# Dawn's small but well-loved collection



## Miss_Dawn

It's Saturday and I have spent the whole day reorganising my bag and accessories cupboard.

I've decided to let go of a lot of items, and my collection is now definitely looking nicer and more curated.

I should add that I don't have a mind-blowingly impressive collection like most of you lovely TPFers, but I have a few pieces that I love, so I thought I would start a thread to share.

So without further ado, introducing my revamped cupboard. I'll post individual pictures and stories as I go along but for now, I'll show you how the whole cupboard looks.

Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have only photographed the open shelves of the cupboard as you can see above. 
The bottom shelf is dedicated to SLGs and small accessories like sunglasses. Then three shelves above are filled with my rainbow of handbags.
I also have three large drawers which I have not photographed and that's where I store other accessories like scarves.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

First up is my Prada family.

I have 4 Prada bags. Much as I love Prada's now-classic Saffiano leather, I only have one Saffiano bag and the other 3 are soft calf.

I have to say I love the soft calf: it's buttery with a gloss and softness that looks and feels so luxurious. And despite wearing all 3 soft calf bags for many years, I can't see any major scuffs or scratches which is surprising for such a soft leather. I love my Prada bags 

So, my Prada family in order of photos, from top to bottom:
- Prada Soft Calf Shoulder Bag in Nero
- Prada Vernice Top Handle Bag Saffiano Leather in Turchese
- Prada Bauletto Soft Calf in Cuoio Brown
- Prada Soft Calf Leather Double Zip Satchel in Bluette


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And most of my high end SLGs are also from Prada. It's love, I tell you. 

- Prada Rame Continental Wallet Vitello Lux in Sole (the yellow one)
- Prada Continental Wallet Saffiano in Peonia (the pink one) 
- Prada Card Holder Vitello Move in Lacca (the red one) 
- Prada Trifold Short Wallet Vitello Move in Cobalto (the blue one)

Can we stop a moment and just admire the rainbow? I particularly love the blue compact wallet which fits most of my tricky bags and adds a lovely pop of colour!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Next up I think I'll do Mulberry.

I have to admit I've never really enjoyed the classic Bayswater (I know, shock & horror). I just find it too hefty to carry comfortably by hand.
So I was thrilled when the East West Bayswater with long shoulder handles, in white gloss leather came out. I can't remember the year, but I was still in university and there was no store near me. It was snowing, and my DH called the SA at a store about an hour away from us, and they promised to hold it for me. I was on cloud 9 when I picked it up a few days later. Happy days.

I also have a Scotchgrain shoulder bag which is like Chanel's Caviar, but more glossy, more pebbly and practically indestructible. It has a glossy brown leather trim all around the side, which is very stylish in real life, although I didn't manage to photograph it in profile.

Finally I bought the Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black, with soft gold hardware, a couple of months ago. She's a beauty.

So here is my little Mulberry family.

- Mulberry East West Bayswater in White Gloss
- Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black
- Mulberry Black Scotchgrain and Brown Leather bag


----------



## Prada_Princess

Miss_Dawn said:


> Next up I think I'll do Mulberry.
> 
> I have to admit I've never really enjoyed the classic Bayswater (I know, shock & horror). I just find it too hefty to carry comfortably by hand.
> So I was thrilled when the East West Bayswater with long shoulder handles, in white gloss leather came out. I can't remember the year, but I was still in university and there was no store near me. It was snowing, and my DH called the SA at a store about an hour away from us, and they promised to hold it for me. I was on cloud 9 when I picked it up a few days later. Happy days.
> 
> I also have a Scotchgrain shoulder bag which is like Chanel's Caviar, but more glossy, more pebbly and practically indestructible. It has a glossy brown leather trim all around the side, which is very stylish in real life, although I didn't manage to photograph it in profile.
> 
> Finally I bought the Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black, with soft gold hardware, a couple of months ago. She's a beauty.
> 
> So here is my little Mulberry family.
> 
> - Mulberry East West Bayswater in White Gloss
> - Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black
> - Mulberry Black Scotchgrain and Brown Leather bag


Love your Mulberry collection


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Prada_Princess said:


> Love your Mulberry collection


Thank you


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> And most of my high end SLGs are also from Prada. It's love, I tell you.
> 
> - Prada Rame Continental Wallet Vitello Lux in Sole (the yellow one)
> - Prada Continental Wallet Saffiano in Peonia (the pink one)
> - Prada Card Holder Vitello Move in Lacca (the red one)
> - Prada Trifold Short Wallet Vitello Move in Cobalto (the blue one)
> 
> Can we stop a moment and just admire the rainbow? I particularly love the blue compact wallet which fits most of my tricky bags and adds a lovely pop of colour!



I'm waiting for the fairytales behind your lovely ear candies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. They are so magical and festive!!!  Please spill the beans on them when you have some time.  Thanks for sharing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> I'm waiting for the fairytales behind your lovely ear candies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. They are so magical and festive!!!  Please spill the beans on them when you have some time.  Thanks for sharing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Oh thank you, that's very kind.
All of these are presents. The big cluster was a wedding present from my husband, and he gave me the ruby ones recently. The small cluster was a wedding present from one of my favourite aunts. The scatter was a wedding present from a group of friends.

I have matching pendants for all of them. I have matching rings as well, for the large and small cluster.

I don't usually have my jewellery at home (it lives at the bank). So when I had it at home a month or so ago, I reorganised these and other small items. My sorted small jewellery boxes looked very twinkly  

I won't hijack my bags thread with these though. They were props for the SLGs picture.

Next up will be my small Gucci family I think.

Thanks for sharing the fun with me x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have a small Gucci collection. I have one pochette which I bought pre-loved in university. To this day, it's my only pre-loved item. I just found the size so practical, and I really enjoyed it. I haven't worn it in awhile though.

My second was a black one. I won a few scholarships and prizes at university and I decided to treat myself to a grown up black handbag with part of my reward money. I wore it to death, but with a bit of polish and wax to seal the colour on the leather sections, it's come out pretty new each time I've cleaned it. I still like this shape and I think the canvas is so durable.

My third one was a gold bowling bag. Completely my kind of shape, and my kind of colour!

So here they are:
- Gucci D-Ring GG Pochette in Tan
- Gucci D-Ring GG Abbey Hobo in Black
- Gucci Gold Crystal GG Joy Small Boston in Metallic


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Now before carrying on with the bags by designer/collection, let's stop and do an ode to pink & red


----------



## Miss_Dawn

The picture of red SLGs in the bottom left hand side of the collage has been blurred out slightly. That's because each of the items is hot stamped in gold lettering, with my name. I bought these at an unknown leather shop abroad. I have a few items like that: non-branded leather accessories that remind me of sun-drenched, noisy, riotously colourful souks in Marrakech or Istanbul etc


----------



## GeorginaLavender

I really enjoy the way you organize and present your collections, and most of all, the stories behind some of your treasures . I don't buy a lot of earrings because I don't like anything too heavy.  But after seeing your "Prada props," I'm on the hunt for these delicious starbursts.  Thanks for sharing and enjoy all your goodies!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

That's very sweet of you. Thank you and happy hunting! I have several floral and geometric starburst shapes, including some bespoke, so if you'd like any close up pictures, let me know and I'll email you x

What handbags shall I do next? Hmmmm.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay next up my newest bag and already a firm favourite. I love love love this bag.

I had hoped to buy an Antigona by the end of this year. I thought it looked perfect for work. And my DH knew how much I wanted one. He contacted the SA at the outlet store and asked him to give him a call immediately if any Antigona came up.

And a beautiful black beauty came up. It was a limited edition, a perfect leather (buttery but textured) and it cost more than the regular edition. But, it did have a discount, and I loved it. So DH drove many hours to go and buy it for me.

So here she is: Givenchy Antigona Small Metal Detail Tote in Black. Isn't she beautiful?

Thanks for letting me share xx


----------



## prof ash

I love your organization and pieces! So beautiful!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I think I'll do Michael Kors next.

I have 3 Michael Kors which I'm not precious about, so they get used without any babying!

The three are:
- Michael Kors Small Satchel Saffiano Leather in Vintage Yellow
- Michael Kors Selma Medium in Pale Pink
- Michael Kors Medium Jetset Multifunction Saffiano Tote in Cream

I bought the yellow satchel in Venice, so a bunch of great memories around that time.

I bought the pink Selma on a spa trip in Hampshire which is always a happy place for me (love Jane Austen).

And I bought the cream Jetset in Selfridges London after seeing a SA carrying it across the accessories hall (it looked chic and I felt impulsive  )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Here's a couple of action shots. 

The pink Selma on a Valentine's weekend away. Looking tiny in front of a huge fireplace.

And the cream Jetset all packed up for a business trip to Bermuda (Yes, honestly. Occasionally my life is cool).

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

On my way to work this morning, and I thought next up on my thread should be the blue beauty I'm carrying today. I have important meetings today, and this always feels like a 'power' bag to me. The shape is unusual, and it's eye catching. I often get compliments on it, even from people who don't usually notice bags.

I'm wearing it with a navy silky blouse, sapphire earrings and necklace, and a tanzanite right hand ring: just to coordinate the blues. I think it works.

Anyways, here's the bag - my Salvatore Ferragamo Medium Fiamma in New Iris.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> That's very sweet of you. Thank you and happy hunting! I have several floral and geometric starburst shapes, including some bespoke, so if you'd like any close up pictures, let me know and I'll email you x
> 
> What handbags shall I do next? Hmmmm.



Feel free to pm me pics of your gorgeous earrings.  TPF is so bad for my wallet, but so good for my style.  As much as I shop, somehow I manage to find things I NEED from the thoughtfully curated collections of other TPFers.  Thanks for sharing!!!!  P.s.  Love your Ferragamo--it is a power bag!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thanks


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello everyone.

Next up are my two Dior handbags. One of them is casual, and the other is a Lady Dior East West. I generally like East West styles; I find them more attractive than square shapes.

I love my Lady. She's about 10 years old and I bought her using my first salary, from a very demanding internship when I was at university.

She looks completely new as she came back this March, after spending 7 weeks at the Dior bag spa in Italy. Dior did such a good job cleaning her up, and they made it so special, wrapping her in a new dust bag and box when they gave her back to me. It was like having a new bag!

Anyways, here they are.
- Dior Logo Hobo in ivory
- Dior Cannage Quilted Soft Lady Dior East West Bag in cream


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I'll do a couple of clutch bags next. I don't tend to carry clutch bags because I prefer straps. I only have a couple of these, one YSL, and one from Jimmy Choo from its collaboration with H&M in 2009/10. There was such a crazy furore when these were released and my husband called so many branches to find this clutch (and a pair of fabulous red shoes!) for me.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oh dear.

So I'm definitely not in the market for a bag. I'm being good.

And then this afternoon I went to YSL just to look at a coin purse. Definitely not a bag. You know?

And then a white monogram small Cabas happened to me. She was so stunning that when I picked her up, my husband said it was actually mesmerising watching me move with her.

I walked out of the store.

And then I walked back in because when else will a classic YSL monogram tote come along at nearly 40% off?

So she is coming home with me. 

I'll post pictures soon. Thank you for letting me share x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Here she is. Brand new Saint Laurent Medium Cabas Monogram Tote.

I shall call her Cabbie for short. Here are some pictures of her modelling, and one is beside her chic cousin, Antigona.

She's feminine and soft, and I love her.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Cabbie is all sorts of fabulous!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you x

I think I will tell the story of my "butterfly" Louis Vuitton next.

Introducing my Papillon in Damier Ebene. This one is special. She was an anniversary present from my husband, and she is my only Vuitton bag (although I have some LV SLGs as well).

It was so sweet of my husband to buy the Papillon. I had seen it many years ago and told him how much I liked the shape. And then I forgot about it. About 2 years later, I asked for a Chanel wallet for our anniversary. He said "I have a better idea". He took me to a LV boutique and said "you said you loved the look of this bag, do you want it?" And I did!

So that's how I got my first LV. Every time I see it, I remember that my husband knew what I wanted better than I did...

(He doesn't always get the right present though!)

So here she is: Louis Vuitton Papillon in Damier Ebene.

Ps. The mask in the picture is from a masquerade in Oxford. It's just a prop. I'm trying to make the photos interesting but I'm quite inexperienced at photography so my props may not always work well x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pps. The following year I did get the Chanel wallet  I don't have a picture but it was the Classic Flap Wallet in Black Caviar with GHW. A similar picture is attached from the Chanel website. We bought her in Cannes and I felt fabulous trotting around, carrying my Chanel carrier bag (picture of the trotting around is attached)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So I've nearly finished showing you my collection.

Next up I will do a collage of some of my mid-range brand handbags: Furla, Russell  & Bromley, Kate Spade, Ralph Lauren and a couple of others. These are relatively small, pop of colour bags that I wear to colour coordinate with certain outfits. I feel sentimental about some of them, especially the shocking pink Hobbs bag in the bottom middle. I'd been gawking at it in the shop window for about a month and when I won some prize money I practically ran to the store to buy it!

Let me know if you're interested in knowing about any particular bag (which brand etc.) and I can give details.

I like seeing them all en masse, in a colourful collage 

Only a couple of bags left after this!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My high end SLGs now.

And some colourful Longchamps. The most practical bags for travel. I have one leather equivalent of the classic Pliage, which I carry a lot for air travel because I'm not precious about ruining it. I may buy a LV Neverfull for that purpose, but I'm not sure about the opening without a zip. Anyways, I've been through several Pliage bags because I use them to death and then throw them away. I still have several colours on the go though. I also have a slightly fabulous gold Pliage which I bought in Paris several years ago. I've never found an occasion to use it, but it's a happy bag so it's staying.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A pop of colour now. Here is my Burberry Hernville Small Leather Hobo in Military Red. 

The mask next to it is another prop. I bought it either in Prague or Venice (I have 2 masks in this colour. I can't remember which is which.) Several of my props look strange (sorry! I'm not good at photography yet!) but I was pleased with this one. 

The red of this bag is rich and deep. Satisfying.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And finally the star of my collection, my HG for my 30th birthday last year: Chanel Classic Flap Bag in Black Caviar 

Never say never, but I'm content and have no hankering for another Chanel at the moment. Maybe a neutral in a few years but I think I'd be quite content with just this one. I feel there's nothing more attractive to me than the black caviar with GHW, so I'm very satisfied and happy with it.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Here are some pictures of my Chanel in action from a few weekends ago. I hardly ever carry it around and I really enjoyed organising and carrying it. Items I packed:

- Louis Vuitton Cles, Coin Purse and Cardholder in coordinating epi pink
- Glasses cleaning cloth covered in pictures of bags, sunglasses and shoes bought on trip to San Francisco
- Prettiest mini hand sanitiser ever bought on trip to New Zealand
- Givenchy lip balm in pink leather packaging
- Chanel Coco Mademoiselle purse spray & Chanel face powder
- Key pouch with a pink bow (unbranded)
- Montblanc Princess Grace pen, also a birthday present


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And that's it for now! I'm still hankering for a couple of bags but I'll try to be good for a few months, after being bad and buying my Givenchy Ant and YSL Cabbie in quick succession 

I'll leave with a superbrand family portrait: Burberry, Chanel, Dior, Ferragamo, Givenchy, Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Mulberry, Prada and YSL.

Thank you for letting me share x


----------



## GeorginaLavender

A marvelous collection, wonderfully presented [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your collages!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oh thank you, that's very sweet of you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Besides bags, another one of my happy places is my desk. I love stationery and pens. I was photographing some of my pens for a pen thread this morning and I thought I would add it here to my thread as another pop of colour.

I won't go into details (it is after all a bag thread ), but here are some pictures of different pen sets including Montblanc, Cross, Waterman, Parker, Shaeffer, Faber-Castell and Pelikan. A lot of them are kept in a clear set of drawers with velvet inserts, on my desk.

Thank you for indulging me and allowing me to share something a bit different x


----------



## snibor

[emoji106][emoji106] lovely collection.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

To buy or not to buy. That is the question.
Whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous temptation
Or to take arms against a sea of desires
And by buying end them 

Trying to work out whether to succumb to the temptation of this limited edition Gucci soho disco. I want a small weekend bag and I've been eyeing the soho disco for months. But I dislike tassels. So this one is tempting. So chic in duochrome. 

However, not sure how it will fare in terms of colour transfer risk and scuffs. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ps. I ordered it...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ps. I ordered it...


Now I really will be good until July. Then I'm going on the hunt for a scarlet beauty, for my birthday!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Here she is. My beautiful brand new limited edition Gucci Soho Disco. She had her first outing today. I took her to the beach. Pretty Disco


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Just for kicks, here is an artistic collage of my 2017 purchases so far


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I think I forgot to mention on my bag thread that I had a problem with my Mulberry Lily Medium. The chain was squeaking when it moved so I took it back to Mulberry and instead of saying it was wear and tear (as I feared), or sending it for repair (as I hoped), they said I could have a brand new one!! So I traded in my 3-month old Lily for a new one. They brought out 8 pieces and let me pick the best one, so I felt very lucky. I still haven't used my new Lily, so she is sitting in all her new glory in my wardrobe. How nice when something nice happens


----------



## Miss_Dawn

This post is for my gardening friends.
@Mimmy @frick&frack @Kendie26 @roundandround @Pessie @Pmrbfay 

Let it not be thought that @Mimmy has a monopoly on hanging out with her handbags and pina coladas on the beach (OK I made up the pina coladas...) 

Here is a picture of my latest handbag who's first trip out was to the beach (see a couple of posts ago). Now I want to say something like 'yah boo' to @Mimmy and then I can love you all again


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> This post is for my gardening friends.
> @Mimmy @frick&frack @Kendie26 @roundandround @Pessie @Pmrbfay
> 
> Let it not be thought that @Mimmy has a monopoly on hanging out with her handbags and pina coladas on the beach (OK I made up the pina coladas...)
> 
> Here is a picture of my latest handbag who's first trip out was to the beach (see a couple of posts ago). Now I want to say something like 'yah boo' to @Mimmy and then I can love you all again


WOWEE WOWEE girlie!! Thank you for alerting/tagging me because otherwise I would have likely not found your glorious thread!!! OMG you are not only garden  you are organizational & bag queen!! What a FABULOUS collection. Love all your pics & how you do those collage views. Congrats on your new Gucci! I must say i really am sweet on your MK pink tote!That color...it's garden worthy  Also adore all of your Prada (1 of my very first designer loves) Beautifully done my dear!


----------



## Pessie

Thank you!  I loved seeing your collection, I dearly wish I had your organisation and presentation skills!!


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think I forgot to mention on my bag thread that I had a problem with my Mulberry Lily Medium. The chain was squeaking when it moved so I took it back to Mulberry and instead of saying it was wear and tear (as I feared), or sending it for repair (as I hoped), they said I could have a brand new one!! So I traded in my 3-month old Lily for a new one. They brought out 8 pieces and let me pick the best one, so I felt very lucky. I still haven't used my new Lily, so she is sitting in all her new glory in my wardrobe. How nice when something nice happens



I love looking at your collection! Bags, perfumes, some candles, love Diptyque candles, pens and so on. 

Love Lily as I have one too. This is the most useful and reachable bag for me, easy to wear and to bring on a vacay.  Good to hear Mulberry costumer service is great. WOW 8 pieces for you to choose from? I stayed there for half a day if it was me


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE WOWEE girlie!! Thank you for alerting/tagging me because otherwise I would have likely not found your glorious thread!!! OMG you are not only garden  you are organizational & bag queen!! What a FABULOUS collection. Love all your pics & how you do those collage views. Congrats on your new Gucci! I must say i really am sweet on your MK pink tote!That color...it's garden worthy  Also adore all of your Prada (1 of my very first designer loves) Beautifully done my dear!



@Kendie26  that is such a complient coming from a lady with such a fabulous wardrobe. I really like the pink as well. I have a fabulous new pink tote coming for my birthday at the end of the month. Can't wait, and will share!! I love the Prada too, such useful work totes. And my Gucci disco is a joy. It's a bit different to all the other discos you see around. Today it's coming out with me. Mr Dawn and I are going to a RHS garden. Will share on the gardening thread. Thank you for coming by to this thread and all the compliments 



Pessie said:


> Thank you!  I loved seeing your collection, I dearly wish I had your organisation and presentation skills!!



@Pessie   Thank you my friend. You have some fab Mulberry don't you? I'd love to see your collection 



roundandround said:


> I love looking at your collection! Bags, perfumes, some candles, love Diptyque candles, pens and so on.
> 
> Love Lily as I have one too. This is the most useful and reachable bag for me, easy to wear and to bring on a vacay.  Good to hear Mulberry costumer service is great. WOW 8 pieces for you to choose from? I stayed there for half a day if it was me



Thank you @roundandround
I love the Lily too. Such a practical buy, and this glossy black is so resilient. Any scuff just smoothes itself out over time by itself! Magic!

Thank you, I do have a few different collections.  I love my perfumes.  I have 4 perfumes that Mr Dawn and I blended ourselves in the South of France. Dawn 1.2.3.4!!!

You need to go, you'd love Grasse 
As for Diptyque I usually have a few scents on the go around the house. Currently I have Roses, Baies, Mimosa, Violette and Rosaviola. I don't want to burn Rosaviola because it was limited edition and one of the items in my annual Valentines box from Mr Dawn! But the rest I'm not precious about. Thank you for the compliments


----------



## Pessie

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Kendie26  that is such a complient coming from a lady with such a fabulous wardrobe. I really like the pink as well. I have a fabulous new pink tote coming for my birthday at the end of the month. Can't wait, and will share!! I love the Prada too, such useful work totes. And my Gucci disco is a joy. It's a bit different to all the other discos you see around. Today it's coming out with me. Mr Dawn and I are going to a RHS garden. Will share on the gardening thread. Thank you for coming by to this thread and all the compliments
> 
> 
> 
> @Pessie   Thank you my friend. You have some fab Mulberry don't you? I'd love to see your collection
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @roundandround
> I love the Lily too. Such a practical buy, and this glossy black is so resilient. Any scuff just smoothes itself out over time by itself! Magic!
> 
> Thank you, I do have a few different collections.  I love my perfumes.  I have 4 perfumes that Mr Dawn and I blended ourselves in the South of France. Dawn 1.2.3.4!!!
> 
> You need to go, you'd love Grasse
> As for Diptyque I usually have a few scents on the go around the house. Currently I have Roses, Baies, Mimosa, Violette and Rosaviola. I don't want to burn Rosaviola because it was limited edition and one of the items in my annual Valentines box from Mr Dawn! But the rest I'm not precious about. Thank you for the compliments


My pleasure @Miss_Dawn I just have 3 Mulberry's at the mo, I took a picture for another thread recently, here you go:


The choc bags are darwin and the oak is NVT.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thanks for stopping by @averagejoe  I lurk on the Dior forum and you have great taste


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Miss_Dawn said:


> And most of my high end SLGs are also from Prada. It's love, I tell you.
> 
> - Prada Rame Continental Wallet Vitello Lux in Sole (the yellow one)
> - Prada Continental Wallet Saffiano in Peonia (the pink one)
> - Prada Card Holder Vitello Move in Lacca (the red one)
> - Prada Trifold Short Wallet Vitello Move in Cobalto (the blue one)
> 
> Can we stop a moment and just admire the rainbow? I particularly love the blue compact wallet which fits most of my tricky bags and adds a lovely pop of colour!


Are those little brooches on each purse? They're so lovely!  What are they called (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@ShoppingAddict94 
Oh thank you. They're 4 pairs of earrings. They were all wedding presents. I may have a slight thing for jewellery too


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> @ShoppingAddict94
> Oh thank you. They're 4 pairs of earrings. They were all wedding presents. I may have a slight thing for jewellery too


@ShoppingAddict94 Edit. No, sorry I'm wrong in my response to you; the rubies were a recent present from my husband. I forgot they were in that picture. The rest were wedding presents. I wrote the details on post #9 in this bag thread.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Besides bags, another one of my happy places is my desk. I love stationery and pens. I was photographing some of my pens for a pen thread this morning and I thought I would add it here to my thread as another pop of colour.
> 
> I won't go into details (it is after all a bag thread ), but here are some pictures of different pen sets including Montblanc, Cross, Waterman, Parker, Shaeffer, Faber-Castell and Pelikan. A lot of them are kept in a clear set of drawers with velvet inserts, on my desk.
> 
> Thank you for indulging me and allowing me to share something a bit different x



Wow, what a stunning collection! Great pictures, collages and descriptions. My favourites are your Antigona, Fiamma and Soho Disco. Which bags do you use most often? I also bought a Gucci Soho Disco last month (black) and it has been a trusty sidekick, wonderful, secure and lightweight for traveling. I hope you enjoy yours! Thank you for sharing your amazing pen collection, I noticed you used them as props in some of your bag pics. I love stationery and pens, too. Your red/burgundy Montblanc pen case is beautiful! Thanks for sharing your great pics!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Wow, what a stunning collection! Great pictures, collages and descriptions. My favourites are your Antigona, Fiamma and Soho Disco. Which bags do you use most often? I also bought a Gucci Soho Disco last month (black) and it has been a trusty sidekick, wonderful, secure and lightweight for traveling. I hope you enjoy yours! Thank you for sharing your amazing pen collection, I noticed you used them as props in some of your bag pics. I love stationery and pens, too. Your red/burgundy Montblanc pen case is beautiful! Thanks for sharing your great pics!


Thank you very much 

Most often, at the moment, I find I use my Antigona and the new YSL Cabas Monogram the most often. I also use all 3 Prada totes fairly regularly. For the weekends it's mostly my Disco. Love it.

I have a new power bag (Pink!) coming for my birthday. Can't wait 

I'm jealous you have the black Disco. It's probably really carefree. I just liked the duochrome so I went for that instead.

My Fiamma always feels like a power bag. I try to wear it with matching shoes and sapphires 

I love pens. I have a matching A5 Agenda in burgundy from Montblanc. With the pen case, my Princess Grace pen and the Agenda I feel polished at work. Just a nice boost to see them looking matchy-matchy 

There's a bag thread. I'll see if I can find it and tag you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you @More bags for letting me know that my pretty little Disco got a shout out in the purse forum weekly round up 

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-071417/

I know I'm easily pleased by little things, and I feel chuffed. She's just so pretty


----------



## More bags

Such a pretty bag, you totally deserve the shout out for your gorgeous Disco! @Miss_Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy birthday to meeeee 
Going away for a long weekend to celebrate with my new bag in tow.

Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small in Lipstick Fuchsia. It's a dream ultra feminine power bag 

I am attaching some pictures. There is also a collage from a celebratory jaunt in my garden


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Happy Birthday Ms. Dawn [emoji322][emoji513][emoji512][emoji253][emoji164][emoji162][emoji184]. Enjoy your beautiful bag and equally gorgeous garden in the best of health!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> And most of my high end SLGs are also from Prada. It's love, I tell you.
> 
> - Prada Rame Continental Wallet Vitello Lux in Sole (the yellow one)
> - Prada Continental Wallet Saffiano in Peonia (the pink one)
> - Prada Card Holder Vitello Move in Lacca (the red one)
> - Prada Trifold Short Wallet Vitello Move in Cobalto (the blue one)
> 
> Can we stop a moment and just admire the rainbow? I particularly love the blue compact wallet which fits most of my tricky bags and adds a lovely pop of colour!



Oh I'm having so much fun in your closet! I just had to stop & say how much I love your colorful wallets. The yellow is just so happy. I bet it's easy to find when you're searching in your bag. (I prefer colorful wallets myself for that very reason.)

On with your collection...


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> Next up I think I'll do Mulberry.
> 
> I have to admit I've never really enjoyed the classic Bayswater (I know, shock & horror). I just find it too hefty to carry comfortably by hand.
> So I was thrilled when the East West Bayswater with long shoulder handles, in white gloss leather came out. I can't remember the year, but I was still in university and there was no store near me. It was snowing, and my DH called the SA at a store about an hour away from us, and they promised to hold it for me. I was on cloud 9 when I picked it up a few days later. Happy days.
> 
> I also have a Scotchgrain shoulder bag which is like Chanel's Caviar, but more glossy, more pebbly and practically indestructible. It has a glossy brown leather trim all around the side, which is very stylish in real life, although I didn't manage to photograph it in profile.
> 
> Finally I bought the Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black, with soft gold hardware, a couple of months ago. She's a beauty.
> 
> So here is my little Mulberry family.
> 
> - Mulberry East West Bayswater in White Gloss
> - Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black
> - Mulberry Black Scotchgrain and Brown Leather bag



Ok, the white gloss is enough to get me started collecting another brand of bags [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday to meeeee
> Going away for a long weekend to celebrate with my new bag in tow.
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small in Lipstick Fuchsia. It's a dream ultra feminine power bag
> 
> I am attaching some pictures. There is also a collage from a celebratory jaunt in my garden



Happy Birthday to YOU!!! [emoji175][emoji898][emoji322][emoji320]

What a fabulous, happy, stylish, & feminine bag...just like her proud new mama. Mr. Dawn really is a treasure. This was a perfect birthday present. I hope you have a wonderful weekend away.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday to meeeee
> Going away for a long weekend to celebrate with my new bag in tow.
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small in Lipstick Fuchsia. It's a dream ultra feminine power bag
> 
> I am attaching some pictures. There is also a collage from a celebratory jaunt in my garden


 Holy WOWEE KAZOWEE on that majestic bag!!! OMG! That color is beyond magnificent & so you!!! Wishing you a fantastic birthday weeksince i think I'm a day late here. Congrats on your bag & have a blast celebrating w/ the infamous Mr. Dawn!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday to meeeee
> Going away for a long weekend to celebrate with my new bag in tow.
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small in Lipstick Fuchsia. It's a dream ultra feminine power bag
> 
> I am attaching some pictures. There is also a collage from a celebratory jaunt in my garden



Happy Birthday Miss_Dawn! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji324]I have enjoyed playing in your closet, as much as seeing your garden! You have a beautiful collection! [emoji7]


----------



## kellytheshopper

Dawn I think you have a mind blowing collection!!! It's so beautiful and organized, so clearly loved. Enjoy your birthday!!! [emoji877][emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> Happy Birthday Ms. Dawn [emoji322][emoji513][emoji512][emoji253][emoji164][emoji162][emoji184]. Enjoy your beautiful bag and equally gorgeous garden in the best of health!!!


Thank you, my friend. I knew you'd like this one. I'm currently calling her Pinky Pie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

frick&frack said:


> Oh I'm having so much fun in your closet! I just had to stop & say how much I love your colorful wallets. The yellow is just so happy. I bet it's easy to find when you're searching in your bag. (I prefer colorful wallets myself for that very reason.)
> 
> On with your collection...



Yes, I love it when my wallets are a pop of colour! At the moment I'm going through a matchy-matchy phase, so all of the accessories in my bag are currently red, with my name stamped on them in gold. 

I love that yellow wallet. I bought it in Milan for my 23rd birthday and I used it to death. It's my most battered SLG, but I'm not sure I'll ever be able to get rid of it! 



frick&frack said:


> Ok, the white gloss is enough to get me started collecting another brand of bags [emoji7]



Ahaha 
Sorry sweetie.
Let's focus on our gardens instead. Bad TPF!! 



frick&frack said:


> Happy Birthday to YOU!!! [emoji175][emoji898][emoji322][emoji320]
> 
> What a fabulous, happy, stylish, & feminine bag...just like her proud new mama. Mr. Dawn really is a treasure. This was a perfect birthday present. I hope you have a wonderful weekend away.



Thank you so much for the affectionate good wishes it means a lot!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOWEE KAZOWEE on that majestic bag!!! OMG! That color is beyond magnificent & so you!!! Wishing you a fantastic birthday weeksince i think I'm a day late here. Congrats on your bag & have a blast celebrating w/ the infamous Mr. Dawn!!!


The infamous Mr Dawn sends his regards 
Thank you so much for the compliments and the birthday wishes. I'm glad you like it  I love your 'wowee kazowee'. It sounds so appropriately celebratory  Thank you for sharing my birthday happiness sweetie Kendie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> Happy Birthday Miss_Dawn! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji324]I have enjoyed playing in your closet, as much as seeing your garden! You have a beautiful collection! [emoji7]


Thank you so much Queen @Mimmy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

kellytheshopper said:


> Dawn I think you have a mind blowing collection!!! It's so beautiful and organized, so clearly loved. Enjoy your birthday!!! [emoji877][emoji173]️


Thank you so much. I'm glad you enjoyed my collection. People on TPF have such gorgeous collections that I don't think mine is mind blowing at all, but it's so kind of you to say so


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday to meeeee
> Going away for a long weekend to celebrate with my new bag in tow.
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small in Lipstick Fuchsia. It's a dream ultra feminine power bag
> 
> I am attaching some pictures. There is also a collage from a celebratory jaunt in my garden



Gorgeous bag and look at that color! The 3rd picture is my favorite and you know why


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> Gorgeous bag and look at that color! The 3rd picture is my favorite and you know why



Thank you dear @roundandround 
Yes, I know that is your favourite picture


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I just noticed that my Pinky Pie (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia) got a shout out in this week's purse forum round up: 

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-july-21/


----------



## Murphy47

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @More bags for letting me know that my pretty little Disco got a shout out in the purse forum weekly round up
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-071417/
> 
> I know I'm easily pleased by little things, and I feel chuffed. She's just so pretty



Not a Gucci collector. 
A shout out to a fellow Agatha Christie fan. 
Good taste in bags and literature [emoji41]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Murphy47 said:


> Not a Gucci collector.
> A shout out to a fellow Agatha Christie fan.
> Good taste in bags and literature [emoji41]



Thank you. I've read all her books  I'm a complete bookworm. Having filled 7 bookshelves top to bottom, Mr Dawn and I now operate a one-in-one-out policy for physical books... Otherwise we stick with our Kindles!


----------



## Murphy47

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you. I've read all her books  I'm a complete bookworm. Having filled 7 bookshelves top to bottom, Mr Dawn and I now operate a one-in-one-out policy for physical books... Otherwise we stick with our Kindles!



I try this but often fail in the summertime. 
Don't want to drop Kindle in pool.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It occurs to me that this small update about my new Sac de Jour may be helpful to someone, so I'll share the story.

Mr Dawn ordered it from the Saint Laurent website. It arrived well packaged, without a box, and clearly new (not a return item or anything like that). However I didn't notice until the next day that there were a few small glue marks spread across the bag.

Mr Dawn called and asked for an exchange, only to be told that there was no new piece left in the country!!

Luckily we were going to France the next day so we organised to pick up a new one. Through customer services,  Mr Dawn arranged for us to be shown 4-5 pieces in Galeries Lafayette, and we picked the best one. It was a straight exchange and they even boxed it really nicely. 

Very pleased with the customer service. And I'm very in love with my SDJ. She's so new and pretty that I can't bring myself to carry her!

I think I need to plan a duochrome outfit: crisp white shirt, black trousers, black patent Jimmy Choo heel pumps, and carry her next week.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Two small SLGs added to my collection for my birthday. Just mid-range brands. I'm still looking for the perfect superbrand compact wallet... 

Watch this space.

In the meantime, I picked these for the colours. A bubblegum pink coin purse from Printemps Paris and a rose gold compact wallet from Aspinal London.


----------



## Murphy47

Miss_Dawn said:


> Two small SLGs added to my collection for my birthday. Just mid-range brands. I'm still looking for the perfect superbrand compact wallet...
> 
> Watch this space.
> 
> In the meantime, I picked these for the colours. A bubblegum pink coin purse from Printemps Paris and a rose gold compact wallet from Aspinal London.



Very pretty! Aspinal is one of my favs.


----------



## bh4me

What a great collection @Miss_Dawn! I enjoyed seeing your bags, pens, and everything  I felt a sense of comfort since I have been thinking about the bags I have. I have bags in regular rotation but there are definitely bags that I use rarely. Nevertheless, I still find there is a purpose and I already have it if the need arises even if it is not often. Once in a while I contemplate on whether I should sell when I see many bag lovers do this. Each time, I talk myself out of it...lol.

Belated birthday greetings as well! That Saint Laurent fuchsia is phenomenal! I love the color. Well wishes to you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

bh4me said:


> What a great collection @Miss_Dawn! I enjoyed seeing your bags, pens, and everything  I felt a sense of comfort since I have been thinking about the bags I have. I have bags in regular rotation but there are definitely bags that I use rarely. Nevertheless, I still find there is a purpose and I already have it if the need arises even if it is not often. Once in a while I contemplate on whether I should sell when I see many bag lovers do this. Each time, I talk myself out of it...lol.
> 
> Belated birthday greetings as well! That Saint Laurent fuchsia is phenomenal! I love the color. Well wishes to you!



Thank you for this kind message. 

I know, I sometimes worry about using all my bags too, but most of the time, I don't worry about it. I just enjoy whichever one I'm carrying. For example, I hadn't carried my Louis Vuitton Papillon in more than a year and suddenly I'm carrying it non-stop. Same with my Scotchgrain Mulberry. So like you, I just enjoy knowing I'm covered for every occasion and every mood! 

Also thank you for the compliments on my Saint Laurent SDJ. I'm very in love, and I haven't dared carry it yet but I will very soon.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For my wedding anniversary I asked DH for this small Gucci wallet.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated super brand family collage


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Plus a selective SLG collage


----------



## dooneybaby

Miss_Dawn said:


> Next up I think I'll do Mulberry.
> 
> I have to admit I've never really enjoyed the classic Bayswater (I know, shock & horror). I just find it too hefty to carry comfortably by hand.
> So I was thrilled when the East West Bayswater with long shoulder handles, in white gloss leather came out. I can't remember the year, but I was still in university and there was no store near me. It was snowing, and my DH called the SA at a store about an hour away from us, and they promised to hold it for me. I was on cloud 9 when I picked it up a few days later. Happy days.
> 
> I also have a Scotchgrain shoulder bag which is like Chanel's Caviar, but more glossy, more pebbly and practically indestructible. It has a glossy brown leather trim all around the side, which is very stylish in real life, although I didn't manage to photograph it in profile.
> 
> Finally I bought the Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black, with soft gold hardware, a couple of months ago. She's a beauty.
> 
> So here is my little Mulberry family.
> 
> - Mulberry East West Bayswater in White Gloss
> - Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black
> - Mulberry Black Scotchgrain and Brown Leather bag


That perfume display is getting me way too excited! I'm going to have to leave this thread, calm down, and come back later! (LOL)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@BigCherry @BBcity 
Post # 79 above, about how prompt Saint Laurent were in dealing with a minor issue in relation to my Sac de Jour may reassure you. 

I hope your pale pink SDJ arrives as a perfect piece, @BigCherry . And that your souple SDJ gets replaced very soon, @BBcity!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> @BigCherry @BBcity
> Post # 79 above, about how prompt Saint Laurent were in dealing with a minor issue in relation to my Sac de Jour may reassure you.
> 
> I hope your pale pink SDJ arrives as a perfect piece, @BigCherry . And that your souple SDJ gets replaced very soon, @BBcity!



Thank you @Miss_Dawn i shall read the whole thread


----------



## BlueCherry

@Miss_Dawn that was hands down one of the most enjoyable threads I've seen, the bags, the stories, earrings, slg's and oh my the pens ... the quintessential Burberry lipstick? Fantastic collection, beautifully photographed and clearly well loved. Thank you for posting


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> @Miss_Dawn that was hands down one of the most enjoyable threads I've seen, the bags, the stories, earrings, slg's and oh my the pens ... the quintessential Burberry lipstick? Fantastic collection, beautifully photographed and clearly well loved. Thank you for posting



Thank you so much. What a lovely message. 

I took a double take when I read 'Burberry lipstick'. You're so observant!! A regular Sherlock Holmes.

I may also have a slight thing about makeup  I don't dare to photograph my makeup drawers 

I love the new SDJ you've ordered and the handbags of yours that I've seen on various threads. Especially your blue bags. That blue Celine and blue Hermes notebook. You have great taste


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much. What a lovely message.
> 
> I took a double take when I read 'Burberry lipstick'. You're so observant!! A regular Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> I may also have a slight thing about makeup  I don't dare to photograph my makeup drawers
> 
> I love the new SDJ you've ordered and the handbags of yours that I've seen on various threads. Especially your blue bags. That blue Celine and blue Hermes notebook. You have great taste



Lol at Sherlock  but I love Burberry makeup, you must pop up a photo of your make up, it's your showcase and we would all love to see . Thank you for the lovely compliment on my bags too, I've been heavily downsizing lately, bags and slg's - I'm down to 19 bags but want to get to 10  but I keep buying bracelets instead  oh and a SDJ I didn't "need"


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Lol at Sherlock  but I love Burberry makeup, you must pop up a photo of your make up, it's your showcase and we would all love to see . Thank you for the lovely compliment on my bags too, I've been heavily downsizing lately, bags and slg's - I'm down to 19 bags but want to get to 10  but I keep buying bracelets instead  oh and a SDJ I didn't "need"



10 bags?!! How minimalist of you  I know what you mean about diverting a focus from bags to jewellery etc. I do the same. I go in phases. Pens, makeup, jewellery, handbags, homeware. I just like a spread of pretty things.

I couldn't possibly photograph all my makeup. There's too much of it  maybe I'll just photograph some of the acrylic drawers that house my 'makeup in use'. There are then drawers and drawers of new makeup. I've stopped buying now because I ran out of space


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A glimpse of some of my makeup organisation. The first couple of pictures are clear drawers for the makeup I'm using. Then I have lots of new makeup and brushes, and perfumes etc that I'm not using yet, like these Chanel ones.

These pictures are dedicated to @BigCherry who had to ask 

(No I'm not a makeup artist. 
Yes, I'm fascinated with makeup. 
No, I'm rubbish at applying it )


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> A glimpse of some of my makeup organisation. The first couple of pictures are clear drawers for the makeup I'm using. Then I have lots of new makeup and brushes, and perfumes etc that I'm not using yet, like these Chanel ones.
> 
> These pictures are dedicated to @BigCherry who had to ask
> 
> (No I'm not a makeup artist.
> Yes, I'm fascinated with makeup.
> No, I'm rubbish at applying it )



Wow Miss Dawn, you sure do know how to collect  

It's fascinating, like being in the middle of John Lewis.  Thankfully I'm pretty basic with make up and only own 3 lipsticks and 2 of those are balms but I love love love Chanel allure, I've been wearing it about 15+ years now. 

You have wonderful taste and a voravious passion for what you like in life, do keep it up and keep posting please


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> A glimpse of some of my makeup organisation. The first couple of pictures are clear drawers for the makeup I'm using. Then I have lots of new makeup and brushes, and perfumes etc that I'm not using yet, like these Chanel ones.
> 
> These pictures are dedicated to @BigCherry who had to ask
> 
> (No I'm not a makeup artist.
> Yes, I'm fascinated with makeup.
> No, I'm rubbish at applying it )


 HAAAA OMG!! Thank you for sending me your link!! I MUST show this pic to my BFF. Her birthday is next weekend & I just bought her a gift card to her favorite makeup haven store in town along w/ a few makeup goodies i chose for her. She would be in awe of your organization. Can you PLEASE come visit me & teach me, or better yet....just do it for me?!! Pretty please!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> HAAAA OMG!! Thank you for sending me your link!! I MUST show this pic to my BFF. Her birthday is next weekend & I just bought her a gift card to her favorite makeup haven store in town along w/ a few makeup goodies i chose for her. She would be in awe of your organization. Can you PLEASE come visit me & teach me, or better yet....just do it for me?!! Pretty please!!!



Hahaha 
Thank you for the compliments.
Of course I will. We're going to have a bag and makeup party


----------



## Miss_Dawn

To bring my bag showcase thread back to bags (oops! ) I thought I would recap on the bags I'm most enjoying, on a daily basis this summer for the work week 

A quartet of vibrant top handle totes, with practical shoulder straps, from Givenchy, Saint Laurent and Salvatore Ferragamo.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> To bring my bag showcase thread back to bags (oops! ) I thought I would recap on the bags I'm most enjoying, on a daily basis this summer for the work week
> 
> A quartet of vibrant top handle totes, with practical shoulder straps, from Givenchy, Saint Laurent and Salvatore Ferragamo.


That is quite the quartet of fabulous beauties Miss Dawn! WOWEE Kazowee!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday to meeeee
> Going away for a long weekend to celebrate with my new bag in tow.
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour small in Lipstick Fuchsia. It's a dream ultra feminine power bag
> 
> I am attaching some pictures. There is also a collage from a celebratory jaunt in my garden





Miss_Dawn said:


> For my wedding anniversary I asked DH for this small Gucci wallet.





Miss_Dawn said:


> A glimpse of some of my makeup organisation. The first couple of pictures are clear drawers for the makeup I'm using. Then I have lots of new makeup and brushes, and perfumes etc that I'm not using yet, like these Chanel ones.
> 
> These pictures are dedicated to @BigCherry who had to ask
> 
> (No I'm not a makeup artist.
> Yes, I'm fascinated with makeup.
> No, I'm rubbish at applying it )



Happy belated birthday and anniversary, Miss_Dawn! Your SDJ is amazing. I'm glad the customer service for your exchange went smoothly. Cute and sleek Gucci wallet, I like it. I adore your makeup organization!!! 
Thanks for tagging me and calling me out for my bag showcas thread (you are very kind) - I actually don't have one. 
I'm currently on holidays. I've posted some of my bag pics in the 2017 Shopping your own collection thread,
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ag-and-wallet-collection-any-one-else.956897/
It's an active thread with lots of members' gorgeous bag pics


----------



## More bags

Hi again, for @Miss_Dawn, dear friend, the pages where I posted my bag pics mostly by colour grouping.
For everyone else, feel free to bypass the library of links 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-339#post-31149476
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-424#post-31220278
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-455#post-31242774
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-490#post-31265965
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-541#post-31306827
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-584#post-31342257
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-617#post-31369061
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-707#post-31433884
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-904#post-31570060


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@More bags  thank you for the compliments 

I just went through your collections on the shopping thread. wowzers! Gorgeous collection  that bleu nuit alma is really something else! And that shocking pink reissue Stunning!! Congratulations on all your beauties 

ETA: I couldn't resist going through your whole collection one more time. That Celine box as well


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> That is quite the quartet of fabulous beauties Miss Dawn! WOWEE Kazowee!



@Kendie26 thank you sweetie  I'm really enjoying them. I really should have added my turquoise Prada in the quartet of oft-worn summer work bags but that would have made it a quintet which is difficult to put in a collage  I love them all


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> @More bags  thank you for the compliments
> 
> I just went through your collections on the shopping thread. wowzers! Gorgeous collection  that bleu nuit alma is really something else! And that shocking pink reissue Stunning!! Congratulations on all your beauties
> 
> ETA: I couldn't resist going through your whole collection one more time. That Celine box as well



@Miss_Dawn, thanks for the kind words, it means a lot to me coming from you. It's funny how hard it is to capture the colour of my 13P Red Reissue, I think of it more as a raspberry red. Here's a better picture (less overexposed compared to the other one)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...loured-chanel-bag.967446/page-3#post-31464729
Have a great week, lovely friend!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> A glimpse of some of my makeup organisation. The first couple of pictures are clear drawers for the makeup I'm using. Then I have lots of new makeup and brushes, and perfumes etc that I'm not using yet, like these Chanel ones.
> 
> These pictures are dedicated to @BigCherry who had to ask
> 
> (No I'm not a makeup artist.
> Yes, I'm fascinated with makeup.
> No, I'm rubbish at applying it )



[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119] to your amazing organizational skills!!!!!!   Ms.  Dawn, I'm wondering how do you store your bags and slgs--you are an organizational guru, and there's so much for me to learn!!!!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119] to your amazing organizational skills!!!!!!   Ms.  Dawn, I'm wondering how do you store your bags and slgs--you are an organizational guru, and there's so much for me to learn!!!!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you Georgina my friend 

I reorganised my bag wardrobe since the picture in my first post, to fit my new bags since I started this thread a couple of months ago (oops!)

Reorganised storage now attached. My bags and SLGs pretty much have one double wardrobe for themselves 

(Sometimes when I open the door to my bag wardrobe I make an "aaaah" sound like a heavenly choir singing )


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Thanks for the pics!!! I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ organization [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

One more small addition.

I feel a need for some smaller throw-around / carefree bags.

I've bought a Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires in monogram. I was lucky to find it randomly on the website because it's been consistently sold out.

I'm pleased about how practical and spacious it is. I can fit my full compact wallet, phone, makeup, antibac, keys and sunnies. Everything I need for the weekend.

I bought a new charm for it. It felt like it needed a little pastel coloured charm. It looks sweet  I've also ordered a longer strap to wear with it. I think it will be very versatile.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> One more small addition.
> 
> I feel a need for some smaller throw-around / carefree bags.
> 
> I've bought a Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires in monogram. I was lucky to find it randomly on the website because it's been consistently sold out.
> 
> I'm pleased about how practical and spacious it is. I can fit my full compact wallet, phone, makeup, antibac, keys and sunnies. Everything I need for the weekend.
> 
> I bought a new charm for it. It felt like it needed a little pastel coloured charm. It looks sweet  I've also ordered a longer strap to wear with it. I think it will be very versatile.



Very pretty indeed and with your new laduree charm adding some panache 

I recently got the mini pochette, my first LV piece and I love it, so I can only image how happy you are with yours. I like nosing around your backgrounds to see if I spot anything English  ahem... Mont Blanc... lady you have stylish taste


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Very pretty indeed and with your new laduree charm adding some panache
> 
> I recently got the mini pochette, my first LV piece and I love it, so I can only image how happy you are with yours. I like nosing around your backgrounds to see if I spot anything English  ahem... Mont Blanc... lady you have stylish taste



Thank you very much 
You would approve of the Montblanc. It's burgundy red fountain ink. It goes into my classic solitaire MB fountain pen, and then matches my burgundy Montblanc agenda which I use at work. My matchy-matchy tendencies 

 I love the sound of your mini pochette... Don't tempt me!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Iamminda 
I didn't want to hijack the other thread so I thought I'd respond here, about perfume. I love perfume  I think I have over 100 scents. Including 4 that Mr Dawn and I made, called Dawn 1, 2, 3, and 4. Clearly creativity is not my strong suit 

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## Iamminda

Dear Miss Dawn, thank you so much for introducing me to your delightful thread.  I so enjoyed all of it -- the pictures, the backstories, the action shots, your lovely props, your super organization skills.  You have an amazing collection of bags, SLGs, jewelry, pens, perfume, makeup!!  Wow wow!  I also like your home decor -- just lovely (I am especially intrigued by the collage print/quotes in your LV pochette pic).   I am so impressed that you and Mr Dawn created 4 perfume -- that must have been such a special experience.   Speaking of Mr Dawn, is he the sweetest DH or what?  I am super impressed that he is so supportive of your bag hobby (for a lack of better word) -- so impressed he would make countless calls for you and drive for hours to get your bags etc.  He is awesome!!!   All your bags are so beautiful--if I had to pick three, I would pick the S Ferragamo, the Antigone and Ms Pinkie Pie -- and I pick ALL your SLGs too.

Thanks again for sharing.   I will check back often.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Dear Miss Dawn, thank you so much for introducing me to your delightful thread.  I so enjoyed all of it -- the pictures, the backstories, the action shots, your lovely props, your super organization skills.  You have an amazing collection of bags, SLGs, jewelry, pens, perfume, makeup!!  Wow wow!  I also like your home decor -- just lovely (I am especially intrigued by the collage print/quotes in your LV pochette pic).   I am so impressed that you and Mr Dawn created 4 perfume -- that must have been such a special experience.   Speaking of Mr Dawn, is he the sweetest DH or what?  I am super impressed that he is so supportive of your bag hobby (for a lack of better word) -- so impressed he would make countless calls for you and drive for hours to get your bags etc.  He is awesome!!!   All your bags are so beautiful--if I had to pick three, I would pick the S Ferragamo, the Antigone and Ms Pinkie Pie -- and I pick ALL your SLGs too.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.   I will check back often.


Dear Iamminda 
I'm overwhelmed by how sweet this message is  

I will convey the compliments to Mr Dawn. Thank you  Our mutual friend @Kendie26 calls him the "infamous" and "fabulous" Mr Dawn.  Mr Dawn is sending you his regards 

Of my disposable income, the biggest absorbers of my pennies are home, travel and bags. 

I think the 3 you've picked from my bag collection are my current favourite work bags.  Also, thank you for liking my SLGs and various collections 

The collage in my Pochette picture is my Jane Austen mood board. I made it myself; I bought quote cards in Hampshire, and ordered a custom frame for it. I love it. 

I know you like roses so I'll end this message by attaching 2 rose evening collages of pics from my garden. I took these pictures for my TPF gardening friends, this week, so it's very recent.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly for attaching these lovely roses .   They are so pretty -- it must be a joy to see them all in your very own garden.  I need to wander over to the gardening thread because I believe Kendie posts her lovely hydrangeas there and now that I know you have a zillion different types of roses.   So pleased to have met you through our mutual sweetheart friend Kendie -- I am looking forward to seeing more of your posts here and elsewhere.   Wishing you and sweet Mr Dawn a fabulous weekend.   



Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear Iamminda
> I'm overwhelmed by how sweet this message is
> 
> I will convey the compliments to Mr Dawn. Thank you  Our mutual friend @Kendie26 calls him the "infamous" and "fabulous" Mr Dawn.  Mr Dawn is sending you his regards
> 
> Of my disposable income, the biggest absorbers of my pennies are home, travel and bags.
> 
> I think the 3 you've picked from my bag collection are my current favourite work bags.  Also, thank you for liking my SLGs and various collections
> 
> The collage in my Pochette picture is my Jane Austen mood board. I made it myself; I bought quote cards in Hampshire, and ordered a custom frame for it. I love it.
> 
> I know you like roses so I'll end this message by attaching 2 rose evening collages of pics from my garden. I took these pictures for my TPF gardening friends, this week, so it's very recent.


----------



## lovepp

Miss_Dawn said:


> And that's it for now! I'm still hankering for a couple of bags but I'll try to be good for a few months, after being bad and buying my Givenchy Ant and YSL Cabbie in quick succession
> 
> I'll leave with a superbrand family portrait: Burberry, Chanel, Dior, Ferragamo, Givenchy, Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Mulberry, Prada and YSL.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share x



What software did you use to edit and put all these photos into a collage like this?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lovepp said:


> What software did you use to edit and put all these photos into a collage like this?


An app on my phone called LiveCollage.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Last weekend I was very tempted to buy a Prada galleria tote in black with GHW. I bought a coat and scarf from Burberry instead. Since they substituted for a bag purchase, I figure they might as well have a guest appearance on my Bag Showcase thread. Plus my enabling friends wanted to see them and I can't think where else to post them  The coat is a cashmere 
blend and the scarf is fully cashmere. I love plum shades


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Last weekend I was very tempted to buy a Prada galleria tote in black with GHW. I bought a coat and scarf from Burberry instead. Since they substituted for a bag purchase, I figure they might as well have a guest appearance on my Bag Showcase thread. Plus my enabling friends wanted to see them and I can't think where else to post them  The coat is a cashmere
> blend and the scarf is fully cashmere. I love plum shades


Super stylin'!!! LOVE this duo...camel coats are my fave! Congrats MissDawn on your gorgeous items!! Xoxox


----------



## Iamminda

Wow!  Two gorgeous items Miss Dawn!   That coat looks so luxe and soft — I can see it as a beautiful classic that you will have forever.  And the colors of the scarf are so pretty (I love all things plum/purple),  Yes, your enabling friends definitely want to see!  And yes, please post more goodies even if not bag-related (since you have such lovely taste!)


----------



## roundandround

Wow and congrats for the new hauls! I love the camel coat, must be so comfy together with the scarf. Last year I was so tempted to get the Burberry trenchcoat 

Now I'm so curious about your favorite perfumes


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you so much lovely friends 



Kendie26 said:


> Super stylin'!!! LOVE this duo...camel coats are my fave! Congrats MissDawn on your gorgeous items!! Xoxox



Thank you Kendie sweetie.
I didn't have a camel coat from Burberry before. I had two of its traditional trench coats (black, white) and one navy thick coat. I wear both the navy and black all the time so I thought this one will get a lot of wear 



Iamminda said:


> Wow!  Two gorgeous items Miss Dawn!   That coat looks so luxe and soft — I can see it as a beautiful classic that you will have forever.  And the colors of the scarf are so pretty (I love all things plum/purple),  Yes, your enabling friends definitely want to see!  And yes, please post more goodies even if not bag-related (since you have such lovely taste!)



You are too kind dear @Iamminda I do love this scarf. I have lots of Scottish cashmere in my wardrobe, and I love them all. I will wear it loads in winter.



roundandround said:


> Wow and congrats for the new hauls! I love the camel coat, must be so comfy together with the scarf. Last year I was so tempted to get the Burberry trenchcoat
> 
> Now I'm so curious about your favorite perfumes



Thank you  Go ahead and get one, @roundandround
It's a classic. Cost per wear just makes sense.

My favourite perfume is Dawn no. 2. I use it sparingly because I have to call Grasse and reorder it which is relatively expensive. My favourite commercial perfume is Coco Mademoiselle. I know it's everywhere but it settles quite differently on my skin. I get asked all the time what I'm wearing.

True story: I met Lisa Eldridge () and she said I smelt gorgeous. I said thank you. A minute later she said what are you wearing. (It was coco mam'zelle )


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you  Go ahead and get one, @roundandround
> It's a classic. Cost per wear just makes sense.
> 
> My favourite perfume is Dawn no. 2. I use it sparingly because I have to call Grasse and reorder it which is relatively expensive. My favourite commercial perfume is Coco Mademoiselle. I know it's everywhere but it settles quite differently on my skin. I get asked all the time what I'm wearing.
> 
> True story: I met Lisa Eldridge () and she said I smelt gorgeous. I said thank you. A minute later she said what are you wearing. (It was coco mam'zelle )



Naah, I am thinking I still have a good trench bought many years ago that can serve my whole life But I wanna wear this trench with heels only, I feel it's not right wearing it with flat shoes lol But who knows if I can see one with huge discount, then!

I'm jelly of your own made perfume I wonder what kind of perfume I can come up with for my own. I wore and have Mademoiselle parfum in my stash. I never wear it for some years now because almost every woman I'm in contact with wears this perfume including my mother, friends and all. This perfume is very popular because it's really a lovely scent. Of course I'm also happy to save my bottle, it was bought before  reformulation. And of course I will wear it someday

Really? You were complimented by Lisa Eldridge? Sure, Mademoiselle is really meant to be your signature perfume


----------



## kellytheshopper

Miss_Dawn said:


> Last weekend I was very tempted to buy a Prada galleria tote in black with GHW. I bought a coat and scarf from Burberry instead. Since they substituted for a bag purchase, I figure they might as well have a guest appearance on my Bag Showcase thread. Plus my enabling friends wanted to see them and I can't think where else to post them  The coat is a cashmere
> blend and the scarf is fully cashmere. I love plum shades



Wow wow wow WOW [emoji7] two gorgeous pieces! 

I have one Burberry scarf in the classic color way, given to me by an ex (thanks, crazy Mike!) that I adore and never felt the need to own another but this one is just stunning.

As always, you have added two amazingly beautiful items to your collection. I wanna be you when I grow up!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

kellytheshopper said:


> Wow wow wow WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two gorgeous pieces!
> 
> I have one Burberry scarf in the classic color way, given to me by an ex (thanks, crazy Mike!) that I adore and never felt the need to own another but this one is just stunning.
> 
> As always, you have added two amazingly beautiful items to your collection. I wanna be you when I grow up!!!!



That's so cute of you. Thank you @kellytheshopper 

Now there's an interesting thought experiment. Who will I be when I grow up?! (Because heavens knows 31 is not grown up )

First of all, in handbag terms, I want to be a mix of @Kendie26 (those Chanels!) @Iamminda (that bleu lavende!) @Sparkletastic (all those Diors!!) @morebags (that raspberry reissue!) and @BigCherry (baby pink SDJ )

Then I need @GeorginaLavender 's shoes and jewellery  (need not want)

Is it bad that all my "growing up" is in terms of material acquisitions? Okay, better acquire some virtues. I pray for the humour and strength of @frick&frack, the cuteness of @roundandround , the sovereignty of Queen @Mimmy and the all-round general sweetie pie-ness of @Kendie26 and good egg-ness of @Pessie

Then I will be a nice grown up and fabulously dressed too 

Much love to all my TPF friends 

ETA: Sorry, wrong tag @More bags


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> That's so cute of you. Thank you @kellytheshopper
> 
> Now there's an interesting thought experiment. Who will I be when I grow up?! (Because heavens knows 31 is not grown up )
> 
> First of all, in handbag terms, I want to be a mix of @Kendie26 (those Chanels!) @Iamminda (that bleu lavende!) @Sparkletastic (all those Diors!!) @morebags (that raspberry reissue!) and @BigCherry (baby pink SDJ )
> 
> Then I need @GeorginaLavender 's shoes and jewellery  (need not want)
> 
> Is it bad that all my "growing up" is in terms of material acquisitions? Okay, better acquire some virtues. I pray for the humour and strength of @frick&frack, the cuteness of @roundandround , the sovereignty of Queen @Mimmy and the all-round general sweetie pie-ness of @Kendie26 and good egg-ness of @pessie
> 
> Then I'll be a nice grown up and fabulously dressed too :coolio:
> 
> Much love to all my TPF friends :drinks:



A perfectly erudite reply Miss Dawn ...  

Thank you for the SDJ mention [emoji178]

PS. I’ve just turned 47 and showing no sign at all of growing up


----------



## Cams

Beautiful roses.[emoji1433][emoji1433][emoji1433]


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> That's so cute of you. Thank you @kellytheshopper
> 
> Now there's an interesting thought experiment. Who will I be when I grow up?! (Because heavens knows 31 is not grown up )
> 
> First of all, in handbag terms, I want to be a mix of @Kendie26 (those Chanels!) @Iamminda (that bleu lavende!) @Sparkletastic (all those Diors!!) @morebags (that raspberry reissue!) and @BigCherry (baby pink SDJ )
> 
> Then I need @GeorginaLavender 's shoes and jewellery  (need not want)
> 
> Is it bad that all my "growing up" is in terms of material acquisitions? Okay, better acquire some virtues. I pray for the humour and strength of @frick&frack, the cuteness of @roundandround , the sovereignty of Queen @Mimmy and the all-round general sweetie pie-ness of @Kendie26 and good egg-ness of @Pessie
> 
> Then I will be a nice grown up and fabulously dressed too
> 
> Much love to all my TPF friends


Oh Miss Dawn!  What a sweet post.  But the truth is, you are already so fabulous and perfect that if you add all these extra attributes (and bags) mentioned, it will be an overload of fabulosity and perfection .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Oh Miss Dawn!  What a sweet post.  But the truth is, you are already so fabulous and perfect that if you add all these extra attributes (and bags) mentioned, it will be an overload of fabulosity and perfection .


Thank you!! You're too kind to me


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cams said:


> Beautiful roses.[emoji1433][emoji1433][emoji1433]



Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> A perfectly erudite reply Miss Dawn ...
> 
> Thank you for the SDJ mention [emoji178]
> 
> PS. I’ve just turned 47 and showing no sign at all of growing up



That my dear friend is precisely why I like you so much. Also because you carry tools in designer bags while saying words like erudite


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> That my dear friend is precisely why I like you so much. Also because you carry tools in designer bags while saying words like erudite



  and I like you because you’re a crazy night owl like me ... [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> That's so cute of you. Thank you @kellytheshopper
> 
> Now there's an interesting thought experiment. Who will I be when I grow up?! (Because heavens knows 31 is not grown up )
> 
> First of all, in handbag terms, I want to be a mix of @Kendie26 (those Chanels!) @Iamminda (that bleu lavende!) @Sparkletastic (all those Diors!!) @morebags (that raspberry reissue!) and @BigCherry (baby pink SDJ )
> 
> Then I need @GeorginaLavender 's shoes and jewellery  (need not want)
> 
> Is it bad that all my "growing up" is in terms of material acquisitions? Okay, better acquire some virtues. I pray for the humour and strength of @frick&frack, the cuteness of @roundandround , the sovereignty of Queen @Mimmy and the all-round general sweetie pie-ness of @Kendie26 and good egg-ness of @Pessie
> 
> Then I will be a nice grown up and fabulously dressed too
> 
> Much love to all my TPF friends
> 
> ETA: Sorry, wrong tag @More bags


 kisses all around 10000000 times! That's just so uber sappy sweet of you w/ your call outs to your tPF gang! Thanks kindly Miss_Dawn....you are a big LoveBug & we all adore you. Please just keep being EXACTLY who you already are, with your own unique fabulousness!! (& ugh, whoa is me.....to be 31 again!!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> and I like you because you’re a crazy night owl like me ... [emoji33][emoji23]


Ahahaha 
I travel a lot so a fair few of my time stamps are distorted


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> kisses all around 10000000 times! That's just so uber sappy sweet of you w/ your call outs to your tPF gang! Thanks kindly Miss_Dawn....you are a big LoveBug & we all adore you. Please just keep being EXACTLY who you already are, with your own unique fabulousness!! (& ugh, whoa is me.....to be 31 again!!)


Awwww 
I feel very loved 
Thank you sweetie.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I thought I'd show my new gold chain on my Pochette Accessoires. Carried for the first time yesterday. I also bought a long brown leather strap, so I think it will be very useful. Loving the gold chain. I don't plan to carry it any other way for awhile


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful chain.   I like how it looks thick and substantial.   I also like the charm (I almost bought this same one but at the last minute got the purple combo one. I love these Laduree charms and honestly want all of them ).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful chain.   I like how it looks thick and substantial.   I also like the charm (I almost bought this same one but at the last minute got the purple combo one. I love these Laduree charms and honestly want all of them ).


Thank you, dear @Iamminda 
I know, I want all of the Laduree charms too  I love the purple one on your Iena  I have two of them (red mix, and pastels mix) but never say never about acquiring more


----------



## BookwormJane

Beautiful collection! And I love it that you keep all of your bags in their dust bags. I CRINGE when I see people leaving their bags out of their dust bags in their closets... I can't deal with dust on my bags or other people's bags, lol


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BookwormJane said:


> Beautiful collection! And I love it that you keep all of your bags in their dust bags. I CRINGE when I see people leaving their bags out of their dust bags in their closets... I can't deal with dust on my bags or other people's bags, lol


Thank you very much  I keep most of my bags in dust bags. I keep some of the more wipe-clean ones out, so that I can see them and it makes me happy, but most of them are cleaned after use, stuffed with tissue and stored away in their own accessories wardrobe. What a joy to have an accesories wardrobe (even if it's just one double wardrobe )


----------



## ksuromax

Gorgeous collection and perfect presentation!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous collection and perfect presentation!!


Thank you @ksuromax


----------



## Miss_Dawn

(My dear TPF gardening friends, please skip this entry, I've bored you to death with it, but I do love you dearly for all your support!)

This week lots of amazing things happened. 

In particular, please indulge me by letting me share a story...

I've been working very hard for months (evenings, weekends), and one thing in particular that I was anxious about was speaking at a conference this week. It's very high profile, 200 delegates, and the speakers line-up was basically a bunch of CEOs plus pipsqueak Dawn. I felt very out-classed and out-ranked and also under a lot of scrutiny. My manager and the head of the company made it clear that the stakes were high.

I did the conference this week and it went amazingly well. It was like something out of a dream how people surrounded me repeatedly to tell me how great my session was, and the most prominent CEO in the line up followed me around to tell me I was a star, that my work was first-rate, and that I should be proud. 

I couldn't believe it. Things like that don't happen in real life. You're much more likely to trip, climbing up to the stage, than to feel like a heroine in a song. "Every star in the sky is taking aim at your eyes like a spotlight"...

Other things happened too. I won an important piece of work which had the Head of the company literally dancing in the office! I chaired my first conference, the day after speaking at my high profile one (yes - two conferences in two cities one day after another. I was knackered!!). I had an annual appraisal in which I've been marked as 9/10 ("exceptional").

And I've had such a tough year with personal stuff plus work that I thought I must stop and smell the roses. Do something that will make me remember this one moment of feeling like things are falling into place, at least in the work element of my life.

So Mr Dawn and I went to Selfridges and thought a lot about how to celebrate my moment of feeling like the "Lady in Red". (More songs feeling like a heroine! I have a funny mind!) 

After a lot of soul searching, and two polls on TPF, I came home with a beautiful Caviar Boy. She's just been released and she's a burgundy / dark red with gold hardware. She makes my heart sing. And she'll always make me think of my Lady in Red moment (fleeting as it was!) 

Sorry for the essay. Just wanted to share because this thread is a bit of a Diary for me


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> (My dear TPF gardening friends, please skip this entry, I've bored you to death with it, but I do love you dearly for all your support!)
> 
> This week lots of amazing things happened.
> 
> In particular, please indulge me by letting me share a story...
> 
> I've been working very hard for months (evenings, weekends), and one thing in particular that I was anxious about was speaking at a conference this week. It's very high profile, 200 delegates, and the speakers line-up was basically a bunch of CEOs plus pipsqueak Dawn. I felt very out-classed and out-ranked and also under a lot of scrutiny. My manager and the head of the company made it clear that the stakes were high.
> 
> I did the conference this week and it went amazingly well. It was like something out of a dream how people surrounded me repeatedly to tell me how great my session was, and the most prominent CEO in the line up followed me around to tell me I was a star, that my work was first-rate, and that I should be proud.
> 
> I couldn't believe it. Things like that don't happen in real life. You're much more likely to trip, climbing up to the stage, than to feel like a heroine in a song. "Every star in the sky is taking aim at your eyes like a spotlight"...
> 
> Other things happened too. I won an important piece of work which had the Head of the company literally dancing in the office! I chaired my first conference, the day after speaking at my high profile one (yes - two conferences in two cities one day after another. I was knackered!!). I had an annual appraisal in which I've been marked as 9/10 ("exceptional").
> 
> And I've had such a tough year with personal stuff plus work that I thought I must stop and smell the roses. Do something that will make me remember this one moment of feeling like things are falling into place, at least in the work element of my life.
> 
> So Mr Dawn and I went to Selfridges and thought a lot about how to celebrate my moment of feeling like the "Lady in Red". (More songs feeling like a heroine! I have a funny mind!)
> 
> After a lot of soul searching, and two polls on TPF, I came home with a beautiful Caviar Boy. She's just been released and she's a burgundy / dark red with gold hardware. She makes my heart sing. And she'll always make me think of my Lady in Red moment (fleeting as it was!)
> 
> Sorry for the essay. Just wanted to share because this thread is a bit of a Diary for me




 on your momentus work achievements, I am sure all at tpf are so proud of you and you are indeed exceptional   

and you new boy is beautiful, so well deserved and I love chevron 

look forward to more pics of this beauty


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> on your momentus work achievements, I am sure all at tpf are so proud of you and you are indeed exceptional
> 
> and you new boy is beautiful, so well deserved and I love chevron
> 
> look forward to more pics of this beauty



Thank you very much, my dear friend Cherry  Both for the compliments on my Boy, and for sharing in my (fleeting!) feeling of success


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much, my dear friend Cherry  Both for the compliments on my Boy, and for sharing in my (fleeting!) feeling of success



You are very welcome but come on now Miss Dawn ... fleeting is not the word ... you are on the path to bigger things and make sure that lovely new bag goes with you every step of the way


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn. It is about time that others outside of TPF know that you are a super star because we here already knew that.   You ARE a super star and don’t you forget that after all this has passed.  We are so happy about your wonderful achievements this week — and no doubt, more such achievements will be coming your way.  And big Congrats on your gorgeous new CC.  I don’t own a CC bag (hopefully one day) but I love the Boy Style and chevron.  So I am just drooling over yours.  This dark red color is to die for.  Can’t wait to see more pics.  btw I love that song “Lady in Red” by Chris de Burgh.  Congratulations again on the very well deserved accolades.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> You are very welcome but come on now Miss Dawn ... fleeting is not the word ... you are on the path to bigger things and make sure that lovely new bag goes with you every step of the way



I don't know what I've done to deserve such affection and faith, but I'll try to live up to it, dear Cherry 



Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn. It is about time that others outside of TPF know that you are a super star because we here already knew that.   You ARE a super star and don’t you forget that after all this has passed.  We are so happy about your wonderful achievements this week — and no doubt, more such achievements will be coming your way.  And big Congrats on your gorgeous new CC.  I don’t own a CC bag (hopefully one day) but I love the Boy Style and chevron.  So I am just drooling over yours.  This dark red color is to die for.  Can’t wait to see more pics.  btw I love that song “Lady in Red” by Chris de Burgh.  Congratulations again on the very well deserved accolades.



Dear @Iamminda you're too kind to me. Thank you for the compliments on my Boy. I'm sure you'll pick a glorious CC because you have lovely taste  And thank you for the congratulations; it means a lot to be able to share good moments with my TPF friends and feel so supported


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated superbrand family collage


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Last weekend I was very tempted to buy a Prada galleria tote in black with GHW. I bought a coat and scarf from Burberry instead. Since they substituted for a bag purchase, I figure they might as well have a guest appearance on my Bag Showcase thread. Plus my enabling friends wanted to see them and I can't think where else to post them  The coat is a cashmere
> blend and the scarf is fully cashmere. I love plum shades


Hi Miss_Dawn, congratulations on your beautiful coat and scarf! Lovely additions.



Miss_Dawn said:


> That's so cute of you. Thank you @kellytheshopper
> 
> Now there's an interesting thought experiment. Who will I be when I grow up?! (Because heavens knows 31 is not grown up )
> 
> First of all, in handbag terms, I want to be a mix of @Kendie26 (those Chanels!) @Iamminda (that bleu lavende!) @Sparkletastic (all those Diors!!) @morebags (that raspberry reissue!) and @BigCherry (baby pink SDJ )
> 
> Then I need @GeorginaLavender 's shoes and jewellery  (need not want)
> 
> Is it bad that all my "growing up" is in terms of material acquisitions? Okay, better acquire some virtues. I pray for the humour and strength of @frick&frack, the cuteness of @roundandround , the sovereignty of Queen @Mimmy and the all-round general sweetie pie-ness of @Kendie26 and good egg-ness of @Pessie
> 
> Then I will be a nice grown up and fabulously dressed too
> 
> Much love to all my TPF friends
> 
> ETA: Sorry, wrong tag @More bags


I completely missed this shout out, dear friend. Thanks for the Reissue compliments. I love coming back to your thread and reading your stories. You have a thoughtful and wonderful voice.



Miss_Dawn said:


> (My dear TPF gardening friends, please skip this entry, I've bored you to death with it, but I do love you dearly for all your support!)
> 
> This week lots of amazing things happened.
> 
> In particular, please indulge me by letting me share a story...
> 
> I've been working very hard for months (evenings, weekends), and one thing in particular that I was anxious about was speaking at a conference this week. It's very high profile, 200 delegates, and the speakers line-up was basically a bunch of CEOs plus pipsqueak Dawn. I felt very out-classed and out-ranked and also under a lot of scrutiny. My manager and the head of the company made it clear that the stakes were high.
> 
> I did the conference this week and it went amazingly well. It was like something out of a dream how people surrounded me repeatedly to tell me how great my session was, and the most prominent CEO in the line up followed me around to tell me I was a star, that my work was first-rate, and that I should be proud.
> 
> I couldn't believe it. Things like that don't happen in real life. You're much more likely to trip, climbing up to the stage, than to feel like a heroine in a song. "Every star in the sky is taking aim at your eyes like a spotlight"...
> 
> Other things happened too. I won an important piece of work which had the Head of the company literally dancing in the office! I chaired my first conference, the day after speaking at my high profile one (yes - two conferences in two cities one day after another. I was knackered!!). I had an annual appraisal in which I've been marked as 9/10 ("exceptional").
> 
> And I've had such a tough year with personal stuff plus work that I thought I must stop and smell the roses. Do something that will make me remember this one moment of feeling like things are falling into place, at least in the work element of my life.
> 
> So Mr Dawn and I went to Selfridges and thought a lot about how to celebrate my moment of feeling like the "Lady in Red". (More songs feeling like a heroine! I have a funny mind!)
> 
> After a lot of soul searching, and two polls on TPF, I came home with a beautiful Caviar Boy. She's just been released and she's a burgundy / dark red with gold hardware. She makes my heart sing. And she'll always make me think of my Lady in Red moment (fleeting as it was!)
> 
> Sorry for the essay. Just wanted to share because this thread is a bit of a Diary for me


Wow, amazing recognition for all of your hard work. Well done, well deserved!
Oh my, your red Caviar Boy is a total knockout! I love the rich colour! What a wonderful memento of your work accomplishments. I hope you wear your Boy often and remember how great you feel right now! It’s a gorgeous piece in your swoon worthy collection!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for updating your beautiful collection, Miss Dawn.  What a feast for the eyes.  I still covet your bluish S Ferragamo and now I also covet your new Boy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for updating your beautiful collection, Miss Dawn.  What a feast for the eyes.  I still covet your bluish S Ferragamo and now I also covet your new Boy.


Thank you so much! 
I know, my Ferragamo, Pinky Pie and my new Boy are your favourites. Your lavande bleu is my favourite


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Hi Miss_Dawn, congratulations on your beautiful coat and scarf! Lovely additions.
> 
> 
> I completely missed this shout out, dear friend. Thanks for the Reissue compliments. I love coming back to your thread and reading your stories. You have a thoughtful and wonderful voice.
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing recognition for all of your hard work. Well done, well deserved!
> Oh my, your red Caviar Boy is a total knockout! I love the rich colour! What a wonderful memento of your work accomplishments. I hope you wear your Boy often and remember how great you feel right now! It’s a gorgeous piece in your swoon worthy collection!


That is a very kind message @More bags

Nice to "see" you after awhile! I really appreciate the nice words about my work stuff. It's just nice to feel, once in a while, like things are going well, and it's so kind of all my friends to share my pleasure. I just know that whenever I carry this Boy (which I haven't dared to do yet! It's so perfect!) it will remind me of this feeling. My Lady in Red moment.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Dextersmom here is my varied collection. Post #148 above 
Only 2 Chanels, but my HG is really all I wanted, and I got it last year for my 30th. I have good hair days whenever I carry it and it's magical 
My collection is definitely not as pretty as yours, but it brings me a lot of pleasure to open my wardrobe and think about my different bags and all the memories 
Thank you again for the compliments on my Boy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So after carrying Ruby, my new Chevron Boy for a week, I am happy to report that she too is magical.

Her elder sister, my HG Chanel Classic Flap gives me good hair days.

Ruby seems to give me good days at work. This is exactly what I need my "Lady in Red" bag to do


----------



## Iamminda

Yeah for good work days!  Chanel seems so magical for you (I want some magic too, lol].  So happy to hear you are enjoying this beauty!   We love seeing your Lady in Red — hope to see her again soon.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for good work days!  Chanel seems so magical for you (I want some magic too, lol].  So happy to hear you are enjoying this beauty!   We love seeing your Lady in Red — hope to see her again soon.



Thank you so much my dear friend @Iamminda


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@pianolize @Shelby33 
Thank you for the compliments on my roses  Post #113 on this thread has a collage of some of my blooms from a few months ago. They grew beautifully this year


----------



## pianolize

!!!!! SOOOOOOOO beautiful, thanks for the post#!!! Now I have to read this thread from the beginning, bc I want to be you!!! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear Iamminda
> I'm overwhelmed by how sweet this message is
> 
> I will convey the compliments to Mr Dawn. Thank you  Our mutual friend @Kendie26 calls him the "infamous" and "fabulous" Mr Dawn.  Mr Dawn is sending you his regards
> 
> Of my disposable income, the biggest absorbers of my pennies are home, travel and bags.
> 
> I think the 3 you've picked from my bag collection are my current favourite work bags.  Also, thank you for liking my SLGs and various collections
> 
> The collage in my Pochette picture is my Jane Austen mood board. I made it myself; I bought quote cards in Hampshire, and ordered a custom frame for it. I love it.
> 
> I know you like roses so I'll end this message by attaching 2 rose evening collages of pics from my garden. I took these pictures for my TPF gardening friends, this week, so it's very recent.


----------



## pianolize

I. SO. ADORE. THIS. BAG.


Miss_Dawn said:


> On my way to work this morning, and I thought next up on my thread should be the blue beauty I'm carrying today. I have important meetings today, and this always feels like a 'power' bag to me. The shape is unusual, and it's eye catching. I often get compliments on it, even from people who don't usually notice bags.
> 
> I'm wearing it with a navy silky blouse, sapphire earrings and necklace, and a tanzanite right hand ring: just to coordinate the blues. I think it works.
> 
> Anyways, here's the bag - my Salvatore Ferragamo Medium Fiamma in New Iris.


----------



## pianolize

Seriously, this is HUGELY HELPFUL for my task-at-hand, organizing/unpacking EVERYTHING!!!  I get to start over!!! So my Q regarding these- are they stacks or drawers? Such a great idea!  Used to use 'Cabidoors' but in new place there are only very tall doors with no room behind them!  


Miss_Dawn said:


> A glimpse of some of my makeup organisation. The first couple of pictures are clear drawers for the makeup I'm using. Then I have lots of new makeup and brushes, and perfumes etc that I'm not using yet, like these Chanel ones.
> 
> These pictures are dedicated to @BigCherry who had to ask
> 
> (No I'm not a makeup artist.
> Yes, I'm fascinated with makeup.
> No, I'm rubbish at applying it )


----------



## pianolize

What a BEAUTIFUL memento of such a celebratory set of events- much love and congratulations!  Truly a wonderful story.


Miss_Dawn said:


> (My dear TPF gardening friends, please skip this entry, I've bored you to death with it, but I do love you dearly for all your support!)
> 
> This week lots of amazing things happened.
> 
> In particular, please indulge me by letting me share a story...
> 
> I've been working very hard for months (evenings, weekends), and one thing in particular that I was anxious about was speaking at a conference this week. It's very high profile, 200 delegates, and the speakers line-up was basically a bunch of CEOs plus pipsqueak Dawn. I felt very out-classed and out-ranked and also under a lot of scrutiny. My manager and the head of the company made it clear that the stakes were high.
> 
> I did the conference this week and it went amazingly well. It was like something out of a dream how people surrounded me repeatedly to tell me how great my session was, and the most prominent CEO in the line up followed me around to tell me I was a star, that my work was first-rate, and that I should be proud.
> 
> I couldn't believe it. Things like that don't happen in real life. You're much more likely to trip, climbing up to the stage, than to feel like a heroine in a song. "Every star in the sky is taking aim at your eyes like a spotlight"...
> 
> Other things happened too. I won an important piece of work which had the Head of the company literally dancing in the office! I chaired my first conference, the day after speaking at my high profile one (yes - two conferences in two cities one day after another. I was knackered!!). I had an annual appraisal in which I've been marked as 9/10 ("exceptional").
> 
> And I've had such a tough year with personal stuff plus work that I thought I must stop and smell the roses. Do something that will make me remember this one moment of feeling like things are falling into place, at least in the work element of my life.
> 
> So Mr Dawn and I went to Selfridges and thought a lot about how to celebrate my moment of feeling like the "Lady in Red". (More songs feeling like a heroine! I have a funny mind!)
> 
> After a lot of soul searching, and two polls on TPF, I came home with a beautiful Caviar Boy. She's just been released and she's a burgundy / dark red with gold hardware. She makes my heart sing. And she'll always make me think of my Lady in Red moment (fleeting as it was!)
> 
> Sorry for the essay. Just wanted to share because this thread is a bit of a Diary for me


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> !!!!! SOOOOOOOO beautiful, thanks for the post#!!! Now I have to read this thread from the beginning, bc I want to be you!!!



Awww. Thank you 



pianolize said:


> I. SO. ADORE. THIS. BAG.



Me too. Fiamma is such a head turner! Especially in this dark cornflower sapphire colour. I love wearing her with matching jewellery. I just feel all polished and a bit unique, when I carry her, because she's a bit different 



pianolize said:


> Seriously, this is HUGELY HELPFUL for my task-at-hand, organizing/unpacking EVERYTHING!!!  I get to start over!!! So my Q regarding these- are they stacks or drawers? Such a great idea!  Used to use 'Cabidoors' but in new place there are only very tall doors with no room behind them!



These are stackable acrylic drawers from Muji. They were relatively expensive and there are definitely cheaper options available from eBay, but I have found them very useful and customisable.



pianolize said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL memento of such a celebratory set of events- much love and congratulations!  Truly a wonderful story.



That's very kind of you to share in my happiness. Thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

well done!!!! well deserved treat and absolutely stunning score!!  
enjoy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> well done!!!! well deserved treat and absolutely stunning score!!
> enjoy


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My new Miu Miu ballerina flats. Bought today. Dark sapphire blue in a mixture of lace and patent. Basically just staple neutrals. I buy shoes like these for running around. 

Probably too boring to share, but dear @Iamminda mentioned she'd like to see them.


----------



## Iamminda

Not boring at all.  These flats are gorgeous — especially with the lace pattern and the ornate bow detail. Not to mention the beautiful color — I love anything sapphire.  These flats are quite dressy and beautiful in my humble opinion — I would wear these with a dress  (if only my problematic feet would allow me to ).   So happy you posted them for me.  I live vicariously through you, Kendie and other lovely gals here — so quite a treat for me


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Not boring at all.  These flats are gorgeous — especially with the lace pattern and the ornate bow detail. Not to mention the beautiful color — I love anything sapphire.  These flats are quite dressy and beautiful in my humble opinion — I would wear these with a dress  (if only my problematic feet would allow me to ).   So happy you posted them for me.  I live vicariously through you, Kendie and other lovely gals here — so quite a treat for me



Thank you sweetie 
I have the nicest TPF friends


----------



## ksuromax

they are sooo cute!!! just perfect for an xmas/NY night  
enjoy!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I can't stop carrying Ruby 

I carry her with my (newish) Burberry camel coat and Burberry damson scarf with a scarlet strand running through the check. I posted them a few pages ago on this thread. And then I feel all polished and like I can take on the world! 

On Thursday, Ruby gave me the best work day ever. I have been promoted; I am now the youngest Director at my workplace. I've been working very hard and am thrilled about the recognition but I also feel humbled and scared about whether I'm good enough. Ah well, chin up and work hard!

Here is Ruby matching my hot chocolate in a café today.


----------



## Iamminda

Big Congrats on your promotion!!!   So happy for you.  What a wonderful accomplishment to be the youngest director — well deserved!!!  Please do not be scared or have any doubt about it.  Promotions are only given out to people worthy of them — no freebie promotions.  What a wonderful year it has been for you — here’s to an even better 2018.  And may I say, having gorgeous Miss Ruby by your side probably didn’t hurt (), at the very least, it will make you the most stylish director ever.  Thanks for sharing your good news with us.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I can't stop carrying Ruby
> 
> I carry her with my (newish) Burberry camel coat and Burberry damson scarf with a scarlet strand running through the check. I posted them a few pages ago on this thread. And then I feel all polished and like I can take on the world!
> 
> On Thursday, Ruby gave me the best work day ever. I have been promoted; I am now the youngest Director at my workplace. I've been working very hard and am thrilled about the recognition but I also feel humbled and scared about whether I'm good enough. Ah well, chin up and work hard!
> 
> Here is Ruby matching my hot chocolate in a café today.



Huge congratulations @Miss_Dawn on such a fantastic achievement. I agree with every sentiment @lamminda made in her post. You obviously deserve your promotion and worked hard for it. Very well done


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Big Congrats on your promotion!!!   So happy for you.  What a wonderful accomplishment to be the youngest director — well deserved!!!  Please do not be scared or have any doubt about it.  Promotions are only given out to people worthy of them — no freebie promotions.  What a wonderful year it has been for you — here’s to an even better 2018.  And may I say, having gorgeous Miss Ruby by your side probably didn’t hurt (), at the very least, it will make you the most stylish director ever.  Thanks for sharing your good news with us.



Perfectly eloquent post


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> Perfectly eloquent post



Thanks BC  — I learn from the best (@Kendie26, you, Miss Dawn, and others).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks BC  — I learn from the best (@Kendie26, you, Miss Dawn, and others).


 back at ya sista iamminda!
Biggest Congrats again on your promotion @Miss_Dawn ....very well deserved w/ ALL the hard work you’ve been putting in! We are all so proud of you & happy for you....a big round of applause  
Oh & love your new navy/lace ballerinas!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@ksuromax thank you for the compliments on my Miu Miu flats. I'll definitely be wearing heels over the party season though 

@Iamminda @BigCherry @Kendie26 You guys are just the sweetest  thank you so much for all the good wishes and congratulations. I'm thrilled to bits and a little bit terrified. Very excited 
Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

What an incredible week!!

After I found out about my promotion last Thursday, I had a long weekend. I went back to work on the following Wednesday and had a great client meeting.

Then Thursday was a company meeting across all the offices where amongst others, my promotion was announced. There were cheers when my name was called, and the head of the company spoke about how my clients had written in to say I'm fantastic and everyone is watching to see how I'll do next! And the next day was a company party which Mr Dawn and I attended and we stayed over in the countryside. I also found out about my new salary package which is much better than I'd hoped  

Shopping definitely called for! I went to buy a Prada bag (reveal coming!) and Mr Dawn surprised me with a Louis Vuitton present which he'd picked entirely by himself (reveal coming!!) Also, we bought some Links jewellery when we were together, in white sapphires, which is very pretty.

Here is a group picture of my recent shopping. Individual reveals coming.


----------



## Iamminda

What an incredibly fantastic week indeed!   So happy for you Miss Dawn.  We were cheering for you here on TPF when we heard the news too .  And yeah for the super duper new salary.  Definitely a reason for some celebratory shopping. Can’t wait to see your reveals!!!  Really can’t wait to see your new bag, LV (I am fond of LV SLGs) and white sapphires. Congrats again and counting the hours and minutes till your reveals.  Oh, Mr Dawn did good again (wish my DH would surprise me with anything bag related instead of an Amazon gift card).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What an incredibly fantastic week indeed!   So happy for you Miss Dawn.  We were cheering for you here on TPF when we heard the news too .  And yeah for the super duper new salary.  Definitely a reason for some celebratory shopping. Can’t wait to see your reveals!!!  Really can’t wait to see your new bag, LV (I am fond of LV SLGs) and white sapphires. Congrats again and counting the hours and minutes till your reveals.  Oh, Mr Dawn did good again (wish my DH would surprise me with anything bag related instead of an Amazon gift card).



Thank you so much  Should I have Mr Dawn talk with Mr Iamminda about non-gift-card related presents?  I've seen some of your gorgeous LV SLGs @Iamminda and I love them. Especially that blue ZCP!!

So I'll start with the LV SLGs. Mr Dawn picked all three of them without input from me. He surprised me when we arrived at the hotel for the Christmas party. He knows I'm very matchy-matchy and he thought I'd like having a set of matching SLGs from Louis Vuitton. And I do like them 

There is a Rosalie in DE with Rose Ballerine interior. And a mini pochette in DE (shout out to @BigCherry who loves this one!) and also a DE cles. 

I think it's an excellent trio to start me off on a coordinating SLGs drive! 

(And a bonus picture of why I couldn't do my unboxing earlier today; I was too excited by all the snow in my garden  )


----------



## pianolize

Wow, how exciting- ALL of it!!! Congrats!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## pianolize

Wow, how exciting- ALL of it!!! Congrats!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Next up my Links white sapphire jewellery. Told you I was matchy-matchy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> Wow, how exciting- ALL of it!!! Congrats!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Thank you very much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And to bring my bag showcase thread back to bags (bad Dawn!) finally, introducing my new Prada Galleria Medium in navy blue with gold hardware. A grown up professional bag, and very appropriate for a 31 year old Director (yayyy! ) who is pretending to be a grown up. Isn't she lovely?


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, wow, wow Miss Dawn!!!  Your reveals did not disappoint at all.  It must have felt like Christmas morning for you with these wonderful unboxing.  And what a beautiful snowy day it must have been today.  I absolutely love every single gorgeous item.  Starting with your LVs — twins on the cles and Mini Pochette (yeah, finallly get to be twins with you on something).  The Rosalie is such a cutie with that RB interior.  This is just the perfect matching set of SLGs in my humble opinion.  And let’s talk about those new bling — I am mesmerized by all the white sapphires, especially that ring.  I am in love with that cut/design (pardon my lack of jewelry knowledge).  And what a gorgeous looking bag for the youngest (and most stylish) director at work.  This blue is so elegant and the hardware works perfectly with this color.  And last but not least,  I think you need to take out the word “small” from the title of your thread since your collection is anything but small.   Enjoy all your wonderful goodies in good health and wishing you continued success at work.  And please tell Mr Dawn he did great again!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Wow, wow, wow Miss Dawn!!!  Your reveals did not disappoint at all.  It must have felt like Christmas morning for you with these wonderful unboxing.  And what a beautiful snowy day it must have been today.  I absolutely love every single gorgeous item.  Starting with your LVs — twins on the cles and Mini Pochette (yeah, finallly get to be twins with you on something).  The Rosalie is such a cutie with that RB interior.  This is just the perfect matching set of SLGs in my humble opinion.  And let’s talk about those new bling — I am mesmerized by all the white sapphires, especially that ring.  I am in love with that cut/design (pardon my lack of jewelry knowledge).  And what a gorgeous looking bag for the youngest (and most stylish) director at work.  This blue is so elegant and the hardware works perfectly with this color.  And last but not least,  I think you need to take out the word “small” from the title of your thread since your collection is anything but small.   Enjoy all your wonderful goodies in good health and wishing you continued success at work.  And please tell Mr Dawn he did great again!!!!



Dearest @Iamminda
You are too generous 
Yayyy for being SLG twins on the cles and mini pochette 

I do like the look of the Rosalie. Having seen pictures online, I thought I would have preferred a Victorine but actually I really like the look of this. And I love the light pink interior of the Rosalie (which I can't get with DE Victorine!)

Thank you also for appreciating my jewellery and the new Prada. I have been thinking about the Galleria for many years, and very nearly bought one in Black earlier this year but now I'm glad I waited. I prefer the navy  And it just feels so appropriate for a Director position because it's such a grown up bag. I know I'm being silly 

Mr Dawn says thank you very much  he was very pleased with himself for picking the perfect items!

Big hugs. Thank you for sharing my small pleasures.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I can't stop carrying Ruby
> 
> I carry her with my (newish) Burberry camel coat and Burberry damson scarf with a scarlet strand running through the check. I posted them a few pages ago on this thread. And then I feel all polished and like I can take on the world!
> 
> On Thursday, Ruby gave me the best work day ever. I have been promoted; I am now the youngest Director at my workplace. I've been working very hard and am thrilled about the recognition but I also feel humbled and scared about whether I'm good enough. Ah well, chin up and work hard!
> 
> Here is Ruby matching my hot chocolate in a café today.


Hi Miss_Dawn, congratulations on your promotion! Well deserved! Yahoo!
You chose some lovely goodies to celebrate- I especially like your LV Mini Pochette Accessoires, your Links of London set and your Prada Galleria! I use my Mini Pochette nearly daily.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Hi Miss_Dawn, congratulations on your promotion! Well deserved! Yahoo!
> You chose some lovely goodies to celebrate- I especially like your LV Mini Pochette Accessoires, your Links of London set and your Prada Galleria! I use my Mini Pochette nearly daily.


Thank you very much, my friend  I'm really looking forward to using the mini pochette. It looks so versatile. I'm planning to use it as a catch all for bits and pieces in my handbags.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> What an incredible week!!
> 
> After I found out about my promotion last Thursday, I had a long weekend. I went back to work on the following Wednesday and had a great client meeting.
> 
> Then Thursday was a company meeting across all the offices where amongst others, my promotion was announced. There were cheers when my name was called, and the head of the company spoke about how my clients had written in to say I'm fantastic and everyone is watching to see how I'll do next! And the next day was a company party which Mr Dawn and I attended and we stayed over in the countryside. I also found out about my new salary package which is much better than I'd hoped
> 
> Shopping definitely called for! I went to buy a Prada bag (reveal coming!) and Mr Dawn surprised me with a Louis Vuitton present which he'd picked entirely by himself (reveal coming!!) Also, we bought some Links jewellery when we were together, in white sapphires, which is very pretty.
> 
> Here is a group picture of my recent shopping. Individual reveals coming.


WOW woman....this is like Christmas before Christmas w/ all these gifts!!! Holy guacamole girl!! Congrats again on ALL of your exciting achievements! No doubt your entire company is thrilled for you along w/ Mr. Dawn & your family !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> WOW woman....this is like Christmas before Christmas w/ all these gifts!!! Holy guacamole girl!! Congrats again on ALL of your exciting achievements! No doubt your entire company is thrilled for you along w/ Mr. Dawn & your family !



Sweetie Kendie, thank you very much  for the constant support and good wishes. Holy guacamole is right up there in terms of my favourite Kendie-isms but I marginally prefer wowee kazowee  

And when I grow up I fully intend to be you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@BagLadyT 
Lots of pictures of my Chevron Boy (affectionately called "Ruby") from post # 142 onwards. You can see she looks different colours in different lights. She's a ~current 17K release, and she's called "burgundy" by Chanel although I think scarlet or dark red would be a more appropriate description. I love her  And she's been such a good luck charm for me; after a few years of feeling like I'm growing slowly in my career everything's just gone crazily and frantically right in the past 6 months and I give a lot of the credit to Ruby


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> @BagLadyT
> Lots of pictures of my Chevron Boy (affectionately called "Ruby") from post # 142 onwards. You can see she looks different colours in different lights. She's a ~current 17K release, and she's called "burgundy" by Chanel although I think scarlet or dark red would be a more appropriate description. I love her  And she's been such a good luck charm for me; after a few years of feeling like I'm growing slowly in my career everything's just gone crazily and frantically right in the past 6 months and I give a lot of the credit to Ruby



Thank you for all the info! I'm in love with Ruby!   I've always been more drawn to this shade of red over a bright cherry red. Congrats on the success of your career.  It's the best when you've reached a goal and can treat yourself and feel deserving of it rather than guilt from splurging. I own a business and am thinking I need a Ruby...for strategic purposes only. I think it will definitely help drive sales. (For this reason it would be a write off right?! Jk!!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you for all the info! I'm in love with Ruby!   I've always been more drawn to this shade of red over a bright cherry red. Congrats on the success of your career.  It's the best when you've reached a goal and can treat yourself and feel deserving of it rather than guilt from splurging. I own a business and am thinking I need a Ruby...for strategic purposes only. I think it will definitely help drive sales. (For this reason it would be a write off right?! Jk!!)



I know I'm a bad influence  but I definitely think you need a Ruby for business purposes only. I just told @BigCherry the same thing  

Thank you also for the congratulations on my recent work successes. It feels a bit like a dream at the moment. I'm now taking a month-long holiday (I have so much holiday allowance accumulated I just can't use it up!!) and then I'll come back and tackle being a Director in the new year!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And just for kicks, I'm adding a collage of some of my favourite work bags, which I'll be carrying to give me confidence that I "look the part" for my new role


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know I'm a bad influence  but I definitely think you need a Ruby for business purposes only. I just told @BigCherry the same thing
> 
> Thank you also for the congratulations on my recent work successes. It feels a bit like a dream at the moment. I'm now taking a month-long holiday (I have so much holiday allowance accumulated I just can't use it up!!) and then I'll come back and tackle being a Director in the new year!!



Oh my!!! Have a ball and also get some relaxation in lady!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

@Miss_Dawn I have some catching up to do  I view on my phone app but hate typing on it so bigger comments just have to wait for the desktop. 

 on just about everything - promotion announcement that was so well received by your colleagues, party and countryside stay, salary package, Prada bag (beautifully, classy & professional), LV presents (what a wonderful husband, love the pink and the MP is an awesome addition), Links jewellery (so pretty), yummy Dior makeup and the subtle inclusion of a lovely Cross pen .... just WOW 

I hope you enjoy your month off and what a great time of year for it. Merry Christmas to you, dear hubby and to all who are following/commenting on this thread


----------



## Iamminda

Yeah — love your beautiful collages.  With this lovely line up of work bags, you are surely ready to take on your new position — or the world for that matter.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Yeah — love your beautiful collages.  With this lovely line up of work bags, you are surely ready to take on your new position — or the world for that matter.  Thanks for sharing



Thank you  
That's a lovely message


----------



## ksuromax

what a mindblowing haul!!!  
so happy for your career growth and so jealous of the snow-y Christmas scenery!!! major congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## pianolize

I love this!!! If only MY profession had some kind of structural 'ladder'... I'd have something to celebrate!  (Oh well, I guess I can just celebrate anyway.. )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> what a mindblowing haul!!!
> so happy for your career growth and so jealous of the snow-y Christmas scenery!!! major congrats and enjoy!!!


Thank you very much

I feel so lucky that so many people celebrate my successes with me. Thank you 

The snow was very winter wonderland while it lasted!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> I love this!!! If only MY profession had some kind of structural 'ladder'... I'd have something to celebrate!  (Oh well, I guess I can just celebrate anyway.. )


Thank you!

You definitely should celebrate anyways!! Weren't you saying something about a new red bag, in time for Christmas, calling your name?


----------



## pianolize

Well... Yes!!! Problem being, I haven't found THE perfect one yet!!! Any suggestions? . 

Since this is my first day 'off', I'm going fun-shopping now. My reward for cleaning/organizing/tidying today! Oh, and then going errands-shopping, getting warmer comforter, etc. Maybe I should do it the other way around, but I don't feel like schlepping more than I have to for ANY longer than necessary...



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You definitely should celebrate anyways!! Weren't you saying something about a new red bag, in time for Christmas, calling your name?


----------



## BlueCherry

pianolize said:


> I love this!!! If only MY profession had some kind of structural 'ladder'... I'd have something to celebrate!  (Oh well, I guess I can just celebrate anyway.. )



I have structural ladders in my profession, only thing is they're banned due to Health & Safety 

Now, @pianolize, I would really love to know what a professional noisemaker is...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> I have structural ladders in my profession, only thing is they're banned due to Health & Safety
> 
> Now, @pianolize, I would really love to know what a professional noisemaker is...


Cherry, sweetie, you disappoint me  You're my resident Sherlock, but in this case I'm going to hazard a guess and say that @pianolize is a pianist! I'm going to put my neck out and say "elementary my dear Watson" (and then she'll probably respond and say she plays the trombone )


----------



## pianolize

BigCherry said:


> I have structural ladders in my profession, only thing is they're banned due to Health & Safety
> 
> Now, @pianolize, I would really love to know what a professional noisemaker is...





Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, sweetie, you disappoint me  You're my resident Sherlock, but in this case I'm going to hazard a guess and say that @pianolize is a pianist! I'm going to put my neck out and say "elementary my dear Watson" (and then she'll probably respond and say she plays the trombone )



That's funny ladies, because I was JUST going to change that right now this instant!!! Just you wait.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, sweetie, you disappoint me  You're my resident Sherlock, but in this case I'm going to hazard a guess and say that @pianolize is a pianist! I'm going to put my neck out and say "elementary my dear Watson" (and then she'll probably respond and say she plays the trombone )



Yes but in all fairness I could consider myself one too - I make so much noise at work and I am an expert in talking non stop  



pianolize said:


> That's funny ladies, because I was JUST going to change that right now this instant!!! Just you wait.



You don't want us to know about the trombone ...


----------



## pianolize

BigCherry said:


> Yes but in all fairness I could consider myself one too - I make so much noise at work and I am an expert in talking non stop
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want us to know about the trombone ...



Trombones!!! When I first moved here I lived with a bunch of them!!! Noises!!!! WE. JUST. MAKE. NOISE!!! Now I do EVERYTHING POSSIBLE to leave my practicing elsewhere!!! Need. TOTAL. Silence!!!


----------



## candygems

wow!! that's quite a huge collection


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cherry, sweetie, I think I missed responding to this very sweet message.

Thank you so much for the congratulations and all the nice wishes  I'm glad you liked all my new acquisitions 

I'm having a great holiday with family. I hope you have a very lovely Christmas and new year. I'm sure you'll be out partying, possibly with that gorgeous silver chanel clutch of yours! 



BigCherry said:


> @Miss_Dawn I have some catching up to do  I view on my phone app but hate typing on it so bigger comments just have to wait for the desktop.
> 
> on just about everything - promotion announcement that was so well received by your colleagues, party and countryside stay, salary package, Prada bag (beautifully, classy & professional), LV presents (what a wonderful husband, love the pink and the MP is an awesome addition), Links jewellery (so pretty), yummy Dior makeup and the subtle inclusion of a lovely Cross pen .... just WOW
> 
> I hope you enjoy your month off and what a great time of year for it. Merry Christmas to you, dear hubby and to all who are following/commenting on this thread



@candygems, thank you. Somehow I don't think of my own collection ad very big (certainly not as big as lots of TPFers) but I do enjoy my various collections very much 



candygems said:


> wow!! that's quite a huge collection


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated superbrand family collage 

I think I have all styles and colours pretty much covered, don't you think?

I may want an aubergine handbag. And maybe some more soft pink. I have some non-superbrand baby pink / rose gold though, so I'm probably covered


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Further to the above superbrand family collage () to prove to myself that I don't need more pink bags, I have made a pinks family collage, including non superbrands. The collage is interspersed with pink roses from my garden. I love this


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> Further to the above superbrand family collage () to prove to myself that I don't need more pink bags, I have made a pinks family collage, including non superbrands. The collage is interspersed with pink roses from my garden. I love this



Beautiful pieces added to your collection! Any new perfume too? I'm just asking teheeee


----------



## Iamminda

You always make the prettiest collage pictures.  I especially like the pink roses .


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> Further to the above superbrand family collage () to prove to myself that I don't need more pink bags, I have made a pinks family collage, including non superbrands. The collage is interspersed with pink roses from my garden. I love this



Gorgeousness! [emoji7][emoji175]

Pink is my favorite color, so I can’t help encourage you to stop here. [emoji6][emoji8][emoji178]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> Beautiful pieces added to your collection! Any new perfume too? I'm just asking teheeee


Thank you @roundandround   Maybe I have bought a couple  the most recent acquisition is Estée Lauder Modern Muse Le Rouge. Not for all the time, but I think for autumn/winter power dressing, it’s quite a nice scent


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> You always make the prettiest collage pictures.  I especially like the pink roses .


Thank you very much. I’m trying to convince myself I don’t need it, but I think a rose ballerine LV bag may be in my future  The collage definitely helped to remind me of what I have and that I don’t have any actual gaps in my bag wardrobe!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

frick&frack said:


> Gorgeousness! [emoji7][emoji175]
> 
> Pink is my favorite color, so I can’t help encourage you to stop here. [emoji6][emoji8][emoji178]



Thank you, my friend.
You’re very terrible for enabling me


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Further to the above superbrand family collage () to prove to myself that I don't need more pink bags, I have made a pinks family collage, including non superbrands. The collage is interspersed with pink roses from my garden. I love this


Wow, this IS the ultimate PINK POWER ever!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much. I’m trying to convince myself I don’t need it, but I think a rose ballerine LV bag may be in my future  The collage definitely helped to remind me of what I have and that I don’t have any actual gaps in my bag wardrobe!


I love rose ballerine — such a gorgeous pink — but I only have it in SLGs (am too worried about color transfer).  Hope to see your new piece soon.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love rose ballerine — such a gorgeous pink — but I only have it in SLGs (am too worried about color transfer).  Hope to see your new piece soon.


Which SLGs do you have in rose?
Don’t enable me!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Which SLGs do you have in rose?
> Don’t enable me!!


Lol.  Just the vernis key cles and Zippy Coin Purse. I wouldn’t mind it in epi or Empreinte


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Lol.  Just the vernis key cles and Zippy Coin Purse. I wouldn’t mind it in epi or Empreinte



Both lovely!! Lucky you 
I have the epi trio that Mr Dawn bought me earlier this year. It’s a slim coin purse, a cles and a card holder. That kind of makes us SLG twins right?  Clearly I need a rose ballerine bag to match!

(But not now! Need to enjoy all my bags now. All these lovely new bags. )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Both lovely!! Lucky you
> I have the epi trio that Mr Dawn bought me earlier this year. It’s a slim coin purse, a cles and a card holder. That kind of makes us SLG twins right?  Clearly I need a rose ballerine bag to match!
> 
> (But not now! Need to enjoy all my bags now. All these lovely new bags. )


Yeah, sorta SLG twins (lol) — if only we could be CC Boy twins!  Love that LV trio — Mr Dawn did good .   I would love to find a zippy coin purse (which serves as my wallet) in that lovely RB epi you have.  It has been discontinued (but preloved ones pop up here and there).  Yep, you have many gorgeous bags already to choose from (especially that lovely Miss Ruby).  Hope you are enjoying your holiday break.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For my promotion, my parents commissioned a jeweller to make a necklace for me  I feel very spoiled. Mr Dawn colluded with them to model it on a pair of dressy earrings he gave me years ago. 

Happy 2018 everyone. May this year bring you every happiness


----------



## Iamminda

Wow!!  First thing that came to mind was Grace Kelly and other Princesses.  These pieces are beyond amazingly beautiful.  So thoughtful of your parents and DH to work together on this stunning necklace.  Can I ask you if they are white pearls or silverish (hard to tell from my device, and bad eyesight too)?  And BIG Congrats again on your well deserved promotion — very happy for you .   Are you still on your holiday break?    And one last thing, we wouldn’t mind seeing you wearing these gorgeous pieces (if you feel like some kind of mod shots or partial mod shots),  Do you have an upcoming event to wear them to? Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Wow!!  First thing that came to mind was Grace Kelly and other Princesses.  These pieces are beyond amazingly beautiful.  So thoughtful of your parents and DH to work together on this stunning necklace.  Can I ask you if they are white pearls or silverish (hard to tell from my device, and bad eyesight too)?  And BIG Congrats again on your well deserved promotion — very happy for you .   Are you still on your holiday break?    And one last thing, we wouldn’t mind seeing you wearing these gorgeous pieces (if you feel like some kind of mod shots or partial mod shots),  Do you have an upcoming event to wear them to? Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn.


Still on holiday 

Going back to work next week 

Thank you so much 

They're pearls, surrounded by zircon (https://www.gia.edu/zircon). It's a semi-precious gemstone with a very high refractive index and it comes in lots of colours, like sapphires. Thank you for the compliments 

I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to wear this, but I'll try to take a mod shot for you when I do!


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> For my promotion, my parents commissioned a jeweller to make a necklace for me  I feel very spoiled. Mr Dawn colluded with them to model it on a pair of dressy earrings he gave me years ago.
> 
> Happy 2018 everyone. May this year bring you every happiness



SPECTACULAR!!! It’s just the right mix of feminine, vintage, & modern style. I love it! It would make any occasion feel special, & any dress look more beautiful. I hope you’ve been able to wear the earrings already. 

Many well-deserved congratulations to you on your promotion! [emoji898][emoji122]

I’m so glad to see that the stones are Zircon (December’s birthstone). They are an under appreciated semi precious stone. They refract light (sparkle) better than diamonds. The blue zircon is electric, the red is gorgeous, & the cognac is rich. Those are the only colors that I’ve seen in person besides the white/clear.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

frick&frack said:


> SPECTACULAR!!! It’s just the right mix of feminine, vintage, & modern style. I love it! It would make any occasion feel special, & any dress look more beautiful. I hope you’ve been able to wear the earrings already.
> 
> Many well-deserved congratulations to you on your promotion! [emoji898][emoji122]
> 
> I’m so glad to see that the stones are Zircon (December’s birthstone). They are an under appreciated semi precious stone. They refract light (sparkle) better than diamonds. The blue zircon is electric, the red is gorgeous, & the cognac is rich. Those are the only colors that I’ve seen in person besides the white/clear.


My lovely F&F, thank you 

I'm so glad you like them. I love these earrings so I'm very happy to have a matching necklace.

I haven't seen any of the other colours, only white. I understand cognac zircon is the rarest / most valuable but I only have white zircon. You're right it's very sparkly


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> For my promotion, my parents commissioned a jeweller to make a necklace for me  I feel very spoiled. Mr Dawn colluded with them to model it on a pair of dressy earrings he gave me years ago.
> 
> Happy 2018 everyone. May this year bring you every happiness


gorgeous!!!! hope to see mod shot one day...


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> For my promotion, my parents commissioned a jeweller to make a necklace for me  I feel very spoiled. Mr Dawn colluded with them to model it on a pair of dressy earrings he gave me years ago.
> 
> Happy 2018 everyone. May this year bring you every happiness



Beautiful  what thoughtful and generous parents


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous!!!! hope to see mod shot one day...





BigCherry said:


> Beautiful  what thoughtful and generous parents



Thank you both very much 

I wore this necklace to a dinner party tonight. I was slightly overdressed


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both very much
> 
> I wore this necklace to a dinner party tonight. I was slightly overdressed


who cares? you feel good, you feel like a Princess, rest is irrelevant! 
p.s. They were UNDERdressed!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both very much
> 
> I wore this necklace to a dinner party tonight. I was slightly overdressed


It looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> who cares? you feel good, you feel like a Princess, rest is irrelevant!
> p.s. They were UNDERdressed!



Hahahaha
Spoken like a true TPF-er, lovely Ksuromax!



Iamminda said:


> It looks gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you 

I'm so rubbish at keeping my bags thread on topic My bag showcase regularly becomes sidetracked by my posting about something else that has distracted me with its prettiness. Ah well


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> I wore this necklace to a dinner party tonight. I was slightly overdressed



Perfectly feminine! I love it. Wear it every day. [emoji7]


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both very much
> 
> I wore this necklace to a dinner party tonight. I was slightly overdressed


This necklace is amazing - absolutely stunning! Happy New Year Miss_Dawn!


----------



## BagLadyT

Iamminda said:


> Wow!!  First thing that came to mind was Grace Kelly and other Princesses.  These pieces are beyond amazingly beautiful.  So thoughtful of your parents and DH to work together on this stunning necklace.  Can I ask you if they are white pearls or silverish (hard to tell from my device, and bad eyesight too)?  And BIG Congrats again on your well deserved promotion — very happy for you .   Are you still on your holiday break?    And one last thing, we wouldn’t mind seeing you wearing these gorgeous pieces (if you feel like some kind of mod shots or partial mod shots),  Do you have an upcoming event to wear them to? Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn.



“Grace Kelly and other Princesses,” spot on! So elegant and beautiful!


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> For my promotion, my parents commissioned a jeweller to make a necklace for me  I feel very spoiled. Mr Dawn colluded with them to model it on a pair of dressy earrings he gave me years ago.
> 
> Happy 2018 everyone. May this year bring you every happiness



That's an amazing pair for you Queen Dawn the DH and parents are so happy and proud of you. You deserved to have these pair.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you very much ladies. 

These are all lovely compliments and happiest of new years to you as well!

I have the nicest TPF friends 

@roundandround, I'm of course delighted at my newly acquired sovereignty but be careful not to make Queen @Mimmy upset at us 



More bags said:


> This necklace is amazing - absolutely stunning! Happy New Year Miss_Dawn!





BagLadyT said:


> “Grace Kelly and other Princesses,” spot on! So elegant and beautiful!





roundandround said:


> That's an amazing pair for you Queen Dawn the DH and parents are so happy and proud of you. You deserved to have these pair.


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both very much
> 
> I wore this necklace to a dinner party tonight. I was slightly overdressed


Ahh, gorgeous, Miss_Dawn!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much ladies.
> 
> These are all lovely compliments and happiest of new years to you as well!
> 
> I have the nicest TPF friends
> 
> @roundandround, I'm of course delighted at my newly acquired sovereignty but be careful not to make Queen @Mimmy upset at us


I could never be upset with you being Queen, Miss_Dawn! Your necklace is fit for a queen. 

I am still looking just for jeweled flip flops! [emoji184]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I bought a Diorever wallet on chain (detachable crossbody chain) in taurillion black leather with SHW today 

Impulse purchase. It was 40% off () so it would have been criminal not to buy it, and I didn't buy anything else. So I was positively saintly 

It looks so classic. It fits so much too!!
My Rosalie coin purse, my phone, tissues, antibac, Clinique lippie, and Chanel compact. Not tight or deformed! I immediately packed it up and started carrying it instead of my Prada (so that Mr Dawn wouldn't have to carry my Prada Galleria around... I forgot to pack a smaller bag today )

Having a celebratory icecream now. I had one scoop and Mr Dawn had a sundae!! Bad Mr Dawn...

Lots of love to all my friends... You'll be seeing many more pictures of this beauty


----------



## Iamminda

What a beautiful WOC.  I love that gorgeous leather and hardware (really like black with silver hardware—an under appreciated combo).  This is so classic and chic looking.  And your celebratory ice cream looks heavenly — is that a brownie underneath (I want a bite or two).  Congrats on your new beauty and we look forward to more pictures.  Have a great weekend


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought a Diorever wallet on chain (detachable crossbody chain) in taurillion black leather with SHW today
> 
> Impulse purchase. It was 40% off () so it would have been criminal not to buy it, and I didn't buy anything else. So I was positively saintly
> 
> It looks so classic. It fits so much too!!
> My Rosalie coin purse, my phone, tissues, antibac, Clinique lippie, and Chanel compact. Not tight or deformed! I immediately packed it up and started carrying it instead of my Prada (so that Mr Dawn wouldn't have to carry my Prada Galleria around... I forgot to pack a smaller bag today )
> 
> Having a celebratory icecream now. I had one scoop and Mr Dawn had a sundae!! Bad Mr Dawn...
> 
> Lots of love to all my friends... You'll be seeing many more pictures of this beauty



 I just love Diorever, such a wonderful style but I’ve not seen the woc style  and Dior’s taurillon leather is exquisite. Really looking forward to more pictures 

But I am getting very concerned about your sweet tooth ...


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful WOC.  I love that gorgeous leather and hardware (really like black with silver hardware—an under appreciated combo).  This is so classic and chic looking.  And your celebratory ice cream looks heavenly — is that a brownie underneath (I want a bite or two).  Congrats on your new beauty and we look forward to more pictures.  Have a great weekend



I agree black with silver is such a winning combo


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought a Diorever wallet on chain (detachable crossbody chain) in taurillion black leather with SHW today
> 
> Impulse purchase. It was 40% off () so it would have been criminal not to buy it, and I didn't buy anything else. So I was positively saintly
> 
> It looks so classic. It fits so much too!!
> My Rosalie coin purse, my phone, tissues, antibac, Clinique lippie, and Chanel compact. Not tight or deformed! I immediately packed it up and started carrying it instead of my Prada (so that Mr Dawn wouldn't have to carry my Prada Galleria around... I forgot to pack a smaller bag today )
> 
> Having a celebratory icecream now. I had one scoop and Mr Dawn had a sundae!! Bad Mr Dawn...
> 
> Lots of love to all my friends... You'll be seeing many more pictures of this beauty



Gorgeous and yuuuuuum!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful WOC.  I love that gorgeous leather and hardware (really like black with silver hardware—an under appreciated combo).  This is so classic and chic looking.  And your celebratory ice cream looks heavenly — is that a brownie underneath (I want a bite or two).  Congrats on your new beauty and we look forward to more pictures.  Have a great weekend


Thank you @Iamminda 

The leather seems lovely. I don't think I have taurillon leather before and this seems both tough but oddly supple. It feels really nice to touch.

Yes, that's Mr Dawn's brownie sundae. bad Mr Dawn!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> I just love Diorever, such a wonderful style but I’ve not seen the woc style  and Dior’s taurillon leather is exquisite. Really looking forward to more pictures
> 
> But I am getting very concerned about your sweet tooth ...



Hahahaha BAD Mr Dawn, worrying my good friend @BigCherry 
I just had a small one scoop - I was good, honest, Cherry!!

I'll post a couple more pictures below.   I'm a bit obsessed so there may be a more pictures to follow as I use it more...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous and yuuuuuum!!


Thank you @BagLadyT!

I did it. I committed to a WOC. This one wasn't on my radar but when I tried to fit my things and carry it, it was so much nicer than the other options I was considering that I just went for it.  I hope I don't eventually find it too small like you do with your Chanel WOC but I thought the only way to know how mini I can go is by trying!!

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @BagLadyT!
> 
> I did it. I committed to a WOC. This one wasn't on my radar but when I tried to fit my things and carry it, it was so much nicer than the other options I was considering that I just went for it.  I hope I don't eventually find it too small like you do with your Chanel WOC but I thought the only way to know how mini I can go is by trying!!
> 
> Thank you for the compliments



After much thought I’ve decided to keep mine. It’s gorgeous and can fit my essentials so I’m in!


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on your new Dior WOC, great choice - it is lovely!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> After much thought I’ve decided to keep mine. It’s gorgeous and can fit my essentials so I’m in!



Glad to hear that @BagLadyT 



More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new Dior WOC, great choice - it is lovely!



Thank you so much sweetie @More bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

One more small jewellery acquisition.
Monica Vinader Riva Diamond cluster bracelet. Very delicate and feminine. Looks gorgeous with three-quarter sleeves, for a hint of sparkle


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful bracelet.  I bet it adds some wonderful sparkle to any outfit.  You have such a lovely jewelry collection.  Congrats and enjoy Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bracelet.  I bet it adds some wonderful sparkle to any outfit.  You have such a lovely jewelry collection.  Congrats and enjoy Miss Dawn


Thank you very much, my dear friend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My updated superbrand family collage. Two of my favourite wallets, to balance out the collages, and the rest are my gorgeous handbags  I love looking at these collages


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@tealocean 
Page 3, post # 38 is my pens (at my desk).

Sitting at my desk I have items around me from some of my favourite travels: New Zealand (world map), Marrakech (leather accessories), Mauritius (bookmarks), Oxford where I studied (lots of bits!), Copenhagen (pens), Paris (picture), Budapest (notebook) etc. I just love how it feels like a personal sanctuary. 

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## Iamminda

We love your collages too.  Please keep making them and posting them


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> We love your collages too.  Please keep making them and posting them


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> @tealocean
> Page 3, post # 38 is my pens (at my desk).
> 
> Sitting at my desk I have items around me from some of my favourite travels: New Zealand (world map), Marrakech (leather accessories), Mauritius (bookmarks), Oxford where I studied (lots of bits!), Copenhagen (pens), Paris (picture), Budapest (notebook) etc. I just love how it feels like a personal sanctuary.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments


I found it! Beautiful! I'm going back to the first post to enjoy all this goodness! I loved the pens pictures. I love all pens but especially fountain pens, and enjoy writing with Pelikan and Waterman the most. First (and always it was fountain pens, then leather Filofaxes, now handbags. My nicest pen is the Pelikan 200 range, nicest bag is a Coach, but I appreciate all the beauty, elegance, and grace in all those gorgeous views you share!  I really like how you display and organize it all. I only have my Filofaxes on display in a narrow bookshelf. I'd like to see all my bags, pens, and beautiful bottles of ink. Thank you for the inspiration!

I've been to the last 4 places on your list. I'd love to see New Zealand or Australia someday!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated super brand family collage


My top 3 favorites in the picture are the blue Prada, white YSL and your lovely new bright pink bag! (I like structured bags. I learned that the hard way because I also love buttery leather. ) Let's make it top 5!  The Chanel and Mulberry are gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

I scrolled through and enjoyed all the beauty! I have to say "Ruby" is my favorite! I love red bags, and I also love pink...so far I just have one deep/bright rose pink "Cerise" shade, and so I enjoyed seeing your pink collage! It is most adorable that your husband remembers which bags you like and surprises you with them! And that he watches how you move with a bag and lets you know how great it looks on you! That must be so much fun! Also congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> I found it! Beautiful! I'm going back to the first post to enjoy all this goodness! I loved the pens pictures. I love all pens but especially fountain pens, and enjoy writing with Pelikan and Waterman the most. First (and always it was fountain pens, then leather Filofaxes, now handbags. My nicest pen is the Pelikan 200 range, nicest bag is a Coach, but I appreciate all the beauty, elegance, and grace in all those gorgeous views you share!  I really like how you display and organize it all. I only have my Filofaxes on display in a narrow bookshelf. I'd like to see all my bags, pens, and beautiful bottles of ink. Thank you for the inspiration!
> 
> I've been to the last 4 places on your list. I'd love to see New Zealand or Australia someday!



Thank you so much for the message 

I'm very glad you enjoyed the pens. I love stationery. I buy pens at most places I visit, and almost always a leather notebook as well. I have a small display cabinet in my study where I have a lot of notebooks. 

I have a marbled green Pelikan 200 which I bought in Germany. I love it but I don't use it enough. Thank you for reminding me!

My favourite fountain pen is Waterman Expert II in oriental red. Mr Dawn bought it for me as a "GLBB" (good luck boo boo) present before some exams in Oxford. I ranked highest in those exams and became "scholar" for the rest of the time there  so it's a really great memory and it makes me feel strong, like my Ruby handbag 

I'd like to see your filofax collection. If you post on the stationery thread (in jewellery pages), please tag me! I'd also like to see your cerise handbag 

New Zealand is gorgeous. It was a fantastic vacation.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you so much for these lovely comments. 
I think my top 5 right now are my HG Chanel flap, my Chanel Ruby, my Prada Sapphire, my Givenchy Antigona and my YSL Cabbie. So my top 5 list tallies quite closely with yours except my Mulberry. I like my Mulberries but they don't make my cup run over in the same emotional way 

Thank you also for the congratulations on my promotion. It meant a huge amount to me, and I really appreciate how all my family and friends, and TPF friends have celebrated with me.

I'm still getting used to being a Director. I don't think I'm very good at it yet!  Xx



tealocean said:


> My top 3 favorites in the picture are the blue Prada, white YSL and your lovely new bright pink bag! (I like structured bags. I learned that the hard way because I also love buttery leather. ) Let's make it top 5!  The Chanel and Mulberry are gorgeous!





tealocean said:


> I scrolled through and enjoyed all the beauty! I have to say "Ruby" is my favorite! I love red bags, and I also love pink...so far I just have one deep/bright rose pink "Cerise" shade, and so I enjoyed seeing your pink collage! It is most adorable that your husband remembers which bags you like and surprises you with them! And that he watches how you move with a bag and lets you know how great it looks on you! That must be so much fun! Also congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much for the message
> 
> I'm very glad you enjoyed the pens. I love stationery. I buy pens at most places I visit, and almost always a leather notebook as well. I have a small display cabinet in my study where I have a lot of notebooks.
> 
> I have a marbled green Pelikan 200 which I bought in Germany. I love it but I don't use it enough. Thank you for reminding me!
> 
> My favourite fountain pen is Waterman Expert II in oriental red. Mr Dawn bought it for me as a "GLBB" (good luck boo boo) present before some exams in Oxford. I ranked highest in those exams and became "scholar" for the rest of the time there  so it's a really great memory and it makes me feel strong, like my Ruby handbag
> 
> I'd like to see your filofax collection. If you post on the stationery thread (in jewellery pages), please tag me! I'd also like to see your cerise handbag
> 
> New Zealand is gorgeous. It was a fantastic vacation.


Thank you for your kind words too! I'd love to see your notebooks! I'll find the stationery forum! I had no idea! I'll look up your Waterman. I have 2 but don't recall the name of them. One is a marbled one I got as a gift and the other is turquoise, small, and came in a lipstick-like container. I have 3 of the 200 series Pelikan, and love the way the write. The numbers might be 205 or 215. I have that same green marbled one you have, a red one and the limited edition Aquamarine. I'm only getting more if I really love the color as with the Aquamarine. I have so many Filofaxes I won't get more unless I love the color as well. My favorite styles are the Malden and Lockwood and Original. I'll have to take pictures and learn how to load them here! I realize if I had chosen fewer of them, I could have gotten a really nice bag, like a Chanel flap, but I do enjoy all of them and use them at some time or another. So I'm happy. I'll get a bag in that style eventually but I don't know which brand. I might have mixed up the name, but the bag I called Mulberry of yours is the one that is in the similar style to the Chanel. Your "Ruby" is so beautiful it's making it harder to decide if I want a bag that style in red or black! This is my Cerise Pink bag. I'm sorry it's just a stock photo.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Thank you for your kind words too! I'd love to see your notebooks! I'll find the stationery forum! I had no idea! I'll look up your Waterman. I have 2 but don't recall the name of them. One is a marbled one I got as a gift and the other is turquoise, small, and came in a lipstick-like container. I have 3 of the 200 series Pelikan, and love the way the write. The numbers might be 205 or 215. I have that same green marbled one you have, a red one and the limited edition Aquamarine. I'm only getting more if I really love the color as with the Aquamarine. I have so many Filofaxes I won't get more unless I love the color as well. My favorite styles are the Malden and Lockwood and Original. I'll have to take pictures and learn how to load them here! I realize if I had chosen fewer of them, I could have gotten a really nice bag, like a Chanel flap, but I do enjoy all of them and use them at some time or another. So I'm happy. I'll get a bag in that style eventually but I don't know which brand. I might have mixed up the name, but the bag I called Mulberry of yours is the one that is in the similar style to the Chanel. Your "Ruby" is so beautiful it's making it harder to decide if I want a bag that style in red or black! This is my Cerise Pink bag. I'm sorry it's just a stock photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949763


What a gorgeous pink bag. Love that shape  

I tagged you on the pens thread. I'd like to see your aquamarine Pelikan in particular.

The Mulberry like the Chanel flap is called the Lily. It comes in a lot of colours. I have the medium Lily. 
It's less structured than Chanel, but it's a really lovely durable leather (I have the "glossy goat" finish) and it's aging very well. Unlike the Chanel, it doesn't have corners to show wear which I think makes it age better. It's a great choice if you're thinking about it!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a gorgeous pink bag. Love that shape
> 
> I tagged you on the pens thread. I'd like to see your aquamarine Pelikan in particular.
> 
> The Mulberry like the Chanel flap is called the Lily. It comes in a lot of colours. I have the medium Lily.
> It's less structured than Chanel, but it's a really lovely durable leather (I have the "glossy goat" finish) and it's aging very well. Unlike the Chanel, it doesn't have corners to show wear which I think makes it age better. It's a great choice if you're thinking about it!


Thank you! I'm new here and haven't noticed I was tagged; so I'll go look around and figure this all out. The Aquamarine Pelikan is slightly translucent, and I love that color! I have the matching ink but prefer Pelikan's Turquoise (and all turquoise inks).  Please let me know if you know a good one with shading!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I went shopping 
Chanel coin purse in black caviar with GHW. Isn’t she pretty?


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I went shopping
> Chanel coin purse in black caviar with GHW. Isn’t she pretty?



I just love your cool photos, I’m glad you posted on this thread too so I can ask you questions about it  what can it fit inside and are all of these zip coin purses the same size or could mine be smaller? I put my cards in mine just the once but they sort of went sideways with the gussets so I took them out again and put it away .... yet everyone raves about this size wallet


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> I just love your cool photos, I’m glad you posted on this thread too so I can ask you questions about it  what can it fit inside and are all of these zip coin purses the same size or could mine be smaller? I put my cards in mine just the once but they sort of went sideways with the gussets so I took them out again and put it away .... yet everyone raves about this size wallet


Thank you  I’ll pack it up and take pics for you Cherry. Everything fits! Cards, coins, cash. I packed it up properly in the store before I bought it. It was full but very compact and comfortable


----------



## Miss_Dawn

There you go. Empty, then packed up, and a profile pic to show that the zip is not pulling at all.
I know what you do to your SLGs though, @BigCherry and I must tell you that you won’t fit a hammer inside it!!


----------



## BlueCherry

I am absolutely LMAO at your hammer, and a fine looking (clean) one it is too 

Thank you so much for taking the pics, it does fit heaps and coins too. I only carry a few cards and coins. Plus notes but I hate our new plastic ones because they fold horribly, I just use a £50 or 2 x £20 to fold up for emergencies. 

It looks like you’re gonna have to use this little beauty tomorrow now it’s all packed up ...


----------



## BlueCherry

Actually Dawn, I have a hammer at work I must show you, you will love it... pics tomorrow


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Actually Dawn, I have a hammer at work I must show you, you will love it... pics tomorrow


I’m in hysterics
I post all my lovely things and what excites you the most is my hammer. 
GAH! My friends. Honestly!!


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats on your gorgeous new coin purse!!!   (I would love to own something in CC caviar one day.). I have one too not in caviar though (think calf or lamb skin) — I love it although I love my LV ZCPs just a little better due to their slightly bigger size. 

BTW—even your hammer looks prettier than mine!!!   You have the cutest stuff.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m in hysterics
> I post all my lovely things and what excites you the most is my hammer.
> GAH! My friends. Honestly!!



Of course all your beautiful things are precious and covetable and divine but I’ve never seen a beautiful hammer on tPF before


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> Of course all your beautiful things are precious and covetable and divine but I’ve never seen a beautiful hammer on tPF before


Agree  — that is one smoking hot hammer!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Iamminda thank you!
I am sure there is lots of caviar cc in your future 
I don’t have a LV Zippy CP. I may need to remedy that 

@BigCherry @Iamminda you are absolutely hilarious. Mr Dawn is threatening to buy me a pink hammer (with rose gold metal?!) since my TPF friends are so happy about it 
I read your comments to him and he nodded along saying “yes, it's pretty clean, I clean it every time I use it" 

Hahahaha

Okay, I've gone off topic before on my bag showcase but this takes the biscuit.

Cherry, if you must post pictures of hammers, think about the aesthetics please! A colourful collage with silk scarves draped artistically might (just might) pass muster 

@Kendie26 you'll enjoy this. Come help me keep our girl Cherry TPF-aesthetic-appropriate!!



Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous new coin purse!!!   (I would love to own something in CC caviar one day.). I have one too not in caviar though (think calf or lamb skin) — I love it although I love my LV ZCPs just a little better due to their slightly bigger size.
> 
> BTW—even your hammer looks prettier than mine!!!   You have the cutest stuff.





BigCherry said:


> Of course all your beautiful things are precious and covetable and divine but I’ve never seen a beautiful hammer on tPF before





Iamminda said:


> Agree  — that is one smoking hot hammer!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

BigCherry said:


> Actually Dawn, I have a hammer at work I must show you, you will love it... pics tomorrow



Here you go, the perfect handbag hammer...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Here you go, the perfect handbag hammer...
> 
> View attachment 3958540


Cherry you legend 
I'm disappointed you didn't embellish with scarves and artistic endeavour 
It's actually adorable though 
Definitely a post for the what's in my handbag thread!


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> Here you go, the perfect handbag hammer...
> 
> View attachment 3958540



This is such a cute hammer (and such a lovely bag to carry the hammer in ).   I am beginning to feel like I must upgrade my hammer — need to start looking for my HG Hammer.  I wonder if there’s a thread on hammers on TPF somewhere.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry you legend
> I'm disappointed you didn't embellish with scarves and artistic endeavour
> It's actually adorable though
> Definitely a post for the what's in my handbag thread!



Alas Dawn I was at the office and there is a distinct shortage of suitable embellishments, although despite the late hour my colleague was happy to excitedly suggest the scale rule  I’m not sure I’d be brave enough to post it on that thread, I’m already considered a bit of a tPF maverick 



Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute hammer (and such a lovely bag to carry the hammer in ).   I am beginning to feel like I must upgrade my hammer — need to start looking for my HG Hammer.  I wonder if there’s a thread on hammers on TPF somewhere.



Thank you lamminda  and  at a HG hammer, that’s fabulous. Do start looking, they are universally necessary items. I think Dawns beautiful collage pic c/w hammer is perfect to start off the hammer thread


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Lead on, my friends!
I will tell Mr Dawn to buy me pretty tools and post on whatever thread you start for "What tools am I randomly carrying in my handbag" 



Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute hammer (and such a lovely bag to carry the hammer in ).   I am beginning to feel like I must upgrade my hammer — need to start looking for my HG Hammer.  I wonder if there’s a thread on hammers on TPF somewhere.





BigCherry said:


> Alas Dawn I was at the office and there is a distinct shortage of suitable embellishments, although despite the late hour my colleague was happy to excitedly suggest the scale rule  I’m not sure I’d be brave enough to post it on that thread, I’m already considered a bit of a tPF maverick
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lamminda  and  at a HG hammer, that’s fabulous. Do start looking, they are universally necessary items. I think Dawns beautiful collage pic c/w hammer is perfect to start off the hammer thread


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy valentine’s weekend everyone


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy valentine’s weekend everyone


Oh my, what a lovely Valentine’s Day haul you got there. That Mr Dawn is just the best — most thoughtful and romantic husband.  Did he pick out everything himself or did you buy some together?  Is there a pink hammer in one of the boxes?   I hope you have a wonderful weekend celebration.  Such a lucky girl you are


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, what a lovely Valentine’s Day haul you got there. That Mr Dawn is just the best — most thoughtful and romantic husband.  Did he pick out everything himself or did you buy some together?  Is there a pink hammer in one of the boxes?   I hope you have a wonderful weekend celebration.  Such a lucky girl you are


Thank you sweetie @Iamminda
All Mr Dawn’s doings. He always picks things for Valentine’s himself.  Unfortunately no pink hammer 
Have a lovely weekend


----------



## ksuromax

Fabulous haul!!  
Happy Valentine's!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous haul!!
> Happy Valentine's!


You too @ksuromax 
Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mr Dawn gave me one Valentine’s present on the day itself as well as my Valentine’s box at the spa on the preceding weekend. He always takes Valentines very seriously  

He said he would have given it to me earlier but it didn’t arrive in time. Apparently there’s a shortage and it took a while for this SLG to be ordered in. A LV cosmetic pouch to add to the DE SLG collection he gave me for my promotion  He picked  this himself as well. Well done Mr Dawn 

I don’t think it will fit much of my makeup though


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Also for @Kendie26, I’ve taken a picture of the Chanel pump heels that live in my office. I brought them home especially to photograph them  that's how much I love my TPF friends 

This was my first Chanel fashion item (besides glasses, makeup, fragrance etc.) and it was a complete surprise for a wedding anniversary from Mr Dawn some years ago. They’re very well-loved and worn very frequently for the past 6 months while I've been trying to keep up my confidence around work with a spot of power dressing


----------



## Iamminda

Well done indeed Mr Dawn. Congrats on this lovely piece Miss Dawn — I love this.  Yes, there is indeed a crazy shortage of canvas bags and SLGs (you would think LV is giving them away, lol).    

I also love those pumps (again good job Mr Dawn — you are the best) — so classy and elegant.  Thanks for bringing them home to share with us (they are almost too pretty to wear only at work to be seen by limited number of people).


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Also for @Kendie26, I’ve taken a picture of the Chanel pump heels that live in my office. I brought them home especially to photograph them  that's how much I love my TPF friends
> 
> This was my first Chanel fashion item (besides glasses, makeup, fragrance etc.) and it was a complete surprise for a wedding anniversary from Mr Dawn some years ago. They’re very well-loved and worn very frequently for the past 6 months while I've been trying to keep up my confidence around work with a spot of power dressing


LOVE!!On my screen they look to be navy/black combo -yes? If so, I totally LOVE Navy & black togetherNo doubt you have an extra “spring in your step” along w/ perfect hair when you’re wearing these babies!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Well done indeed Mr Dawn. Congrats on this lovely piece Miss Dawn — I love this.  Yes, there is indeed a crazy shortage of canvas bags and SLGs (you would think LV is giving them away, lol).
> 
> I also love those pumps (again good job Mr Dawn — you are the best) — so classy and elegant.  Thanks for bringing them home to share with us (they are almost too pretty to wear only at work to be seen by limited number of people).



Thank you sweetie Iamminda 
I have had these shoes for 5 years, and I've been worried about wearing them out, but I've become less precious about using them, and I do really love them. Thanks also for the compliments on my cosmetic pouch. I can't wait to organise one of my tote bags with all my DE accessories inside one of these days. Maybe my Pinky Pie 



Kendie26 said:


> LOVE!!On my screen they look to be navy/black combo -yes? If so, I totally LOVE Navy & black togetherNo doubt you have an extra “spring in your step” along w/ perfect hair when you’re wearing these babies!



Yes, navy and black.
The blue looks less dark in real life. Indeed, I love wearing them. I feel all "power dressed" so it gives me confidence 

Lots of love to you both 
And @BigCherry who is lurking and liking


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It's been a long week and I'm absolutely exhausted. I need to do some more work this weekend but we took a break today. Mr Dawn says I'm working too hard so as a fun little treat he bought me "procrastination pens" with funny slogans:
- But First...A Nap
- Deadline, shmeadline
- Later, I promise
- Tomorrow is practically today...

I'm very strait laced, I wear high heels, I am driven and efficient, I carry montblanc pens and leather agendas in the office... It seems hilarious that I'd carry a pen into a serious client meeting with a slogan "deadline shmeadline". I love the idea 

Also a golden Leuchtturm 1917 notebook. I thought it would fit into my  A5 agenda at work (much more me )

Sorry my friends, I'm off topic as usual but I know some of my stationery friends (@vanilla_addict @tealocean @More bags @BigCherry) will enjoy and the rest of you will indulge me


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's been a long week and I'm absolutely exhausted. I need to do some more work this weekend but we took a break today. Mr Dawn says I'm working too hard so as a fun little treat he bought me "procrastination pens" with funny slogans:
> - But First...A Nap
> - Deadline, shmeadline
> - Later, I promise
> - Tomorrow is practically today...
> 
> I'm very strait laced, I wear high heels, I am driven and efficient, I carry montblanc pens and leather agendas in the office... It seems hilarious that I'd carry a pen into a serious client meeting with a slogan "deadline shmeadline". I love the idea
> 
> Also a golden Leuchtturm 1917 notebook. I thought it would fit into my  A5 agenda at work (much more me )
> 
> Sorry my friends, I'm off topic as usual but I know some of my stationery friends (@vanilla_addict @tealocean @More bags @BigCherry) will enjoy and the rest of you will indulge me


Thank you for tagging me! What a beautiful sight! I love candles too. That is so funny of your husband! I hope it gives coworkers a laugh too!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you sweetie Iamminda
> I have had these shoes for 5 years, and I've been worried about wearing them out, but I've become less precious about using them, and I do really love them. Thanks also for the compliments on my cosmetic pouch. I can't wait to organise one of my tote bags with all my DE accessories inside one of these days. Maybe my Pinky Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, navy and black.
> The blue looks less dark in real life. Indeed, I love wearing them. I feel all "power dressed" so it gives me confidence
> 
> Lots of love to you both
> And @BigCherry who is lurking and liking



Lurking  will reply from computer when I get back to England


----------



## Iamminda

Love your new pens Miss Dawn — those are just perfect for adding a little fun/humor to the work day, don’t you think?  Pretty colors too.  I swear, that Mr Dawn is the biggest sweetheart (always so thoughtful, all his sweet and romantic gestures over the years make him a gem of a husband!!!).   Beautiful notebook too.  I hope you can take short breaks here and there during this working weekend.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Miss_Dawn said:


> - Later, I promise


Yup I would totally rock that one!!!
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's been a long week and I'm absolutely exhausted. I need to do some more work this weekend but we took a break today. Mr Dawn says I'm working too hard so as a fun little treat he bought me "procrastination pens" with funny slogans:
> - But First...A Nap
> - Deadline, shmeadline
> - Later, I promise
> - Tomorrow is practically today...
> 
> I'm very strait laced, I wear high heels, I am driven and efficient, I carry montblanc pens and leather agendas in the office... It seems hilarious that I'd carry a pen into a serious client meeting with a slogan "deadline shmeadline". I love the idea
> 
> Also a golden Leuchtturm 1917 notebook. I thought it would fit into my  A5 agenda at work (much more me )
> 
> Sorry my friends, I'm off topic as usual but I know some of my stationery friends (@vanilla_addict @tealocean @More bags @BigCherry) will enjoy and the rest of you will indulge me


Hahaha OMG these pens are SOOOOO AWESOME!! Mr. Dawn rules....please tell him (again-?) that he has a huge fan club here on tPF!! Too funny on your comment to @BigCherry (lurking & liking...hey, aren’t we all “guilty” of that at times?!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Thank you for tagging me! What a beautiful sight! I love candles too. That is so funny of your husband! I hope it gives coworkers a laugh too!



I love this candle! I just started burning it. It's a Paddywax Library collection Jane Austen candle. It's soothing, with white floral notes (gardenia, jasmine etc.).

Because Mr Dawn and I went on a little perfume making course in Grasse, before we blended our first batch of my perfumes, I'm very attuned to what scents I like and I love this one. It was an impulse buy 

Yesterday I repurchased Diptyque Roses. I've been through a few of those. I have a number of new Diptyques waiting that Mr Dawn picked for me: Rose Delight (limited edition), Vanille and Magdalen cake (limited edition). I also have new ones I bought myself- Mimosa, Baies and Violette. So many candles, so little time!!



BigCherry said:


> Lurking  will reply from computer when I get back to England



Are you back sweetie?
Lots of love 



Iamminda said:


> Love your new pens Miss Dawn — those are just perfect for adding a little fun/humor to the work day, don’t you think?  Pretty colors too.  I swear, that Mr Dawn is the biggest sweetheart (always so thoughtful, all his sweet and romantic gestures over the years make him a gem of a husband!!!).   Beautiful notebook too.  I hope you can take short breaks here and there during this working weekend.



My kindest Iamminda, thank you for sharing all my little pleasures so whole heartedly.

I must admit I haven't carried those pens to work!! They are just too incongruent with my self-image. I feel that a new Director, with a big team to manage shouldn't carry around pens saying "deadline, shmeadline"!!!



vanilla_addict said:


> Yup I would totally rock that one!!!
> Thank you for sharing



 



Kendie26 said:


> Hahaha OMG these pens are SOOOOO AWESOME!! Mr. Dawn rules....please tell him (again-?) that he has a huge fan club here on tPF!! Too funny on your comment to @BigCherry (lurking & liking...hey, aren’t we all “guilty” of that at times?!)



Yep, I'm always lurking and liking 
Mr Dawn sends his thanks and regards to his "fan club" dearest Kendie


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this candle! I just started burning it. It's a Paddywax Library collection Jane Austen candle. It's soothing, with white floral notes (gardenia, jasmine etc.).
> 
> Because Mr Dawn and I went on a little perfume making course in Grasse, before we blended our first batch of my perfumes, I'm very attuned to what scents I like and I love this one. It was an impulse buy
> 
> Yesterday I repurchased Diptyque Roses. I've been through a few of those. I have a number of new Diptyques waiting that Mr Dawn picked for me: Rose Delight (limited edition), Vanille and Magdalen cake (limited edition). I also have new ones I bought myself- Mimosa, Baies and Violette. So many candles, so little time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you back sweetie?
> Lots of love
> 
> 
> 
> My kindest Iamminda, thank you for sharing all my little pleasures so whole heartedly.
> 
> I must admit I haven't carried those pens to work!! They are just too incongruent with my self-image. I feel that a new Director, with a big team to manage shouldn't carry around pens saying "deadline, shmeadline"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm always lurking and liking
> Mr Dawn sends his thanks and regards to his "fan club" dearest Kendie


Those candles sound delicious! Especially the jasmine and vanilla notes! I've thought if I made my own perfume, it would include those two. Having your own perfume sounds like such a perfect treat!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Also for @Kendie26, I’ve taken a picture of the Chanel pump heels that live in my office. I brought them home especially to photograph them  that's how much I love my TPF friends
> 
> This was my first Chanel fashion item (besides glasses, makeup, fragrance etc.) and it was a complete surprise for a wedding anniversary from Mr Dawn some years ago. They’re very well-loved and worn very frequently for the past 6 months while I've been trying to keep up my confidence around work with a spot of power dressing



I love your shoes and you can tell you don’t have a habit of kicking things  the toes look immaculate.  I bought my mum a matching coin purse to your shoes a couple of years ago and I was absolutely devastated when I had to return it because the logo was askew and they didn’t have another one to exchange; I loved the blue and black together, so stylish 



Miss_Dawn said:


> It's been a long week and I'm absolutely exhausted. I need to do some more work this weekend but we took a break today. Mr Dawn says I'm working too hard so as a fun little treat he bought me "procrastination pens" with funny slogans:
> - But First...A Nap
> - Deadline, shmeadline
> - Later, I promise
> - Tomorrow is practically today...
> 
> I'm very strait laced, I wear high heels, I am driven and efficient, I carry montblanc pens and leather agendas in the office... It seems hilarious that I'd carry a pen into a serious client meeting with a slogan "deadline shmeadline". I love the idea
> 
> Also a golden Leuchtturm 1917 notebook. I thought it would fit into my  A5 agenda at work (much more me )
> 
> Sorry my friends, I'm off topic as usual but I know some of my stationery friends (@vanilla_addict @tealocean @More bags @BigCherry) will enjoy and the rest of you will indulge me



Your hubby is funny with those pencils  I would love you to come to my office and let the builders corrupt you ... 



Kendie26 said:


> Hahaha OMG these pens are SOOOOO AWESOME!! Mr. Dawn rules....please tell him (again-?) that he has a huge fan club here on tPF!! Too funny on your comment to @BigCherry (lurking & liking...hey, aren’t we all “guilty” of that at times?!)



I am officially a stalker  



Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this candle! I just started burning it. It's a Paddywax Library collection Jane Austen candle. It's soothing, with white floral notes (gardenia, jasmine etc.).
> 
> Because Mr Dawn and I went on a little perfume making course in Grasse, before we blended our first batch of my perfumes, I'm very attuned to what scents I like and I love this one. It was an impulse buy
> 
> Yesterday I repurchased Diptyque Roses. I've been through a few of those. I have a number of new Diptyques waiting that Mr Dawn picked for me: Rose Delight (limited edition), Vanille and Magdalen cake (limited edition). I also have new ones I bought myself- Mimosa, Baies and Violette. So many candles, so little time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you back sweetie?
> Lots of love
> 
> I’m back my lovely
> 
> Can’t comment on candles and fragrance sadly but it all sounds yummy ....
> 
> 
> 
> My kindest Iamminda, thank you for sharing all my little pleasures so whole heartedly.
> 
> I must admit I haven't carried those pens to work!! They are just too incongruent with my self-image. I feel that a new Director, with a big team to manage shouldn't carry around pens saying "deadline, shmeadline"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm always lurking and liking
> Mr Dawn sends his thanks and regards to his "fan club" dearest Kendie


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn gave me one Valentine’s present on the day itself as well as my Valentine’s box at the spa on the preceding weekend. He always takes Valentines very seriously
> 
> He said he would have given it to me earlier but it didn’t arrive in time. Apparently there’s a shortage and it took a while for this SLG to be ordered in. A LV cosmetic pouch to add to the DE SLG collection he gave me for my promotion  He picked  this himself as well. Well done Mr Dawn
> 
> I don’t think it will fit much of my makeup though



I want a Mr Dawn to, not buy, but choose my perfect slg’s - tell him he’s a star! How perfectly sweet and intuitive to purchase such a thoughtful gift. All good things are worth waiting for 

I am sure it will fit the essentials and a sneaky naughty pencil ...  look forward to seeing a pic of your beautiful new accessories in one of your equally beautiful bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Those candles sound delicious! Especially the jasmine and vanilla notes! I've thought if I made my own perfume, it would include those two. Having your own perfume sounds like such a perfect treat!



@tealocean there are lots of places where you can do mini fragrance courses and blend your own perfumes. You can even blend perfumes online but it's a bit hard to imagine how the base, heart and top notes will combine so you might end up with something unexpected 

I've blended my own Ceylon teas and my French perfumes... Next up my own lipstick I think!  



BigCherry said:


> I love your shoes and you can tell you don’t have a habit of kicking things  the toes look immaculate.  I bought my mum a matching coin purse to your shoes a couple of years ago and I was absolutely devastated when I had to return it because the logo was askew and they didn’t have another one to exchange; I loved the blue and black together, so stylish
> 
> Your hubby is funny with those pencils  I would love you to come to my office and let the builders corrupt you ...
> 
> I am officially a stalker



You are my favourite stalker   how was your trip? And isn't the snow just awful?! The builders would definitely try to corrupt me with their procrastination, but I'm not easily corrupted 

Yes, of course I don't go around kicking things, dearest Cherry. How did you get such a destructive idea of me?  

I'm very sorry to hear about your coin purse and its askew logo. I too love navy and black combinations very much 



BigCherry said:


> I want a Mr Dawn to, not buy, but choose my perfect slg’s - tell him he’s a star! How perfectly sweet and intuitive to purchase such a thoughtful gift. All good things are worth waiting for
> 
> I am sure it will fit the essentials and a sneaky naughty pencil ...  look forward to seeing a pic of your beautiful new accessories in one of your equally beautiful bags



I will convey your compliments to Mr Dawn. Thank you for sharing my enjoyment


----------



## Miss_Dawn

To bring my thread back to bags, I've made a series of collages. One SLG collage and a series of (mostly) superbrand bags by colour theme. I've added one "theme" picture to each collage as well.

In order:
- some of my SLG family 

- snow white family with a dahlia from my father's garden 

- neutrals family with peach roses from my rock & rose garden

- pinks/red family with an oriental lily from my garden 

- blues family with some of my favourite beach pictures that I have taken around the world (Venice Beach LA, a private pink beach in Bermuda, Antibes in the Riviera and one from Coromandel in New Zealand)

- blacks family with a souvenir from a Chanel perfume exhibition this summer

This was fun, and I'm sure I'll come back to gaze at my beloved collection when I'm having tough days! I hope you enjoy


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Weekend Miss Dawn.  Hope you are not working (too much) this weekend.  Beautiful collages — major eye candy.  Love them all, my favorite is the Snow White family — something really special about this arrangement and the dahlia in the middle.  I wish I have your talent and your amazing bag collection but at least I can enjoy your thread.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> @tealocean there are lots of places where you can do mini fragrance courses and blend your own perfumes. You can even blend perfumes online but it's a bit hard to imagine how the base, heart and top notes will combine so you might end up with something unexpected
> 
> I've blended my own Ceylon teas and my French perfumes... Next up my own lipstick I think!
> 
> 
> 
> You are my favourite stalker   how was your trip? And isn't the snow just awful?! The builders would definitely try to corrupt me with their procrastination, but I'm not easily corrupted
> 
> Yes, of course I don't go around kicking things, dearest Cherry. How did you get such a destructive idea of me?
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about your coin purse and its askew logo. I too love navy and black combinations very much
> 
> 
> 
> I will convey your compliments to Mr Dawn. Thank you for sharing my enjoyment


That sounds like fun! I would definitely do it (perfume) in person since it's often surprising what makes up a scent that I find delicious! Making your own lipstick is a great idea! If I don't wear any other make up, lipstick is it.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> To bring my thread back to bags, I've made a series of collages. One SLG collage and a series of (mostly) superbrand bags by colour theme. I've added one "theme" picture to each collage as well.
> 
> In order:
> - some of my SLG family
> 
> - snow white family with a dahlia from my father's garden
> 
> - neutrals family with peach roses from my rock & rose garden
> 
> - pinks/red family with an oriental lily from my garden
> 
> - blues family with some of my favourite beach pictures that I have taken around the world (Venice Beach LA, a private pink beach in Bermuda, Antibes in the Riviera and one from Coromandel in New Zealand)
> 
> - blacks family with a souvenir from a Chanel perfume exhibition this summer
> 
> This was fun, and I'm sure I'll come back to gaze at my beloved collection when I'm having tough days! I hope you enjoy


So beautiful! I like how you sorted by color. I found myself stopping and staring at your bright pink bag again!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Lake Effect @tealocean @Iamminda 

After finally bringing my bag showcase back to bags (ooops!) I'm going off topic again. Hand creams and scents. Funnily enough, I don't tend to carry a scented hand cream with me, Teal. My hands don't tend to get very dry, although I keep lotions at my desk and in the car etc.

LOL at Lake Effect sitting in the office sniffing peppermint hand cream to calm down  Sounds like a lovely scent! I can't get B&BW easily in the UK, although I do tend to order/bulk buy their little antibac bottles!

My preferred scent for calming down is white floral, geranium/lavender/rose combinations, and peach. Right now, I'm sitting in bed reading some important reports at 10 pm (boo!) and burning a new peachy smell candle (it's actually mango + guava + passion fruit + apricot) which says "Born to Shine" on a white and gold jar. It's the little joys


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Lake Effect @tealocean @Iamminda
> 
> After finally bringing my bag showcase back to bags (ooops!) I'm going off topic again. Hand creams and scents. Funnily enough, I don't tend to carry a scented hand cream with me, Teal. My hands don't tend to get very dry, although I keep lotions at my desk and in the car etc.
> 
> LOL at Lake Effect sitting in the office sniffing peppermint hand cream to calm down  Sounds like a lovely scent! I can't get B&BW easily in the UK, although I do tend to order/bulk buy their little antibac bottles!
> 
> My preferred scent for calming down is white floral, geranium/lavender/rose combinations, and peach. Right now, I'm sitting in bed reading some important reports at 10 pm (boo!) and burning a new peachy smell candle (it's actually mango + guava + passion fruit + apricot) which says "Born to Shine" on a white and gold jar. It's the little joys



My sister would positively love you Miss Dawn, she has the most exotic collection of perfumes, she gets them all free from Clients at work, all prestige brands and never needs to buy any herself, her car is full of them and she will literally wear anything, the stronger the scent the better. All of her shower gels are like your peachy candle and all such vivacious colours.  Then she comes to my house where my soaps, shower gels, lotions are all dermatologic and unscented, my perfume is one barely there scent I've been using for years and the bottle lasts over a year. Then if she asks for a bit of my perfume I say get lost because she uses a quarter of a bottle in one go and my aren't free 

PS. I like off topic, it's interesting


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Dawn, we so enjoy all your posts — bag related and otherwise.  You (and really everything about you) are so adorable and loveable .  

You are lucky in that your hands don’t get dry often.  My hands are always so dry (occasionally they get to the almost sandpaper level of dryness ).  I just use regular lotion (really need to step up my lotion game and indulge in some special scented ones.  Years ago, DH surprised me with a box of Japanese Cherry Blossam lotion/gel products from Bath and Body Works — I was very touched by this gift but I think I barely used it, yes lame-o me).  

Anyways getting back to your collection, you must always smell so good with all your special perfume/lotion.  If we ever hang out in person, I would be semi-sniffing you half the time (in a subtle non weird way of course).  I hope you are done with work and in bed by now.


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Miss Dawn, we so enjoy all your posts — bag related and otherwise.  You (and really everything about you) are so adorable and loveable .
> 
> You are lucky in that your hands don’t get dry often.  My hands are always so dry (occasionally they get to the almost sandpaper level of dryness ).  I just use regular lotion (really need to step up my lotion game and indulge in some special scented ones.  Years ago, DH surprised me with a box of Japanese Cherry Blossam lotion/gel products from Bath and Body Works — I was very touched by this gift but I think I barely used it, yes lame-o me).
> 
> Anyways getting back to your collection, you must always smell so good with all your special perfume/lotion.  If we ever hang out in person, I would be semi-sniffing you half the time (in a subtle non weird way of course).  I hope you are done with work and in bed by now.



Lol at semi-sniffing ..


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> My sister would positively love you Miss Dawn, she has the most exotic collection of perfumes, she gets them all free from Clients at work, all prestige brands and never needs to buy any herself, her car is full of them and she will literally wear anything, the stronger the scent the better. All of her shower gels are like your peachy candle and all such vivacious colours.  Then she comes to my house where my soaps, shower gels, lotions are all dermatologic and unscented, my perfume is one barely there scent I've been using for years and the bottle lasts over a year. Then if she asks for a bit of my perfume I say get lost because she uses a quarter of a bottle in one go and my aren't free
> 
> PS. I like off topic, it's interesting



I like your sister!
How sad that I don’t get my scents for free!! However perfume is so inexpensive compared to bags that I’m afraid I don’t really think twice about buying any perfume I want. 
And like your sister I am profligate in spritzing myself (also throughout the day)

Off topic is great but slightly annoying if anyone actually wanted to see my bag showcase  ah well, I bring it back to topic from time to time! 



Iamminda said:


> Miss Dawn, we so enjoy all your posts — bag related and otherwise.  You (and really everything about you) are so adorable and loveable .
> 
> You are lucky in that your hands don’t get dry often.  My hands are always so dry (occasionally they get to the almost sandpaper level of dryness ).  I just use regular lotion (really need to step up my lotion game and indulge in some special scented ones.  Years ago, DH surprised me with a box of Japanese Cherry Blossam lotion/gel products from Bath and Body Works — I was very touched by this gift but I think I barely used it, yes lame-o me).
> 
> Anyways getting back to your collection, you must always smell so good with all your special perfume/lotion.  If we ever hang out in person, I would be semi-sniffing you half the time (in a subtle non weird way of course).  I hope you are done with work and in bed by now.



You are too sweet to me 
That’s very sweet of Mr Iamminda. I love cherry blossom scents in lotion.

I don’t know how I accumulate so much hand cream. I barely ever buy it and yet like all other beauty items I seem to have piles of hand creams. I found a drawer of unopened lotions and potions this morning when you mentioned it, so here is a picture. 

Hahahaha about the subtle non-weird sniffing 
Lots of love xx



BigCherry said:


> Lol at semi-sniffing ..


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Sparkletastic here you go 
My bag showcase thread which is sometimes on topic but also includes discussions about stationery, perfume, and hammers


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Sparkletastic here you go
> My bag showcase thread which is sometimes on topic but also includes discussions about stationery, perfume, and hammers


Yay!  So this is where the party’s at!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Lake Effect @tealocean @Iamminda
> 
> After finally bringing my bag showcase back to bags (ooops!) I'm going off topic again. Hand creams and scents. Funnily enough, I don't tend to carry a scented hand cream with me, Teal. My hands don't tend to get very dry, although I keep lotions at my desk and in the car etc.
> 
> LOL at Lake Effect sitting in the office sniffing peppermint hand cream to calm down  Sounds like a lovely scent! I can't get B&BW easily in the UK, although I do tend to order/bulk buy their little antibac bottles!
> 
> My preferred scent for calming down is white floral, geranium/lavender/rose combinations, and peach. Right now, I'm sitting in bed reading some important reports at 10 pm (boo!) and burning a new peachy smell candle (it's actually mango + guava + passion fruit + apricot) which says "Born to Shine" on a white and gold jar. It's the little joys


I rarely actually use the hand cream while out, and you've made me realize I can save some space with perfume only!   Your candle sounds delicious! Peach is one of my favorite candle scents. Fruit, Vanilla, Cinnamon, Coconut... I was telling someone the candles I like, and then added, "If it smells like something sweet to eat, I like it!"  I also like fresh scents like balsam and anything sweet and warm.


----------



## tealocean

BigCherry said:


> My sister would positively love you Miss Dawn, she has the most exotic collection of perfumes, she gets them all free from Clients at work, all prestige brands and never needs to buy any herself, her car is full of them and she will literally wear anything, the stronger the scent the better. All of her shower gels are like your peachy candle and all such vivacious colours.  Then she comes to my house where my soaps, shower gels, lotions are all dermatologic and unscented, my perfume is one barely there scent I've been using for years and the bottle lasts over a year. Then if she asks for a bit of my perfume I say get lost because she uses a quarter of a bottle in one go and my aren't free
> 
> PS. I like off topic, it's interesting


My dad keeps telling me all these scents are making the air in the house toxic.  Sigh. I have actually gone through phases where I tried to tone it down, but yum! I love the good scents!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I like your sister!
> How sad that I don’t get my scents for free!! However perfume is so inexpensive compared to bags that I’m afraid I don’t really think twice about buying any perfume I want.
> And like your sister I am profligate in spritzing myself (also throughout the day)
> 
> Off topic is great but slightly annoying if anyone actually wanted to see my bag showcase  ah well, I bring it back to topic from time to time!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too sweet to me
> That’s very sweet of Mr Iamminda. I love cherry blossom scents in lotion.
> 
> I don’t know how I accumulate so much hand cream. I barely ever buy it and yet like all other beauty items I seem to have piles of hand creams. I found a drawer of unopened lotions and potions this morning when you mentioned it, so here is a picture.
> 
> Hahahaha about the subtle non-weird sniffing
> Lots of love xx


A drawer of yumminess!


----------



## Lake Effect

Miss_Dawn said:


> To bring my thread back to bags, I've made a series of collages. One SLG collage and a series of (mostly) superbrand bags by colour theme. I've added one "theme" picture to each collage as well.
> 
> In order:
> - some of my SLG family
> 
> - snow white family with a dahlia from my father's garden
> 
> - neutrals family with peach roses from my rock & rose garden
> 
> - pinks/red family with an oriental lily from my garden
> 
> - blues family with some of my favourite beach pictures that I have taken around the world (Venice Beach LA, a private pink beach in Bermuda, Antibes in the Riviera and one from Coromandel in New Zealand)
> 
> - blacks family with a souvenir from a Chanel perfume exhibition this summer
> 
> This was fun, and I'm sure I'll come back to gaze at my beloved collection when I'm having tough days! I hope you enjoy


hey Hey hey!  Hi everyone! Hi Miss Dawn! Found you lol. What a stunning collection. A quick hello, I'll be back over soon as I can.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy Saturday sweeties 

What handbag shall I carry today?! 

I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and I don't think I have any handbag to wear!! I have a lovely new dress though that Mr Dawn bought me for a recent anniversary. It's pale blue and pink chiffon and makes me feel like a princess  (I have the mental age of a 5-year old clearly)


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Saturday sweeties
> 
> What handbag shall I carry today?!
> 
> I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and I don't think I have any handbag to wear!! I have a lovely new dress though that Mr Dawn bought me for a recent anniversary. It's pale blue and pink chiffon and makes me feel like a princess  (I have the mental age of a 5-year old clearly)





First eat that yummy iced doughnut then have another. Then you have all day to get to London and buy a new hand held clutch or mini shoulder bag in a colour that suits your pretty dress. That’s what I would do ...  

Sadly I have to go to Sainsbury’s as I’m once again Old Mother Hubbard (as my poor Mum calls me) but I’d much rather be bag shopping 

The diorama WOC in pink springs to mind


----------



## BlueCherry

Or YSL have some pretty mini bags/clutches in pretty pinks ...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@BigCherry 
Sweetie, get thee behind me old mother Hubbard 
Oh the temptation!!

Must resist... Repeat after me
I have lots of bags... I have lots of bags...


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> @BigCherry
> Sweetie, get thee behind me old mother Hubbard
> Oh the temptation!!
> 
> Must resist... Repeat after me
> I have lots of bags... I have lots of bags...



 temptation is the spice of life, to resist is to restrain life’s longings and hearts desires..

Ok let’s help you narrow it down then. Unless you really want to go to London  the trains have no issues today for a change


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> temptation is the spice of life, to resist is to restrain life’s longings and hearts desires..
> 
> Ok let’s help you narrow it down then. Unless you really want to go to London  the trains have no issues today for a change


Okay so I don't have a silver superbrand bag so I'm choosing between these two at the moment. There's a pearl no-name clutch that an aunt gave me, and a Karen Millen silver pouch. Hmmmm. 
Neither of them will, however, fit a hammer


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay so I don't have a silver superbrand bag so I'm choosing between these two at the moment. There's a pearl no-name clutch that an aunt gave me, and a Karen Millen silver pouch. Hmmmm.
> Neither of them will, however, fit a hammer



I love Karen Millen for clothes but totally unfamiliar with their leather goods. I have to say I’m very taken indeed with the bottom item (I’m looking on my phone and the pic won’t expand) - is that the pearl one? It’s really very pretty and totally suitable for a wedding and so long as it’s an aunt you like a lot  a lovely sentimental touch too ...

Imagine a hammer at a wedding    you would be arrested


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> I love Karen Millen for clothes but totally unfamiliar with their leather goods. I have to say I’m very taken indeed with the bottom item (I’m looking on my phone and the pic won’t expand) - is that the pearl one? It’s really very pretty and totally suitable for a wedding and so long as it’s an aunt you like a lot  a lovely sentimental touch too ...
> 
> Imagine a hammer at a wedding    you would be arrested



Perhaps she wouldn’t be arrested if the pink bejeweled hammer matched her outfit or is part of her wedding gift to the bride?  maybe?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Saturday sweeties
> 
> What handbag shall I carry today?!
> 
> I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and I don't think I have any handbag to wear!! I have a lovely new dress though that Mr Dawn bought me for a recent anniversary. It's pale blue and pink chiffon and makes me feel like a princess  (I have the mental age of a 5-year old clearly)



I agree with BC — that donut needs to be talked about and eaten first and foremost,  it looks like a dessert (the little doughnut I had yesterday looked quite sad in comparison ) —you must have the best doughnut shops in England.  Delish!!!   And Mr Romantic strikes again (so envious but so happy for you) — I am very impressed that Mr Dawn picked out a beautiful dress for you for your Anniv.  I bet it is just beautiful and I am sure you look like a princess indeed.    I like that second beaded clutch you posted above — looks beautiful.  And I am sure you have the perfect jewelry to wear with this whole princess outfit.  Good luck deciding.  I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding.  And please have fun twirling in your beautiful dress (says your five year old friend here ).


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Perhaps she wouldn’t be arrested if the pink bejeweled hammer matched her outfit or is part of her wedding gift to the bride?  maybe?



That would be an awesome gift -


----------



## Miss_Dawn

No hammer going to the wedding @BigCherry. Honestly!!

The Karen Millen clutch is a little satin one. Since you and @Iamminda agree the pearl clutch is nicer, that is the one I'll carry tomorrow  thank you both 

@Iamminda pink bejewelled hammer!!
Hahaha
You are both impossible 

It was indeed a very nice doughnut.
I'm so tired. I came home and worked till 2.15 am last night so I just needed a bit of an indulgence  

I will indeed twirl for you @Iamminda and I will wear the necklace my parents gave me in December (a few pages ago in my thread, if you recall it). 



BigCherry said:


> That would be an awesome gift -



I'm never going to get stuck deciding on a present for you Cherry [/QUOTE]


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> No hammer going to the wedding @BigCherry. Honestly!!
> 
> The Karen Millen clutch is a little satin one. Since you and @Iamminda agree the pearl clutch is nicer, that is the one I'll carry tomorrow  thank you both
> 
> @Iamminda pink bejewelled hammer!!
> Hahaha
> You are both impossible
> 
> It was indeed a very nice doughnut.
> I'm so tired. I came home and worked till 2.15 am last night so I just needed a bit of an indulgence
> 
> I will indeed twirl for you @Iamminda and I will wear the necklace my parents gave me in December (a few pages ago in my thread, if you recall it).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get stuck deciding on a present for you Cherry


[/QUOTE]

Hope you get some rest tonight and enjoy your wedding tomorrow. Feel free to post a pic of your aunts clutch alongside your pretty dress for us and your lovely necklace. Have fun


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you @BigCherry 
Will PM you xx


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Saturday sweeties
> 
> What handbag shall I carry today?!
> 
> I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and I don't think I have any handbag to wear!! I have a lovely new dress though that Mr Dawn bought me for a recent anniversary. It's pale blue and pink chiffon and makes me feel like a princess  (I have the mental age of a 5-year old clearly)


Your dress sounds dreamy! Does it have puffed sleeves?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Your dress sounds dreamy! Does it have puffed sleeves?


Hahaha


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay so I don't have a silver superbrand bag so I'm choosing between these two at the moment. There's a pearl no-name clutch that an aunt gave me, and a Karen Millen silver pouch. Hmmmm.
> Neither of them will, however, fit a hammer


I like the pearl one for a wedding with your pretty dress!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I bought a bag 

I have been thinking of this one for a while but I didn't like the Burberry check on its panels. So when I saw an all leather version with chain detail  in grey (which matches my nails this week, and is a gap in my colour wardrobe), I went for it. I haven't unpacked it yet so here is an online photo. Burberry Medium Banner in Thistle Grey. 

She's more utilitarian than beautiful, I think. I bought her because I wanted a bag I could travel with for business and fit a laptop. She looks very professional. 

I feel like this is also the kind of bag that a Director should carry. Much as I love my vivid turquoise Prada and my Pinky Pie YSL, this is much more sober and grown up. 

I had such a lovely chat with the CEO of my company this week. She said that since my promotion it's like I've spread my wings and occupied the space around me, filling it with such positivity. What a lovely image. She says I'm working too hard and have to be careful to not burn out, which is really sweet. I felt very supported.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought a bag
> 
> I have been thinking of this one for a while but I didn't like the Burberry check on its panels. So when I saw an all leather version with chain detail  in grey (which matches my nails this week, and is a gap in my colour wardrobe), I went for it. I haven't unpacked it yet so here is an online photo. Burberry Medium Banner in Thistle Grey.
> 
> She's more utilitarian than beautiful, I think. I bought her because I wanted a bag I could travel with for business and fit a laptop. She looks very professional.
> 
> I feel like this is also the kind of bag that a Director should carry. Much as I love my vivid turquoise Prada and my Pinky Pie YSL, this is much more sober and grown up.
> 
> I had such a lovely chat with the CEO of my company this week. She said that since my promotion it's like I've spread my wings and occupied the space around me, filling it with such positivity. What a lovely image. She says I'm working too hard and have to be careful to not burn out, which is really sweet. I felt very supported.



What a beautiful bag Miss Dawn.  I love it.  It is so hard to find the right grey bag — and this is just the perfect shade.  It is indeed very elegant and professional—perfect for a Director (and a Managing Director and a CEO,  I am just thinking ahead for you for the next few years ).  I am so pleased to hear about the lovely chat you had with your Director (not at all surprised at your incredible progress/achievement).  I am also hoping you don’t work too too hard and burn out — I am sure you know how to achieve balance with the support/love of Mr Dawn, your family and friends.  Yes, spread your wings and fly — but please stop, come back down and smell the pretty roses every now and then dear Miss Dawn .  Looking forward to more pictures of this grey beauty.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought a bag
> 
> I have been thinking of this one for a while but I didn't like the Burberry check on its panels. So when I saw an all leather version with chain detail  in grey (which matches my nails this week, and is a gap in my colour wardrobe), I went for it. I haven't unpacked it yet so here is an online photo. Burberry Medium Banner in Thistle Grey.
> 
> She's more utilitarian than beautiful, I think. I bought her because I wanted a bag I could travel with for business and fit a laptop. She looks very professional.
> 
> I feel like this is also the kind of bag that a Director should carry. Much as I love my vivid turquoise Prada and my Pinky Pie YSL, this is much more sober and grown up.
> 
> I had such a lovely chat with the CEO of my company this week. She said that since my promotion it's like I've spread my wings and occupied the space around me, filling it with such positivity. What a lovely image. She says I'm working too hard and have to be careful to not burn out, which is really sweet. I felt very supported.


I find the shape of the bag so lovely!

It is wonderful your CEO is so supportive and encouraging! Congratulations on the much deserved rewards now and ahead!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful bag Miss Dawn.  I love it.  It is so hard to find the right grey bag — and this is just the perfect shade.  It is indeed very elegant and professional—perfect for a Director (and a Managing Director and a CEO,  I am just thinking ahead for you for the next few years ).  I am so pleased to hear about the lovely chat you had with your Director (not at all surprised at your incredible progress/achievement).  I am also hoping you don’t work too too hard and burn out — I am sure you know how to achieve balance with the support/love of Mr Dawn, your family and friends.  Yes, spread your wings and fly — but please stop, come back down and smell the pretty roses every now and then dear Miss Dawn .  Looking forward to more pictures of this grey beauty.



Thank you very much for this sweet message @Iamminda 
I'm also touched in your faith in me 
I carried Thistle Grey today and she is a complete workhorse. She was carrying several A5 documents and 1 A4 report. I'm really going to use her! 



tealocean said:


> I find the shape of the bag so lovely!
> 
> It is wonderful your CEO is so supportive and encouraging! Congratulations on the much deserved rewards now and ahead!



Thank you very much @tealocean


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Picture of my new banner bag is attached.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Plus, I came home and found Mr Dawn had been to Bond Street for business and had stumbled across an Aspinal sale. He decided I clearly needed another tote bag to carry documents around  and bought me this oxblood/burgundy one with a bunch of matching SLGs. 

How many pochettes in oxblood does one girl need?! He decided that since I'm matchy matchy and everything was 50-75% off, he was just going to buy the lot. 

I can throw away my old document tote carrier now which is very much the worse for wear after 2 years of use!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn.  So happy to hear that you are already using your new Burberry — it is quite pretty and professional looking at the same time.  That Mr Dawn is just too sweet —surprising you with such a beautiful tote and matching SLGs.   I am so impressed (he constantly impresses me with his sweet and thoughtful gestures).  He clearly is very in tune with your handbag/tote needs.  What a wonderful husband.  Congrats are in order two days in a row now .  Yeah for new goodies.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Plus, I came home and found Mr Dawn had been to Bond Street for business and had stumbled across an Aspinal sale. He decided I clearly needed another tote bag to carry documents around  and bought me this oxblood/burgundy one with a bunch of matching SLGs.
> 
> How many pochettes in oxblood does one girl need?! He decided that since I'm matchy matchy and everything was 50-75% off, he was just going to buy the lot.
> 
> I can throw away my old document tote carrier now which is very much the worse for wear after 2 years of use!


Beautiful! How sweet of your husband! This is amazing! I like all the matching accessories, and the color is very elegant and professional. So perfect.


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought a bag
> 
> I have been thinking of this one for a while but I didn't like the Burberry check on its panels. So when I saw an all leather version with chain detail  in grey (which matches my nails this week, and is a gap in my colour wardrobe), I went for it. I haven't unpacked it yet so here is an online photo. Burberry Medium Banner in Thistle Grey.
> 
> She's more utilitarian than beautiful, I think. I bought her because I wanted a bag I could travel with for business and fit a laptop. She looks very professional.
> 
> I feel like this is also the kind of bag that a Director should carry. Much as I love my vivid turquoise Prada and my Pinky Pie YSL, this is much more sober and grown up.
> 
> I had such a lovely chat with the CEO of my company this week. She said that since my promotion it's like I've spread my wings and occupied the space around me, filling it with such positivity. What a lovely image. She says I'm working too hard and have to be careful to not burn out, which is really sweet. I felt very supported.


^congratulations on your well deserved promotion! The new bag is lovely, & I think it’s very good that you treated yourself. Sounds like you’re at the right company with a supportive CEO like that. 




Miss_Dawn said:


> Plus, I came home and found Mr Dawn had been to Bond Street for business and had stumbled across an Aspinal sale. He decided I clearly needed another tote bag to carry documents around  and bought me this oxblood/burgundy one with a bunch of matching SLGs.
> 
> How many pochettes in oxblood does one girl need?! He decided that since I'm matchy matchy and everything was 50-75% off, he was just going to buy the lot.
> 
> I can throw away my old document tote carrier now which is very much the worse for wear after 2 years of use!


^Mr. Dawn is very sweet! I love oxblood, so I think there’s no such thing as too much of it. [emoji6]


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's been a long week and I'm absolutely exhausted. I need to do some more work this weekend but we took a break today. Mr Dawn says I'm working too hard so as a fun little treat he bought me "procrastination pens" with funny slogans:
> - But First...A Nap
> - Deadline, shmeadline
> - Later, I promise
> - Tomorrow is practically today...
> 
> I'm very strait laced, I wear high heels, I am driven and efficient, I carry montblanc pens and leather agendas in the office... It seems hilarious that I'd carry a pen into a serious client meeting with a slogan "deadline shmeadline". I love the idea
> 
> Also a golden Leuchtturm 1917 notebook. I thought it would fit into my  A5 agenda at work (much more me )
> 
> Sorry my friends, I'm off topic as usual but I know some of my stationery friends (@vanilla_addict @tealocean @More bags @BigCherry) will enjoy and the rest of you will indulge me


I love those pens- so funny! Twins on the gold Leuchtturm 1917 notebook. I am using a dotted gold Leuchtturm right now.



Miss_Dawn said:


> To bring my thread back to bags, I've made a series of collages. One SLG collage and a series of (mostly) superbrand bags by colour theme. I've added one "theme" picture to each collage as well.
> 
> In order:
> - some of my SLG family
> 
> - snow white family with a dahlia from my father's garden
> 
> - neutrals family with peach roses from my rock & rose garden
> 
> - pinks/red family with an oriental lily from my garden
> 
> - blues family with some of my favourite beach pictures that I have taken around the world (Venice Beach LA, a private pink beach in Bermuda, Antibes in the Riviera and one from Coromandel in New Zealand)
> 
> - blacks family with a souvenir from a Chanel perfume exhibition this summer
> 
> This was fun, and I'm sure I'll come back to gaze at my beloved collection when I'm having tough days! I hope you enjoy


I love your colour collages. I do colour grouping pics, too - so helpful to appreciate what I have.



Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought a bag
> 
> I have been thinking of this one for a while but I didn't like the Burberry check on its panels. So when I saw an all leather version with chain detail  in grey (which matches my nails this week, and is a gap in my colour wardrobe), I went for it. I haven't unpacked it yet so here is an online photo. Burberry Medium Banner in Thistle Grey.
> 
> She's more utilitarian than beautiful, I think. I bought her because I wanted a bag I could travel with for business and fit a laptop. She looks very professional.
> 
> I feel like this is also the kind of bag that a Director should carry. Much as I love my vivid turquoise Prada and my Pinky Pie YSL, this is much more sober and grown up.
> 
> I had such a lovely chat with the CEO of my company this week. She said that since my promotion it's like I've spread my wings and occupied the space around me, filling it with such positivity. What a lovely image. She says I'm working too hard and have to be careful to not burn out, which is really sweet. I felt very supported.


Congratulations on your new tote, it’s lovely! Great conversation with your CEO, so encouraging!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Plus, I came home and found Mr Dawn had been to Bond Street for business and had stumbled across an Aspinal sale. He decided I clearly needed another tote bag to carry documents around  and bought me this oxblood/burgundy one with a bunch of matching SLGs.
> 
> How many pochettes in oxblood does one girl need?! He decided that since I'm matchy matchy and everything was 50-75% off, he was just going to buy the lot.
> 
> I can throw away my old document tote carrier now which is very much the worse for wear after 2 years of use!


Great tote - I love the matching SLGs. Burgundy is a great colour. Thumbs up to Mr. Dawn


----------



## Tuned83

Your DH is such a sweet man. It's lovely how much care and attention he puts into trying to make you happy. Kind gestures r so sweet. Enjoy ur new bags & pouches


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  So happy to hear that you are already using your new Burberry — it is quite pretty and professional looking at the same time.  That Mr Dawn is just too sweet —surprising you with such a beautiful tote and matching SLGs.   I am so impressed (he constantly impresses me with his sweet and thoughtful gestures).  He clearly is very in tune with your handbag/tote needs.  What a wonderful husband.  Congrats are in order two days in a row now .  Yeah for new goodies.



Thank you dear @Iamminda
I'm away for business right now, and I couldn't bring myself to throw around my new banner bag, so I'm travelling with an indestructible longchamp le pliage. No matter how many beautiful designer bags I have, I will always use the pliages. They're just so useful.
Thank you for the compliments on Mr Dawn. Yes indeed, very attuned to my handbag/tote needs 



tealocean said:


> Beautiful! How sweet of your husband! This is amazing! I like all the matching accessories, and the color is very elegant and professional. So perfect.



Thank you
I love matching accessories
Though why Mr Dawn felt I needed matching SLGs with a document tote bag, I don't know.  (Literally, I use one of these to carry papers back and forth from office when I don't want my handbag to be heavy) 



frick&frack said:


> ^congratulations on your well deserved promotion! The new bag is lovely, & I think it’s very good that you treated yourself. Sounds like you’re at the right company with a supportive CEO like that.
> ^Mr. Dawn is very sweet! I love oxblood, so I think there’s no such thing as too much of it. [emoji6]



Dearest F&F you've already congratulated me on my promotion, and it's been 3 months now. I know I'm boring!!
I love oxblood/burgundy/wine red colour palettes. A lot


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> I love those pens- so funny! Twins on the gold Leuchtturm 1917 notebook. I am using a dotted gold Leuchtturm right now.
> 
> 
> I love your colour collages. I do colour grouping pics, too - so helpful to appreciate what I have.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new tote, it’s lovely! Great conversation with your CEO, so encouraging!
> 
> 
> Great tote - I love the matching SLGs. Burgundy is a great colour. Thumbs up to Mr. Dawn



Hello @More bags
I hope you're doing great 
I haven't started using the gold leuchtturm yet. Yay for being twins!
Thank you for the compliments on my Banner bag and the burgundy/oxblood tote. I've started using the Banner bag and it's really lovely.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Tuned83 said:


> Your DH is such a sweet man. It's lovely how much care and attention he puts into trying to make you happy. Kind gestures r so sweet. Enjoy ur new bags & pouches


Thank you very much @Tuned83
I will indeed enjoy my new bags and accessories


----------



## frick&frack

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dearest F&F you've already congratulated me on my promotion, and it's been 3 months now. I know I'm boring!!
> I love oxblood/burgundy/wine red colour palettes. A lot



Your promotion deserves more than one congrats. [emoji6]

Plus, you’re succeeding, so that’s a new reason for congrats! [emoji122]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I bought another bag  I don't feel at all guilty because

a) it's so disarmingly and innocently pink that it's impossible to feel guilty about
b) I wanted it forever and
c) I received a bonus of which this was a tiny fraction. I figure that if I work so hard I may as well have some fun with my earnings 

So, en route to Bali for vacation, I bought a LV Alma BB in Rose Ballerine. I think she is feminine and perfect and embodies who I want to be: soft but structured (principled), feminine, serene, graceful, classic and a lady through and through.

Meet Rosie 

Ps. In the first collage there is a random picture of other goodies I acquired for the trip - Korean skincare including a bunch of face masks for pampering; a new bottle of perfume opened (YSL Cinema); and Bose headphones.

Pps. Flowers from Mr Dawn

Ppps. That's our own private garden & pool on vacation  I'm very happy right now


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought another bag  I don't feel at all guilty because
> 
> a) it's so disarmingly and innocently pink that it's impossible to feel guilty about
> b) I wanted it forever and
> c) I received a bonus of which this was a tiny fraction. I figure that if I work so hard I may as well have some fun with my earnings
> 
> So, en route to Bali for vacation, I bought a LV Alma BB in Rose Ballerine. I think she is feminine and perfect and embodies who I want to be: soft but structured (principled), feminine, serene, graceful, classic and a lady through and through.
> 
> Meet Rosie
> 
> Ps. In the first collage there is a random picture of other goodies I acquired for the trip - Korean skincare including a bunch of face masks for pampering; a new bottle of perfume opened (YSL Cinema); and Bose headphones.
> 
> Pps. Flowers from Mr Dawn
> 
> Ppps. That's our own private garden & pool on vacation  I'm very happy right now


So beautiful! What a pretty, ladylike pink! I like how you put your personality and who you want to project into the decision making process.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I bought another bag  I don't feel at all guilty because
> 
> a) it's so disarmingly and innocently pink that it's impossible to feel guilty about
> b) I wanted it forever and
> c) I received a bonus of which this was a tiny fraction. I figure that if I work so hard I may as well have some fun with my earnings
> 
> So, en route to Bali for vacation, I bought a LV Alma BB in Rose Ballerine. I think she is feminine and perfect and embodies who I want to be: soft but structured (principled), feminine, serene, graceful, classic and a lady through and through.
> 
> Meet Rosie
> 
> Ps. In the first collage there is a random picture of other goodies I acquired for the trip - Korean skincare including a bunch of face masks for pampering; a new bottle of perfume opened (YSL Cinema); and Bose headphones.
> 
> Pps. Flowers from Mr Dawn
> 
> Ppps. That's our own private garden & pool on vacation  I'm very happy right now



Congrats Miss Dawn.  I love love love Rosie — a favorite color of mine (as you already know).   This bag is just pink perfection (if I could do structured satchel, this would be mine too, lol).   I love the comparison of you and Rosie — yep, agree on the feminine and classy but strong and principled comparison.  Oh, so pleased that you got beautiful flowers from Mr Dawn (wow, even on vacation, he is constantly thinking about you and being a sweetheart).  I am happy that you are enjoying a splendid vacation.  Can’t wait to see more pics.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> So beautiful! What a pretty, ladylike pink! I like how you put your personality and who you want to project into the decision making process.



Thank you very much 
I've had my eye on this one for a very long time. I know it's a bit barbie but it suits me fine. It will just take the edge off a business suit, and it will look great with pink and white outfits 



Iamminda said:


> Congrats Miss Dawn.  I love love love Rosie — a favorite color of mine (as you already know).   This bag is just pink perfection (if I could do structured satchel, this would be mine too, lol).   I love the comparison of you and Rosie — yep, agree on the feminine and classy but strong and principled comparison.  Oh, so pleased that you got beautiful flowers from Mr Dawn (wow, even on vacation, he is constantly thinking about you and being a sweetheart).  I am happy that you are enjoying a splendid vacation.  Can’t wait to see more pics.



Thank you 
You could absolutely pull off Rosie. Why wouldn't you carry a structured satchel? 
Now I want the matching ZCP  But I do have my pink LV trio in epi and my Rosalie coin purse in DE so it's not as if I'm short of matching accessories


----------



## Miss_Dawn

An updated set of family collages. The collages I made by colour theme a few weeks ago, and one new one at the end with my three latest acquisitions


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> An updated set of family collages. The collages I made by colour theme a few weeks ago, and one new one at the end with my three latest acquisitions


Very lovely! You have such a wonderful variety. I find your pink bags the most fun!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> An updated set of family collages. The collages I made by colour theme a few weeks ago, and one new one at the end with my three latest acquisitions



Happy to see your beautiful collages especially with your updates.  Really like Miss Rosie!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ladies, do I need more red bags?

I don't think so but there are so many lovely red bags on the "What's in my handbag thread" (I blame @RuedeNesle and @carterazo primarily) that I'm looking critically at my family collage and thinking I need more red?! 

Please talk me out of it!! Not only do I have the pink / reds in post #354 above, but I also have some non superbrands (#11 on page 1) 

Please dis-enable me


----------



## Iamminda

Yep, I “blame” RN and C for showing us all their lovely reds (and other colors).   If you truly want to be talked out of it (do you really? Lol), I think you have a good number of red and pink bags.  On the other hand, you only have 1 gray bag (if I counted correctly) so maybe look into getting another gray?   I am sure whatever bag you pick, it will be just lovely.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hahaha 

@Iamminda, sweetie, that's the worst pep talk ever!! "Don't buy red, buy grey!!"


You are very cute


----------



## Iamminda

I know, pep talk is not my strong suit (especially when it comes to not buying bags).  Sorry.  (But seriously think about gray, lol).



Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> 
> @Iamminda, sweetie, that's the worst pep talk ever!! "Don't buy red, buy grey!!"
> 
> 
> You are very cute


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, do I need more red bags?
> 
> I don't think so but there are so many lovely red bags on the "What's in my handbag thread" (I blame @RuedeNesle and @carterazo primarily) that I'm looking critically at my family collage and thinking I need more red?!
> 
> Please talk me out of it!! Not only do I have the pink / reds in post #354 above, but I also have some non superbrands (#11 on page 1)
> 
> Please dis-enable me


 I'm sorry, I took an oath years ago that I would never talk anyone out of getting a red bag, especially myself! If you're looking critically your family collage and thinking you need more red, then all I can do is agree with you and anxiously wait to see pics of your new red beauties!
I may not be able to talk you out of it, but hopefully I convinced you to feel better about adding more red to your collection!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It's okay Iamminda. I still like you even though you are not good at pep talks to dissuade me from buying more bags 

Where is @BigCherry? She's marginally better at dissuading from bag purchases if she's in an evangelical clearing out mode 



Iamminda said:


> I know, pep talk is not my strong suit (especially when it comes to not buying bags).  Sorry.  (But seriously think about gray, lol).



Hahaha
Thanks RdN - my friends are clearly all equally bad at dissuading pep talks!!

Maybe I'll add some red later in the year. Or grey, which as Iamminda correctly points out is under-represented in my wardrobe 



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry, I took an oath years ago that I would never talk anyone out of getting a red bag, especially myself! If you're looking critically your family collage and thinking you need more red, then all I can do is agree with you and anxiously wait to see pics of your new red beauties!
> I may not be able to talk you out of it, but hopefully I convinced you to feel better about adding more red to your collection!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, do I need more red bags?
> 
> I don't think so but there are so many lovely red bags on the "What's in my handbag thread" (I blame @RuedeNesle and @carterazo primarily) that I'm looking critically at my family collage and thinking I need more red?!
> 
> Please talk me out of it!! Not only do I have the pink / reds in post #354 above, but I also have some non superbrands (#11 on page 1)
> 
> Please dis-enable me


No, because you said you don't think you need more red. You'll know if you feel a gap. I think you have a great variety! I, on the other hand, can't get enough of red.  Now you've made me remember that I'm trying not to want a red bag in every shape & size!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> No, because you said you don't think you need more red. You'll know if you feel a gap. I think you have a great variety! I, on the other hand, can't get enough of red.  Now you've made me remember that I'm trying not to want a red bag in every shape & size!



That is an excellent dissuading pep talk  Thank you sweetie @tealocean 

Take note my dear @Iamminda and @RuedeNesle  that's how you dis-enable! Not by suggesting grey bags instead 

@tealocean I seem to remember your having a gorgeous cerise Coach, so you probably are good for the hot pink / red family as well!


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, do I need more red bags?
> 
> I don't think so but there are so many lovely red bags on the "What's in my handbag thread" (I blame @RuedeNesle and @carterazo primarily) that I'm looking critically at my family collage and thinking I need more red?!
> 
> Please talk me out of it!! Not only do I have the pink / reds in post #354 above, but I also have some non superbrands (#11 on page 1)
> 
> Please dis-enable me


Hmmmm... let me give this a little try. I say little because half the bags in your red collage seem to be in the pink family. No? [emoji56] 
So, this red bag you're considering, is it very different in hue, size, and shape than what you already have?  If you get it, will you end up using it more than any of the others?  Meaning, will it essentially replace one you already have? Is there room for this bag without replacing others? Are you willing to give up, say one of your many black bags to get this new red one?

Things to think about.  [emoji12] [emoji256] [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji259]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> Hmmmm... let me give this a little try. I say little because half the bags in your red collage seem to be in the pink family. No? [emoji56]
> So, this red bag you're considering, is it very different in hue, size, and shape than what you already have?  If you get it, will you end up using it more than any of the others?  Meaning, will it essentially replace one you already have? Is there room for this bag without replacing others? Are you willing to give up, say one of your many black bags to get this new red one?
> 
> Things to think about.  [emoji12] [emoji256] [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji259]



That is an excellent set of questions! I'll refer back to these questions before my next purchase! Thank you @carterazo 

The red front runner in mind is the LV Pochette Metis in empreinte red. And it's too similar to my Ruby (red boy bag) as a similar sized flap bag with GHW. It's not the same but it's not sufficiently different so I'm going to wait and see till something really makes my heart sing. 

All in all, I'm pretty happy with my collection at the moment


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> That is an excellent set of questions! I'll refer back to these questions before my next purchase! Thank you @carterazo
> 
> The red front runner in mind is the LV Pochette Metis in empreinte red. And it's too similar to my Ruby (red boy bag) as a similar sized flap bag with GHW. It's not the same but it's not sufficiently different so I'm going to wait and see till something really makes my heart sing.
> 
> All in all, I'm pretty happy with my collection at the moment


Hmmm, maybe because I've never carried them in person, but these two bags seem quite different to me. The LV PM  is fun and casual (so pretty!) while I think your Ruby is very dressy  (so classy!). Maybe Ruby can be dressed down some, but I don't think the PM can ever dress up like Ruby. Wouldn't they serve different functions? [emoji28]


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> That is an excellent dissuading pep talk  Thank you sweetie @tealocean
> 
> Take note my dear @Iamminda and @RuedeNesle  that's how you dis-enable! Not by suggesting grey bags instead
> 
> @tealocean I seem to remember your having a gorgeous cerise Coach, so you probably are good for the hot pink / red family as well!


I have 3 bright pink bags now, all very different, and plenty of red. Thank you for the reminder that I'm all set too!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Hmmmm... let me give this a little try. I say little because half the bags in your red collage seem to be in the pink family. No? [emoji56]
> So, this red bag you're considering, is it very different in hue, size, and shape than what you already have?  If you get it, will you end up using it more than any of the others?  Meaning, will it essentially replace one you already have? Is there room for this bag without replacing others? Are you willing to give up, say one of your many black bags to get this new red one?
> 
> Things to think about.  [emoji12] [emoji256] [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji259]


This is good!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> Hmmm, maybe because I've never carried them in person, but these two bags seem quite different to me. The LV PM  is fun and casual (so pretty!) while I think your Ruby is very dressy  (so classy!). Maybe Ruby can be dressed down some, but I don't think the PM can ever dress up like Ruby. Wouldn't they serve different functions?



 Et tu Carterazo?! 


Thank you for the compliments on my Ruby. She reminds me of a very special time (pg. 10, post 142) and I just feel happy when I look at her!

I actually carry Ruby fairly casually. She's a New Medium size you see, which is a bit big for formal wear (although still completely do-able especially with the doubled up shoulder strap). I wanted some variety in sizing and the Old Medium was pretty much the same capacity as my HG classic flap, so I bought New Medium.

Ruby elevates any outfit. Imagine dark denim jeans, a camel Burberry coat, rouge noir nails and Ruby  I feel like the proverbial million bucks 

I'd probably carry the Pochette Metis for both work and the weekend and you're right she wouldn't dress up like Ruby. But what I really love about the PM is its silhouette and I can afford to wait for the right colour since they release so many new ones every season. A raisin or aubergine would be lovely


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> *Take note my dear @Iamminda and @RuedeNesle  that's how you dis-enable! Not by suggesting grey bags instead *


 I'm sorry, I'm in the repeat offenders' dis-enabling class. If I fail this time I'm out for life! Shout out to @Iamminda for seeing past the red to notice Miss Dawn is lacking in grey bags.  Good eye, Girl! (Oh wait, that's exactly what I'm not supposed to say. Dang! I'm going to fail this class again!)


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry, I'm in the repeat offenders' dis-enabling class. If I fail this time I'm out for life! Shout out to @Iamminda for seeing past the red to notice Miss Dawn is lacking in grey bags.  Good eye, Girl! (Oh wait, that's exactly what I'm not supposed to say. Dang! I'm going to fail this class again!)



LOL! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Et tu Carterazo?!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my Ruby. She reminds me of a very special time (pg. 10, post 142) and I just feel happy when I look at her!
> 
> I actually carry Ruby fairly casually. She's a New Medium size you see, which is a bit big for formal wear (although still completely do-able especially with the doubled up shoulder strap). I wanted some variety in sizing and the Old Medium was pretty much the same capacity as my HG classic flap, so I bought New Medium.
> 
> Ruby elevates any outfit. Imagine dark denim jeans, a camel Burberry coat, rouge noir nails and Ruby  I feel like the proverbial million bucks
> 
> I'd probably carry the Pochette Metis for both work and the weekend and you're right she wouldn't dress up like Ruby. But what I really love about the PM is its silhouette and I can afford to wait for the right colour since they release so many new ones every season. A raisin or aubergine would be lovely


 Your Ruby is so beautiful, she'd be hard to beat! Hmmm...the colors you mentioned sound gorgeous. I will not comment further lest I become more of an enabler. I am so impressed with your restraint as you slowly add new items to your carefully curated collection. I hope you keep it up and keep on loving everything you have!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

You are hilarious 
And absolutely terrible at dis-enabling!! 



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry, I'm in the repeat offenders' dis-enabling class. If I fail this time I'm out for life! Shout out to @Iamminda for seeing past the red to notice Miss Dawn is lacking in grey bags.  Good eye, Girl! (Oh wait, that's exactly what I'm not supposed to say. Dang! I'm going to fail this class again!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> LOL!
> Your Ruby is so beautiful, she'd be hard to beat! Hmmm...the colors you mentioned sound gorgeous. I will not comment further lest I become more of an enabler. I am so impressed with your restraint as you slowly add new items to your carefully curated collection. I hope you keep it up and keep on loving everything you have!



Thank you so much!
I don’t think I’m very restrained actually, but I’m slowing down in my purchasing because I don’t feel there are that many gaps in my wardrobe now. I’ll have a few days before I go to work when I get home from this vacation and I plan to take a critical look at all my bags and decide if there’s any that I want to let go of. I still have a lot of non superbrands that don’t get much use out of, now that I have so many superbrands. So I think that if I have a clear out I’ll have a better idea of what I have and feel more comfortable because I’ll be able to organise my wardrobe better.


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> [emoji38] Et tu Carterazo?!
> [emoji38]
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my Ruby. She reminds me of a very special time (pg. 10, post 142) and I just feel happy when I look at her!
> 
> I actually carry Ruby fairly casually. She's a New Medium size you see, which is a bit big for formal wear (although still completely do-able especially with the doubled up shoulder strap). I wanted some variety in sizing and the Old Medium was pretty much the same capacity as my HG classic flap, so I bought New Medium.
> 
> Ruby elevates any outfit. Imagine dark denim jeans, a camel Burberry coat, rouge noir nails and Ruby [emoji3] I feel like the proverbial million bucks
> 
> I'd probably carry the Pochette Metis for both work and the weekend and you're right she wouldn't dress up like Ruby. But what I really love about the PM is its silhouette and I can afford to wait for the right colour since they release so many new ones every season. A raisin or aubergine would be lovely [emoji2]


Those other colors are pretty too, but the first one is stunning.  [emoji56]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> Those other colors are pretty too, but the first one is stunning.  [emoji56]



You know, I'm thinking about it really carefully. While on holiday I looked at pictures of all my bags on my phone and shortlisted 6 to give away. One of those is a casual red. So it might be that after I've done a clear out there will be room in my life for a new red.
Right now my shortlist of reds is:
- LV Pochette Metis
- Gucci Marmont small shoulder (camera) bag

I'll see 

Thank you all for weighing in on these important decisions


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I thought you may be interested in seeing which bags are in my maybe purge pile and why.

1) Turquoise no name. Lovely leather, and style, but I just don't use it.

2) Grey Russell & Bromley. This was a present from Mr Dawn, with matching shoes. The shoes are long worn out and disposed of. Russell and Bromley are a reasonably well known British leather brand. The bag is cute, but I don't reach for it.

3) White and black lacoste. I loved this 8-10 years ago to accessorise duochrome outfits. Now I have a lot more chic black handbag options and this doesn't get worn.

4) Red Jaeger shoulder bag. This has been very well-loved and is great for travelling especially. Jaeger is on the expensive side of British high street stores. This cost about the same as a SLG from LV. But I don't carry it now because I have so many beautiful designer bags, and I'd like a new casual red.

5) LK Bennett cream handbag. Another present from Mr Dawn many years ago. I don't feel sentimental about all his presents because he chooses plenty of things for me. This is elegant and ladylike but I have nicer cream options including the YSL Cabas Monogram Tote I bought last summer.

6) Copper Furla Boston bag. I love the colour but I have a burnished gold Gucci Boston that has a similar aesthetic and the crumpled leather on this one slightly annoys me.

I haven't fully decided yet, but that is my reasoning so far. I  need to go home and look carefully to decide


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I thought you may be interested in seeing which bags are in my maybe purge pile and why.
> 
> 1) Turquoise no name. Lovely leather, and style, but I just don't use it.
> 
> 2) Grey Russell & Bromley. This was a present from Mr Dawn, with matching shoes. The shoes are long worn out and disposed of. Russell and Bromley are a reasonably well known British leather brand. The bag is cute, but I don't reach for it.
> 
> 3) White and black lacoste. I loved this 8-10 years ago to accessorise duochrome outfits. Now I have a lot more chic black handbag options and this doesn't get worn.
> 
> 4) Red Jaeger shoulder bag. This has been very well-loved and is great for travelling especially. Jaeger is on the expensive side of British high street stores. This cost about the same as a SLG from LV. But I don't carry it now because I have so many beautiful designer bags, and I'd like a new casual red.
> 
> 5) LK Bennett cream handbag. Another present from Mr Dawn many years ago. I don't feel sentimental about all his presents because he chooses plenty of things for me. This is elegant and ladylike but I have nicer cream options including the YSL Cabas Monogram Tote I bought last summer.
> 
> 6) Copper Furla Boston bag. I love the colour but I have a burnished gold Gucci Boston that has a similar aesthetic and the crumpled leather on this one slightly annoys me.
> 
> I haven't fully decided yet, but that is my reasoning so far. I  need to go home and look carefully to decide



Good job on thinking about these bags for possible purges.  They are all pretty but you have many other even prettier bags.  Less is more sometimes (lol).   Good luck deciding.


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> You know, I'm thinking about it really carefully. While on holiday I looked at pictures of all my bags on my phone and shortlisted 6 to give away. One of those is a casual red. So it might be that after I've done a clear out there will be room in my life for a new red.
> Right now my shortlist of reds is:
> - LV Pochette Metis
> - Gucci Marmont small shoulder (camera) bag
> 
> I'll see [emoji3]
> 
> Thank you all for weighing in on these important decisions


You seem to be really thinking it through.  6 bags is a lot to cut off in one session, but you know exactly what really works for you. Good job![emoji256] [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji255]


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> I thought you may be interested in seeing which bags are in my maybe purge pile and why.
> 
> 1) Turquoise no name. Lovely leather, and style, but I just don't use it.
> 
> 2) Grey Russell & Bromley. This was a present from Mr Dawn, with matching shoes. The shoes are long worn out and disposed of. Russell and Bromley are a reasonably well known British leather brand. The bag is cute, but I don't reach for it.
> 
> 3) White and black lacoste. I loved this 8-10 years ago to accessorise duochrome outfits. Now I have a lot more chic black handbag options and this doesn't get worn.
> 
> 4) Red Jaeger shoulder bag. This has been very well-loved and is great for travelling especially. Jaeger is on the expensive side of British high street stores. This cost about the same as a SLG from LV. But I don't carry it now because I have so many beautiful designer bags, and I'd like a new casual red.
> 
> 5) LK Bennett cream handbag. Another present from Mr Dawn many years ago. I don't feel sentimental about all his presents because he chooses plenty of things for me. This is elegant and ladylike but I have nicer cream options including the YSL Cabas Monogram Tote I bought last summer.
> 
> 6) Copper Furla Boston bag. I love the colour but I have a burnished gold Gucci Boston that has a similar aesthetic and the crumpled leather on this one slightly annoys me.
> 
> I haven't fully decided yet, but that is my reasoning so far. I  need to go home and look carefully to decide [emoji3]


None of these seem to be as nice as your other bags. The one I really like is the cream one, though. I'd have a hard time giving that one up. What me talking as f the were my bags. [emoji38] )
 I need to do more like you - be less sentimental about gifts from dh.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Done!

Thank you for the moral support @Iamminda and @carterazo in relation to my maybe purge pile 

I've selected 7 for the purge pile. All of the 6 I was thinking about (including the cream one, @carterazo I discussed it with Mr Dawn and he agreed it's nothing to be sentimental about) and I have also selected one other for the purge pile (a Tommy Hilfiger pochette). 

Pictures of my reorganised handbag wardrobe are below. What do you think? I don't think it's perfect yet but I think it's looking better.


----------



## Iamminda

Good job on reorganizing your bag closet Miss Dawn.  Looks much neater than my bag chaos/closet (lol).


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay next up my newest bag and already a firm favourite. I love love love this bag.
> 
> I had hoped to buy an Antigona by the end of this year. I thought it looked perfect for work. And my DH knew how much I wanted one. He contacted the SA at the outlet store and asked him to give him a call immediately if any Antigona came up.
> 
> And a beautiful black beauty came up. It was a limited edition, a perfect leather (buttery but textured) and it cost more than the regular edition. But, it did have a discount, and I loved it. So DH drove many hours to go and buy it for me.
> 
> So here she is: Givenchy Antigona Small Metal Detail Tote in Black. Isn't she beautiful?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share xx


she's beautiful!! your DH is so sweet


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Done!
> 
> Thank you for the moral support @Iamminda and @carterazo in relation to my maybe purge pile
> 
> I've selected 7 for the purge pile. All of the 6 I was thinking about (including the cream one, @carterazo I discussed it with Mr Dawn and he agreed it's nothing to be sentimental about) and I have also selected one other for the purge pile (a Tommy Hilfiger pochette).
> 
> Pictures of my reorganised handbag wardrobe are below. What do you think? I don't think it's perfect yet but I think it's looking better.


Congrats on making your decision ans having no regrets! That's the best part. (Fear of regret is what has kept me from purging further. )
Your newly reorganised closet looks great! [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji256]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Good job on reorganizing your bag closet Miss Dawn.  Looks much neater than my bag chaos/closet (lol).



Thank you!!



bellaNlawrence said:


> she's beautiful!! your DH is so sweet



I love Antigona. I need to carry her one of these days. Thank you for the compliments 



carterazo said:


> Congrats on making your decision ans having no regrets! That's the best part. (Fear of regret is what has kept me from purging further. )
> Your newly reorganised closet looks great! [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji256]



Thank you very much!
No regrets. I needed to get everything tidier. And it's not like anyone could consider me a minimalist anyways


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay, a few pictures from this week.

Firstly, I am still working crazy hours, and when I came home on Monday at 10 pm, this is the sight that greeted me. 

Pink roses, pink balloons and some Pandora charms for my bracelet. Mr Dawn had remembered a made-up holiday that we inserted in April many years ago because there is too long a break between Valentine's and my birthday... I totally forgot that April 9th was our made up celebratory day


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Secondly, yesterday I went shopping. Having had a reasonably big bag purge, I can thoughtfully acquire a few pieces.

I also need some new ballet pumps, which are part of my casual "uniform" because I have quite a preppy style. I run down my ballet pumps all the time. I'm still on the look out for a black pair.

So, I bought two WOCs from Mulberry in Fiery Spritz (red) and in Indigo which is a stunning dark blue/purple. And one pair of Gucci pale blue ballet pumps 

Here are pictures of my new WOCs. Gucci pump pictures to follow


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci pale blue ballerina pumps


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ps.
@Kendie26 I blame you for the WOCs. I can now downsize to use these, and I love the red 
@BigCherry I blame you for the blue. Where are you Cherry sweetie?!
@Iamminda these are my goodies from yesterday. I blame Rosie for the macaroons


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ps.
> @Kendie26 I blame you for the WOCs. I can now downsize to use these, and I love the red
> @BigCherry I blame you for the blue. Where are you Cherry sweetie?!


WHOA girlie!! Thanks for tagging me so I can see your updates! Mr. Dawn is AMAZING!!! How thoughtful & sentimental Love all your items but major WOOHOO on the Mulberry WOCs!! Both awesome colors but the Indigo steals my heart. I’m obsessed w/ both Mulb & Celine colors called Indigo....CONGRATS


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn.  So happy to see you posting on your thread again.  I was worried that you have been working crazy long hours again (guessed it right  ).  I am glad you had a little time yesterday to unwind and shop.  Love that sweetie Mr Dawn with the surprise roses and balloons for your special made up celebration day.  What a sweetheart— truly the best of the bests.

Your new wocs are so pretty — such beautiful colors.  I especially love that indigo one which looks different in different lighting,   I think it is great that you can downsize to a WOC on the weekends  (my purse stuff is too chaotic and full of junk to ever be able to fit into a WOC, I supposed I can just put my wallet and keys in one but am too lazy to even orchestrate that move, lol).  Are you using a new WOC today?  I love your new Gucci flats — super sweet and preppy, perfect for a sweetie like you.  Thanks for sharing your goodies — you always acquire the prettiest things and I love seeing them all (and hearing about Mr Dawn’s latest sweet and romantic gestures, Yeah Mr Dawn!).

And thanks for the pic of the macaroons (have an extra one for me please ).  And say hi to Rosie


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on your new goodies! I love the vibrant colours of your Mulberry WOCs. Pretty flats, too!


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, a few pictures from this week.
> 
> Firstly, I am still working crazy hours, and when I came home on Monday at 10 pm, this is the sight that greeted me.
> 
> Pink roses, pink balloons and some Pandora charms for my bracelet. Mr Dawn had remembered a made-up holiday that we inserted in April many years ago because there is too long a break between Valentine's and my birthday... I totally forgot that April 9th was our made up celebratory day [emoji38]


Whatva sweet,  sweet hubby! What a way to brighten your day.  [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Secondly, yesterday I went shopping. Having had a reasonably big bag purge, I can thoughtfully acquire a few pieces.
> 
> I also need some new ballet pumps, which are part of my casual "uniform" because I have quite a preppy style. I run down my ballet pumps all the time. I'm still on the look out for a black pair.
> 
> So, I bought two WOCs from Mulberry in Fiery Spritz (red) and in Indigo which is a stunning dark blue/purple. And one pair of Gucci pale blue ballet pumps
> 
> Here are pictures of my new WOCs. Gucci pump pictures to follow [emoji3]


Oh my! Be still my heart! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Those are some real beauties you got! I  am.in love with both but more taken with the blue/purple one. What a stunner!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA girlie!! Thanks for tagging me so I can see your updates! Mr. Dawn is AMAZING!!! How thoughtful & sentimental Love all your items but major WOOHOO on the Mulberry WOCs!! Both awesome colors but the Indigo steals my heart. I’m obsessed w/ both Mulb & Celine colors called Indigo....CONGRATS



Thank you so much dear Kendie.
Mr Dawn also sends his regards 
My Mulberry Indigo WOC is on her first outing today 
I hope you are doing great


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  So happy to see you posting on your thread again.  I was worried that you have been working crazy long hours again (guessed it right  ).  I am glad you had a little time yesterday to unwind and shop.  Love that sweetie Mr Dawn with the surprise roses and balloons for your special made up celebration day.  What a sweetheart— truly the best of the bests.
> 
> Your new wocs are so pretty — such beautiful colors.  I especially love that indigo one which looks different in different lighting,   I think it is great that you can downsize to a WOC on the weekends  (my purse stuff is too chaotic and full of junk to ever be able to fit into a WOC, I supposed I can just put my wallet and keys in one but am too lazy to even orchestrate that move, lol).  Are you using a new WOC today?  I love your new Gucci flats — super sweet and preppy, perfect for a sweetie like you.  Thanks for sharing your goodies — you always acquire the prettiest things and I love seeing them all (and hearing about Mr Dawn’s latest sweet and romantic gestures, Yeah Mr Dawn!).
> 
> And thanks for the pic of the macaroons (have an extra one for me please ).  And say hi to Rosie



@Iamminda sweetie I pick up all my TPF messages during the week, but I  rarely get a chance to respond because I get home around 10 pm most days and am too exhausted to do anything at that point!

You are too sweet to me 

I didn't use my new WOCs last week. The indigo is on her first outing today  I've packed her with my Rosalie wallet, my earphones, anti bac, phone and lipstick. That's enough for the weekend.

Rosie my Alma BB says hello  And I couldn't enjoy an extra macaroon on your behalf because she ate all the macaroons!! She said they matched her bag charm (see picture of her bag charm and the macaroons she ate!!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new goodies! I love the vibrant colours of your Mulberry WOCs. Pretty flats, too!


Thank you so much @More bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> Whatva sweet,  sweet hubby! What a way to brighten your day.  [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thank you! 
It was a really lovely surprise partly because it was so unexpected 



carterazo said:


> Oh my! Be still my heart! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> Those are some real beauties you got! I  am.in love with both but more taken with the blue/purple one. What a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thank you for the compliments  I would have thought you would love the red more!! The blue / purple is on her first outing today. She's a beauty


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much dear Kendie.
> Mr Dawn also sends his regards
> My Mulberry Indigo WOC is on her first outing today
> I hope you are doing great


Yay!! I am obsessed w/ that color!!!Hope you are having a blast w/ her!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Yay!! I am obsessed w/ that color!!!Hope you are having a blast w/ her!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@GeorginaLavender my friend 
I know you're a fan of the AGL pumps but this style of Gucci ballerinas (see a few posts ago) is so comfortable. I've worn two beige pairs to death, and now bought another pair  I haven't worn them yet because they're new and pristine and I don't want to start the destruction yet. I may wait to wear then till a business trip to the Caribbean () in a few weeks


----------



## Iamminda

Oh dear, I don’t like these long exhausting workdays you are having.  Hope you can rest a bit over the weekend (but knowing you, there is probably some work to be done on the weekends).  I am sure sweetie Mr Dawn is doing his best to take care of you and help you relax.  It is always great to see your posts but no worries about not replying sooner.  

Yeah for the first outing on your gorgeous indigo WOC (I love this color!).  And a big hello back to Miss Rosie (it is still the most perfect pink ever) and she looks so sweet with that Laduree charm.

Well, take good care and we look forward to more posts from you when you get a chance 



Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda sweetie I pick up all my TPF messages during the week, but I  rarely get a chance to respond because I get home around 10 pm most days and am too exhausted to do anything at that point!
> 
> You are too sweet to me
> 
> I didn't use my new WOCs last week. The indigo is on her first outing today  I've packed her with my Rosalie wallet, my earphones, anti bac, phone and lipstick. That's enough for the weekend.
> 
> Rosie my Alma BB says hello  And I couldn't enjoy an extra macaroon on your behalf because she ate all the macaroons!! She said they matched her bag charm (see picture of her bag charm and the macaroons she ate!!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Iamminda Thank you! 

I'm actually quite busy these weekends, doing some tidying / reorganisation of my wardrobe, which means I throw a bunch of things away, identify gaps, and then go shopping!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So here is the functional shopping I've done recently. 

First, I bought a pair of black Gucci ballerina flats in the same style as my pale blue ones. I just needed some new functional black ballerinas. They're part of my daily routine, walking outside.

(I keep plenty of pairs of heels in the office, including navy Chanel pump stilettos, Gucci purple pump stilettos, Gucci beige mid-heels, Mulberry tan mid-heels, and a whole bunch of other lesser brands. I'm sorted for daily variety )

Anyways, digression aside, my new Gucci ballerinas. I wore them today.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Secondly I bought a smart Montblanc laptop bag for a business trip to the Caribbean next week. I haven't unpacked it yet, so here are some pictures from the website. I thought I could use it as carry on luggage as well, with my Diorever WOC in addition.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And then today Mr Dawn surprised me by tracking down a handbag I wanted but which is sold out everywhere... I haven't unboxed yet, but pictures to eventually follow  

Ps. It's red


----------



## Anisa96

Miss_Dawn said:


> And then today Mr Dawn surprised me by tracking down a handbag I wanted but which is sold out everywhere... I haven't unboxed yet, but pictures to eventually follow
> 
> Ps. It's red


I can't wait. I love your thread!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn.  Good to see your posts .  Your new black ballerinas are great — pretty and functional.   Glad to see you have time for a little shopping, even for functional (and lovely) items.  I like your new laptop bag — so professional and sharp looking.  How exciting you are going on a business trip to the Caribbean—beautiful islands.  I hope you have a little time there to relax in between meetings or after hours.  Is Mr Dawn going too?  Speaking of sweetie Mr Dawn, I am always amazed at how thoughtful and generous and determined he is with his gifts.  He is a keeper!!!  I can’t wait to see your new red beauty (hope we can see it before you go on your trip).   Thanks for posting (I know you are so busy at work) — I get excited when I see new posts on your thread


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Anisa96 said:


> I can't wait. I love your thread!


Thank you! 

Sorry, I haven't had time to unbox so it will be a week or so until I can update


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  Good to see your posts .  Your new black ballerinas are great — pretty and functional.   Glad to see you have time for a little shopping, even for functional (and lovely) items.  I like your new laptop bag — so professional and sharp looking.  How exciting you are going on a business trip to the Caribbean—beautiful islands.  I hope you have a little time there to relax in between meetings or after hours.  Is Mr Dawn going too?  Speaking of sweetie Mr Dawn, I am always amazed at how thoughtful and generous and determined he is with his gifts.  He is a keeper!!!  I can’t wait to see your new red beauty (hope we can see it before you go on your trip).   Thanks for posting (I know you are so busy at work) — I get excited when I see new posts on your thread




Thank you Iamminda!

I wanted to unbox it and stroke the leather but I got back at home at midnight and since 7 am I've been packing and am now in a car to the airport. Immediately after I get back to London next Saturday, I'm chairing a conference for a few days in a different city so I won't get home for about 10 days now!!

Mr Dawn isn't coming with me 

However I'm looking forward to some glorious weather, even though I'll be really busy out there! 
Xx


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you Iamminda!
> 
> I wanted to unbox it and stroke the leather but I got back at home at midnight and since 7 am I've been packing and am now in a car to the airport. Immediately after I get back to London next Saturday, I'm chairing a conference for a few days in a different city so I won't get home for about 10 days now!!
> 
> Mr Dawn isn't coming with me
> 
> However I'm looking forward to some glorious weather, even though I'll be really busy out there!
> Xx



Oh my, your work schedule just doesn’t let up.  Well, the wait will make the reveal that much more special .   Have a safe trip.   Can’t wait to see you here again dear Miss Dawn.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Back home! Leaving again for a few days tonight but Mr Dawn will come with me today 

And finally unboxed my present from Mr Dawn. My new Gucci Marmont shoulder bag in Hibiscus Red 

I've had my eye on this for a year, and I've been trying to get hold of it for about a month but it's sold out everywhere! Gucci customer service said it's not available anywhere in the UK, Paris, Brussels, Rome, Milan... She just listed a bunch of cities it was sold out. Black available, nudes aplenty but no red 

So Mr Dawn went on a mission. He called all the London stores and asked them to check if they had a piece somehow overlooked on the central system. They said black, purple, green, nude, pink all available but no red 

Finally Selfridges found one piece. And it was a perfect new piece. The last one in London and most of Europe if customer services are to be believed 

After that epic saga, here she is...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And here is an updated set of collages of my superbrand family


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Back home! Leaving again for a few days tonight but Mr Dawn will come with me today
> 
> And finally unboxed my present from Mr Dawn. My new Gucci Marmont shoulder bag in Hibiscus Red
> 
> I've had my eye on this for a year, and I've been trying to get hold of it for about a month but it's sold out everywhere! Gucci customer service said it's not available anywhere in the UK, Paris, Brussels, Rome, Milan... She just listed a bunch of cities it was sold out. Black available, nudes aplenty but no red
> 
> So Mr Dawn went on a mission. He called all the London stores and asked them to check if they had a piece somehow overlooked on the central system. They said black, purple, green, nude, pink all available but no red
> 
> Finally Selfridges found one piece. And it was a perfect new piece. The last one in London and most of Europe if customer services are to be believed
> 
> After that epic saga, here she is...


 I was scrolling down very slowly so I could maintain my breathing when I saw your Hibiscus Red BEAUTY! But she still took my breath away when I saw her!

Thank Mr Dawn for me. His Detective skills gave me something very beautiful to stare at this morning! And thank you for posting and sharing it with us!

I'm happy you're safely back home from your last trip! Wishing you safe and fun travels with Mr Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn.  Oh boy was this reveal worth the wait!!!  First off, a big shout out to Mr Dawn for accomplishing “Mission: Impossible — Purse Edition” yet again.  I am always so impressed by his effort, determination and resourcefulness to do these special things for you —I am so happy that this special guy is your “Mr Dawn”.  And now, let’s talk about this red beauty.  Wow, wow, wow.  Gucci does the best red imo — I have always loved their red Disco (why don’t I have one, Mr Iamminda? Lol).  And this hisbicus red is just outstanding!!!   (Side note, I know RN is drooling over this red too).   You are so lucky to have this bag.  I can totally see you rock this red beauty.  Can’t wait to see more pictures of it (since you always take the best pics).  I hope you have a good trip — so glad Mr Dawn gets to go on this one with you.  Have a good week and see you soon.  

PS. Thanks for updating your beautiful bag collage — always a treat to see your beautiful bags .



Miss_Dawn said:


> Back home! Leaving again for a few days tonight but Mr Dawn will come with me today
> 
> And finally unboxed my present from Mr Dawn. My new Gucci Marmont shoulder bag in Hibiscus Red
> 
> I've had my eye on this for a year, and I've been trying to get hold of it for about a month but it's sold out everywhere! Gucci customer service said it's not available anywhere in the UK, Paris, Brussels, Rome, Milan... She just listed a bunch of cities it was sold out. Black available, nudes aplenty but no red
> 
> So Mr Dawn went on a mission. He called all the London stores and asked them to check if they had a piece somehow overlooked on the central system. They said black, purple, green, nude, pink all available but no red
> 
> Finally Selfridges found one piece. And it was a perfect new piece. The last one in London and most of Europe if customer services are to be believed
> 
> After that epic saga, here she is...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  Oh boy was this reveal worth the wait!!!  First off, a big shout out to Mr Dawn for accomplishing “Mission: Impossible — Purse Edition” yet again.  I am always so impressed by his effort, determination and resourcefulness to do these special things for you —I am so happy that this special guy is your “Mr Dawn”.  And now, let’s talk about this red beauty.  Wow, wow, wow.  *Gucci does the best red imo *— I have always loved their red Disco (why don’t I have one, Mr Iamminda? Lol).  And this hisbicus red is just outstanding!!!  * (Side note, I know RN is drooling over this red too). *  You are so lucky to have this bag.  I can totally see you rock this red beauty.  Can’t wait to see more pictures of it (since you always take the best pics).  I hope you have a good trip — so glad Mr Dawn gets to go on this one with you.  Have a good week and see you soon.
> 
> PS. Thanks for updating your beautiful bag collage — always a treat to see your beautiful bags .



 I came back to this thread to stare at Miss Dawn's new RED beauty some more and I saw your post. Her bag is beautiful! I completely agree with you; Gucci does the best red!

I hope you're having a wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I came back to this thread to stare at Miss Dawn's new RED beauty some more and I saw your post. Her bag is beautiful! I completely agree with you; Gucci does the best red!
> 
> I hope you're having a wonderful Mother's Day!



Thanks, you have a wonderful Mother’s Day too RN


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> I was scrolling down very slowly so I could maintain my breathing when I saw your Hibiscus Red BEAUTY! But she still took my breath away when I saw her!
> 
> Thank Mr Dawn for me. His Detective skills gave me something very beautiful to stare at this morning! And thank you for posting and sharing it with us!
> 
> I'm happy you're safely back home from your last trip! Wishing you safe and fun travels with Mr Dawn!


Thank you very much RdN!!

Clearly your pep talk dissuading me from buying more red did the trick 

She is absolutely stunning isn't she? I can't wait to carry her 

I told Mr Dawn he got lots of good wishes for picking nice presents for me; he is sending his regards and thanks 

Not home yet! I got back from the Caribbean on Saturday, slept a bit, woke up on Sunday, packed up again and came to a different city in the UK to Chair a conference. Mr Dawn stayed one day with me and then went back. My conference is now done! I'm heading home tomorrow!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  Oh boy was this reveal worth the wait!!!  First off, a big shout out to Mr Dawn for accomplishing “Mission: Impossible — Purse Edition” yet again.  I am always so impressed by his effort, determination and resourcefulness to do these special things for you —I am so happy that this special guy is your “Mr Dawn”.  And now, let’s talk about this red beauty.  Wow, wow, wow.  Gucci does the best red imo — I have always loved their red Disco (why don’t I have one, Mr Iamminda? Lol).  And this hisbicus red is just outstanding!!!   (Side note, I know RN is drooling over this red too).   You are so lucky to have this bag.  I can totally see you rock this red beauty.  Can’t wait to see more pictures of it (since you always take the best pics).  I hope you have a good trip — so glad Mr Dawn gets to go on this one with you.  Have a good week and see you soon.
> 
> PS. Thanks for updating your beautiful bag collage — always a treat to see your beautiful bags .





You are such a sweetie Iamminda. 
I'll have a word with Mr Iamminda about your red Disco 

I can't wait to carry it. Can you believe I haven't carried my red Mulberry WOC I bought 3-4 weeks ago yet either? Between the blue Mulberry WOC and my Diorever WOC, the red one is still sitting pretty and new so I have two gorgeous red bags waiting to make their debut. What utter luxury!  

Glad you enjoyed my family collage. I love seeing my collection together 

Xxx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

First outing for sweetie red Marmont  Here she is in my garden.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> First outing for sweetie red Marmont  Here she is in my garden.



Yeah you are home Miss Dawn.  Hope you had a good trip.  So happy you moved into your beautiful Marmont!!   Are you loving it?  This red is just spectacular—especially pictured as such in your garden.   Hope you are enjoying your new bag and doing something fun this weekend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Yeah you are home Miss Dawn.  Hope you had a good trip.  So happy you moved into your beautiful Marmont!!   Are you loving it?  This red is just spectacular—especially pictured as such in your garden.   Hope you are enjoying your new bag and doing something fun this weekend



Thank you dear @Iamminda 
I'm so happy to be home
Mr Dawn and I had a really good day. We went for a day trip and had a really nice long walk in the sunshine. I felt like I could breathe


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Not purse related, but I feel like I need to buy something soon-ish to celebrate how well things are going at work at the moment. 

It's been absolutely hectic and I'm working insane hours, which is sad 

But, here are some of the things that have happened in the past 2 weeks:

- I have been given a very prominent slot in an industry conference next month. It's basically all a lineup of CEOs, and then pipsqueak Dawn. I am equal parts terrified and thrilled.

- I got highest speaker rankings at a course I chaired this week. 

- I did a bunch of really scary meetings in the Caribbean and presented to the Board of my client. I've been asked to join their Board meetings to provide a direct line of advice going forward. To my manager, the feedback my clients gave was that I am "superb", "stupendous", a "consummate professional" and a "star" 

- I went for coffee with the founding Partner of my firm yesterday and he says he only hears good about me (I've never worked directly with him). He says I have a unique skill set and that I should make Partner in the next batch of promotions, in about a year. I'm not sure I believe that. It's too fast!!

I'm only 31. I feel a bit scared that I'll burn out, but I'm really enjoying the buzz. I progressed very slowly in my career to begin with, and I've been very sad about some things in the past 5-6 years, so I'm very grateful for this element of my life running so brightly at the moment.

I thought I'd write down here, because my friends () would be happy and this thread is a bit of a diary for me 

If only I wasn't so tired all the time... Must work on my work life balance!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@BigCherry welcome back sweetie. You are invited to a Marmont party. Red attire is optional


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Not purse related, but I feel like I need to buy something soon-ish to celebrate how well things are going at work at the moment.
> 
> It's been absolutely hectic and I'm working insane hours, which is sad
> 
> But, here are some of the things that have happened in the past 2 weeks:
> 
> - I have been given a very prominent slot in an industry conference next month. It's basically all a lineup of CEOs, and then pipsqueak Dawn. I am equal parts terrified and thrilled.
> 
> - I got highest speaker rankings at a course I chaired this week.
> 
> - I did a bunch of really scary meetings in the Caribbean and presented to the Board of my client. I've been asked to join their Board meetings to provide a direct line of advice going forward. To my manager, the feedback my clients gave was that I am "superb", "stupendous", a "consummate professional" and a "star"
> 
> - I went for coffee with the founding Partner of my firm yesterday and he says he only hears good about me (I've never worked directly with him). He says I have a unique skill set and that I should make Partner in the next batch of promotions, in about a year. I'm not sure I believe that. It's too fast!!
> 
> I'm only 31. I feel a bit scared that I'll burn out, but I'm really enjoying the buzz. I progressed very slowly in my career to begin with, and I've been very sad about some things in the past 5-6 years, so I'm very grateful for this element of my life running so brightly at the moment.
> 
> I thought I'd write down here, because my friends () would be happy and this thread is a bit of a diary for me
> 
> If only I wasn't so tired all the time... Must work on my work life balance!!



Dear Miss Dawn, Thanks for sharing about the glorious happenings in the last weeks.  We are so happy about your progress and achievements at work.   Not surprise at all about your super star status!!!   You are awesome and work so hard and most certainly deserve all of the accolades.  (Who is this “pipsqueak” you were referring to? ).  With that said, we are concerned about your long hours and don’t want you to burn out so please take good care and try to rest and relax whenever possible.   Yes, please work on your work life balance and keep us posted on everything.  Take care and please check in with us for a mental “break” every now and then, ok?


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> First outing for sweetie red Marmont  Here she is in my garden.


 again on this sweetest Gucci bag!! Such a fun carefree bag!
And even bigger Congrats on ALL of your spectacular success at work & in your new role. You sure are blazing your own trail & we are all thrilled for you   but please remember to take some “down time” & smell the roses in your glorious garden!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Back home! Leaving again for a few days tonight but Mr Dawn will come with me today
> 
> And finally unboxed my present from Mr Dawn. My new Gucci Marmont shoulder bag in Hibiscus Red
> 
> I've had my eye on this for a year, and I've been trying to get hold of it for about a month but it's sold out everywhere! Gucci customer service said it's not available anywhere in the UK, Paris, Brussels, Rome, Milan... She just listed a bunch of cities it was sold out. Black available, nudes aplenty but no red
> 
> So Mr Dawn went on a mission. He called all the London stores and asked them to check if they had a piece somehow overlooked on the central system. They said black, purple, green, nude, pink all available but no red
> 
> Finally Selfridges found one piece. And it was a perfect new piece. The last one in London and most of Europe if customer services are to be believed
> 
> After that epic saga, here she is...


Congratulations on your Marmont shoulder bag - I love Gucci’s Hibiscus Red! It looks great in your garden pics. Congratulations on all the recent work wins, it is wonderful when your efforts are appreciated!
I’m not a doctor - two of my friends were recently diagnosed with low iron levels from their blood tests (explaining their fatigue). Is it possible to check your iron levels with your medical professionals, to rule out any medical causes?
Best wishes Miss Dawn.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Dear Miss Dawn, Thanks for sharing about the glorious happenings in the last weeks.  We are so happy about your progress and achievements at work.   Not surprise at all about your super star status!!!   You are awesome and work so hard and most certainly deserve all of the accolades.  (Who is this “pipsqueak” you were referring to? ).  With that said, we are concerned about your long hours and don’t want you to burn out so please take good care and try to rest and relax whenever possible.   Yes, please work on your work life balance and keep us posted on everything.  Take care and please check in with us for a mental “break” every now and then, ok?



Thank you very much indeed dear @Iamminda It's very sweet of you to share in all my joys! I had another crazy week at work and the CEO cornered me. She wanted to know about my trip to the Caribbean (it was a big deal, I was on television). I thought she'd have something specific to say, but actually she just wanted to hear how I am, tell me to slow down, and try to work less. She's afraid I'll burn out. I've promised I'll try to balance things. I'm really touched.

I'm going to not work this weekend. I'll do my best to relax 



Kendie26 said:


> again on this sweetest Gucci bag!! Such a fun carefree bag!
> And even bigger Congrats on ALL of your spectacular success at work & in your new role. You sure are blazing your own trail & we are all thrilled for you   but please remember to take some “down time” & smell the roses in your glorious garden!



Thank you sweetie 
I love my red Gucci. And I also love your Nude Marmont, which is gorgeous!! 
I sat in my garden this morning for ages and just listened to birdsong. It was so relaxing. Oh and my roses have started blooming. Here are some pictures for you 



More bags said:


> Congratulations on your Marmont shoulder bag - I love Gucci’s Hibiscus Red! It looks great in your garden pics. Congratulations on all the recent work wins, it is wonderful when your efforts are appreciated!
> I’m not a doctor - two of my friends were recently diagnosed with low iron levels from their blood tests (explaining their fatigue). Is it possible to check your iron levels with your medical professionals, to rule out any medical causes?
> Best wishes Miss Dawn.



Thank you for the lovely compliments my friend @More bags 
My mum is a doctor and she regularly checks things in my bloods. I'm pretty sure my exhaustion is because I'm working night and day, not because of  anything physical! Thank you for your concern! 

I'm now enjoying 3 days of doing nothing (it's a long weekend in the UK )

Pictures of my garden from this morning


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much indeed dear @Iamminda It's very sweet of you to share in all my joys! I had another crazy week at work and the CEO cornered me. She wanted to know about my trip to the Caribbean (it was a big deal, I was on television). I thought she'd have something specific to say, but actually she just wanted to hear how I am, tell me to slow down, and try to work less. She's afraid I'll burn out. I've promised I'll try to balance things. I'm really touched.
> 
> I'm going to not work this weekend. I'll do my best to relax
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie
> I love my red Gucci. And I also love your Nude Marmont, which is gorgeous!!
> I sat in my garden this morning for ages and just listened to birdsong. It was so relaxing. Oh and my roses have started blooming. Here are some pictures for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the lovely compliments my friend @More bags
> My mum is a doctor and she regularly checks things in my bloods. I'm pretty sure my exhaustion is because I'm working night and day, not because of  anything physical! Thank you for your concern!
> 
> I'm now enjoying 3 days of doing nothing (it's a long weekend in the UK )
> 
> Pictures of my garden from this morning



What?  How exciting that you were on tv!!  I wish I could have seen you on tv.  I am glad you are taking this weekend off.  Enjoy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What?  How exciting that you were on tv!!  I wish I could have seen you on tv.  I am glad you are taking this weekend off.  Enjoy.


I wasn't very good, so I'm glad you can't see it!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I wasn't very good, so I'm glad you can't see it!!


I am sure you were great.  Still wish I could have seen it.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much indeed dear @Iamminda It's very sweet of you to share in all my joys! I had another crazy week at work and the CEO cornered me. She wanted to know about my trip to the Caribbean (it was a big deal, I was on television). I thought she'd have something specific to say, but actually she just wanted to hear how I am, tell me to slow down, and try to work less. She's afraid I'll burn out. I've promised I'll try to balance things. I'm really touched.
> 
> I'm going to not work this weekend. I'll do my best to relax
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie
> I love my red Gucci. And I also love your Nude Marmont, which is gorgeous!!
> I sat in my garden this morning for ages and just listened to birdsong. It was so relaxing. Oh and my roses have started blooming. Here are some pictures for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the lovely compliments my friend @More bags
> My mum is a doctor and she regularly checks things in my bloods. I'm pretty sure my exhaustion is because I'm working night and day, not because of  anything physical! Thank you for your concern!
> 
> I'm now enjoying 3 days of doing nothing (it's a long weekend in the UK )
> 
> Pictures of my garden from this morning


Glad to hear all is well. I didn’t want to overstep. Have a wonderful long weekend. Your garden is beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It was bothering me that my brown collage in the superbrand family pictures wasn't quite right! One of the pictures was a bit blurry. Updated collection collages by colour below


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> It was bothering me that my brown collage in the superbrand family pictures wasn't quite right! One of the pictures was a bit blurry. Updated collection collages by colour below



I didn’t notice the blurry picture, lol.  Good to see these beauties again.  Hope you are having a good week


----------



## lcutli1

Hi Miss Dawn! I have thoroughly enjoyed reading through your closet posts. I stumbled on it today, and once I saw the first few posts with your jaw-dropping closets and impeccable organization - I was hooked! I just had to read the whole way through  

How fun it was to watch your collection grow and evolve over the last 2 years!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t notice the blurry picture, lol.  Good to see these beauties again.  Hope you are having a good week


It's been a busy week, dear @Iamminda, but I'm glad it's the weekend! I only plan to work a little over the weekend. I hope you're doing great 
Oh, I just saw the Zoe wallet on the LV website. I know you love LV SLGs, and I think I can't resist this one. It's even smaller than the Rosalie! I shall send a link and not so subtle hint to Mr Dawn...
Be still my beating heart


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lcutli1 said:


> Hi Miss Dawn! I have thoroughly enjoyed reading through your closet posts. I stumbled on it today, and once I saw the first few posts with your jaw-dropping closets and impeccable organization - I was hooked! I just had to read the whole way through
> 
> How fun it was to watch your collection grow and evolve over the last 2 years!!



Thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoyed it! I reorganised my bag cupboard again yesterday, to fit my newest acquisition (Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red ) and it's all looking nice and neat  

I've actually only been posting since last May, so all the changes are in the past year! I love all my acquisitions over this year, and I'm definitely slowing down because I don't feel I have many gaps in my wardrobe left


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's been a busy week, dear @Iamminda, but I'm glad it's the weekend! I only plan to work a little over the weekend. I hope you're doing great
> Oh, I just saw the Zoe wallet on the LV website. I know you love LV SLGs, and I think I can't resist this one. It's even smaller than the Rosalie! I shall send a link and not so subtle hint to Mr Dawn...
> Be still my beating heart



LOL, Mr Dawn always hears your “hints” loud and clear (unless Mr Iamminda ).  The Zoe wallet is super cute but I think I need to stick with my ZCPs (or CC coin purse).  I hope you like it and get one soon.   Have a great weekend Miss Dawn.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Not purse related, but I feel like I need to buy something soon-ish to celebrate how well things are going at work at the moment.
> 
> It's been absolutely hectic and I'm working insane hours, which is sad
> 
> But, here are some of the things that have happened in the past 2 weeks:
> 
> - I have been given a very prominent slot in an industry conference next month. It's basically all a lineup of CEOs, and then pipsqueak Dawn. I am equal parts terrified and thrilled.
> 
> - I got highest speaker rankings at a course I chaired this week.
> 
> - I did a bunch of really scary meetings in the Caribbean and presented to the Board of my client. I've been asked to join their Board meetings to provide a direct line of advice going forward. To my manager, the feedback my clients gave was that I am "superb", "stupendous", a "consummate professional" and a "star"
> 
> - I went for coffee with the founding Partner of my firm yesterday and he says he only hears good about me (I've never worked directly with him). He says I have a unique skill set and that I should make Partner in the next batch of promotions, in about a year. I'm not sure I believe that. It's too fast!!
> 
> I'm only 31. I feel a bit scared that I'll burn out, but I'm really enjoying the buzz. I progressed very slowly in my career to begin with, and I've been very sad about some things in the past 5-6 years, so I'm very grateful for this element of my life running so brightly at the moment.
> 
> I thought I'd write down here, because my friends () would be happy and this thread is a bit of a diary for me
> 
> If only I wasn't so tired all the time... Must work on my work life balance!!


 Congratulations! Wow this is such happy news! It's good you know to take care of yourself and enjoy the rewards of all your hard work!

I didn't get updates and just found this. Congrats on your cute new red bag too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> LOL, Mr Dawn always hears your “hints” loud and clear (unless Mr Iamminda ).  The Zoe wallet is super cute but I think I need to stick with my ZCPs (or CC coin purse).  I hope you like it and get one soon.   Have a great weekend Miss Dawn.


Dear Iamminda, Mr Dawn heard the hint (?) (request?) (order? ). He brought the rose ballerine Zoe for me, and I was so excited by how pretty it was. Unfortunately it was just too dinky. I couldn't even fit my small edit of cards in it. So I am sticking with my Chanel zippy coin purse and Rosalie coin purse. We returned the Zoe. I did a lot of window shopping along Bond Street today and I've shortlisted a few other things to (maybe) purchase instead 

Which CC coin purse do you have dear Iamminda? I know you have a lovely collection of LV ZCPs


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Congratulations! Wow this is such happy news! It's good you know to take care of yourself and enjoy the rewards of all your hard work!
> 
> I didn't get updates and just found this. Congrats on your cute new red bag too!


That's extremely kind of you my friend @tealocean 
I hope you are doing very well


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear Iamminda, Mr Dawn heard the hint (?) (request?) (order? ). He brought the rose ballerine Zoe for me, and I was so excited by how pretty it was. Unfortunately it was just too dinky. I couldn't even fit my small edit of cards in it. So I am sticking with my Chanel zippy coin purse and Rosalie coin purse. We returned the Zoe. I did a lot of window shopping along Bond Street today and I've shortlisted a few other things to (maybe) purchase instead
> 
> Which CC coin purse do you have dear Iamminda? I know you have a lovely collection of LV ZCPs



Hi Miss Dawn. Are you working much this weekend?   Hope not.  It seems Mr Dawn is so in tuned with your needs (for luxury goods and everything else .  What a bummer that the Zoe didn’t work out.  Oh well, there will be other new pretties in the future.  

I have a black CC lambskin quilted crossing (chevron-like) coin purse.  I like the way it looks a lot but it is a tad smaller than my ZCPs (so a little less ideal...but so pretty to me).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn. Are you working much this weekend?   Hope not.  It seems Mr Dawn is so in tuned with your needs (for luxury goods and everything else .  What a bummer that the Zoe didn’t work out.  Oh well, there will be other new pretties in the future.
> 
> I have a black CC lambskin quilted crossing (chevron-like) coin purse.  I like the way it looks a lot but it is a tad smaller than my ZCPs (so a little less ideal...but so pretty to me).




I found my pretty!!!!

I wanted to buy something to celebrate an event I'm speaking at this week, as well as another pay rise and bonus, but I was planning to buy something relatively small like a pair of Chanel shoes.

I had shortlisted a pair of shoes last weekend, but before committing to the purchase I thought I'd wait till this weekend for the new collection.

And there was a very very special bag in this collection...

Just bought it 
Here is a picture of me carting it jubilantly around London. Will wait to unbox until my excitement settles down a bit  

It's unbelievably beautiful and unique (I think). Very happy


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I found my pretty!!!!
> 
> I wanted to buy something to celebrate an event I'm speaking at this week, as well as another pay rise and bonus, but I was planning to buy something relatively small like a pair of Chanel shoes.
> 
> I had shortlisted a pair of shoes last weekend, but before committing to the purchase I thought I'd wait till this weekend for the new collection.
> 
> And there was a very very special bag in this collection...
> 
> Just bought it
> Here is a picture of me carting it jubilantly around London. Will wait to unbox until my excitement settles down a bit
> 
> It's unbelievably beautiful and unique (I think). Very happy


OMG!!  Cant wait.  Heading out to lunch now and hope to see your new pretty when I get back.   I am bursting with excitement for you.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sharing @Iamminda ‘s excitement!!! So happy for your work happiness and your new Chanel baby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Will check back for your phenomenal reveal!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you both, my dear friends.

I have not unboxed my gorgeous new Chanel yet...
But here is a picture of the box lurking in my roses when I brought her home!

Two reasons for the delay.
1) I am wondering whether to unbox now and wear to my important event on Thursday, or to wait until after the event to unbox it as a celebration?! 
2) If I wait to unbox until at least tomorrow, Mr Dawn will probably have bought me fresh flowers (he often wakes up before me on Sundays and buys flowers, and occasionally croissants ). 

I think I will sleep on this important decision of when to unbox my bag and hug it 

(Yes, I am a ridiculous and frivolous person )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both, my dear friends.
> 
> I have not unboxed my gorgeous new Chanel yet...
> But here is a picture of the box lurking in my roses when I brought her home!
> 
> Two reasons for the delay.
> 1) I am wondering whether to unbox now and wear to my important event on Thursday, or to wait until after the event to unbox it as a celebration?!
> 2) If I wait to unbox until at least tomorrow, Mr Dawn will probably have bought me fresh flowers (he often wakes up before me on Sundays and buys flowers, and occasionally croissants ).
> 
> I think I will sleep on this important decision of when to unbox my bag and hug it
> 
> (Yes, I am a ridiculous and frivolous person )



Of course Miss Dawn, please sleep on it and take your time to savor this excitement.  When you are ready to do your reveal, we will be here.  Thanks for the additional pictures of the pretty CC box  and flowers.   Have a great night and a fantastic week ahead


----------



## GeorginaLavender

I think Minda and I can wait a few days for this magical reveal!!!  Every luxe purchase should be savored[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].  We have our popcorn ready!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Drum roll please...

Ta dah!!!

Coco handle in caviar with ruthenium hardware. It's a gorgeous gunmetal / pewter colour. Very unique and all caviar including the handle (Yayyy!!)

I understand that she only arrived in London as part of the 18A collection yesterday. 

I feel so excited to own her. She's so professional looking with a top handle design, and the dark grey is a sober colour, but her metallic sheen will just give my outfits a 'pop'. I don't think she is a very safe choice, but she does suit me, and I think we will be good friends 

I now have a classic flap, a boy and a coco handle. All 3 of the most popular Chanel styles according to the SA. I feel very lucky


----------



## Pessie

Miss_Dawn said:


> Drum roll please...
> 
> Ta dah!!!
> 
> Coco handle in caviar with ruthenium hardware. It's a gorgeous gunmetal / pewter colour. Very unique and all caviar including the handle (Yayyy!!)
> 
> I understand that she only arrived in London as part of the 18A collection yesterday.
> 
> I feel so excited to own her. She's so professional looking with a top handle design, and the dark grey is a sober colour, but her metallic sheen will just give my outfits a 'pop'. I don't think she is a very safe choice, but she does suit me, and I think we will be good friends
> 
> I now have a classic flap, a boy and a coco handle. All 3 of the most popular Chanel styles according to the SA. I feel very lucky


Beautiful bag, I love the colour


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pessie said:


> Beautiful bag, I love the colour


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Drum roll please...
> 
> Ta dah!!!
> 
> Coco handle in caviar with ruthenium hardware. It's a gorgeous gunmetal / pewter colour. Very unique and all caviar including the handle (Yayyy!!)
> 
> I understand that she only arrived in London as part of the 18A collection yesterday.
> 
> I feel so excited to own her. She's so professional looking with a top handle design, and the dark grey is a sober colour, but her metallic sheen will just give my outfits a 'pop'. I don't think she is a very safe choice, but she does suit me, and I think we will be good friends
> 
> I now have a classic flap, a boy and a coco handle. All 3 of the most popular Chanel styles according to the SA. I feel very lucky



OMG Miss Dawn.  This bag is truly spectacular.  I can totally see you wearing it to work and on the weekends, etc.  this color is just outstanding and I love love the ruthenium hardware.  I didn’t know they have the Coco style with caviar handles (which I like so much more than the python/exotic handle).  This is a dream bag for sure.  I would say this is an HG for this CoCo style.  I am so happy and excited for you.  Also very happy and proud of all your work accomplishments (much deserved sweetie!!!!).  Thanks for sharing.  Looking forward to seeing more pics soon.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Well, Hello Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  What a fantastic color!!! Also, it’s super awesome that the handle is not lizard/exotic.  I have been admiring the Coco Handle from afar—I have never seriously considered one because lizard/snakeskin freaks me out (must be the scaly thing).  Well, thanks Dawn—time to add this to my wishlist [emoji16][emoji13][emoji38].  Com’on Lottery!!!!  

Congrats on the beautiful bag and all your work accomplishments—so happy for all of your successes and celebratory trophy bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Yeah, this one is worth the wait[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Drum roll please...
> 
> Ta dah!!!
> 
> Coco handle in caviar with ruthenium hardware. It's a gorgeous gunmetal / pewter colour. Very unique and all caviar including the handle (Yayyy!!)
> 
> I understand that she only arrived in London as part of the 18A collection yesterday.
> 
> I feel so excited to own her. She's so professional looking with a top handle design, and the dark grey is a sober colour, but her metallic sheen will just give my outfits a 'pop'. I don't think she is a very safe choice, but she does suit me, and I think we will be good friends
> 
> I now have a classic flap, a boy and a coco handle. All 3 of the most popular Chanel styles according to the SA. I feel very lucky



Gorgeous bag, Miss_Dawn! [emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Drum roll please...
> 
> Ta dah!!!
> 
> Coco handle in caviar with ruthenium hardware. It's a gorgeous gunmetal / pewter colour. Very unique and all caviar including the handle (Yayyy!!)
> 
> I understand that she only arrived in London as part of the 18A collection yesterday.
> 
> I feel so excited to own her. She's so professional looking with a top handle design, and the dark grey is a sober colour, but her metallic sheen will just give my outfits a 'pop'. I don't think she is a very safe choice, but she does suit me, and I think we will be good friends
> 
> I now have a classic flap, a boy and a coco handle. All 3 of the most popular Chanel styles according to the SA. I feel very lucky


Beautiful! I love the shape of this bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> OMG Miss Dawn.  This bag is truly spectacular.  I can totally see you wearing it to work and on the weekends, etc.  this color is just outstanding and I love love the ruthenium hardware.  I didn’t know they have the Coco style with caviar handles (which I like so much more than the python/exotic handle).  This is a dream bag for sure.  I would say this is an HG for this CoCo style.  I am so happy and excited for you.  Also very happy and proud of all your work accomplishments (much deserved sweetie!!!!).  Thanks for sharing.  Looking forward to seeing more pics soon.  Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you!! 
I'm so glad you think it's versatile, my dear Iamminda. I really love it. I was doubting myself when I brought it home and looked at it (I have spotlights everywhere) because it seemed too bright and glamorous for daily life. But then I thought, it's gunmetal / pewter, it's  not glittery and what's the harm in a bit of glamour anyways? And then when I carried it for the first time, I felt completely content. It just looks like my bag. A classic silhouette with a pop colour as a twist.

My work event was incredible. I was speaking at a huge industry event with a bunch of CEOs, and I felt out of my depth with the publicity and profile. But the feedback has been incredible. I'm still coming down to earth slowly!!



GeorginaLavender said:


> Well, Hello Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  What a fantastic color!!! Also, it’s super awesome that the handle is not lizard/exotic.  I have been admiring the Coco Handle from afar—I have never seriously considered one because lizard/snakeskin freaks me out (must be the scaly thing).  Well, thanks Dawn—time to add this to my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Com’on Lottery!!!!
> 
> Congrats on the beautiful bag and all your work accomplishments—so happy for all of your successes and celebratory trophy bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Yeah, this one is worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Georgina you need both a coco and the kelly! You absolutely do. Come on lottery!!! 

Thank you for the compliments  and I'm so pleased you like the colour too. And as always, thank you for sharing in my ups and downs . I've been working insane hours and I'm on holiday for just over a week now, so I am very relieved!! 



Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag, Miss_Dawn!



Thank you Queen @Mimmy!! The only problem is that it doesn't match any of my flowers so it is not a great candidate for portrait photos in my garden 



tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love the shape of this bag!



Thank you very much @tealocean  Have you bought any red bags recently?


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!!
> I'm so glad you think it's versatile, my dear Iamminda. I really love it. I was doubting myself when I brought it home and looked at it (I have spotlights everywhere) because it seemed too bright and glamorous for daily life. But then I thought, it's gunmetal / pewter, it's  not glittery and what's the harm in a bit of glamour anyways? And then when I carried it for the first time, I felt completely content. It just looks like my bag. A classic silhouette with a pop colour as a twist.
> 
> My work event was incredible. I was speaking at a huge industry event with a bunch of CEOs, and I felt out of my depth with the publicity and profile. But the feedback has been incredible. I'm still coming down to earth slowly!!
> 
> 
> 
> Georgina you need both a coco and the kelly! You absolutely do. Come on lottery!!!
> 
> Thank you for the compliments  and I'm so pleased you like the colour too. And as always, thank you for sharing in my ups and downs . I've been working insane hours and I'm on holiday for just over a week now, so I am very relieved!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Queen @Mimmy!! The only problem is that it doesn't match any of my flowers so it is not a great candidate for portrait photos in my garden
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much @tealocean  Have you bought any red bags recently?


Hi MissDawn! I'm on a shopping ban so no new bags since April, but I do have a new bag I was given as a gift. It's a colorblock (black/grey/chalk) Coach Parker. I wanted some version of the Parker for Christmas this year, and it was a happy surprise it was given to me by a friend that had one and didn't enjoy it. She has inspired me to only keep the things I love too. I was on that path already, but I needed a reminder of how good it is. I really love this new bag! 

I'm glad you are enjoying your new beauty! I love that your DH named her Sweetie. I would definitely keep the name since DH named her. It attaches one more happy thought to your new bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Hi MissDawn! I'm on a shopping ban so no new bags since April, but I do have a new bag I was given as a gift. It's a colorblock (black/grey/chalk) Coach Parker. I wanted some version of the Parker for Christmas this year, and it was a happy surprise it was given to me by a friend that had one and didn't enjoy it. She has inspired me to only keep the things I love too. I was on that path already, but I needed a reminder of how good it is. I really love this new bag!
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying your new beauty! I love that your DH named her Sweetie. I would definitely keep the name since DH named her. It attaches one more happy thought to your new bag.



Oooooh I just googled your Coach Parker and it's lovely. Such a classic streamlined silhouette  And it's great that you're feeling so content about your collection.

I feel pretty content too. I mean I'm not on a ban, so I'm sure I'll buy new things if I want to celebrate something or I come across something I really want, but I'm not lusting for anything in particular. I  feel pretty content 

You know, I think I agree that Sweetie is a pretty good name for my new Coco Handle. 

@Iamminda, I can't call her Ms Goldie because she's a cool toned neutral. It doesn't fit


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Each of my Chanel bags has a magical power. 
- My HG classic flap gives me great hair days 
- Ruby, my burgundy Chevron Boy makes me feel confident. She's my Lady in Red bag.
- Sweetie, my gunmetal Coco Handle makes me feel content. I've only carried her for two days so far so I can't be conclusive, but on one of those days I was speaking at a really high profile, tension-inducing event. And each time I looked at her I felt calmer. She's such a cool, shady lady. 

I'll report back on her superpowers when I've had her a bit longer


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And because a picture is worth a thousand words, here’s my magical little Chanel family together. 3 bags, 2 SLGs and 1 pair of shoes. I have some other pieces (glasses, a million perfumes, a tonne of makeup etc ) but these are the main family members.

Ruby, Sweetie and HG classic flap (priceless & nameless ) all have magical properties


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> And because a picture is worth a thousand words, here’s my magical little Chanel family together. 3 bags, 2 SLGs and 1 pair of shoes. I have some other pieces (glasses, a million perfumes, a tonne of makeup etc ) but these are the main family members.
> 
> Ruby, Sweetie and HG classic flap (priceless & nameless ) all have magical properties



Beautiful Chanel Family.  And even better that each bag has a superpower .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oooooh I just googled your Coach Parker and it's lovely. Such a classic streamlined silhouette  And it's great that you're feeling so content about your collection.
> 
> I feel pretty content too. I mean I'm not on a ban, so I'm sure I'll buy new things if I want to celebrate something or I come across something I really want, but I'm not lusting for anything in particular. I  feel pretty content
> 
> You know, I think I agree that Sweetie is a pretty good name for my new Coco Handle.
> 
> @Iamminda, I can't call her Ms Goldie because she's a cool toned neutral. It doesn't fit


Thank you Miss_Dawn! You have a beautiful collection, and I plan to slowly make mine as balanced and fun.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> And because a picture is worth a thousand words, here’s my magical little Chanel family together. 3 bags, 2 SLGs and 1 pair of shoes. I have some other pieces (glasses, a million perfumes, a tonne of makeup etc ) but these are the main family members.
> 
> Ruby, Sweetie and HG classic flap (priceless & nameless ) all have magical properties


Beauties!  I like how you describe how each one makes you feel. I notice bags have a way of making me feel carefree or put together.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Ms. Dawn, 

I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ how your Chanels give you magical powers!!  And such amazing super powers too!!!

If you know of a Chanel that will help her owner win at slots, please DM me ASAP [emoji16][emoji38][emoji6].

P.S.  Marvelous collages—keep them coming [emoji6][emoji41].


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Chanel Family.  And even better that each bag has a superpower .



Thank you!! 



tealocean said:


> Thank you Miss_Dawn! You have a beautiful collection, and I plan to slowly make mine as balanced and fun.



That is very sweet of you @tealocean Thank you!!



tealocean said:


> Beauties!  I like how you describe how each one makes you feel. I notice bags have a way of making me feel carefree or put together.



Absolutely, they just help pull an outfit (or mood!) together 



GeorginaLavender said:


> Ms. Dawn,
> 
> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ how your Chanels give you magical powers!!  And such amazing super powers too!!!
> 
> If you know of a Chanel that will help her owner win at slots, please DM me ASAP [emoji16][emoji38][emoji6].
> 
> P.S.  Marvelous collages—keep them coming [emoji6][emoji41].



Georgina, thank you 
Of course I know which Chanel will make you win at slots.... the lucky charms reissues  like the gorgeous one @Vanana posted a few months ago  I’ll bet @Iamminda will approve of the reissues


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated superbrand family portraits


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is very sweet of you @tealocean Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, they just help pull an outfit (or mood!) together
> 
> 
> 
> Georgina, thank you
> Of course I know which Chanel will make you win at slots.... the lucky charms reissues  like the gorgeous one @Vanana posted a few months ago  I’ll bet @Iamminda will approve of the reissues



Waaaaa[emoji16][emoji38][emoji13]. Why didn’t I think of that?  Good one Mzzzzz. Dawn[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].  I’ll have to go have a talk with my wallet, aka DH[emoji6][emoji41].


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated superbrand family portraits


Lovely! This time, my eyes were drawn to those gorgeous blues! And I appreciated again how the shape and color of your new "Sweetie" are so feminine and classy!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Drum roll please...
> 
> Ta dah!!!
> 
> Coco handle in caviar with ruthenium hardware. It's a gorgeous gunmetal / pewter colour. Very unique and all caviar including the handle (Yayyy!!)
> 
> I understand that she only arrived in London as part of the 18A collection yesterday.
> 
> I feel so excited to own her. She's so professional looking with a top handle design, and the dark grey is a sober colour, but her metallic sheen will just give my outfits a 'pop'. I don't think she is a very safe choice, but she does suit me, and I think we will be good friends
> 
> I now have a classic flap, a boy and a coco handle. All 3 of the most popular Chanel styles according to the SA. I feel very lucky


 SPECTACULAR!!! Major Woohooo for you my darling!! I love her. She fits in perfectly w/ your collection. Happiest Congrats to you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> Waaaaa[emoji16][emoji38][emoji13]. Why didn’t I think of that?  Good one Mzzzzz. Dawn[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].  I’ll have to go have a talk with my wallet, aka DH[emoji6][emoji41].



Hahaha 
What does Mr Georgina say? Are you getting the lucky charms soon? I think in that style, the only one I would carry is the WOC because it feels too big to me in the larger reissue size. 



tealocean said:


> Lovely! This time, my eyes were drawn to those gorgeous blues! And I appreciated again how the shape and color of your new "Sweetie" are so feminine and classy!



Thank you! 
I do love blue bags.
I'm carrying Sweetie this weekend and she's so versatile. I brought her for a party and weekend away do she's accompanied me so far for the party, a day's outing and now dinner.



Kendie26 said:


> SPECTACULAR!!! Major Woohooo for you my darling!! I love her. She fits in perfectly w/ your collection. Happiest Congrats to you


Thank you my dear friend


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> What does Mr Georgina say? Are you getting the lucky charms soon? I think in that style, the only one I would carry is the WOC because it feels too big to me in the larger reissue size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I do love blue bags.
> I'm carrying Sweetie this weekend and she's so versatile. I brought her for a party and weekend away do she's accompanied me so far for the party, a day's outing and now dinner.
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear friend



I completely agree!!!  I love the looks of the charms bag, but they do add weight.  So realistically for me, I can only do the WOC.  However, Mr. Georgina just paid for a cruise for 4—took my parents—so his wallet is [emoji24][emoji24].  I wanted to buy the cruise WOC (with the charms) at BG in NYC, but they didn’t have it[emoji25][emoji22].

We just got back late Friday, and I will send you a DM when life is back to normal.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Converting photos of my bags to art work? How would that look. Let's see


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I had a tough day at work and I'm feeling a bit sad and hollow. So I decided to cheer myself up on the train home, by making a paint collage of my superbrand family  Isn't it cute? Maybe I should print it as art for myself!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I had a tough day at work and I'm feeling a bit sad and hollow. So I decided to cheer myself up on the train home, by making a paint collage of my superbrand family  Isn't it cute? Maybe I should print it as art for myself!


Yes! Print this! It's like a beautiful catalogue to choose from. You might like to see this beautiful idea too: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-ban-support-art.980806/ If only I could paint well! I hope this weekend is good to you!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I had a tough day at work and I'm feeling a bit sad and hollow. So I decided to cheer myself up on the train home, by making a paint collage of my superbrand family  Isn't it cute? Maybe I should print it as art for myself!



This collage is definitely a beautiful piece of art work (love all your collages).  Yes, definitely print it and enjoy it’s beauty.  I am sorry you had a tough day at work. (I am sure you are hard on yourself as well so please be kind to yourself regardless of what happened.  And please keep things in perspective dear — one tough day does not change or take away the fantastic years and achievements you have had).  I hope next week will be a better week for you.  And I hope you have a great weekend dear Miss Dawn.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sorry to hear about your tough day!! I truly hope the weekend will recharge you and make you feel better.


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> And because a picture is worth a thousand words, here’s my magical little Chanel family together. 3 bags, 2 SLGs and 1 pair of shoes. I have some other pieces (glasses, a million perfumes, a tonne of makeup etc ) but these are the main family members.
> 
> Ruby, Sweetie and HG classic flap (priceless & nameless ) all have magical properties


A super power family! Love it. [emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Yes! Print this! It's like a beautiful catalogue to choose from. You might like to see this beautiful idea too: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-ban-support-art.980806/ If only I could paint well! I hope this weekend is good to you!


Dear @tealocean you give me too much credit!! This is a collage to art conversion app! I can’t paint at all well


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> This collage is definitely a beautiful piece of art work (love all your collages).  Yes, definitely print it and enjoy it’s beauty.  I am sorry you had a tough day at work. (I am sure you are hard on yourself as well so please be kind to yourself regardless of what happened.  And please keep things in perspective dear — one tough day does not change or take away the fantastic years and achievements you have had).  I hope next week will be a better week for you.  And I hope you have a great weekend dear Miss Dawn.





GeorginaLavender said:


> Sorry to hear about your tough day!! I truly hope the weekend will recharge you and make you feel better.



You are a sweetie @Iamminda 
And thank you @GeorginaLavender 
Also @Kendie26 sorry for not replying 

I’ve not been on TPF much in the past fortnight. I’ve been feeling really unsettled. 

My company is going through a big expansion phase, and change just feels a bit unsettling. We’re planning to hire at least one more Director in my team, and I’m not sure how it will affect my role and my team. So I’ve been feeling a bit small and unsettled... 

Anyways, I was walking around the office feeling a bit small and our CEO who is usually in a different city was visiting. She saw me and said “how are you?” I replied I’m okay, but she said “you don’t look okay, let’s have a coffee”. She asked me to explain what’s going on, and when I told her I’m worried about how the expansion will affect me, she said she needs me to think about it with my CEO hat on. That I’m going to be her, one day, and I need to understand how to continue to influence within an international expansion, even where I can’t control everything. She said that even if I’m feeling small because my role will be changing, I’m never going to have any boxes or limits  put around me in this company because everyone can see how much impact I have, and how effective I am. If I articulate whatever role I want, she promises to help me grow into it. 

I don’t know whether I believe her. It feels like people are just being nice. My experiences have not been great in the past. I’ve really struggled to have space or visibility as I’ve been rising through the ranks and it’s only really the past year that’s been incredible in terms of progress and growth. Now I’m just afraid I’m going to become invisible again.

Work is really important to me. I guess I need to just find a way to feel less intense about it all. And I do feel very flattered that our CEO (who everyone loves ) thinks I'm going to be her one day. She said  "you're growing so quickly, you're such a fast learner and you're fearless; you'll get here faster than me". 

With all that reassurance you'd think I'd feel reassured but I'm just a bit unsettled by life at the moment 

Anyways, that’s what’s going on. And I do have some fun birthday stuff to post so I'll do that soon. Lots of love to all my friends x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> A super power family! Love it. [emoji7]


Thank you very much @carterazo


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> You are a sweetie @Iamminda
> And thank you @GeorginaLavender
> Also @Kendie26 sorry for not replying
> 
> I’ve not been on TPF much in the past fortnight. I’ve been feeling really unsettled.
> 
> My company is going through a big expansion phase, and change just feels a bit unsettling. We’re planning to hire at least one more Director in my team, and I’m not sure how it will affect my role and my team. So I’ve been feeling a bit small and unsettled...
> 
> Anyways, I was walking around the office feeling a bit small and our CEO who is usually in a different city was visiting. She saw me and said “how are you?” I replied I’m okay, but she said “you don’t look okay, let’s have a coffee”. She asked me to explain what’s going on, and when I told her I’m worried about how the expansion will affect me, she said she needs me to think about it with my CEO hat on. That I’m going to be her, one day, and I need to understand how to continue to influence within an international expansion, even where I can’t control everything. She said that even if I’m feeling small because my role will be changing, I’m never going to have any boxes or limits  put around me in this company because everyone can see how much impact I have, and how effective I am. If I articulate whatever role I want, she promises to help me grow into it.
> 
> I don’t know whether I believe her. It feels like people are just being nice. My experiences have not been great in the past. I’ve really struggled to have space or visibility as I’ve been rising through the ranks and it’s only really the past year that’s been incredible in terms of progress and growth. Now I’m just afraid I’m going to become invisible again.
> 
> Work is really important to me. I guess I need to just find a way to feel less intense about it all. And I do feel very flattered that our CEO (who everyone loves ) thinks I'm going to be her one day. She said  "you're growing so quickly, you're such a fast learner and you're fearless; you'll get here faster than me".
> 
> With all that reassurance you'd think I'd feel reassured but I'm just a bit unsettled by life at the moment
> 
> Anyways, that’s what’s going on. And I do have some fun birthday stuff to post so I'll do that soon. Lots of love to all my friends x


Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn.  I am sorry to hear that you have been feeling unsettled although I understand that changes can be unsettling.  With that said, I think you should take what your CEO said to heart and believe that the best is yet to come and you will continue to have a tremendous impact. (I don’t think she was just being nice, I think she meant every word). Don’t let all your progress/confidence go out the window. No need to feel small — think big and you will have big results.  Your CEO believes in you.  I believe in you.  And all your friends believe in you. It will all turn out fine.  Embrace all the changes that are coming and continue your ascent.

Ok onto your birthday celebration .  Happy Birthday Miss Dawn.  Can’t wait to see your birthday goodies.  

Have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn.  I am sorry to hear that you have been feeling unsettled although I understand that changes can be unsettling.  With that said, I think you should take what your CEO said to heart and believe that the best is yet to come and you will continue to have a tremendous impact. (I don’t think she was just being nice, I think she meant every word). Don’t let all your progress/confidence go out the window. No need to feel small — think big and you will have big results.  Your CEO believes in you.  I believe in you.  And all your friends believe in you. It will all turn out fine.  Embrace all the changes that are coming and continue your ascent.
> 
> Ok onto your birthday celebration .  Happy Birthday Miss Dawn.  Can’t wait to see your birthday goodies.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday.


@Miss_Dawn 
+1 w/ dearest iamminda’s comments above. Please believe in yourself like the fine folks at your company do & we have no doubt your success will continue to climb! And very special Happiest of Birthday wishes to sweet wonderful you  No doubt Mr. Dawn will treat you royally


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn.  I am sorry to hear that you have been feeling unsettled although I understand that changes can be unsettling.  With that said, I think you should take what your CEO said to heart and believe that the best is yet to come and you will continue to have a tremendous impact. (I don’t think she was just being nice, I think she meant every word). Don’t let all your progress/confidence go out the window. No need to feel small — think big and you will have big results.  Your CEO believes in you.  I believe in you.  And all your friends believe in you. It will all turn out fine.  Embrace all the changes that are coming and continue your ascent.
> 
> Ok onto your birthday celebration .  Happy Birthday Miss Dawn.  Can’t wait to see your birthday goodies.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday.





Kendie26 said:


> @Miss_Dawn
> +1 w/ dearest iamminda’s comments above. Please believe in yourself like the fine folks at your company do & we have no doubt your success will continue to climb! And very special Happiest of Birthday wishes to sweet wonderful you  No doubt Mr. Dawn will treat you royally



Thank you so much my dear friends. I have still been a bit unsettled, but the support really cheers me up 

Let's talk about fun stuff! 

My birthday and anniversary have now been celebrated and I've taken pictures of everything as a bit of a photo diary.
Here are all my goodies together and then I'll post individual photos


----------



## Miss_Dawn

First up, a couple of months ago, Mr Dawn bought me a "just because" perfume from Dior. I put it away for my birthday  And since he makes friends with everyone, the SA added lots of goodies, including mini lip products and a small black Dior pochette


----------



## Miss_Dawn

We had a small party for my birthday, with family, on the weekend. Presents from family were various gift cards ( ).

The night before my birthday, Mr Dawn surprised me with a Louis Vuitton bracelet and he went and picked a limited edition Nars lipstick set by himself as well.

On my birthday itself, we bought a Chanel round coin purse together (a gift from me to me) before heading to the Dorchester for dinner. I felt very decadent  Dinner was lovely and the floral arrangements at the Dorchester were taller than me!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For our anniversary, we went to the theatre.

And we went shopping  I bought two Montblanc Boheme pens and a matching leather pen case.

And also a Gucci Interlocking mini bag in an unusual sky blue shade (which will match my ballerina pumps from Gucci in the same shade!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Finally, I bought two pairs of Prada shoes last month that I forgot to post. Black heels for work, and beige ballerina pumps (how boring am I!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> Finally, I bought two pairs of Prada shoes last month that I forgot to post. Black heels for work, and beige ballerina pumps (how boring am I!)


I should add that the reason the shoes didn't get unboxed last month was because I told Mr Dawn I would wait till my birthday. I can't wait to waltz around the office in my new black heels


----------



## snibor

Happy birthday/Anniversary and congrats!  Great haul!


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, Miss Dawn, what a wonderful birthday and anniversary celebration/haul.  I don’t even know where to start.  Mr Dawn did a great job picking out the beautiful ornate bracelet — it is very you. if I may say .   I love love love the CC round coin purse — so cute, do you plan to use it for coins (vs alternate use)?   The Gucci bag is so pretty— what a spectacular blue.  And it matches your Gucci pump?  How perfect.  Gosh, everthing is just lovely.  Enjoy all your new goodies.

What was dinner like at the Dorchester?  What did you eat?  It looks like such a grand place to dine —the epitome of fine dining.  I love good food — and always enjoy hearing about it especially at places I have never been before. 

And finally, just want to wish you well and hope you feel more settled at your job soon.  Everthing will turn out fine (even if there are changes ahead).


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Hello Ms. Dawn,

First, I want to wish you a Happy Birthday and Anniversary [emoji512][emoji320][emoji257][emoji324][emoji515][emoji513][emoji255][emoji322]☘️[emoji322][emoji488].  As usual, Mr. Dawn is an expert gift-giver and should probably start his own husband school where he teaches classes on the finesse of gift-giving and the importance of being friendly to everyone.  Also, Mr. Dawn should consider a special class on “just because” gifts—many people ignore this category that is very special and dear to my heart.

Second, I hope you feel more uplifted by the kindness and special care of your CEO.  For most people, change is scary and unnerving.  Sometimes, even if we feel that the change might be for the better, the unknown and different can still cause nervousness and unease.  

Change is inevitable in all of our lives.  Even though you currently feel uneasy with the impending changes in your company, take comfort in your many blessings—both in work and home life:

1) Your CEO obviously adores you to take time out of her busy schedule to give you compliments and a pep talk.

2) Your hard work and brilliance have gotten you multiple promotions and speaking engagements (along industry heavyweights) on an international platform.

3) And let’s not forget your awesome supportive husband who gets you “just because” gifts.

Continue to be amazing!!  Continue to be you!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

snibor said:


> Happy birthday/Anniversary and congrats!  Great haul!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Wow, Miss Dawn, what a wonderful birthday and anniversary celebration/haul.  I don’t even know where to start.  Mr Dawn did a great job picking out the beautiful ornate bracelet — it is very you. if I may say .   I love love love the CC round coin purse — so cute, do you plan to use it for coins (vs alternate use)?   The Gucci bag is so pretty— what a spectacular blue.  And it matches your Gucci pump?  How perfect.  Gosh, everthing is just lovely.  Enjoy all your new goodies.
> 
> What was dinner like at the Dorchester?  What did you eat?  It looks like such a grand place to dine —the epitome of fine dining.  I love good food — and always enjoy hearing about it especially at places I have never been before.
> 
> And finally, just want to wish you well and hope you feel more settled at your job soon.  Everthing will turn out fine (even if there are changes ahead).


Dearest Iamminda
Thank you for the compliments and for being lovely  
I will tell Mr Dawn that my friend Iamminda thinks he did well 

I do like the charm bracelet very much and it was a complete surprise. For the CC coin purse, I plan to use it as a catch all for small items in my handbags (mints, hair ties, eye drops etc.) 

And yes the bag and my ballerina pumps are a complete match. Here is a collage of them together.

The Dorchester is one of our favourite "special occasion" places. I had a yummy steak while Mr Dawn had the chicken. It's really lovely; the kind of place where you easily spend a couple of hours, before you've realised where the time has gone. And they  brought me a little cupcake with a candle in it because Mr Dawn had said it's my birthday 

I am starting to feel a bit more like myself at work again. Courage!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello Ms. Dawn,
> 
> First, I want to wish you a Happy Birthday and Anniversary [emoji512][emoji320][emoji257][emoji324][emoji515][emoji513][emoji255][emoji322]☘️[emoji322][emoji488].  As usual, Mr. Dawn is an expert gift-giver and should probably start his own husband school where he teaches classes on the finesse of gift-giving and the importance of being friendly to everyone.  Also, Mr. Dawn should consider a special class on “just because” gifts—many people ignore this category that is very special and dear to my heart.
> 
> Second, I hope you feel more uplifted by the kindness and special care of your CEO.  For most people, change is scary and unnerving.  Sometimes, even if we feel that the change might be for the better, the unknown and different can still cause nervousness and unease.
> 
> Change is inevitable in all of our lives.  Even though you currently feel uneasy with the impending changes in your company, take comfort in your many blessings—both in work and home life:
> 
> 1) Your CEO obviously adores you to take time out of her busy schedule to give you compliments and a pep talk.
> 
> 2) Your hard work and brilliance have gotten you multiple promotions and speaking engagements (along industry heavyweights) on an international platform.
> 
> 3) And let’s not forget your awesome supportive husband who gets you “just because” gifts.
> 
> Continue to be amazing!!  Continue to be you!!


Georgina this is an incredibly sweet message. Thank you 

First of all, Mr Dawn and Mr Georgina would have to teach the good husband class together. You definitely married a good 'un 

Second, it's an excellent thing that Mr Dawn didn't take your advice on "just because" presents because I would have cupboards full of pretty cups and mugs by now 

And thirdly, thank you for the pep talk. It means a lot.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@tealocean @More bags 
More pictures  Thank you for the good wishes


----------



## tealocean

@Miss_Dawn you have such beautiful gifts! So many pretties!  I'm glad you had such a sweet birthday celebration and have more fun ahead. I was sad to hear of your feelings at work and agree with what the others said about how change can scare us all. I hope you'll find the changes lead to an even better atmosphere and just the right pace of progress at work and in your life.

I am impressed you can spend a day in those heels! They're beautiful, and I also think the ballet style is beautiful! They're more my speed!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dearest Iamminda
> Thank you for the compliments and for being lovely
> I will tell Mr Dawn that my friend Iamminda thinks he did well
> 
> I do like the charm bracelet very much and it was a complete surprise. For the CC coin purse, I plan to use it as a catch all for small items in my handbags (mints, hair ties, eye drops etc.)
> 
> And yes the bag and my ballerina pumps are a complete match. Here is a collage of them together.
> 
> The Dorchester is one of our favourite "special occasion" places. I had a yummy steak while Mr Dawn had the chicken. It's really lovely; the kind of place where you easily spend a couple of hours, before you've realised where the time has gone. And they  brought me a little cupcake with a candle in it because Mr Dawn had said it's my birthday
> 
> I am starting to feel a bit more like myself at work again. Courage!



Your shoes and new bag go perfectly together—such a pretty pairing,  The Dorchester sounds like a real special place — glad you had a wonderful dinner there.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much my dear friends. I have still been a bit unsettled, but the support really cheers me up
> 
> Let's talk about fun stuff!
> 
> My birthday and anniversary have now been celebrated and I've taken pictures of everything as a bit of a photo diary.
> Here are all my goodies together and then I'll post individual photos


Speechless! Happiest Congrats on ALL of your goodies & please tell Mr. Dawn that his fan club is growing by leaps & bounds on here. You are a lucky gal & well deserved w/ all of your hard work & killer accomplishments! The world is your oyster girl! (Hopefully you are familiar w/ that expression) Happy Anniversary too


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you very much dear @Iamminda and @Kendie26 for your lovely messages, compliments and sharing in my happiness. You're both very sweet


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> @Miss_Dawn you have such beautiful gifts! So many pretties!  I'm glad you had such a sweet birthday celebration and have more fun ahead. I was sad to hear of your feelings at work and agree with what the others said about how change can scare us all. I hope you'll find the changes lead to an even better atmosphere and just the right pace of progress at work and in your life.
> 
> I am impressed you can spend a day in those heels! They're beautiful, and I also think the ballet style is beautiful! They're more my speed!


Thank you!!

I'm very grateful for the pep talks. It all started getting talked about a month ago, so I'm definitely getting used to the idea but there's still uncertainty about what will actually happen. I think I'm over-thinking it, and I do feel more back to equilibrium. Thank you for the good wishes 

As we were discussing on another thread, I actually only wear heels at the office. I keep lots of lovely pairs of heels in the office:
- tall purple Gucci heels
- mid heel beige Gucci heels
- tall navy Chanel heels
- mid heel tan Mulberry heels
- mid heel baby pink LK Bennett heels
- the new tall black Prada heels
- as well as three less well-known brands (white, dark blue and black stilettos) 

So I have a small shoe section at the bottom of a large storage cabinet, and I don't need to carry shoes unless I want a particular pair on any day. And I wear ballerina pumps for commuting


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Instead of making a new superbrand family collage, I'm adding a group picture of my previous bags, with the new Gucci having its own picture at the moment... It's too hard to work out how to make a symmetric collage for 33 superbrand bags (such an awkward number!)

It's such a pretty family


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Instead of making a new superbrand family collage, I'm adding a group picture of my previous bags, with the new Gucci having its own picture at the moment... It's too hard to work out how to make a symmetric collage for 33 superbrand bags (such an awkward number!)
> 
> It's such a pretty family



It’s always fun to see your lovely collection.  I forgot about some of these beauties (such as the red one next to your red Gucci Marmont).  I agree that 33 is a hard number to work with for symmetry purposes.  You may have to go up to 36 to make it easier to create a new collage (lol).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> It’s always fun to see your lovely collection.  I forgot about some of these beauties (such as the red one next to your red Gucci Marmont).  I agree that 33 is a hard number to work with for symmetry purposes.  You may have to go up to 36 to make it easier to create a new collage (lol).


Hahaha 
You are a terrible enabler sweetie. Of course, you're absolutely right that 36 is a much easier number to work with for collage making purposes 

ETA. Ps. The red one next to the Marmont is a Burberry. I find its shape isn't in fashion so I don't find occasions to use it, but I think it's too pretty and robust (such a hard wearing leather) to give away. I think I'll have to find an occasion to wear it soon. Here is the full picture of it.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> You are a terrible enabler sweetie. Of course, you're absolutely right that 36 is a much easier number to work with for collage making purposes
> 
> ETA. Ps. The red one next to the Marmont is a Burberry. I find its shape isn't in fashion so I don't find occasions to use it, but I think it's too pretty and robust (such a hard wearing leather) to give away. I think I'll have to find an occasion to wear it soon. Here is the full picture of it.



I actually like this red Burberry a lot, lol, since I love hobos/shoulder bags like that.  This is kinda the same shape as the LV Artsy.  Very pretty and I bet the leather is so durable and top notch.


----------



## Caroline Werle

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's Saturday and I have spent the whole day reorganising my bag and accessories cupboard.
> 
> I've decided to let go of a lot of items, and my collection is now definitely looking nicer and more curated.
> 
> I should add that I don't have a mind-blowingly impressive collection like most of you lovely TPFers, but I have a few pieces that I love, so I thought I would start a thread to share.
> 
> So without further ado, introducing my revamped cupboard. I'll post individual pictures and stories as I go along but for now, I'll show you how the whole cupboard looks.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share x


I love that yellow bag!   So pretty


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A small present from Mr Dawn last week which I forgot to update about on my bag thread  I’ve been wanting to buy a LV mono strap for my pochette accessoires for a while but it’s always sold out!

So I made it Mr Dawn's mission to find me one. It took him a week and trips to 4 LV stores around London but he tracked down a perfect piece. It has a detachable shoulder pad and it's adjustable too. Looks great with my PA


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> A small present from Mr Dawn last week which I forgot to update about on my bag thread  I’ve been wanting to buy a LV mono strap for my pochette accessoires for a while but it’s always sold out!
> 
> So I made it Mr Dawn's mission to find me one. It took him a week and trips to 4 LV stores around London but he tracked down a perfect piece. It has a detachable shoulder pad and it's adjustable too. Looks great with my PA



Your PA looks really good with this strap.  Good job Mr Dawn for tracking one down — what a sweet DH.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> A small present from Mr Dawn last week which I forgot to update about on my bag thread  I’ve been wanting to buy a LV mono strap for my pochette accessoires for a while but it’s always sold out!
> 
> So I made it Mr Dawn's mission to find me one. It took him a week and trips to 4 LV stores around London but he tracked down a perfect piece. It has a detachable shoulder pad and it's adjustable too. Looks great with my PA


I agree with Iamminda; your husband is so sweet to track this down for you! What a fun surprise to finally have it! It does look great and turns your pochette into a little purse. The shape is lovely.  I have a small bag in a similar shape that I like to attach a little chain strap to. Your matching strap makes it look like it was made for your bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Your PA looks really good with this strap.  Good job Mr Dawn for tracking one down — what a sweet DH.





tealocean said:


> I agree with Iamminda; your husband is so sweet to track this down for you! What a fun surprise to finally have it! It does look great and turns your pochette into a little purse. The shape is lovely.  I have a small bag in a similar shape that I like to attach a little chain strap to. Your matching strap makes it look like it was made for your bag!



Thank you both very much 
And thank you for the Mr Dawn compliments 
The new strap for the PA is really useful!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@musiclover post #507 above is the coordinating mono strap for the LV PA, which we are twins on. It's great


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> @musiclover post #507 above is the coordinating mono strap for the LV PA, which we are twins on. It's great


Thank you, Miss Dawn!  I will have to check this out.   It's a gorgeous strap and looks perfect with your PA!  I'm putting it on my LV wish list.  Even more lovely, though, is that beautiful rose directly behind your bag!  I adore the colours!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Miss Dawn!  I will have to check this out.   It's a gorgeous strap and looks perfect with your PA!  I'm putting it on my LV wish list.  Even more lovely, though, is that beautiful rose directly behind your bag!  I adore the colours!



Oh thank you!
My roses are doing great this year. Here are some pictures from a couple of days ago 
@Iamminda sweetie, I know you’ll like these too


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh thank you!
> My roses are doing great this year. Here are some pictures from a couple of days ago
> @Iamminda sweetie, I know you’ll like these too



Always a treat to see your roses, Miss Dawn .  Hope you are enjoying your holiday,


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Always a treat to see your roses, Miss Dawn .  Hope you are enjoying your holiday,


Thank you! I've been down with a cold for a couple of days  but I’m better now and am going to enjoy myself


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! I've been down with a cold for a couple of days  but I’m better now and am going to enjoy myself



Feel better Miss Dawn and enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh thank you!
> My roses are doing great this year. Here are some pictures from a couple of days ago
> @Iamminda sweetie, I know you’ll like these too


These are so beautiful, Miss Dawn!  I love roses but have had some challenges in growing them such as aphid attacks.  I’m sure my pruning leaves much to be desired as well. I’ve grown shrub roses pretty well but nothing like what you’ve done.  Thank you so much for sharing.  You’ve really made my day!

I also read that you’ve not been feeling well the past bit. I hope you’re better now!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated family collage. I managed to fit all of my bags in the collages without buying 3 new ones (ha! @Iamminda ) by breaking them into colour groups:
- whites
- greys
- browns
- blues
- reds/pinks
- blacks 
Oooohh


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> These are so beautiful, Miss Dawn!  I love roses but have had some challenges in growing them such as aphid attacks.  I’m sure my pruning leaves much to be desired as well. I’ve grown shrub roses pretty well but nothing like what you’ve done.  Thank you so much for sharing.  You’ve really made my day!
> 
> I also read that you’ve not been feeling well the past bit. I hope you’re better now!


That’s very sweet of you, thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated family collage. I managed to fit all of my bags in the collages without buying 3 new ones (ha! @Iamminda ) by breaking them into colour groups:
> - whites
> - greys
> - browns
> - blues
> - reds/pinks
> - blacks
> Oooohh


Brilliant and beautiful, Miss Dawn.  It is always so much fun to see your beauties especially Miss Rosie, Miss Ruby, and Miss Pinkie Pie.  Hope you had a lovely holiday, are feeling all better, and ready and recharged for work


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Brilliant and beautiful, Miss Dawn.  It is always so much fun to see your beauties especially Miss Rosie, Miss Ruby, and Miss Pinkie Pie.  Hope you had a lovely holiday, are feeling all better, and ready and recharged for work


Thank you very much sweetie. Still on holiday for another week. Yay


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Addicted to bags 

My stationery is post #38 (page 3) and also some new additions on post # 487 (page 33)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Sunshine mama
My latest roses collage is post #513 above


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow your roses! And double wow, your bag collages.stunning, all of them.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Katiesmama said:


> Wow your roses! And double wow, your bag collages.stunning, all of them.


Thank you very much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

On ATB’s request, here is a small collection of vacation pictures from the past two weeks  Back home now and back to work on Monday


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> On ATB’s request, here is a small collection of vacation pictures from the past two weeks  Back home now and back to work on Monday



Beautiful vacation pics Miss Dawn.  Glad you had a wonderful holiday.  Have a great week back at work


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated family collage. I managed to fit all of my bags in the collages without buying 3 new ones (ha! @Iamminda ) by breaking them into colour groups:
> - whites
> - greys
> - browns
> - blues
> - reds/pinks
> - blacks
> Oooohh


What a lovely collection of beautiful bags!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> On ATB’s request, here is a small collection of vacation pictures from the past two weeks  Back home now and back to work on Monday


Oh wow, I'm jelly!!! I need vacation now too  I like the food pics in the collage too


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> On ATB’s request, here is a small collection of vacation pictures from the past two weeks  Back home now and back to work on Monday


So much beauty! Welcome home!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> On ATB’s request, here is a small collection of vacation pictures from the past two weeks  Back home now and back to work on Monday


Each of your pictures is just glorious!  I absolutely love the beautiful flowers and ocean views, my two favourite things.  Glad to hear you're home safe.


----------



## Venessa84

Not sure how I missed this when you originally started posting but enjoyed every bit of reading and seeing your collection as well as reading your work journey. The thread title should be updated as there is nothing small about your collection [emoji6]. I love that you have so much variety in not just colors but also designers. I feel like we have similar tastes (we have quite a few of the same bags) and your collection is just amazing including those pens. Wear them all in good health and love that you keep this updated.

PS your hubby is the sweetest


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful vacation pics Miss Dawn.  Glad you had a wonderful holiday.  Have a great week back at work


Thank you, my dear friend Iamminda


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> What a lovely collection of beautiful bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221532



Thank you!!



Addicted to bags said:


> Oh wow, I'm jelly!!! I need vacation now too  I like the food pics in the collage too



Do! Go on vacation and send me pictures  I love seeing other people’s vacation pics... it makes me feel like I’ve been on holiday myself!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> So much beauty! Welcome home!


Thank you tealocean! I knew you’d like these pictures. Here is a picture of the most teal/turquoise water, for you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> Each of your pictures is just glorious!  I absolutely love the beautiful flowers and ocean views, my two favourite things.  Glad to hear you're home safe.


Thank you! I am very fond of gardens and oceans as well. My garden is my peaceful happy place


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Venessa84 said:


> Not sure how I missed this when you originally started posting but enjoyed every bit of reading and seeing your collection as well as reading your work journey. The thread title should be updated as there is nothing small about your collection [emoji6]. I love that you have so much variety in not just colors but also designers. I feel like we have similar tastes (we have quite a few of the same bags) and your collection is just amazing including those pens. Wear them all in good health and love that you keep this updated.
> 
> PS your hubby is the sweetest



Thank you for this lovely message 
I have seen some of your bags on the blue bags thread and I agree we have similar taste. I love structured bags. And I love blue  

The cream coco handle in your profile picture is an absolute beauty 

Thank you also for the compliments on my pens. I do love stationery, and am currently using my new Montblanc Bohemia pens every day, which feels like a daily luxury 

I agree that the title of my thread should perhaps not be small collection anymore  But I’m pretty sure that lots of TPFers have much bigger collections than me so it’s all relative


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! I am very fond of gardens and oceans as well. My garden is my peaceful happy place


Me, too, Miss Dawn. My garden is small but I love it and being outside. I love your garden and the length of the lawn. And at the end how it seems a bit of a mystery about what’s beyond.  One of my favourite books is The Secret Garden. I never tire of reading the descriptions of Mary’s entry into the garden and of all the flowers.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> Me, too, Miss Dawn. My garden is small but I love it and being outside. I love your garden and the length of the lawn. And at the end how it seems a bit of a mystery about what’s beyond.  One of my favourite books is The Secret Garden. I never tire of reading the descriptions of Mary’s entry into the garden and of all the flowers.



That’s so cute of you! I read a lot of Frances Hodgson Burnett as well as a child.

We bought this house because of the garden! I find the amazing thing about my back garden is that it stretches into the horizon. It’s on a height (hilly road) so there’s always a breeze, from the Juliet balcony upstairs, and from the terrace downstairs. And it’s quite colourful. I work insane hours, so stepping out on to the terrace, with a coffee and my kindle on the weekend, is just bliss 

I’ve found some nice garden pictures for you in a few different seasons. Enjoy x


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s so cute of you! I read a lot of Frances Hodgson Burnett as well as a child.
> 
> We bought this house because of the garden! I find the amazing thing about my back garden is that it stretches into the horizon. It’s on a height (hilly road) so there’s always a breeze, from the Juliet balcony upstairs, and from the terrace downstairs. And it’s quite colourful. I work insane hours, so stepping out on to the terrace, with a coffee and my kindle on the weekend, is just bliss
> 
> I’ve found some nice garden pictures for you in a few different seasons. Enjoy x



I love these photos of your garden especially that snow covered one!!!   What a beautiful sanctuary you have there.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love these photos of your garden especially that snow covered one!!!   What a beautiful sanctuary you have there.



In that case here’s a close up snow covered one for you


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> In that case here’s a close up snow covered one for you



Oh wow, so pretty.   I feel like this could be a picture from a movie like Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe (DD’s favorite as a kid)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s so cute of you! I read a lot of Frances Hodgson Burnett as well as a child.
> 
> We bought this house because of the garden! I find the amazing thing about my back garden is that it stretches into the horizon. It’s on a height (hilly road) so there’s always a breeze, from the Juliet balcony upstairs, and from the terrace downstairs. And it’s quite colourful. I work insane hours, so stepping out on to the terrace, with a coffee and my kindle on the weekend, is just bliss
> 
> I’ve found some nice garden pictures for you in a few different seasons. Enjoy x


Wow!!! Now that's a Garden! Gorgeous Miss Dawn!!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you tealocean! I knew you’d like these pictures. Here is a picture of the most teal/turquoise water, for you


Thank you! This is so beautiful! I am enjoying all those colors!


----------



## sanamary

Stunning winter garden..now if you could hold up a few of your neutral beauties  in the foreground..it can be a calender shot.
Actually v can make a calender of different bags in your garden in diff seasons.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, so pretty.   I feel like this could be a picture from a movie like Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe (DD’s favorite as a kid)





Addicted to bags said:


> Wow!!! Now that's a Garden! Gorgeous Miss Dawn!!





tealocean said:


> Thank you! This is so beautiful! I am enjoying all those colors!





sanamary said:


> Stunning winter garden..now if you could hold up a few of your neutral beauties  in the foreground..it can be a calender shot.
> Actually v can make a calender of different bags in your garden in diff seasons.



 Thank you all very much!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

sanamary said:


> Stunning winter garden..now if you could hold up a few of your neutral beauties  in the foreground..it can be a calender shot.
> Actually v can make a calender of different bags in your garden in diff seasons.


There we go. A calendar of bags in my garden


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> There we go. A calendar of bags in my garden


Haha! May I be the first to buy the 2019 calendar?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> There we go. A calendar of bags in my garden



Love it!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Haha! May I be the first to buy the 2019 calendar?





Iamminda said:


> Love it!!!!



Hahaha!
If all else fails, I shall enter the publications business and make calendars of bags!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha!
> If all else fails, I shall enter the publications business and make calendars of bags!!


You'd have a great customer base right here on TPF


----------



## sanamary

Thank you Miss_Dawn , what a beautiful collage.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> There we go. A calendar of bags in my garden


This is so fun! Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Hey Miss Dawn.  Just want to wish you good luck with your big presentation on Tuesday— you will undoubtedly do great as usual .  Yes, do rest up and relax this weekend.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hey Miss Dawn.  Just want to wish you good luck with your big presentation on Tuesday— you will undoubtedly do great as usual .  Yes, do rest up and relax this weekend.


Thank you iam


----------



## Iamminda

Have a good weekend Miss Dawn.  Hope it went well with your presentation this week.  You can relax now.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Have a good weekend Miss Dawn.  Hope it went well with your presentation this week.  You can relax now.


You are such a sweetie Iam Thanks for asking. Presentation was fine, but not as perfect as I would have wanted. On the other hand, I got some feedback on a course I chaired a few weeks ago, and that was super. So ups and downs.

I’m actually thinking seriously of applying for PhD programs so I need to study for entrance exams. Another thing to fit into the weekend! 

Here’s another strange thing to share: I’ve been feeling a bit unsure of my bag collection. I look at Chanel price increases and feel a bit pressured that I should already have owned more. Then I look at how much my bags are worth and think I should own less! And I’m also feeling a bit bored by my collection right now. But then I look at my collages and think how pretty they are and I need to use more in rotation. Bizarre!! 

Xx


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> You are such a sweetie Iam Thanks for asking. Presentation was fine, but not as perfect as I would have wanted. On the other hand, I got some feedback on a course I chaired a few weeks ago, and that was super. So ups and downs.
> 
> I’m actually thinking seriously of applying for PhD programs so I need to study for entrance exams. Another thing to fit into the weekend!
> 
> Here’s another strange thing to share: I’ve been feeling a bit unsure of my bag collection. I look at Chanel price increases and feel a bit pressured that I should already have owned more. Then I look at how much my bags are worth and think I should own less! And I’m also feeling a bit bored by my collection right now. But then I look at my collages and think how pretty they are and I need to use more in rotation. Bizarre!!
> 
> Xx



I am sure your presentation was fine (probably better than fine) but you are hard on yourself.  We are often the hardest on ourselves — we get focused on perhaps one little small thing (maybe like a little mispronunciation or a typo in the overhead, etc) and we forget all about what went well. Anyways, glad to hear you are done with it and till the next one.  Great to hear you got excellent feedback on the other course.  Relish the praise!!!!

Oh wow, you are thinking of getting a PhD?  How exciting!  That might be a nice addition to your impressive accomplishments.  Please keep us posted.

I know what you mean about your feelings about your bags.  I also feel like for my personal situation, I have already spent a lot (maybe too much).  But there are still a few bags I am interested in, eventually.   You have a stellar collection of pretty bags — I always enjoy looking at your beautiful collages.  I have probably told you (and everyone else here, lol) about my speed dating my bags.  I use all my bags (for a couple of days to a week or so) and check each off my list after use.  When I am done checking them all off, I start all over again.  So I am constantly using — and evaluating — my bags.  Sometimes, I rediscover and fall in love with some bags again while other times I fall out of love with others (like maybe one feature really bug me, lol).  I am focusing on trimming my collection (not as big as yours or others but a good size for me) and keeping only the bags that I truly love using.

Have a great weekend Miss Dawn .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I am sure your presentation was fine (probably better than fine) but you are hard on yourself.  We are often the hardest on ourselves — we get focused on perhaps one little small thing (maybe like a little mispronunciation or a typo in the overhead, etc) and we forget all about what went well. Anyways, glad to hear you are done with it and till the next one.  Great to hear you got excellent feedback on the other course.  Relish the praise!!!!
> 
> Oh wow, you are thinking of getting a PhD?  How exciting!  That might be a nice addition to your impressive accomplishments.  Please keep us posted.
> 
> I know what you mean about your feelings about your bags.  I also feel like for my personal situation, I have already spent a lot (maybe too much).  But there are still a few bags I am interested in, eventually.   You have a stellar collection of pretty bags — I always enjoy looking at your beautiful collages.  I have probably told you (and everyone else here, lol) about my speed dating my bags.  I use all my bags (for a couple of days to a week or so) and check each off my list after use.  When I am done checking them all off, I start all over again.  So I am constantly using — and evaluating — my bags.  Sometimes, I rediscover and fall in love with some bags again while other times I fall out of love with others (like maybe one feature really bug me, lol).  I am focusing on trimming my collection (not as big as yours or others but a good size for me) and keeping only the bags that I truly love using.
> 
> Have a great weekend Miss Dawn .


Sweetie Iam, I love your idea of speed dating your bags!!

I am currently going through my collection and carrying bags I haven’t in a while, to see if I still like them. I’m determined not to buy anything thoughtlessly, but there are lots of small things to celebrate, e.g. an anniversary coming up, as well as a 10th anniversary at work (who’d a thunk?!) and my company gave me a Selfridges gift card which needs to be spent...

So I’m plotting and planning 

I hope all my friends are doing well


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sweetie Iam, I love your idea of speed dating your bags!!
> 
> I am currently going through my collection and carrying bags I haven’t in a while, to see if I still like them. I’m determined not to buy anything thoughtlessly, but there are lots of small things to celebrate, e.g. an anniversary coming up, as well as a 10th anniversary at work (who’d a thunk?!) and my company gave me a Selfridges gift card which needs to be spent...
> 
> So I’m plotting and planning
> 
> I hope all my friends are doing well



Well, a gift card needs to be spent so have fun shopping .   And Happy Anniversary (both of them) to you.


----------



## tealocean

Happy anniversary and work anniversary! I hope you find something with your gift card that makes your day every time you see and use it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Well, a gift card needs to be spent so have fun shopping .   And Happy Anniversary (both of them) to you.





tealocean said:


> Happy anniversary and work anniversary! I hope you find something with your gift card that makes your day every time you see and use it!



Thank you very much! Still looking for the right item to spend my celebratory gift card on. The planning is probably more fun than the execution


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Congratulations [emoji898][emoji322][emoji324]Ms. Dawn on both your wedding and work anniversary!!

And also, stay warm [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Totally off topic but here is my Christmas tree. Isn’t she beautiful? And look at my little fairy tale charms - a golden chandelier, golden key and crystal snowflakes 

I’m charmed by it and feel so happy. 

Plus I’m studying, so all my accessories have turned pink around it. 
- a candle in a crystal bucket, in pink sand
- a pink essential oil diffuser
- pink Swarovski pen
- new pink jacquard table runner from Portugal
- and even a pink Swell bottle 

Right, I need to go and pack for a conference I’m chairing tomorrow! But all this beauty will await me when I return home  so happy with it


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Totally off topic but here is my Christmas tree. Isn’t she beautiful? And look at my little fairy tale charms - a golden chandelier, golden key and crystal snowflakes
> 
> I’m charmed by it and feel so happy.
> 
> Plus I’m studying, so all my accessories have turned pink around it.
> - a candle in a crystal bucket, in pink sand
> - a pink essential oil diffuser
> - pink Swarovski pen
> - new pink jacquard table runner from Portugal
> - and even a pink Swell bottle
> 
> Right, I need to go and pack for a conference I’m chairing tomorrow! But all this beauty will await me when I return home  so happy with it


That is a beautifoooly decorated tree Miss_D!!! Good luck at your conference 
And look at the pretty pink S'well bottle, lol


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a beautifoooly decorated tree Miss_D!!! Good luck at your conference
> And look at the pretty pink S'well bottle, lol


Oh thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Totally off topic but here is my Christmas tree. Isn’t she beautiful? And look at my little fairy tale charms - a golden chandelier, golden key and crystal snowflakes
> 
> I’m charmed by it and feel so happy.
> 
> Plus I’m studying, so all my accessories have turned pink around it.
> - a candle in a crystal bucket, in pink sand
> - a pink essential oil diffuser
> - pink Swarovski pen
> - new pink jacquard table runner from Portugal
> - and even a pink Swell bottle
> 
> Right, I need to go and pack for a conference I’m chairing tomorrow! But all this beauty will await me when I return home  so happy with it



Wow, what a beautiful Christmas tree!!!  It looks as good as the one at the store that you posted on the other thread.  This tree would make me happy too.  And I love your new Geode Rose S’well bottle — I got my eye on this newish pink pattern.  Good luck studying and with your conference tomorrow—you will be great .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Totally off topic but here is my Christmas tree. Isn’t she beautiful? And look at my little fairy tale charms - a golden chandelier, golden key and crystal snowflakes
> 
> I’m charmed by it and feel so happy.
> 
> Plus I’m studying, so all my accessories have turned pink around it.
> - a candle in a crystal bucket, in pink sand
> - a pink essential oil diffuser
> - pink Swarovski pen
> - new pink jacquard table runner from Portugal
> - and even a pink Swell bottle
> 
> Right, I need to go and pack for a conference I’m chairing tomorrow! But all this beauty will await me when I return home  so happy with it


This is all so beautiful! I enjoy all the soothing pink too. I hope the conference ends up at least a little fun!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Totally off topic but here is my Christmas tree. Isn’t she beautiful? And look at my little fairy tale charms - a golden chandelier, golden key and crystal snowflakes
> 
> I’m charmed by it and feel so happy.
> 
> Plus I’m studying, so all my accessories have turned pink around it.
> - a candle in a crystal bucket, in pink sand
> - a pink essential oil diffuser
> - pink Swarovski pen
> - new pink jacquard table runner from Portugal
> - and even a pink Swell bottle
> 
> Right, I need to go and pack for a conference I’m chairing tomorrow! But all this beauty will await me when I return home  so happy with it


Too much gorgeousness all around!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Totally off topic but here is my Christmas tree. Isn’t she beautiful? And look at my little fairy tale charms - a golden chandelier, golden key and crystal snowflakes
> 
> I’m charmed by it and feel so happy.
> 
> Plus I’m studying, so all my accessories have turned pink around it.
> - a candle in a crystal bucket, in pink sand
> - a pink essential oil diffuser
> - pink Swarovski pen
> - new pink jacquard table runner from Portugal
> - and even a pink Swell bottle
> 
> Right, I need to go and pack for a conference I’m chairing tomorrow! But all this beauty will await me when I return home  so happy with it


Beautiful holiday decorations. I hope you had a great conference.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Wow, what a beautiful Christmas tree!!!  It looks as good as the one at the store that you posted on the other thread.  This tree would make me happy too.  And I love your new Geode Rose S’well bottle — I got my eye on this newish pink pattern.  Good luck studying and with your conference tomorrow—you will be great .



Conference went well, thank you!
Yes, I love this Swell bottle. It’s very artistic and feels lovely to hold as well.
Thank you for the compliments on my tree. It definitely doesn’t look as good as the ones in the shop, but Mr Dawn and I decorated it from scratch by ourselves including lights, so we’re feeling pretty chuffed with ourselves 



tealocean said:


> This is all so beautiful! I enjoy all the soothing pink too. I hope the conference ends up at least a little fun!



It’s not a fun event, but at least it’s not a scary one! Travel there and back was s bit tiring but I have a lot of holidays left to use up by December so I’m taking a long weekend to study (and shop & rest )



Kendie26 said:


> Too much gorgeousness all around!



Thank you so much dearest Kendie 



More bags said:


> Beautiful holiday decorations. I hope you had a great conference.



Thank you very much, my friend @More bags 
I’m really enjoying the decorations


----------



## Addicted to bags

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Happy thanksgiving to you too ATB, and all my lovely friends across the pond


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy thanksgiving to you too ATB, and all my lovely friends across the pond


Silly me to assume you are in the US. Have a good day Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A tidy bag wardrobe = peace of mind


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> A tidy bag wardrobe = peace of mind



So organized, impeccable and well thought out — like in all you do Miss Dawn.  I am glad your conference went well.  Have a good weekend


----------



## Addicted to bags

So beautifully arranged Miss Dawn!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> A tidy bag wardrobe = peace of mind


This is such a beautiful sight! Ah! Enjoy the peace!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> So organized, impeccable and well thought out — like in all you do Miss Dawn.  I am glad your conference went well.  Have a good weekend



Thank you 
I have lots of holidays left to use up by end December, so I took yesterday and today off as a long weekend. I’ve been shopping today 



Addicted to bags said:


> So beautifully arranged Miss Dawn!



Thank you, my friend 



tealocean said:


> This is such a beautiful sight! Ah! Enjoy the peace!



You are always very kind to me. I think your wardrobe sounds much more well managed and neat than mine. Mine is always threatening to overflow


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you
> I have lots of holidays left to use up by end December, so I took yesterday and today off as a long weekend. I’ve been shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my friend
> 
> 
> 
> You are always very kind to me. I think your wardrobe sounds much more well managed and neat than mine. Mine is always threatening to overflow


Shopping? Uh oh!! Make more room in your wardrobe, lol


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopping? Uh oh!! Make more room in your wardrobe, lol


Not bags luckily 

I bought various bits and pieces for home, and some cosmetics / beauty bits. The interesting things were:
- some Starbucks mugs with a really pretty London skyline motif
- a pink Venetian mask for a Christmas party that is coming up
- two mini Google home assistant pods (looking forward to trying them out!)

My pink Venetian mask is a work of beauty. I’m planning to wear a baby pink dress covered in bead work, with silver shoes and my rose ballerine Alma BB 

Plus a bonus shot of this week’s roses

(Can you tell I’m going through a pink phase? )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Not bags luckily
> 
> I bought various bits and pieces for home, and some cosmetics / beauty bits. The interesting things were:
> - some Starbucks mugs with a really pretty London skyline motif
> - a pink Venetian mask for a Christmas party that is coming up
> - two mini Google home assistant pods (looking forward to trying them out!)
> 
> My pink Venetian mask is a work of beauty. I’m planning to wear a baby pink dress covered in bead work, with silver shoes and my rose ballerine Alma BB
> 
> Plus a bonus shot of this week’s roses
> 
> (Can you tell I’m going through a pink phase? )


Beautiful mask and roses!   Lots of fun items you bought today.   I love pink too.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Some of my recent shopping 

Including

Cosmetics/Fragrance 
- Dior Holiday Couture eyeshadow palette
- Liz Earle limited edition rose scented skincare
- Urban Decay Cherry palette (love rose gold and wine palettes!)
- Chanel Coco Madameoiselle (one of my signature scents)
- Diptyque Baies candle (I burn so many candles, and this rose/berry combination is divine ) 

Electronics
- New iPad Mini
- New iWatch

Accessories 
- Tom Ford sunglasses

And finally, I committed to a purchase with my gift card from Selfridges from work... close up pictures coming!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So here is what I finally did with the gift card my work place gave me for my tenth anniversary. It was a Selfridges gift card and I thought for about a month - what is good enough to spend it on? 

With the gift card, the most senior Partners in the firm, including the CEO, wrote me a card with messages. Here are some of the messages:

- From my CEO: “Congratulations! It has been such a pleasure being part of your journey. You bring so much enthusiasm, team spirit and a can do attitude to everything you do. I look forward to continuing this journey together.”

- “It has been a fantastically successful 10 years and a huge pleasure working with you. Looking forward to the next 10!”

- “Well done! You’ve made it! Now we tell you what’s really going on...”

- “Wow, 10 years already! The next decade should be even more exciting!”

- “Well done! A great achievement and it’s fantastic to have you here as a colleague!”

I think there’s affection in those messages, and I’m grateful. I’ve been having a bit of a challenging time at work and life, so it’s nice to have the occasional affections and successes. 

I decided to buy two Montblanc SLGs with my gift card from work. A credit card holder to carry my work pass, and a business card holder. It feels very appropriate and professional. It matches my classic Montblanc pen case as well and my laptop bag (collage of my black leather Montblanc family below in the end). The leather is smooth and glossy


----------



## Addicted to bags

What awesome messages from your CEO and colleagues Miss Dawn! And a great haul


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> So here is what I finally did with the gift card my work place gave me for my tenth anniversary. It was a Selfridges gift card and I thought for about a month - what is good enough to spend it on?
> 
> With the gift card, the most senior Partners in the firm, including the CEO, wrote me a card with messages. Here are some of the messages:
> 
> - From my CEO: “Congratulations! It has been such a pleasure being part of your journey. You bring so much enthusiasm, team spirit and a can do attitude to everything you do. I look forward to continuing this journey together.”
> 
> - “It has been a fantastically successful 10 years and a huge pleasure working with you. Looking forward to the next 10!”
> 
> - “Well done! You’ve made it! Now we tell you what’s really going on...”
> 
> - “Wow, 10 years already! The next decade should be even more exciting!”
> 
> - “Well done! A great achievement and it’s fantastic to have you here as a colleague!”
> 
> I think there’s affection in those messages, and I’m grateful. I’ve been having a bit of a challenging time at work and life, so it’s nice to have the occasional affections and successes.
> 
> I decided to buy two Montblanc SLGs with my gift card from work. A credit card holder to carry my work pass, and a business card holder. It feels very appropriate and professional. It matches my classic Montblanc pen case as well and my laptop bag (collage of my black leather Montblanc family below in the end). The leather is smooth and glossy


The notes are so wonderful! I can tell you are very appreciated. That one about now telling you what's going on cracked me up! The SLGs are a lovely addition! I hope they make you smile and remind you how you feel today!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Some of my recent shopping
> 
> Including
> 
> Cosmetics/Fragrance
> - Dior Holiday Couture eyeshadow palette
> - Liz Earle limited edition rose scented skincare
> - Urban Decay Cherry palette (love rose gold and wine palettes!)
> - Chanel Coco Madameoiselle (one of my signature scents)
> - Diptyque Baies candle (I burn so many candles, and this rose/berry combination is divine )
> 
> Electronics
> - New iPad Mini
> - New iWatch
> 
> Accessories
> - Tom Ford sunglasses
> 
> And finally, I committed to a purchase with my gift card from Selfridges from work... close up pictures coming!



Oh wow, what a lovely haul of goodies Miss Dawn.  How fun and festive to see all those boxes/gifts displayed so beautifully.  And I love your new Montblanc SLGs — they go so well with your Montblanc items.   Big Congrats to you on your work anniversary and on receiving such wonderful (well deserved!!) compliments from your colleagues and bosses (I remember your CEO is especially fond and proud of you).  Please cherish and always remember these heartfelt messages — keep them handy for days when you feel a little discouraged or frustrated with work.  Just remember you got here on your own and can conquer any challenges/adventures ahead.  Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> What awesome messages from your CEO and colleagues Miss Dawn! And a great haul



Thank you very much ATB 



tealocean said:


> The notes are so wonderful! I can tell you are very appreciated. That one about now telling you what's going on cracked me up! The SLGs are a lovely addition! I hope they make you smile and remind you how you feel today!



That one made me laugh as well. And no, they haven’t told me what’s really going on!

The honeymoon excitement of my promotion at the end of last year has subsided, so it’s nice to have some other things to hold on to.

These messages were certainly nice, and I also received a fantastic client testimonial today, calling some of my skills ‘world class’ which sounds not credible...

However, otherwise, to be honest, I’m finding things challenging. At the beginning of the year, everyone was talking about my promotion to Partner as something that would happen next year. However I think I took a hit from the wobble I had in the summer about being worried about how international expansion would affect my role. It’s something my line manager and even my mentor have criticised, because they feel I should have been more confident and maybe that means I’m not ready for Partner. It’s really hard to convince people to the contrary when they start doubting your resilience. And to be honest, sometimes I doubt myself too...

Anyways, have to keep trying. Onwards and upwards.



Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, what a lovely haul of goodies Miss Dawn.  How fun and festive to see all those boxes/gifts displayed so beautifully.  And I love your new Montblanc SLGs — they go so well with your Montblanc items.   Big Congrats to you on your work anniversary and on receiving such wonderful (well deserved!!) compliments from your colleagues and bosses (I remember your CEO is especially fond and proud of you).  Please cherish and always remember these heartfelt messages — keep them handy for days when you feel a little discouraged or frustrated with work.  Just remember you got here on your own and can conquer any challenges/adventures ahead.  Thanks for sharing with us



Thank you very much sweetie 
I’ll try, and I’ll certainly attempt to not feel discouraged. Means a lot to have support from my friends


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much ATB
> 
> 
> 
> That one made me laugh as well. And no, they haven’t told me what’s really going on!
> 
> The honeymoon excitement of my promotion at the end of last year has subsided, so it’s nice to have some other things to hold on to.
> 
> These messages were certainly nice, and I also received a fantastic client testimonial today, calling some of my skills ‘world class’ which sounds not credible...
> 
> However, otherwise, to be honest, I’m finding things challenging. At the beginning of the year, everyone was talking about my promotion to Partner as something that would happen next year. However I think I took a hit from the wobble I had in the summer about being worried about how international expansion would affect my role. It’s something my line manager and even my mentor have criticised, because they feel I should have been more confident and maybe that means I’m not ready for Partner. It’s really hard to convince people to the contrary when they start doubting your resilience. And to be honest, sometimes I doubt myself too...
> 
> Anyways, have to keep trying. Onwards and upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much sweetie
> I’ll try, and I’ll certainly attempt to not feel discouraged. Means a lot to have support from my friends


That's so true that you have to show you believe in yourself. It sounds like they already knew you would make a great partner. You will convince/remind them you can do it. If it's what you want to do, you can show them you just had a moment of feeling off balance, and now you are ready to be a partner!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> That's so true that you have to show you believe in yourself. It sounds like they already knew you would make a great partner. You will convince/remind them you can do it. If it's what you want to do, you can show them you just had a moment of feeling off balance, and now you are ready to be a partner!


Thank you so much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I can’t stop thinking about this bag. 
Oh dear.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I can’t stop thinking about this bag.
> Oh dear.


Very cute! Can she be carried for work? Is she large enough?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Very cute! Can she be carried for work? Is she large enough?


No, she’s horribly impractical! 
She’s spacious enough to fit things for the weekend, but I would struggle to carry her for a work day. 
I definitely should not buy her.
Definitely...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> No, she’s horribly impractical!
> She’s spacious enough to fit things for the weekend, but I would struggle to carry her for a work day.
> I definitely should not buy her.
> Definitely...


LOL, I don't know how many times I've said definitely not and guess what? 
How about give yourself a week to give it a think, and if after 7 days you still want her go for it?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I can’t stop thinking about this bag.
> Oh dear.



It is super cute and I love the soft lilac like color.  I am probably not the right one to ask since I am in the process of parting with bags that are not practical or functional.  With that said, if you can truly use it for the weekend, then it may be ok to add it your collection.  Have you seen it in person?  My only concern is the way the bag opens (like a briefcase) — will it be difficult to have to kind of lay it flat to open it every single time?  What does Mr Dawn think of it?   Good luck deciding and let us know.  Have a good weekend Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL, I don't know how many times I've said definitely not and guess what?
> How about give yourself a week to give it a think, and if after 7 days you still want her go for it?


Absolutely agree, I should sleep on it. There’s quite a few bags on my wish list and I have such little wardrobe space that I really need to think about every purchase carefully


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> It is super cute and I love the soft lilac like color.  I am probably not the right one to ask since I am in the process of parting with bags that are not practical or functional.  With that said, if you can truly use it for the weekend, then it may be ok to add it your collection.  Have you seen it in person?  My only concern is the way the bag opens (like a briefcase) — will it be difficult to have to kind of lay it flat to open it every single time?  What does Mr Dawn think of it?   Good luck deciding and let us know.  Have a good weekend Miss Dawn


I saw it in person yesterday. It actually looked better in person than in pictures! 

It’s not actually a briefcase style opening. It opens like a regular bag, and is easy enough to use. 

Mr Dawn likes it in the Bordeaux colour, he thinks the lilac is a bit uninspiring, and he’s asking if I have a need for lilac in my wardrobe? 

I’m not sure about the rigid sides. It’s such small capacity. I think I need to think some more.

The next bag that is actually solidly on my wish list is the Pochette Metis in Noir Empreinte. (Like @Addicted to bags!)


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I saw it in person yesterday. It actually looked better in person than in pictures!
> 
> It’s not actually a briefcase style opening. It opens like a regular bag, and is easy enough to use.
> 
> Mr Dawn likes it in the Bordeaux colour, he thinks the lilac is a bit uninspiring, and he’s asking if I have a need for lilac in my wardrobe?
> 
> I’m not sure about the rigid sides. It’s such small capacity. I think I need to think some more.
> 
> The next bag that is actually solidly on my wish list is the Pochette Metis in Noir Empreinte. (Like @Addicted to bags!)



Ok good to know that it is easy to use and not briefcase style.  Bordeaux is pretty too and maybe less prone to color transfer.  Have fun deciding.


----------



## Mcmd11

Hi. I would recommend it. I have one and love it as a weekend bag or additional bag to work bag.  It’s small so just the essential items fit but love be carrying it.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mcmd11 said:


> Hi. I would recommend it. I have one and love it as a weekend bag or additional bag to work bag.  It’s small so just the essential items fit but love be carrying it.


It is so beautiful but I’m thinking it may not be that practical for me because I’m more comfortable when I have a bit more space than just the bare essentials. I need to think about it some more. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I may have mentioned I have a thing for pink... I have loved carrying my LV Alma BB this year but I wanted a slightly more ‘barbie’ pink. I also just received a bonus at work  

I went to the shops without a particular wish list, and I found this at Prada. I stood for about 30 min weighing it up, trying it on, and I thought I’d regret it if I didn’t buy it, because I’m always looking for a perfect pink. So I bought it 

I like it much more than the lilac Aspinal I’ve been weighing up. This is so versatile. The strap is adjustable so as a shoulder bag, I think it’s not too casual to carry to work (I don’t carry my Soho Disco for that reason) but I can also carry it casually as a cross body. I also like that it’s a superbrand but not too expensive as a fun colour. I think I love it  I will pack it up to carry tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I may have mentioned I have a thing for pink... I have loved carrying my LV Alma BB this year but I wanted a slightly more ‘barbie’ pink. I also just received a bonus at work
> 
> I went to the shops without a particular wish list, and I found this at Prada. I stood for about 30 min weighing it up, trying it on, and I thought I’d regret it if I didn’t buy it, because I’m always looking for a perfect pink. So I bought it
> 
> I like it much more than the lilac Aspinal I’ve been weighing up. This is so versatile. The strap is adjustable so as a shoulder bag, I think it’s not too casual to carry to work (I don’t carry my Soho Disco for that reason) but I can also carry it casually as a cross body. I also like that it’s a superbrand but not too expensive as a fun colour. I think I love it  I will pack it up to carry tomorrow.



Great choice!!  Love this pink and it is so classy with the gold hardware.  Very versatile too.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Great choice!!  Love this pink and it is so classy with the gold hardware.  Very versatile too.  Congrats and enjoy


Thank you dearest @Iamminda 
I love pink with GHW. To me this is a perfect pink. LV RB is just a bit more neutral blush, while this is a perfect rose pink 
Ps. Mr Dawn approves fully. He says it looks like my bag, like I’ve had it for years


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I may have mentioned I have a thing for pink... I have loved carrying my LV Alma BB this year but I wanted a slightly more ‘barbie’ pink. I also just received a bonus at work
> 
> I went to the shops without a particular wish list, and I found this at Prada. I stood for about 30 min weighing it up, trying it on, and I thought I’d regret it if I didn’t buy it, because I’m always looking for a perfect pink. So I bought it
> 
> I like it much more than the lilac Aspinal I’ve been weighing up. This is so versatile. The strap is adjustable so as a shoulder bag, I think it’s not too casual to carry to work (I don’t carry my Soho Disco for that reason) but I can also carry it casually as a cross body. I also like that it’s a superbrand but not too expensive as a fun colour. I think I love it  I will pack it up to carry tomorrow.


Yay! It's fun when you are surprised by the perfect bag. Pink and pretty! I love the structure and shape!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> I may have mentioned I have a thing for pink... I have loved carrying my LV Alma BB this year but I wanted a slightly more ‘barbie’ pink. I also just received a bonus at work
> 
> I went to the shops without a particular wish list, and I found this at Prada. I stood for about 30 min weighing it up, trying it on, and I thought I’d regret it if I didn’t buy it, because I’m always looking for a perfect pink. So I bought it
> 
> I like it much more than the lilac Aspinal I’ve been weighing up. This is so versatile. The strap is adjustable so as a shoulder bag, I think it’s not too casual to carry to work (I don’t carry my Soho Disco for that reason) but I can also carry it casually as a cross body. I also like that it’s a superbrand but not too expensive as a fun colour. I think I love it  I will pack it up to carry tomorrow.


Totally your style girl! Me likey!! Happy Congrats on this little pink gem!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Yay! It's fun when you are surprised by the perfect bag. Pink and pretty! I love the structure and shape!





Kendie26 said:


> Totally your style girl! Me likey!! Happy Congrats on this little pink gem!



Thank you, my dear friends


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated family collages 
My pink family looks so much more well-rounded with the addition of my new pink Prada


----------



## Mcmd11

Kendie26 said:


> Totally your style girl! Me likey!! Happy Congrats on this little pink gem![emoji813]



Congratulations [emoji322] on the new pink bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mcmd11 said:


> Congratulations [emoji322] on the new pink bag!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I like your new avatar. Is that a place you've been already or want to go to?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> I like your new avatar. Is that a place you've been already or want to go to?


Been! Maldives 

The incredible thing is I took that photo myself. And I don’t know how to edit / photoshop so that’s just how it looked!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Been! Maldives
> 
> The incredible thing is I took that photo myself. And I don’t know how to edit / photoshop so that’s just how it looked!


Wow!  Makes me want to lay a towel out straight away and lay down! Great job taking the picture Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow!  Makes me want to lay a towel out straight away and lay down! Great job taking the picture Miss Dawn


As I am (as usual ) off topic, I may as well share a collage I made recently for the lock screen on my phone. These are some of the lovely beaches I’ve been to in recent years. All unedited photos on my phone. The world is such a beautiful big place. I love travelling


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> As I am (as usual ) off topic, I may as well share a collage I made recently for the lock screen on my phone. These are some of the lovely beaches I’ve been to in recent years. All unedited photos on my phone. The world is such a beautiful big place. I love travelling



Beautiful beaches — what wonderful memories you must have from your travels


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Kendie26 sweetie here is an update on my avatar 

@Iamminda, yes. So many great memories 

@addictedtobags thank you for the photograph-taking-skills compliment (I don’t think I’m good at photography, but I treat my phone like a photo diary. So many good memories )

I should have tagged @tealocean as I was posting the beach collage because I know that she loves ocean pictures And @BlueCherry and @Venessa84 who love the blues like me


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> As I am (as usual ) off topic, I may as well share a collage I made recently for the lock screen on my phone. These are some of the lovely beaches I’ve been to in recent years. All unedited photos on my phone. The world is such a beautiful big place. I love travelling


 Thank you Miss_Dawn! I love your beach pictures! You've been to so many gorgeous places, and you're a talented photographer.  I am enjoying all the colors and beauty.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Kendie26 sweetie here is an update on my avatar
> 
> @Iamminda, yes. So many great memories
> 
> @addictedtobags thank you for the photograph-taking-skills compliment (I don’t think I’m good at photography, but I treat my phone like a photo diary. So many good memories )
> 
> I should have tagged @tealocean as I was posting the beach collage because I know that she loves ocean pictures And @BlueCherry and @Venessa84 who love the blues like me


ALL of your pics are phenomenal!! So glad you experience such great travels & your bags are killer fab!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Thank you Miss_Dawn! I love your beach pictures! You've been to so many gorgeous places, and you're a talented photographer.  I am enjoying all the colors and beauty.





Kendie26 said:


> ALL of your pics are phenomenal!! So glad you experience such great travels & your bags are killer fab!



Thank you my dear friends


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mr Dawn and I went out to buy some small treats for an upcoming anniversary (we celebrate a couple of anniversaries each year )

Photos to follow, but everything in London was so festive


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn and I went out to buy some small treats for an upcoming anniversary (we celebrate a couple of anniversaries each year )
> 
> Photos to follow, but everything in London was so festive



It must be so fun and festive in London at this time of the year.  Great to see your beautiful Miss Ruby.  Can’t wait to see your new goodies .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay, it’s not my anniversary yet so I can’t open everything 

I’ve only unboxed my new Smythson notebook with “Live, Love, Laugh” gold lettering in the colour ‘candy pink’. I love it, and it matches my a little clutch pouch I had from before, also with “Live, Love, Laugh” gold lettering.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I will open these later...


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, it’s not my anniversary yet so I can’t open everything
> 
> I’ve only unboxed my new Smythson notebook with “Live, Love, Laugh” gold lettering in the colour ‘candy pink’. I love it, and it matches my a little clutch pouch I had from before, also with “Live, Love, Laugh” gold lettering.



I love this candy pink notebook — so pretty, looks similar to rose ballerine?  You do like pink a lot, huh?   Me too .  Gosh, even the blue Smythson shopping bag is pretty.  Those roses are beautiful — love the yellow/red combo.  You always get such pretty roses from your sweetie (lucky you). Can’t wait to see what’s inside the other boxes.  Are you on holiday break already or soon?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love this candy pink notebook — so pretty, looks similar to rose ballerine?  You do like pink a lot, huh?   Me too .  Gosh, even the blue Smythson shopping bag is pretty.  Those roses are beautiful — love the yellow/red combo.  You always get such pretty roses from your sweetie (lucky you). Can’t wait to see what’s inside the other boxes.  Are you on holiday break already or soon?


Thank you! Yes, I love pink, but right now I’m going through a particular pale pink phase. Not sure why 

It’s similar to Rose Ballerine, but a bit darker. This is a seasonal Smythson colour, so I really wanted it while I had a chance! 

Yes, on holiday from 14th until 2nd Jan, woo hoo! I had lots of holiday left, so I decided to be profligate and take lots of time off! Tomorrow we’re going away for 8 days


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My anniversary treats


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And my updated (growing!) Chanel black caviar SLG family  (because I am such a matchy matchy soul )

Merry Christmas to all my friends


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My anniversary treats



Happy Special Anniversary Miss Dawn and Mr Dawn.  What beautiful flowers!!!   Wonderful CC goodies.  I love your new CC cardholder — your black caviar SLG family is pretty much complete.  Matchy matchy is good .  I am most impressed by the card that Mr Dawn selected.  I am a huge fan of greeting cards.  I spend a lot of time picking the perfect card each time.  My DH doesn’t quite understand the importance of greeting cards (although he tries his best to get me a good one some years, lol).  Anyways, hope you have a Wonderful Anniversary celebration.  And Merry Christmas .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy Special Anniversary Miss Dawn and Mr Dawn.  What beautiful flowers!!!   Wonderful CC goodies.  I love your new CC cardholder — your black caviar SLG family is pretty much complete.  Matchy matchy is good .  I am most impressed by the card that Mr Dawn selected.  I am a huge fan of greeting cards.  I spend a lot of time picking the perfect card each time.  My DH doesn’t quite understand the importance of greeting cards (although he tries his best to get me a good one some years, lol).  Anyways, hope you have a Wonderful Anniversary celebration.  And Merry Christmas .


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’ve ordered a party clutch from the Selfridges sale, but need to go compare with a YSL WOC to decide whether or not to keep. A party clutch is definitely on my immediate wish list


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Kendie26 sweetie here is an update on my avatar
> 
> @Iamminda, yes. So many great memories
> 
> @addictedtobags thank you for the photograph-taking-skills compliment (I don’t think I’m good at photography, but I treat my phone like a photo diary. So many good memories )
> 
> I should have tagged @tealocean as I was posting the beach collage because I know that she loves ocean pictures And @BlueCherry and @Venessa84 who love the blues like me



Hello MD, I have been MIA for some time and will catch up on threads soon - looking forward to seeing what I’ve been tagged to look at


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay update time! 

I picked up a Jimmy Choo Florence clutch which was on sale at Selfridges, because a party clutch is solidly on my wish list for this year. But I didn’t love it, so it went back immediately.

In my heart of hearts I know I want a YSL clutch in pale gold. It’s the perfect silver / gold that will go with any party outfit. So that’s the one I’ll wait for  

Here’s the one I returned... 

And the YSL is the one I really want


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BlueCherry said:


> Hello MD, I have been MIA for some time and will catch up on threads soon - looking forward to seeing what I’ve been tagged to look at


Welcome back sweetie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Another update for my diary-style entries. After a tough set of months at work, of really doubting myself, I think I’m hitting my groove again.

There was a huge all-company meeting a few days ago at work. Usually we don’t have meetings across all of our offices (instead the CEO goes around the countries on a bit of a road show) but this was an all-company simultaneous meeting by video conferencing.

I was singled out by name because one of the projects I’ve been leading has been in the news and the client gave us a fantastic testimonial about what a great expert I am in my job  And we had our annual company awards - my team had been anonymously nominated for a prize as the best team in the company. We won and it was announced at the company meeting (I hadn’t even known we were nominated!) Because “it’s a team that is a pleasure to work in, and work with, where everyone knows what they’re doing from the analyst to the partners, and have a common sense of purpose” 

The thing is, I built that team pretty much from scratch, which was part of the reason I got promoted to Director. Before I made Director, my CEO took me to lunch and quizzed me on how I’d done it, and I couldn’t really answer. It’s by instinct. I know what kind of team I want to work in, I know how I want to be managed, so I just create that environment. I have a lot of autonomy. I’m deputy head of team and the head and I are completely relaxed with each other, so I can hire who I want, I can run meetings as I want, and juniors usually want to work with me. Some of them copy my mannerisms and sayings, which is the funniest thing 

I’m so proud and grateful


----------



## Miss_Dawn

In terms of big new purchases, I’ve ordered a new winter coat from Burberry. It’s very similar to the camel wool & cashmere trench I bought last year which has been a great purchase. It just elevates any look. So hopefully this one will be good too


----------



## Iamminda

Happy New Year Miss Dawn!!  So glad to hear you are hitting your groove again at work!!  And congrats on the big shout out and recognition at your company-wide meeting!!!  Yeah for this big confidence booster and confirmation of your excellence!!!  Keep this positivity and momentum going — you are off to a great start this year.

Bummer you didn’t like the JC clutch but I also like the YSL WOC better.   Looking forward to your reveal later.

Beautiful new Burberry coat — what an elegant classic coat that you can enjoy wearing for years to come.  Congrats in advance.

Have a good weekend MD and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Another update for my diary-style entries. After a tough set of months at work, of really doubting myself, I think I’m hitting my groove again.
> 
> There was a huge all-company meeting a few days ago at work. Usually we don’t have meetings across all of our offices (instead the CEO goes around the countries on a bit of a road show) but this was an all-company simultaneous meeting by video conferencing.
> 
> I was singled out by name because one of the projects I’ve been leading has been in the news and the client gave us a fantastic testimonial about what a great expert I am in my job  And we had our annual company awards - my team had been anonymously nominated for a prize as the best team in the company. We won and it was announced at the company meeting (I hadn’t even known we were nominated!) Because “it’s a team that is a pleasure to work in, and work with, where everyone knows what they’re doing from the analyst to the partners, and have a common sense of purpose”
> 
> The thing is, I built that team pretty much from scratch, which was part of the reason I got promoted to Director. Before I made Director, my CEO took me to lunch and quizzed me on how I’d done it, and I couldn’t really answer. It’s by instinct. I know what kind of team I want to work in, I know how I want to be managed, so I just create that environment. I have a lot of autonomy. I’m deputy head of team and the head and I are completely relaxed with each other, so I can hire who I want, I can run meetings as I want, and juniors usually want to work with me. Some of them copy my mannerisms and sayings, which is the funniest thing
> 
> I’m so proud and grateful


 Biggest  on ALL of your huge accomplishments dear friend!!! WOOHOO YOU!!It’s wonderful to hear that your company & everyone appreciate you so much! Love all of your recent pics, especially the Burberry coat...such a chic, timeless classic & I adore that pink writing book


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> As I am (as usual ) off topic, I may as well share a collage I made recently for the lock screen on my phone. These are some of the lovely beaches I’ve been to in recent years. All unedited photos on my phone. The world is such a beautiful big place. I love travelling



What beautiful shots...I need a real vacation...lol


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Another update for my diary-style entries. After a tough set of months at work, of really doubting myself, I think I’m hitting my groove again.
> 
> There was a huge all-company meeting a few days ago at work. Usually we don’t have meetings across all of our offices (instead the CEO goes around the countries on a bit of a road show) but this was an all-company simultaneous meeting by video conferencing.
> 
> I was singled out by name because one of the projects I’ve been leading has been in the news and the client gave us a fantastic testimonial about what a great expert I am in my job  And we had our annual company awards - my team had been anonymously nominated for a prize as the best team in the company. We won and it was announced at the company meeting (I hadn’t even known we were nominated!) Because “it’s a team that is a pleasure to work in, and work with, where everyone knows what they’re doing from the analyst to the partners, and have a common sense of purpose”
> 
> The thing is, I built that team pretty much from scratch, which was part of the reason I got promoted to Director. Before I made Director, my CEO took me to lunch and quizzed me on how I’d done it, and I couldn’t really answer. It’s by instinct.* I know what kind of team I want to work in, I know how I want to be managed, so I just create that environment.* I have a lot of autonomy. I’m deputy head of team and the head and I are completely relaxed with each other, so I can hire who I want, I can run meetings as I want, and juniors usually want to work with me. Some of them copy my mannerisms and sayings, which is the funniest thing
> 
> I’m so proud and grateful


 Wow! Congratulations! I especially love the bolded-how you manage the way you want to be managed!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> My anniversary treats


What a beautiful sight! All the black goodies and the vibrant colorful flowers! Your new sweet pink gift is a beauty. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Another update for my diary-style entries. After a tough set of months at work, of really doubting myself, I think I’m hitting my groove again.
> 
> There was a huge all-company meeting a few days ago at work. Usually we don’t have meetings across all of our offices (instead the CEO goes around the countries on a bit of a road show) but this was an all-company simultaneous meeting by video conferencing.
> 
> I was singled out by name because one of the projects I’ve been leading has been in the news and the client gave us a fantastic testimonial about what a great expert I am in my job  And we had our annual company awards - my team had been anonymously nominated for a prize as the best team in the company. We won and it was announced at the company meeting (I hadn’t even known we were nominated!) Because “it’s a team that is a pleasure to work in, and work with, where everyone knows what they’re doing from the analyst to the partners, and have a common sense of purpose”
> 
> The thing is, I built that team pretty much from scratch, which was part of the reason I got promoted to Director. Before I made Director, my CEO took me to lunch and quizzed me on how I’d done it, and I couldn’t really answer. It’s by instinct. I know what kind of team I want to work in, I know how I want to be managed, so I just create that environment. I have a lot of autonomy. I’m deputy head of team and the head and I are completely relaxed with each other, so I can hire who I want, I can run meetings as I want, and juniors usually want to work with me. Some of them copy my mannerisms and sayings, which is the funniest thing
> 
> I’m so proud and grateful


Congratulations on this brilliant recognition at work! Best wishes for an outstanding 2019!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year Miss Dawn!!  So glad to hear you are hitting your groove again at work!!  And congrats on the big shout out and recognition at your company-wide meeting!!!  Yeah for this big confidence booster and confirmation of your excellence!!!  Keep this positivity and momentum going — you are off to a great start this year.
> 
> Bummer you didn’t like the JC clutch but I also like the YSL WOC better.   Looking forward to your reveal later.
> 
> Beautiful new Burberry coat — what an elegant classic coat that you can enjoy wearing for years to come.  Congrats in advance.
> 
> Have a good weekend MD and thanks for sharing.



Thank you sweetie.
I hope you’re doing great 
The Burberry coat has arrived but I haven’t worn it out yet! Maybe today. 
I really appreciate the general life cheerleading  Things are crazily busy and I’m working all sorts of hours. This weekend I’m not working but I need to study  I think I may keep myself too busy... will go out for a ramble shortly though. 



Kendie26 said:


> Biggest  on ALL of your huge accomplishments dear friend!!! WOOHOO YOU!!It’s wonderful to hear that your company & everyone appreciate you so much! Love all of your recent pics, especially the Burberry coat...such a chic, timeless classic & I adore that pink writing book



You’re very sweet Kendie. Thank you 



Venessa84 said:


> What beautiful shots...I need a real vacation...lol



You absolutely need a real vacation. Winter is such a drag after Christmas! I’m really looking forward to spring 



tealocean said:


> Wow! Congratulations! I especially love the bolded-how you manage the way you want to be managed!



Thank you! You’re very kind 



tealocean said:


> What a beautiful sight! All the black goodies and the vibrant colorful flowers! Your new sweet pink gift is a beauty. Happy Anniversary!



The bag or the notebook? Bag wasn’t a present, but the notebook was  I’m going through such a pink phase!  



More bags said:


> Congratulations on this brilliant recognition at work! Best wishes for an outstanding 2019!



And you too, my dear friend  Thank you.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you sweetie.
> I hope you’re doing great
> The Burberry coat has arrived but I haven’t worn it out yet! Maybe today.
> I really appreciate the general life cheerleading  Things are crazily busy and I’m working all sorts of hours. This weekend I’m not working but I need to study  I think I may keep myself too busy... will go out for a ramble shortly though.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re very sweet Kendie. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> You absolutely need a real vacation. Winter is such a drag after Christmas! I’m really looking forward to spring
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You’re very kind
> 
> 
> 
> The bag or the notebook? Bag wasn’t a present, but the notebook was  I’m going through such a pink phase!
> 
> 
> 
> And you too, my dear friend  Thank you.


Both! The bag and the notebook! You know I have a special appreciation for the notebook. It's funny how I enjoyed stationery before bags. I'm glad you're enjoying pink so much. I like to keep pink around me too. I usually prefer the brighter pinks, but the softness of light pink is refreshing.  It's such a pretty and fresh color and makes me look forward to spring. I hope this week is a great one for you, full of simple delights!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Away for Valentine’s weekend 

Here is my Coco Handle who wanted to come with me sitting on top of Mr Dawn’s annual Valentine’s box of presents


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mr. Dawn is a sweetheart! A box of different gifts? Very thoughtful and loving


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Mr. Dawn is a sweetheart! A box of different gifts? Very thoughtful and loving


Yes! He’s done it every year since we were engaged! I’ve just finished unboxing everything and taking pictures for my photo diary. Will post shortly. I think it’s my second favourite box ever


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’ve worked till 11pm every day this week and I’m knackered! 

Today, I left early after a conference and we went away for the weekend. Mr Dawn gave me my ‘box’ and it is just perfect. I love everything! 

- LV Kirigami SLGs 
- the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on 
- caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
- rose gold water bottles 
- rose gold travel jewellery case
- Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
- Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
- so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!

My cup of happiness runs over 

Happy (early) Valentine’s, my friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Away for Valentine’s weekend
> 
> Here is my Coco Handle who wanted to come with me sitting on top of Mr Dawn’s annual Valentine’s box of presents


----------



## Iamminda

What an epic Valentine’s Day Haul Miss Dawn.  And to think Mr Dawn does this every year — beyond impressed.  He is just the best (I know I have said it before but I mean it every single time).  I am in love with that blue pen — so fancy with the crystal/jewel.  And you are lucky to have scored the Kirigami set (so hard to find).  And your new WOC is perfect (great decision to get this one instead of the JC (?) one earlier).  I hope you have a fantastic get away and Happy Valentine’s Day .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve worked till 11pm every day this week and I’m knackered!
> 
> Today, I left early after a conference and we went away for the weekend. Mr Dawn gave me my ‘box’ and it is just perfect. I love everything!
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over
> 
> Happy (early) Valentine’s, my friends


 Happy Valentine's! Have a sweet time away and enjoy all your beautiful gifts when you get back! This is so sweet your husband does all this! What a sweet tradition!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve worked till 11pm every day this week and I’m knackered!
> 
> Today, I left early after a conference and we went away for the weekend. Mr Dawn gave me my ‘box’ and it is just perfect. I love everything!
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over
> 
> Happy (early) Valentine’s, my friends



Wow so many great goodies and he gift wrapped everything too!! I think that little touch of gift wrapping is so touching! You got yourself a great one Miss Dawn! 
And this is only your 2nd favorite box?  Gosh what goodies were in your favorite box if that's not too personal to ask?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow so many great goodies and *he gift wrapped everything too*!! I think that little touch of gift wrapping is so touching! You got yourself a great one Miss Dawn!
> And this is only your 2nd favorite box?  Gosh what goodies were in your favorite box if that's not too personal to ask?



That he gift wrapped all those boxes is very impressive and sweet!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Now before carrying on with the bags by designer/collection, let's stop and do an ode to pink & red


Beautiful!!!!!!! I can't believe @RuedeNesle didn't see this yet. She would prob pass out then try to grab some of your bags through the screen!!! Hahahah!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> The picture of red SLGs in the bottom left hand side of the collage has been blurred out slightly. *That's because each of the items is hot stamped in gold lettering, with my name*. I bought these at an unknown leather shop abroad. I have a few items like that: non-branded leather accessories that remind me of sun-drenched, noisy, riotously colourful souks in Marrakech or Istanbul etc


What? Miss Dawn isn't your  real name?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


>







Iamminda said:


> What an epic Valentine’s Day Haul Miss Dawn.  And to think Mr Dawn does this every year — beyond impressed.  He is just the best (I know I have said it before but I mean it every single time).  I am in love with that blue pen — so fancy with the crystal/jewel.  And you are lucky to have scored the Kirigami set (so hard to find).  And your new WOC is perfect (great decision to get this one instead of the JC (?) one earlier).  I hope you have a fantastic get away and Happy Valentine’s Day .



Thank you so much Iam!
I’m really glad I didn’t settle for the Choo clutch, and I’m really pleased to have this one. It feels a bit too opulent though- definitely only party/wedding wear 



tealocean said:


> Happy Valentine's! Have a sweet time away and enjoy all your beautiful gifts when you get back! This is so sweet your husband does all this! What a sweet tradition!



Thank you @tealocean 
I really want to put a cartridge in the Sonnet FP and try it out! I love red pens with gold hardware. (Is “hardware” the right term for pens?! ) 



Addicted to bags said:


> Wow so many great goodies and he gift wrapped everything too!! I think that little touch of gift wrapping is so touching! You got yourself a great one Miss Dawn!
> And this is only your 2nd favorite box?  Gosh what goodies were in your favorite box if that's not too personal to ask?



You’re so cute ATB!

Your black PM is the handbag that is solidly on my wish list this year... now I’m all satisfied with so many goodies and it will be ages till I commit to the PM! 

I love the fact that he wraps everything even though he’s not good at wrapping and it must take him ages! It’s very cute 

My favourite box was part of an amazing few days. About 5 years ago. On V day itself, he gave me three kinds of roses (a small potted bush, a bouquet, and a single long stemmed rose) and we went for dinner and theatre. On the weekend, I opened the box and a helium balloon flew out. It had lots of little presents, and two pieces of jewellery - a blue topaz ring, and a four-row diamond cluster half eternity cocktail ring. We were staying in an amazing place and when I opened the curtains there was an immense green lawn and I just felt amazing. We’d been going through a tough time with some family health issues at the time, and I still remember the huge relief and respite I felt. So that box is really special in my memories. But this one is a pretty great runner up 



Sunshine mama said:


> That he gift wrapped all those boxes is very impressive and sweet!!!



Thank you!  



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!! I can't believe @RuedeNesle didn't see this yet. She would prob pass out then try to grab some of your bags through the screen!!! Hahahah!



Hahahahah poor @RuedeNesle 
She’s so cute 



Sunshine mama said:


> What? Miss Dawn isn't your  real name?



Hahahahah 
Sunshine Mama isn’t your real name?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much Iam!
> I’m really glad I didn’t settle for the Choo clutch, and I’m really pleased to have this one. It feels a bit too opulent though- definitely only party/wedding wear
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @tealocean
> I really want to put a cartridge in the Sonnet FP and try it out! I love red pens with gold hardware. (Is “hardware” the right term for pens?! )
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so cute ATB!
> 
> Your black PM is the handbag that is solidly on my wish list this year... now I’m all satisfied with so many goodies and it will be ages till I commit to the PM!
> 
> I love the fact that he wraps everything even though he’s not good at wrapping and it must take him ages! It’s very cute
> 
> My favourite box was part of an amazing few days. About 5 years ago. On V day itself, he gave me three kinds of roses (a small potted bush, a bouquet, and a single long stemmed rose) and we went for dinner and theatre. On the weekend, I opened the box and a helium balloon flew out. It had lots of little presents, and two pieces of jewellery - a blue topaz ring, and a four-row diamond cluster half eternity cocktail ring. We were staying in an amazing place and when I opened the curtains there was an immense green lawn and I just felt amazing. We’d been going through a tough time with some family health issues at the time, and I still remember the huge relief and respite I felt. So that box is really special in my memories. But this one is a pretty great runner up
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahah poor @RuedeNesle
> She’s so cute
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahah
> Sunshine Mama isn’t your real name?


He's so thoughtful and imaginative. He should teach a "How to Treat Your Wife" seminar to other husbands


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> He's so thoughtful and imaginative. He should teach a "How to Treat Your Wife" seminar to other husbands


Yeah! I really wanted to show my DH Miss Dawn's pics  of her Valentine's gifts,  but I decided not to.  It seemed too pushy and seemed like comparing the DHs!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve worked till 11pm every day this week and I’m knackered!
> 
> Today, I left early after a conference and we went away for the weekend. Mr Dawn gave me my ‘box’ and it is just perfect. I love everything!
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over
> 
> Happy (early) Valentine’s, my friends






There wasn't a fainting gif good enough for all the beautiful (and beautifully wrapped) gifts from your wonderful, thoughtful DH.
Mr. Dawn: Mic drop!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! I really wanted to show my DH Miss Dawn's pics  of her Valentine's gifts,  but I decided not to.  It seemed too pushy and seemed like comparing the DHs!


Yeah, you need to think of a more subtle and sneaky way


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> He's so thoughtful and imaginative. He should teach a "How to Treat Your Wife" seminar to other husbands



Thank you 



Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! I really wanted to show my DH Miss Dawn's pics  of her Valentine's gifts,  but I decided not to.  It seemed too pushy and seemed like comparing the DHs!



Did Mr Sunshine take the hint which I’m sure you managed to find a subtle way to drop in? 



RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4336729
> 
> 
> There wasn't a fainting gif good enough for all the beautiful (and beautifully wrapped) gifts from your wonderful, thoughtful DH.
> Mr. Dawn: Mic drop!



You are so cute RDN!! 
Thank you



Addicted to bags said:


> Yeah, you need to think of a more subtle and sneaky way



Hahahaha


----------



## Miss_Dawn

What a week!! 

So, last weekend was lovely. We were away in the UK, just for a weekend getaway, and it was marvellously relaxing. A small collage of our hotel and the park is attached 

This week was more than ordinarily insane. I have lots of deadlines. So even if I had evening commitments like my book club, I ended up working afterwards from home! 

On Valentine’s Day Mr Dawn said he wanted to go for dinner and I said I’d try to get out of work! After being (just a bit ) late, he met me outside work with a single rose and a small present (Swarovski bracelet). I felt very lucky. After dinner, we walk back to the car and he pulled out a dozen red roses ( @musiclover ). 

By this time I felt a bit overwhelmed. 

Then we got home and he had two heart balloons flying in the lounge with a tiny teddy bear next to them. 

By this time I felt embarrassed with how spoiled I felt!! 

I think he wanted to spoil me rotten because I’m working too hard. It was lovely.

And what did I do after all this? I signed back on to my network and worked till midnight 

I’m Dawn and I’m a workaholic 

However I’m putting my foot down and not working this weekend 

In other news, we made a candle at home with frangipani and Lily of the Valley essential oils a couple of weeks ago. I just gave it to my parents and my dad called this morning to say it’s awesome and he is burning it already. That makes me happy  Here is the candle we made. 

And yes I’m thoroughly off topic again


----------



## Miss_Dawn




----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a week!!
> 
> So, last weekend was lovely. We were away in the UK, just for a weekend getaway, and it was marvellously relaxing. A small collage of our hotel and the park is attached
> 
> This week was more than ordinarily insane. I have lots of deadlines. So even if I had evening commitments like my book club, I ended up working afterwards from home!
> 
> On Valentine’s Day Mr Dawn said he wanted to go for dinner and I said I’d try to get out of work! After being (just a bit ) late, he met me outside work with a single rose and a small present (Swarovski bracelet). I felt very lucky. After dinner, we walk back to the car and he pulled out a dozen red roses ( @musiclover ).
> 
> By this time I felt a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> Then we got home and he had two heart balloons flying in the lounge with a tiny teddy bear next to them.
> 
> By this time I felt embarrassed with how spoiled I felt!!
> 
> I think he wanted to spoil me rotten because I’m working too hard. It was lovely.
> 
> And what did I do after all this? I signed back on to my network and worked till midnight
> 
> I’m Dawn and I’m a workaholic
> 
> However I’m putting my foot down and not working this weekend
> 
> In other news, we made a candle at home with frangipani and Lily of the Valley essential oils a couple of weeks ago. I just gave it to my parents and my dad called this morning to say it’s awesome and he is burning it already. That makes me happy  Here is the candle we made.
> 
> And yes I’m thoroughly off topic again



Oh gosh, it sounds lovely to be spoiled and loved especially on V-Day — please don’t be embarrassed, just enjoy.  Mr Dawn is so good at doing that — you got yourself a very special guy there.  I am glad you had a beautiful V-Day evening (before you went back to your work, lol).  I am also glad you are not working this weekend.  You really need to recharge a bit on the weekend (even just a part of it) so you can be at your best during the week.  

What a nice gift you gave to your parents — especially since you made it yourself, I bet it smells awesome.  Glad to hear they loved it.  

Thanks for sharing these lovely pics of your getaway—we always enjoy the beautiful scenery. 

Have a good weekend Miss Dawn


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr Sunshine take the hint which I’m sure you managed to find a subtle way to drop in?



Unfortunately not yet. He has been sooo bombarded with work stuff, so I am waiting for the RIGHT moment to pounce.....I mean manipulate.....I mean.... ummmm.....drop hints!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Away for a business trip to Amsterdam that became a long weekend away with Mr Dawn 

Pictures from today. 

I went to buy the black LV PM that has been on my wish list since the empreinte range was released in the PM, but after trying it out with all my stuff, I realised it has too many design features that aren’t quite perfect for me. So I left it.  

What black bag shall I add to my wish list now?  Much careful thinking required!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Away for a business trip to Amsterdam that became a long weekend away with Mr Dawn
> 
> Pictures from today.
> 
> I went to buy the black LV PM that has been on my wish list since the empreinte range was released in the PM, but after trying it out with all my stuff, I realised it has too many design features that aren’t quite perfect for me. So I left it.
> 
> What black bag shall I add to my wish list now?  Much careful thinking required!



Beautiful scenery Miss Dawn — glad you and Mr Dawn are spending the weekend there.  Has the tulip season started there yet?  

That’s too bad the black PM did not work out — such a beautiful bag but kinda small, for me at least.  I kind of like the black Ponthieu PM (which is a good size bag).  I have not tried on the Surene but it looks nice from the pics.  There are many great black bag options out there — have fun looking and shopping .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hi Miss Dawn  Sorry the PM didn't work for you. I guess I don't carry that much. I've got my eye on a Tod's D-Styling bag in the mini size but the small might be an option for you. I was told by the SA it's called the D bag because Princess Diana carried it. Anyway I think it's a roomy bag that can be carried on the crook of the arm or crossbody. And the leather is very soft. The lining I'm not crazy about, but no one will see it but me. The lining is kinda old fashioned.

https://www.tods.com/us-en/Tod's-D-Styling-Small/p/XBWANYH0200XPAB999/


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful scenery Miss Dawn — glad you and Mr Dawn are spending the weekend there.  Has the tulip season started there yet?
> 
> That’s too bad the black PM did not work out — such a beautiful bag but kinda small, for me at least.  I kind of like the black Ponthieu PM (which is a good size bag).  I have not tried on the Surene but it looks nice from the pics.  There are many great black bag options out there — have fun looking and shopping .



Thank you sweetie  You know, I think the Surene should make it on to my “mull list” (prior to potentially going on wish list ). It looks so practical!

Tulip season doesn’t seem to have started yet but I saw some pretty blossoming trees today and we had a great time in the Rijksmuseum. I love museums 

Pictures attached! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Miss Dawn  Sorry the PM didn't work for you. I guess I don't carry that much. I've got my eye on a Tod's D-Styling bag in the mini size but the small might be an option for you. I was told by the SA it's called the D bag because Princess Diana carried it. Anyway I think it's a roomy bag that can be carried on the crook of the arm or crossbody. And the leather is very soft. The lining I'm not crazy about, but no one will see it but me. The lining is kinda old fashioned.
> 
> https://www.tods.com/us-en/Tod's-D-Styling-Small/p/XBWANYH0200XPAB999/



Thank you ATB! Your PM looks awesome on you (as do most of your bags. And scarves. And outfits. Okay, everything looks awesome on you )

I’ll have to check out the Tod’s. Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I just made some updated superbrand family collages, for pure self-indulgence (because it makes me happy to see all my bags in a group picture )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I also made two SLG family collages- my Chanel and LV SLGs because they’re getting a lot of wear at the moment.


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a week!!
> 
> So, last weekend was lovely. We were away in the UK, just for a weekend getaway, and it was marvellously relaxing. A small collage of our hotel and the park is attached
> 
> This week was more than ordinarily insane. I have lots of deadlines. So even if I had evening commitments like my book club, I ended up working afterwards from home!
> 
> On Valentine’s Day Mr Dawn said he wanted to go for dinner and I said I’d try to get out of work! After being (just a bit ) late, he met me outside work with a single rose and a small present (Swarovski bracelet). I felt very lucky. After dinner, we walk back to the car and he pulled out a dozen red roses ( @musiclover ).
> 
> By this time I felt a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> Then we got home and he had two heart balloons flying in the lounge with a tiny teddy bear next to them.
> 
> By this time I felt embarrassed with how spoiled I felt!!
> 
> I think he wanted to spoil me rotten because I’m working too hard. It was lovely.
> 
> And what did I do after all this? I signed back on to my network and worked till midnight
> 
> I’m Dawn and I’m a workaholic
> 
> However I’m putting my foot down and not working this weekend
> 
> In other news, we made a candle at home with frangipani and Lily of the Valley essential oils a couple of weeks ago. I just gave it to my parents and my dad called this morning to say it’s awesome and he is burning it already. That makes me happy  Here is the candle we made.
> 
> And yes I’m thoroughly off topic again


So many beautiful photos, Miss Dawn!  And I love hearing you tell us about your beautiful gift boxes from Mr. Dawn. It’s all very romantic and special!

This hotel is so elegant and lovely. I feel very Jane Austen.


----------



## musiclover

Such beautiful collection photos of your handbags and SLGs, Miss Dawn!  I love looking at them all grouped together. I definitely need to keep working on my pink bag collection. Yours are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> I just made some updated superbrand family collages, for pure self-indulgence (because it makes me happy to see all my bags in a group picture )


Your pictures are drool worthy! They are amazing!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I also made two SLG family collages- my Chanel and LV SLGs because they’re getting a lot of wear at the moment.



It’s always fun to see your collages and drool over your beautiful collection


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Away for a business trip to Amsterdam that became a long weekend away with Mr Dawn
> 
> Pictures from today.
> 
> I went to buy the black LV PM that has been on my wish list since the empreinte range was released in the PM, but after trying it out with all my stuff, I realised it has too many design features that aren’t quite perfect for me. So I left it.
> 
> What black bag shall I add to my wish list now?  Much careful thinking required!


Beautiful pictures of Amsterdam! That's so fun you and Mr Dawn got to have a long weekend instead of just a business trip!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I just made some updated superbrand family collages, for pure self-indulgence (because it makes me happy to see all my bags in a group picture )


What a beautiful collage! I love how they're all in different scenery!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I also made two SLG family collages- my Chanel and LV SLGs because they’re getting a lot of wear at the moment.


 Beautiful sight!! My favorites are the pink and red, and that black is so elegant!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I also made two SLG family collages- my Chanel and LV SLGs because they’re getting a lot of wear at the moment.


I love how organized your makeup is in the background of this picture!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> So many beautiful photos, Miss Dawn!  And I love hearing you tell us about your beautiful gift boxes from Mr. Dawn. It’s all very romantic and special!
> 
> This hotel is so elegant and lovely. I feel very Jane Austen.



It’s so funny that you say that. That’s how it makes me feel as well. There’s lots of walks around. We go to this hotel fairly frequently, at least once a year. It was built in the early 1700s by a nobleman, inspired by his Italian travels. It’s a bit hit and miss in terms of quality of service (as so many hotels in England are!) but it’s such a nice setting that we frequently find ourselves back. 

Jane Austen is my peaceful place. Along with Agatha Christie and P.G. Wodehouse. All of them soothe me. I have a Jane Austen mood board which Mr Dawn and I made with a stack of illustrated quote cards that we found in Winchester. We had a frame made especially for them, in my bedroom - here’s a picture  



musiclover said:


> Such beautiful collection photos of your handbags and SLGs, Miss Dawn!  I love looking at them all grouped together. I definitely need to keep working on my pink bag collection. Yours are all so gorgeous!



Thank you 

I’m pretty limited in terms of my pinks, but I do think they’re quite pretty. I love pink. It gives me a lot of pleasure. 

It’s funny how many of my friends like pink! @Iamminda loves it, so does @tealocean, and @musiclover and @frick&frack 
 we’re like the pink ladies 



Sunshine mama said:


> Your pictures are drool worthy! They are amazing!!!



Thank you! Your photography is so beautiful so that means a lot. I meant to ask what your YT name is? I wanted to watch your clear bag videos 



Iamminda said:


> It’s always fun to see your collages and drool over your beautiful collection



Thank you dearest Iam 



tealocean said:


> Beautiful pictures of Amsterdam! That's so fun you and Mr Dawn got to have a long weekend instead of just a business trip!



It was a really nice weekend 



tealocean said:


> What a beautiful collage! I love how they're all in different scenery!



I know, right? My bags are such globetrotters! They get all the fun of living my life without any of the work  Can you tell I have a problem seeing my bags as inanimate objects? (Although I don’t think I’m as bad as @RuedeNesle )




tealocean said:


> Beautiful sight!! My favorites are the pink and red, and that black is so elegant!



Thank you! I love that pink epi trio too. I use its card case a lot but the other two pouches aren’t as flexible. Their capacity is a bit tight. But they are so pretty 



Addicted to bags said:


> I love how organized your makeup is in the background of this picture!



 I may have a thing about makeup.  I’ve stopped buying to a very large extent and I’m working my way through my items. They’re beautifully organised and indulgent, but @BlueCherry would say it’s like being in John Lewis  Here are some pictures I took for her many moons ago


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so funny that you say that. That’s how it makes me feel as well. There’s lots of walks around. We go to this hotel fairly frequently, at least once a year. It was built in the early 1700s by a nobleman, inspired by his Italian travels. It’s a bit hit and miss in terms of quality of service (as so many hotels in England are!) but it’s such a nice setting that we frequently find ourselves back.
> 
> Jane Austen is my peaceful place. Along with Agatha Christie and P.G. Wodehouse. All of them soothe me. I have a Jane Austen mood board which Mr Dawn and I made with a stack of illustrated quote cards that we found in Winchester. We had a frame made especially for them, in my bedroom - here’s a picture
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I’m pretty limited in terms of my pinks, but I do think they’re quite pretty. I love pink. It gives me a lot of pleasure.
> 
> It’s funny how many of my friends like pink! @Iamminda loves it, so does @tealocean, and @musiclover and @frick&frack
> we’re like the pink ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Your photography is so beautiful so that means a lot. I meant to ask what your YT name is? I wanted to watch your clear bag videos
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dearest Iam
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really nice weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? My bags are such globetrotters! They get all the fun of living my life without any of the work  Can you tell I have a problem seeing my bags as inanimate objects? (Although I don’t think I’m as bad as @RuedeNesle )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love that pink epi trio too. I use its card case a lot but the other two pouches aren’t as flexible. Their capacity is a bit tight. But they are so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I may have a thing about makeup.  I’ve stopped buying to a very large extent and I’m working my way through my items. They’re beautifully organised and indulgent, but @BlueCherry would say it’s like being in John Lewis  Here are some pictures I took for her many moons ago


OMG!! That is a beautiful collection to enhance your beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know, right? My bags are such globetrotters! They get all the fun of living my life without any of the work  Can you tell I have a problem seeing my bags as inanimate objects? (*Although I don’t think I’m as bad as @RuedeNesle )*


 I showed my bags your post and we are over here cracking up!  They love your sense of humor as much as I do!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG!! That is a beautiful collection to enhance your beauty!



Thank you 



RuedeNesle said:


> I showed my bags your post and we are over here cracking up!  They love your sense of humor as much as I do!



You are so cute RDN 
All of your red bags are giggling at the profligate life my bags lead?!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so funny that you say that. That’s how it makes me feel as well. There’s lots of walks around. We go to this hotel fairly frequently, at least once a year. It was built in the early 1700s by a nobleman, inspired by his Italian travels. It’s a bit hit and miss in terms of quality of service (as so many hotels in England are!) but it’s such a nice setting that we frequently find ourselves back.
> 
> Jane Austen is my peaceful place. Along with Agatha Christie and P.G. Wodehouse. All of them soothe me. I have a Jane Austen mood board which Mr Dawn and I made with a stack of illustrated quote cards that we found in Winchester. We had a frame made especially for them, in my bedroom - here’s a picture
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I’m pretty limited in terms of my pinks, but I do think they’re quite pretty. I love pink. It gives me a lot of pleasure.
> 
> It’s funny how many of my friends like pink! @Iamminda loves it, so does @tealocean, and @musiclover and @frick&frack
> we’re like the pink ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Your photography is so beautiful so that means a lot. I meant to ask what your YT name is? I wanted to watch your clear bag videos
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dearest Iam
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really nice weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? My bags are such globetrotters! They get all the fun of living my life without any of the work  Can you tell I have a problem seeing my bags as inanimate objects? (Although I don’t think I’m as bad as @RuedeNesle )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love that pink epi trio too. I use its card case a lot but the other two pouches aren’t as flexible. Their capacity is a bit tight. But they are so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I may have a thing about makeup.  I’ve stopped buying to a very large extent and I’m working my way through my items. They’re beautifully organised and indulgent, but @BlueCherry would say it’s like being in John Lewis  Here are some pictures I took for her many moons ago


 Your bags are happy and are not feeling left out. They are having fun adventures with you!

I'm with @Addicted to bags  Your makeup organization is beautiful. It is an inviting display to choose your colors of the day!

Yes to the pink! I love them all from hot pink down to dusty rose!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so funny that you say that. That’s how it makes me feel as well. There’s lots of walks around. We go to this hotel fairly frequently, at least once a year. It was built in the early 1700s by a nobleman, inspired by his Italian travels. It’s a bit hit and miss in terms of quality of service (as so many hotels in England are!) but it’s such a nice setting that we frequently find ourselves back.
> 
> Jane Austen is my peaceful place. Along with Agatha Christie and P.G. Wodehouse. All of them soothe me. I have a Jane Austen mood board which Mr Dawn and I made with a stack of illustrated quote cards that we found in Winchester. We had a frame made especially for them, in my bedroom - here’s a picture
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I’m pretty limited in terms of my pinks, but I do think they’re quite pretty. I love pink. It gives me a lot of pleasure.
> 
> It’s funny how many of my friends like pink! @Iamminda loves it, so does @tealocean, and @musiclover and @frick&frack
> we’re like the pink ladies



I can’t imagine how lovely it must feel to stay in such a beautiful hotel. I really like the surrounding park.  We don’t really get to see homes like that where I live (except on all those wonderful British television programs) but they inspire a lot of imagination when I think of grand houses like Rosings, Pemberley, Brideshead and Downton Abby

Miss Dawn, I absolutely love Jane Austen!  I’ve only been to England once many years ago but DH ensured Bath was included on that trip. It felt so special to be in a city Jane Austen has lived (although I know it wasn’t her favourite), to see the Assembly Rooms and walk where she had walked.  I am also a huge PG Wodehouse and Agatha fan. We have a lot in common with our literary pursuits!  I love your Jane Austen mood board. What a very clever idea!  The colours are so pretty and calming.

Speaking of calming, I think
Pink is a very soothing colour!  No wonder why so many of us have chosen it!  I have a few pink accessories and one pink handbag. But I’m really looking to add a pink Satchel. It’s on my list every year but we haven’t found each other yet.

 We are definitely the Pink Ladies!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> To bring my thread back to bags, I've made a series of collages. One SLG collage and a series of (mostly) superbrand bags by colour theme. I've added one "theme" picture to each collage as well.
> 
> In order:
> - some of my SLG family
> 
> - snow white family with a dahlia from my father's garden
> 
> - neutrals family with peach roses from my rock & rose garden
> 
> - pinks/red family with an oriental lily from my garden
> 
> - blues family with some of my favourite beach pictures that I have taken around the world (Venice Beach LA, a private pink beach in Bermuda, Antibes in the Riviera and one from Coromandel in New Zealand)
> 
> - blacks family with a souvenir from a Chanel perfume exhibition this summer
> 
> This was fun, and I'm sure I'll come back to gaze at my beloved collection when I'm having tough days! I hope you enjoy


Miss Dawn, it’s me who’s filling up your alerts as I’m reading through your entire thread on my day off today. What a glorious story of your handbags, pens, candles, cosmetics and stationery.  I’m halfway through right now. 

I’m pausing to refill my coffee cup and to tell you this is my favourite post so far of your handbags with these beautiful flowers, my two absolutely favourite things, more so than shoes and that’s saying something!  Your Dad’s white dahlia is my idea of perfection. I grow several peonies (my favourite flower) but was thinking this year about interspersing then with dahlias for continuous bloom through the late summer.  Not sure if the peonies will like that but I’m going to the garden centre to find out. What are your thoughts?

I know we’ve spoken before on the gardening thread. I’m in love with your roses.  It’s still winter here. Snow still on the ground and only one golden crocus trying to show its little face. Hopefully the thaw is coming. It’s late for us to be waiting on my favourite little bulbs. 

Do I dare say I’m fond of all things paper and writing tools?  Mine pens are not gorgeous like yours. My profession calls out for crayons, pastels, markers of all kinds (especially the scented markers for the Little Ones), but I do love a pink Sharpie or Muji pen for marking!  I also like a paper company called Rifle for their beautiful paper products. 


This is one of a pair I recently purchased (DD took the other one to school).


----------



## Stacey D

musiclover said:


> Miss Dawn, it’s me who’s filling up your alerts as I’m reading through your entire thread on my day off today. What a glorious story of your handbags, pens, candles, cosmetics and stationery.  I’m halfway through right now.
> 
> I’m pausing to refill my coffee cup and to tell you this is my favourite post so far of your handbags with these beautiful flowers, my two absolutely favourite things, more so than shoes and that’s saying something!  Your Dad’s white dahlia is my idea of perfection. I grow several peonies (my favourite flower) but was thinking this year about interspersing then with dahlias for continuous bloom through the late summer.  Not sure if the peonies will like that but I’m going to the garden centre to find out. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I know we’ve spoken before on the gardening thread. I’m in love with your roses.  It’s still winter here. Snow still on the ground and only one golden crocus trying to show its little face. Hopefully the thaw is coming. It’s late for us to be waiting on my favourite little bulbs.
> 
> Do I dare say I’m fond of all things paper and writing tools?  Mine pens are not gorgeous like yours. My profession calls out for crayons, pastels, markers of all kinds (especially the scented markers for the Little Ones), but I do love a pink Sharpie or Muji pen for marking!  I also like a paper company called Rifle for their beautiful paper products.
> View attachment 4362617
> 
> This is one of a pair I recently purchased (DD took the other one to school).


I love it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> Miss Dawn, it’s me who’s filling up your alerts as I’m reading through your entire thread on my day off today. What a glorious story of your handbags, pens, candles, cosmetics and stationery.  I’m halfway through right now.
> 
> I’m pausing to refill my coffee cup and to tell you this is my favourite post so far of your handbags with these beautiful flowers, my two absolutely favourite things, more so than shoes and that’s saying something!  Your Dad’s white dahlia is my idea of perfection. I grow several peonies (my favourite flower) but was thinking this year about interspersing then with dahlias for continuous bloom through the late summer.  Not sure if the peonies will like that but I’m going to the garden centre to find out. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I know we’ve spoken before on the gardening thread. I’m in love with your roses.  It’s still winter here. Snow still on the ground and only one golden crocus trying to show its little face. Hopefully the thaw is coming. It’s late for us to be waiting on my favourite little bulbs.
> 
> Do I dare say I’m fond of all things paper and writing tools?  Mine pens are not gorgeous like yours. My profession calls out for crayons, pastels, markers of all kinds (especially the scented markers for the Little Ones), but I do love a pink Sharpie or Muji pen for marking!  I also like a paper company called Rifle for their beautiful paper products.
> View attachment 4362617
> 
> This is one of a pair I recently purchased (DD took the other one to school).



This notebook is a gorgeous print. It looks like wall art. We have these beautiful textile exhibits at the V&A, and this looks like one of those. I love all kinds of stationery.

I’m also having a day off! I have a girlfriend visiting so we’re doing a girlie day out in London. We went to see the Mousetrap (Agatha Christie) and now we’re in Louis Vuitton while she tries bags. I’m obviously offering excellent advice 

Your poor solitary crocus. I have one solitary daffodil in my garden. I can’t wait for my roses to come back. They are a joy. 
My father’s dahlias are magnificent.

I think your idea of interspersing peonies and dahlias for continuous bloom is a great one. I don’t know if you can grow roses easily in your climate but if you can find repeat blooming floribundas they will keep you going through May to November. Mine do. My idea of heaven.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Your bags are happy and are not feeling left out. They are having fun adventures with you!
> 
> I'm with @Addicted to bags  Your makeup organization is beautiful. It is an inviting display to choose your colors of the day!
> 
> Yes to the pink! I love them all from hot pink down to dusty rose!



Thank you 



musiclover said:


> I can’t imagine how lovely it must feel to stay in such a beautiful hotel. I really like the surrounding park.  We don’t really get to see homes like that where I live (except on all those wonderful British television programs) but they inspire a lot of imagination when I think of grand houses like Rosings, Pemberley, Brideshead and Downton Abby
> 
> Miss Dawn, I absolutely love Jane Austen!  I’ve only been to England once many years ago but DH ensured Bath was included on that trip. It felt so special to be in a city Jane Austen has lived (although I know it wasn’t her favourite), to see the Assembly Rooms and walk where she had walked.  I am also a huge PG Wodehouse and Agatha fan. We have a lot in common with our literary pursuits!  I love your Jane Austen mood board. What a very clever idea!  The colours are so pretty and calming.
> 
> Speaking of calming, I think
> Pink is a very soothing colour!  No wonder why so many of us have chosen it!  I have a few pink accessories and one pink handbag. But I’m really looking to add a pink Satchel. It’s on my list every year but we haven’t found each other yet.
> 
> We are definitely the Pink Ladies!



What kind of pink satchel do you have in mind? @tealocean has a gorgeous hot pink Coach (open) satchel. Do you have a wish list?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

One of my best friends was visiting me. She took this picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen yesterday. What a lovely sunny day 

And a closer picture of this week’s bouquet from Mr Dawn. Mixing up the roses with tulips since we just got back from Amsterdam


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me. She took this picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen yesterday. What a lovely sunny day
> 
> And a closer picture of this week’s bouquet from Mr Dawn. Mixing up the roses with tulips since we just got back from Amsterdam


Such beautiful pictures...as always.  I anyways enjoy drooling over your pictures! And the flowers are soooooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me. She took this picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen yesterday. What a lovely sunny day
> 
> And a closer picture of this week’s bouquet from Mr Dawn. Mixing up the roses with tulips since we just got back from Amsterdam



Such a beautiful bouquet—well done Mr Dawn (what a rockstar of a husband!!).  Enjoy Miss Dawn.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me. She took this picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen yesterday. What a lovely sunny day
> 
> And a closer picture of this week’s bouquet from Mr Dawn. Mixing up the roses with tulips since we just got back from Amsterdam


You have a beautiful view, Miss Dawn! Those flowers are so pretty, and even your coffee glass is lovely!  I think that is so sweet Mr. Dawn gives you flowers every week!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> This notebook is a gorgeous print. It looks like wall art. We have these beautiful textile exhibits at the V&A, and this looks like one of those. I love all kinds of stationery.
> 
> I’m also having a day off! I have a girlfriend visiting so we’re doing a girlie day out in London. We went to see the Mousetrap (Agatha Christie) and now we’re in Louis Vuitton while she tries bags. I’m obviously offering excellent advice
> 
> Your poor solitary crocus. I have one solitary daffodil in my garden. I can’t wait for my roses to come back. They are a joy.
> My father’s dahlias are magnificent.
> 
> I think your idea of interspersing peonies and dahlias for continuous bloom is a great one. I don’t know if you can grow roses easily in your climate but if you can find repeat blooming floribundas they will keep you going through May to November. Mine do. My idea of heaven.


Hi Miss Dawn!  I'm glad you enjoyed my pretty notebook.  I always think it's easier to take notes when one is enjoying quality paper and a smooth writing pen!  I look forward to a trip to the V&A one day!  It's a museum I know I would enjoy so much.

Your day out in London with your girlfriend sounds wonderful and so much fun!  I think I've heard Mousetrap is one of London's longest running plays?  And by Agatha Christie as well!  I just love her books.  

How was your time in Louis Vuitton?  I'm sure you offered lots of practical and sound advice!     I've got a short-ish list of LV things I want to buy still.  This is my year for LV SLGs.  I've bought a Speedy each year the past two years so thought I'd take a break to get a couple of smaller things--the Clemence wallet and a cosmetic case are on my list.  I bought the Toiletry pouch 26 late last year.  I like your cosmetic case in the DE but I'm also partial to the monogram.  Most of my SLGs are monogram but I thought I might break away.  I'm not going to decide until I have my choices in front of me and then listen to which one calls my heart.  It's so hard to decide!  I want them in all canvases but don't need more than one of each.

My little crocus is currently covered with snow tonight.  It's snowing again!  Sigh...I know as gardeners we should appreciate each season but all my little green shoots were starting to peer out from the soil and now they are covered again. Poor things.  

I'm glad you like the idea of mixing the peonies and dahlias.  I'll have to be careful not to disturb the peonies.  Our garden centre has summer bulbs available now, not that I could plant anything.  I know there is a huge selection of dahlias available so it will be fun looking through the different possibilities.  I'm going to look into the rose bushes.  I love thinking about continual bloom through the summer and autumn.  Yours are so gorgeous but I'm not sure if the afternoon sun will be too hot on roses in my back garden.  Our front garden is more shady so that will probably not be enough sun.  Oh, the intracacies of gardening!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Miss Dawn, it’s me who’s filling up your alerts as I’m reading through your entire thread on my day off today. What a glorious story of your handbags, pens, candles, cosmetics and stationery.  I’m halfway through right now.
> 
> I’m pausing to refill my coffee cup and to tell you this is my favourite post so far of your handbags with these beautiful flowers, my two absolutely favourite things, more so than shoes and that’s saying something!  Your Dad’s white dahlia is my idea of perfection. I grow several peonies (my favourite flower) but was thinking this year about interspersing then with dahlias for continuous bloom through the late summer.  Not sure if the peonies will like that but I’m going to the garden centre to find out. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I know we’ve spoken before on the gardening thread. I’m in love with your roses.  It’s still winter here. Snow still on the ground and only one golden crocus trying to show its little face. Hopefully the thaw is coming. It’s late for us to be waiting on my favourite little bulbs.
> 
> Do I dare say I’m fond of all things paper and writing tools?  Mine pens are not gorgeous like yours. My profession calls out for crayons, pastels, markers of all kinds (especially the scented markers for the Little Ones), but I do love a pink Sharpie or Muji pen for marking!  I also like a paper company called Rifle for their beautiful paper products.
> View attachment 4362617
> 
> This is one of a pair I recently purchased (DD took the other one to school).


ML I love your notebook! I would love to see your art supplies and stationery in with your posts. I'm thinking I need to start taking pictures with mine. I know @ Miss_Dawn will delight in seeing them too.


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pink satchel do you have in mind? @tealocean has a gorgeous hot pink Coach (open) satchel. Do you have a wish list?


I'm not really sure what I want.  I love the pink of your smaller Prada bag.  That colour really appeals to me.  

I have a beautiful rose leather Coach Dinky with gold hardware and a chainstrap I bought to go with it.  And my other pink tone bag is a dark berry leather Coach Charlie.



I don't have a wish list but I know what I like.  I like a satchel with double rolled handles, zipper on top or at least over one part of the purse.  I like @tealocean 's bag.  I think it's a Margot which is a really cute style.  A handbag the size of a Speedy 30 is good for me for a work bag or a little smaller for an every day bag to go shopping.  My preference is pebbled or smooth leather for this bag.  I'm not in a rush and truly, have lots of bags to just enjoy right now.  But I think the right pink satchel would complete my collection and bring me to some kind of "purse peace."


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me. She took this picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen yesterday. What a lovely sunny day
> 
> And a closer picture of this week’s bouquet from Mr Dawn. Mixing up the roses with tulips since we just got back from Amsterdam


I am loving all that wonderful sunshine!  How glorious (and it certainly beats the snow piling up outside my door).  Your flowers are lovely--there's something always so light hearted about tulips.  I think it's because they are among the harbingers of Spring!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bouquet—well done Mr Dawn (what a rockstar of a husband!!).  Enjoy Miss Dawn.


Well said Minda! Miss Dawn has a rockstar husband!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Such beautiful pictures...as always.  I anyways enjoy drooling over your pictures! And the flowers are soooooooooooooooo pretty!



You take the nicest pictures Sunshine Mama. I try. Mr Dawn has a good eye for placement so he’s helped me learn how to think about angles but most of the time I’m pretty impatient. I just focus and photograph. And I always use my phone, without filters in 99% of my photos, so I know no fancy actual camera tricks. 



Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bouquet—well done Mr Dawn (what a rockstar of a husband!!).  Enjoy Miss Dawn.



You’re very sweet dear Iamminda. I will tell Mr Dawn that you say he’s a rockstar. He will appreciate that. 

I love flowers. And what happens is that most of the time, since I work insane hours, he goes grocery shopping without me on evenings or weekends. And he buys me flowers. It’s part of our routine for the house - try to have fresh flowers always, and scented candles burning during winter leisure time. So I don’t think he can be a rockstar for a household routine, but he’ll be happy to hear it 

He’s just started a new job and he’s finding his feet. He likes the place  I’m happy about that.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> You have a beautiful view, Miss Dawn! Those flowers are so pretty, and even your coffee glass is lovely!  I think that is so sweet Mr. Dawn gives you flowers every week!



I really love our garden. I never tire of that view. And the gardener has just been around so it’s looking nice and neat at the moment too. The sunshine was wonderful. Today is cloudy with scattered showers 

I had to stay home, sick today. Between 13-14 hour days last week, then travelling to Amsterdam for work, then being busy at work and with my friend, I’ve just been struggling with a cold, and I had a miserable day at work yesterday. It was a really challenging day anyways - all my meetings and efforts went wrong! But I can’t work through this cold, so I’ve cancelled all my meetings today and am tucked up in bed. I’m feeling sorry for myself but I shall find a book to read and try to cheer up.



musiclover said:


> Hi Miss Dawn!  I'm glad you enjoyed my pretty notebook.  I always think it's easier to take notes when one is enjoying quality paper and a smooth writing pen!  I look forward to a trip to the V&A one day!  It's a museum I know I would enjoy so much.
> 
> Your day out in London with your girlfriend sounds wonderful and so much fun!  I think I've heard Mousetrap is one of London's longest running plays?  And by Agatha Christie as well!  I just love her books.
> 
> How was your time in Louis Vuitton?  I'm sure you offered lots of practical and sound advice!     I've got a short-ish list of LV things I want to buy still.  This is my year for LV SLGs.  I've bought a Speedy each year the past two years so thought I'd take a break to get a couple of smaller things--the Clemence wallet and a cosmetic case are on my list.  I bought the Toiletry pouch 26 late last year.  I like your cosmetic case in the DE but I'm also partial to the monogram.  Most of my SLGs are monogram but I thought I might break away.  I'm not going to decide until I have my choices in front of me and then listen to which one calls my heart.  It's so hard to decide!  I want them in all canvases but don't need more than one of each.
> 
> My little crocus is currently covered with snow tonight.  It's snowing again!  Sigh...I know as gardeners we should appreciate each season but all my little green shoots were starting to peer out from the soil and now they are covered again. Poor things.
> 
> I'm glad you like the idea of mixing the peonies and dahlias.  I'll have to be careful not to disturb the peonies.  Our garden centre has summer bulbs available now, not that I could plant anything.  I know there is a huge selection of dahlias available so it will be fun looking through the different possibilities.  I'm going to look into the rose bushes.  I love thinking about continual bloom through the summer and autumn.  Yours are so gorgeous but I'm not sure if the afternoon sun will be too hot on roses in my back garden.  Our front garden is more shady so that will probably not be enough sun.  Oh, the intracacies of gardening!



I think you would love the V&A. Let me know when you come to London. We’ll meet up and I’ll help plan your itinerary 

The Mousetrap is actually the longest continuously running play in history (not just London, but anywhere!) It’s been running in the West End since the 1950s.

At LV I looked at the Surene BB, which I liked a lot but it didn’t make my heart sing. I looked again at the YSL envelope which I am thinking of getting now that the Pochette Metis is off my wish list.

Have fun selecting your SLGs! My favourites in my collection are -
- cles (daily use for my keys);
- Rosalie coin purse (small but perfectly formed wallet) and
- the Kirigami (perhaps because I’m still in my honeymoon phase with them, but I think they’re so beautiful in their envelope style and contrast lining!)

Your poor little plants. The snow is magical though. We’ve had hardly any this year.

You know, I think you’ll be surprised by the resilience of roses. We hardly ever water our roses or feed / spray them, and whether it’s sunny or rainy, they thrive. They just take what they need from the soil and make the best of it - my father says they’re ‘greedy’ and that other flowers can’t grow properly in a rose garden.



tealocean said:


> ML I love your notebook! I would love to see your art supplies and stationery in with your posts. I'm thinking I need to start taking pictures with mine. I know @ Miss_Dawn will delight in seeing them too.



Yes, I love all kinds of pretty stationery  I’d love to see all your pictures!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> I'm not really sure what I want.  I love the pink of your smaller Prada bag.  That colour really appeals to me.
> 
> I have a beautiful rose leather Coach Dinky with gold hardware and a chainstrap I bought to go with it.  And my other pink tone bag is a dark berry leather Coach Charlie.
> View attachment 4364482
> View attachment 4364481
> 
> I don't have a wish list but I know what I like.  I like a satchel with double rolled handles, zipper on top or at least over one part of the purse.  I like @tealocean 's bag.  I think it's a Margot which is a really cute style.  A handbag the size of a Speedy 30 is good for me for a work bag or a little smaller for an every day bag to go shopping.  My preference is pebbled or smooth leather for this bag.  I'm not in a rush and truly, have lots of bags to just enjoy right now.  But I think the right pink satchel would complete my collection and bring me to some kind of "purse peace."



Both of these are beautiful. They’re both lovely shades of pink, and classic silhouettes. And your description of your perfect satchel is very close to mine! 

I think you may need a Laduree bag charm, like this one for them  Possibly accompanied by actual Laduree macaroons


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Well said Minda! Miss Dawn has a rockstar husband!



You are very sweet ATB 

Where is @GeorginaLavender ?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I'm not really sure what I want.  I love the pink of your smaller Prada bag.  That colour really appeals to me.
> 
> I have a beautiful rose leather Coach Dinky with gold hardware and a chainstrap I bought to go with it.  And my other pink tone bag is a dark berry leather Coach Charlie.
> View attachment 4364482
> View attachment 4364481
> 
> I don't have a wish list but I know what I like.  I like a satchel with double rolled handles, zipper on top or at least over one part of the purse.  I like @tealocean 's bag.  I think it's a Margot which is a really cute style.  A handbag the size of a Speedy 30 is good for me for a work bag or a little smaller for an every day bag to go shopping.  My preference is pebbled or smooth leather for this bag.  I'm not in a rush and truly, have lots of bags to just enjoy right now.  But I think the right pink satchel would complete my collection and bring me to some kind of "purse peace."



Here is a suggestion for your pink satchel — a Givenchy Antigone in this pink.  This pic is from Purseblog circa 2014 (https://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/new-givenchy-antigona/) so it is an old color (probably discontinued) color.  I know Miss Dawn has one in a different color — perhaps she can let us know how she likes her.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I really love our garden. I never tire of that view. And the gardener has just been around so it’s looking nice and neat at the moment too. The sunshine was wonderful. Today is cloudy with scattered showers
> 
> I had to stay home, sick today. Between 13-14 hour days last week, then travelling to Amsterdam for work, then being busy at work and with my friend, I’ve just been struggling with a cold, and I had a miserable day at work yesterday. It was a really challenging day anyways - all my meetings and efforts went wrong! But I can’t work through this cold, so I’ve cancelled all my meetings today and am tucked up in bed. I’m feeling sorry for myself but I shall find a book to read and try to cheer up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would love the V&A. Let me know when you come to London. We’ll meet up and I’ll help plan your itinerary
> 
> The Mousetrap is actually the longest continuously running play in history (not just London, but anywhere!) It’s been running in the West End since the 1950s.
> 
> At LV I looked at the Surene BB, which I liked a lot but it didn’t make my heart sing. I looked again at the YSL envelope which I am thinking of getting now that the Pochette Metis is off my wish list.
> 
> Have fun selecting your SLGs! My favourites in my collection are -
> - cles (daily use for my keys);
> - Rosalie coin purse (small but perfectly formed wallet) and
> - the Kirigami (perhaps because I’m still in my honeymoon phase with them, but I think they’re so beautiful in their envelope style and contrast lining!)
> 
> Your poor little plants. The snow is magical though. We’ve had hardly any this year.
> 
> You know, I think you’ll be surprised by the resilience of roses. We hardly ever water our roses or feed / spray them, and whether it’s sunny or rainy, they thrive. They just take what they need from the soil and make the best of it - my father says they’re ‘greedy’ and that other flowers can’t grow properly in a rose garden.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love all kinds of pretty stationery  I’d love to see all your pictures!


Dear Miss Dawn I hope you feel better. I'm glad you took some time to rest. You will be much more effective at work when you are feeling well again. Please take good care of yourself. I'm sorry. Being sick is no fun. I hope you feel back to normal and heal from this quickly.

I seriously would never get tired of your view! I love how you can drink something warm and sit right there and feel like you're in your garden. I hope that beauty is cheering you up right now.

Yes! I want to see lots more pictures with stationery included. I am so slow to take pictures of my bags. I love the ones you do on your outings and travels as well. I think I should try to take more pictures with stationery in them and even while out & about!

Get well soon, and I hope you are reading a really great book to comfort you as you recover.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I'm not really sure what I want.  I love the pink of your smaller Prada bag.  That colour really appeals to me.
> 
> I have a beautiful rose leather Coach Dinky with gold hardware and a chainstrap I bought to go with it.  And my other pink tone bag is a dark berry leather Coach Charlie.
> View attachment 4364482
> View attachment 4364481
> 
> I don't have a wish list but I know what I like.  I like a satchel with double rolled handles, zipper on top or at least over one part of the purse.  I like @tealocean 's bag.  I think it's a Margot which is a really cute style.  A handbag the size of a Speedy 30 is good for me for a work bag or a little smaller for an every day bag to go shopping.  My preference is pebbled or smooth leather for this bag.  I'm not in a rush and truly, have lots of bags to just enjoy right now.  But I think the right pink satchel would complete my collection and bring me to some kind of "purse peace."


Yes, it's the Margot! I love that shape so much. Does LV make the Montaigne in pink?  I believe you mentioned that and I can imagine you would really like it! I have only seen pictures, but thinking of the way the Margot works, it functions a lot like your beautiful Charlie. It has that center zip with the open sides. The only downside might be if it weights a lot. (Margot does compared to smaller bags.) But I think the little BB version would be way too cute and fun! (I don't know LV, but I have admired this one; so I know you will forgive any misspellings.)   Oh how I love your pinks!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> I really love our garden. I never tire of that view. And the gardener has just been around so it’s looking nice and neat at the moment too. The sunshine was wonderful. Today is cloudy with scattered showers
> 
> I had to stay home, sick today. Between 13-14 hour days last week, then travelling to Amsterdam for work, then being busy at work and with my friend, I’ve just been struggling with a cold, and I had a miserable day at work yesterday. It was a really challenging day anyways - all my meetings and efforts went wrong! But I can’t work through this cold, so I’ve cancelled all my meetings today and am tucked up in bed. I’m feeling sorry for myself but I shall find a book to read and try to cheer up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would love the V&A. Let me know when you come to London. We’ll meet up and I’ll help plan your itinerary
> 
> The Mousetrap is actually the longest continuously running play in history (not just London, but anywhere!) It’s been running in the West End since the 1950s.
> 
> At LV I looked at the Surene BB, which I liked a lot but it didn’t make my heart sing. I looked again at the YSL envelope which I am thinking of getting now that the Pochette Metis is off my wish list.
> 
> Have fun selecting your SLGs! My favourites in my collection are -
> - cles (daily use for my keys);
> - Rosalie coin purse (small but perfectly formed wallet) and
> - the Kirigami (perhaps because I’m still in my honeymoon phase with them, but I think they’re so beautiful in their envelope style and contrast lining!)
> 
> Your poor little plants. The snow is magical though. We’ve had hardly any this year.
> 
> You know, I think you’ll be surprised by the resilience of roses. We hardly ever water our roses or feed / spray them, and whether it’s sunny or rainy, they thrive. They just take what they need from the soil and make the best of it - my father says they’re ‘greedy’ and that other flowers can’t grow properly in a rose garden.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love all kinds of pretty stationery  I’d love to see all your pictures!



I’m looking forward to my next trip to London with your insider knowledge on the Best of London!  Probably not this year but hopefully not too far off in the future!  Our last trip (many years ago) took us from London, then Paris, Bruges, The Netherlands, back to the Cotswolds (Blenheim), Bath and then to Wales. Next time I hope to make it up to the Lake District and to see some of the National Trust homes and gardens.  

I’m so sorry to hear you’re not feeling well, Miss Dawn.  I think you’ve been overdoing it with everything you’ve had going on. You should really take the time to fully recover and get over your cold.  I’ve been trying to get my work colleague to do the same.  I was sick for 10 days with my last cold and slept one night for 12 hours.  You’ll feel so much better if you’re totally healthy when you return to work and less susceptible to getting sick again!

You’re wise to listen to your heart when selecting a handbag. I’m trying to do more of the same while clearing out a few. My favourite LV SLGs are my cles for my important daily cards, my Rosalie (in fuchsia from DH when he was in Prague last year), mini pochette for my odds and ends and round coin purse. I know a cosmetic case and wallet will complete “my set”! 

I’ve tried growing roses several times but never a complete success. You must have the “right plant, right location” for yours to thrive so. I may need to do a soil amendment before planting mine!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Here is a suggestion for your pink satchel — a Givenchy Antigone in this pink.  This pic is from Purseblog circa 2014 (https://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/new-givenchy-antigona/) so it is an old color (probably discontinued) color.  I know Miss Dawn has one in a different color — perhaps she can let us know how she likes her.


Thank you, IM!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Yes, it's the Margot! I love that shape so much. Does LV make the Montaigne in pink?  I believe you mentioned that and I can imagine you would really like it! I have only seen pictures, but thinking of the way the Margot works, it functions a lot like your beautiful Charlie. It has that center zip with the open sides. The only downside might be if it weights a lot. (Margot does compared to smaller bags.) But I think the little BB version would be way too cute and fun! (I don't know LV, but I have admired this one; so I know you will forgive any misspellings.)   Oh how I love your pinks!


I love the Margot but could never find one in a leather and colour I liked at the same time!  

Yes, the Montaigne is a very similar style but like the beautiful Givenchy @Iamminda mentioned above, both of those handbags are probably not really practical for my lifestyle (very casual) or workplace (classroom filled with adorable Little Ones  ; current job hazard:  paint , pastel, glue and sticky hands  and runny noses ).  Thank you for your beautiful ideas and kind thoughts!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Here is a suggestion for your pink satchel — a Givenchy Antigone in this pink.  This pic is from Purseblog circa 2014 (https://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/new-givenchy-antigona/) so it is an old color (probably discontinued) color.  I know Miss Dawn has one in a different color — perhaps she can let us know how she likes her.


I love my Antigona. Looking at her makes my heart sing. But I don’t carry her as much as I would like to because she is very big in the age of the mini bag. I have the small, so although I think that’s a great intermediate size, I’d recommend a mini Antigona if you want one


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Dear Miss Dawn I hope you feel better. I'm glad you took some time to rest. You will be much more effective at work when you are feeling well again. Please take good care of yourself. I'm sorry. Being sick is no fun. I hope you feel back to normal and heal from this quickly.
> 
> I seriously would never get tired of your view! I love how you can drink something warm and sit right there and feel like you're in your garden. I hope that beauty is cheering you up right now.
> 
> Yes! I want to see lots more pictures with stationery included. I am so slow to take pictures of my bags. I love the ones you do on your outings and travels as well. I think I should try to take more pictures with stationery in them and even while out & about!
> 
> Get well soon, and I hope you are reading a really great book to comfort you as you recover.



You are very sweet 

A day of complete rest yesterday did wonders. I finished an Agatha Christie (re-read!) and started a new book club book. I felt well enough to go in today. I wasn’t as productive as usual but I did manage to run a bunch of time-sensitive meetings so that was good. I didn’t work late though, so I’m going to have an awful time finishing outputs on Monday! Ah well.

Yesterday the weather in my garden was a bit grumpy. It’s still beautiful in grumpy weather but it doesn’t feel as heaven-sent as a sunny day on my balcony!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Yes, it's the Margot! I love that shape so much. Does LV make the Montaigne in pink?  I believe you mentioned that and I can imagine you would really like it! I have only seen pictures, but thinking of the way the Margot works, it functions a lot like your beautiful Charlie. It has that center zip with the open sides. The only downside might be if it weights a lot. (Margot does compared to smaller bags.) But I think the little BB version would be way too cute and fun! (I don't know LV, but I have admired this one; so I know you will forgive any misspellings.)   Oh how I love your pinks!



The Montaigne comes in rose ballerine I think  I love your Margot, @tealocean. It’s such a beautiful and classic shape  And the colour too 



musiclover said:


> I’m looking forward to my next trip to London with your insider knowledge on the Best of London!  Probably not this year but hopefully not too far off in the future!  Our last trip (many years ago) took us from London, then Paris, Bruges, The Netherlands, back to the Cotswolds (Blenheim), Bath and then to Wales. Next time I hope to make it up to the Lake District and to see some of the National Trust homes and gardens.
> 
> I’m so sorry to hear you’re not feeling well, Miss Dawn.  I think you’ve been overdoing it with everything you’ve had going on. You should really take the time to fully recover and get over your cold.  I’ve been trying to get my work colleague to do the same.  I was sick for 10 days with my last cold and slept one night for 12 hours.  You’ll feel so much better if you’re totally healthy when you return to work and less susceptible to getting sick again!
> 
> You’re wise to listen to your heart when selecting a handbag. I’m trying to do more of the same while clearing out a few. My favourite LV SLGs are my cles for my important daily cards, my Rosalie (in fuchsia from DH when he was in Prague last year), mini pochette for my odds and ends and round coin purse. I know a cosmetic case and wallet will complete “my set”!
> 
> I’ve tried growing roses several times but never a complete success. You must have the “right plant, right location” for yours to thrive so. I may need to do a soil amendment before planting mine!



Hahahaha that elusive completion of the “set”  your plan for a wallet and cosmetics case is a sound one, and will balance your SLG collection nicely!

Maybe it’s a matter of adding the right nutrients to the soil to grow roses? In any case your dahlia and peony plan sounds excellent. I also have a lot of lavender and it’s such a wonderful scent. And I like sweet pea. Can you grow those?

Wow you packed in so much on your last European trip! I don’t think you need any help with itinerary planning  I hope you had a lovely time  Seeing some more of the National Trust homes and gardens is a good idea. And if you go up to Peak District I’m sure you’d love Chatsworth. 



musiclover said:


> I love the Margot but could never find one in a leather and colour I liked at the same time!
> 
> Yes, the Montaigne is a very similar style but like the beautiful Givenchy @Iamminda mentioned above, both of those handbags are probably not really practical for my lifestyle (very casual) or workplace (classroom filled with adorable Little Ones  ; current job hazard:  paint , pastel, glue and sticky hands  and runny noses ).  Thank you for your beautiful ideas and kind thoughts!



Oh dear. Yes, not practical at all! What you need is a wipe clean saffiano! I have my new Prada camera bag in a pale pink saffiano and also a Michael Kors Selma in pale pink. Maybe one of those?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So, I tried on the YSL large envelope. 

In Amsterdam I’d tried the silver hardware version in the medium size with the mixed quilting which I thought was okay but I didn’t love it. Then I started looking at the gold hardware version in large size online and I was attracted. I went to try it on in person and I really liked it. This one. 

I think it does fill the gap that I had in mind for the Pochette Metis. A trendy cool black bag, large-ish size for daily wear, but also quite versatile. Although I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy in the medium size, I think on the large size it looks proportionate and interesting. It makes it different from my other bags. And I like its briefcase vibe a lot. The leather on the chain makes it very comfortable to wear. It looks proportionate on me. Overall, lots of positives. 

No particular negative. I have a number of black chain bags (Chanel classsic flap, Medium Lily) and one trendy one (Antigona). My other black bags are very different in style and quite old-fashioned (each about 10 years old) so I find them a bit difficult to wear. But I’m still asking - do I need another black bag? Is this the right black bag to add? 

I’ve just become much more picky about my bags so I’m still not sure whether it’s perfect. So I’ve ordered it online, and I’ll try it on with a few outfits at home to decide finally on whether I want it. 

(In the meantime I feel quite excited about its arrival )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, I tried on the YSL large envelope.
> 
> In Amsterdam I’d tried the silver hardware version in the medium size with the mixed quilting which I thought was okay but I didn’t love it. Then I started looking at the gold hardware version in large size online and I was attracted. I went to try it on in person and I really liked it. This one.
> 
> I think it does fill the gap that I had in mind for the Pochette Metis. A trendy cool black bag, large-ish size for daily wear, but also quite versatile. Although I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy in the medium size, I think on the large size it looks proportionate and interesting. It makes it different from my other bags. And I like its briefcase vibe a lot. The leather on the chain makes it very comfortable to wear. It looks proportionate on me. Overall, lots of positives.
> 
> No particular negative. I have a number of black chain bags (Chanel classsic flap, Medium Lily) and one trendy one (Antigona). My other black bags are very different in style and quite old-fashioned (each about 10 years old) so I find them a bit difficult to wear. But I’m still asking - do I need another black bag? Is this the right black bag to add?
> 
> I’ve just become much more picky about my bags so I’m still not sure whether it’s perfect. So I’ve ordered it online, and I’ll try it on with a few outfits at home to decide finally on whether I want it.
> 
> (In the meantime I feel quite excited about its arrival )



I like this one and can’t wait to find out if you like it in person.  It looks like a good size and professional looking so you can easily wear it to work — or play.  (I was close to getting a Medium LouLou a couple of years back, I like the YSL aesthetics).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I like this one and can’t wait to find out if you like it in person.  It looks like a good size and professional looking so you can easily wear it to work — or play.  (I was close to getting a Medium LouLou a couple of years back, I like the YSL aesthetics).


Thank you sweetie @Iamminda  I’m looking forward to it’s arrival


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I love the Margot but could never find one in a leather and colour I liked at the same time!
> 
> Yes, the Montaigne is a very similar style but like the beautiful Givenchy @Iamminda mentioned above, both of those handbags are probably not really practical for my lifestyle (very casual) or workplace (classroom filled with adorable Little Ones  ; current job hazard:  paint , pastel, glue and sticky hands  and runny noses ).  Thank you for your beautiful ideas and kind thoughts!


I remembered you liked that shape too. It is a shame about the leather. Mine have a softer, smoother cross grain, but the newer ones are really hard and plasticky. I saw pictures of the coated canvas ones from last year with roses on the sides--a pastel pink version and a black with red roses! They are so pretty! But you always find the best bags. I know you will find your pretty pink in time. ETA: I want to come to school with you! My little one would love doing art there and so would I! (I have no artistic talent but like to play.)


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> You are very sweet
> 
> A day of complete rest yesterday did wonders. I finished an Agatha Christie (re-read!) and started a new book club book. I felt well enough to go in today. I wasn’t as productive as usual but I did manage to run a bunch of time-sensitive meetings so that was good. I didn’t work late though, so I’m going to have an awful time finishing outputs on Monday! Ah well.
> 
> Yesterday the weather in my garden was a bit grumpy. It’s still beautiful in grumpy weather but it doesn’t feel as heaven-sent as a sunny day on my balcony!


I'm glad to hear you're starting to feel better! Hopefully Monday goes smoother than expected. I hope you can avoid thinking about it until then! 

 Grumpy garden gave me a chuckle. I can picture your garden looking beautiful even with dark skies. I hope it's sunny and you can sit out there and continue to recover.

Thank you, I do love the shape of my Margot.

Your new bag is very classy! I hope it is perfect when it arrives.


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, I tried on the YSL large envelope.
> 
> In Amsterdam I’d tried the silver hardware version in the medium size with the mixed quilting which I thought was okay but I didn’t love it. Then I started looking at the gold hardware version in large size online and I was attracted. I went to try it on in person and I really liked it. This one.
> 
> I think it does fill the gap that I had in mind for the Pochette Metis. A trendy cool black bag, large-ish size for daily wear, but also quite versatile. Although I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy in the medium size, I think on the large size it looks proportionate and interesting. It makes it different from my other bags. And I like its briefcase vibe a lot. The leather on the chain makes it very comfortable to wear. It looks proportionate on me. Overall, lots of positives.
> 
> No particular negative. I have a number of black chain bags (Chanel classsic flap, Medium Lily) and one trendy one (Antigona). My other black bags are very different in style and quite old-fashioned (each about 10 years old) so I find them a bit difficult to wear. But I’m still asking - do I need another black bag? Is this the right black bag to add?
> 
> I’ve just become much more picky about my bags so I’m still not sure whether it’s perfect. So I’ve ordered it online, and I’ll try it on with a few outfits at home to decide finally on whether I want it.
> 
> (In the meantime I feel quite excited about its arrival )


This is such a beautiful and elegant bag, Miss Dawn!  It sounds like it would suit you perfectly!  I’m looking forward to hearing about your final decision!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> The Montaigne comes in rose ballerine I think  I love your Margot, @tealocean. It’s such a beautiful and classic shape  And the colour too
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha that elusive completion of the “set”  your plan for a wallet and cosmetics case is a sound one, and will balance your SLG collection nicely!
> 
> Maybe it’s a matter of adding the right nutrients to the soil to grow roses? In any case your dahlia and peony plan sounds excellent. I also have a lot of lavender and it’s such a wonderful scent. And I like sweet pea. Can you grow those?
> 
> Wow you packed in so much on your last European trip! I don’t think you need any help with itinerary planning  I hope you had a lovely time  Seeing some more of the National Trust homes and gardens is a good idea. And if you go up to Peak District I’m sure you’d love Chatsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Yes, not practical at all! What you need is a wipe clean saffiano! I have my new Prada camera bag in a pale pink saffiano and also a Michael Kors Selma in pale pink. Maybe one of those?


I am really looking forward to completing my LV SLG set. I have a lovely cosmetic case now, but not a full size wallet. Sometimes you just want everything to match! 

I do love lavender and have a little lavender topiary. I hope it will come back this year. I kept it by the back door for a nice fragrance whenever we came outside. I do love sweet peas!  I was thinking about buying a tent like frame to either plant in the soil or a large pot, so the sweet peas would have something to hold onto and create a bit of floral architecture!  I’ll see if my energy can keep up with my ideas!

I remember that roses are huge feeders. That must be what your dad meant. I usually try to fortify the soil with a good sea soil amendment but it may take something more. Always a fun research project!

DH and I had a wonderful time in England and Europe.  I love the Museums and National Trust sites. DH enjoys taking WW1 tours when available. And thank you for mentioning Chatsworth!  I think that is the same grand home Elizabeth Bennet and her aunt and uncle were going to visit when they received the news about Lydia?

I’ve got a couple of ideas for a pink bag.  I haven’t seen a MK Selma but your Prada camera bag is adorable-the colour is perfect and my ideal!  Although I love LV I’m still a Coach girl at heart. Coach has a made to order Rogue handbag which features quite a nice pink and can be made in smooth or pebbled leather. And they also have a customization program with leather tearoses or hearts which can be used on selected bags. So I’ve got that to think about for now.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

musiclover said:


> I am really looking forward to completing my LV SLG set. I have a lovely cosmetic case now, but not a full size wallet. Sometimes you just want everything to match!
> 
> I do love lavender and have a little lavender topiary. I hope it will come back this year. I kept it by the back door for a nice fragrance whenever we came outside. I do love sweet peas!  I was thinking about buying a tent like frame to either plant in the soil or a large pot, so the sweet peas would have something to hold onto and create a bit of floral architecture!  I’ll see if my energy can keep up with my ideas!
> 
> I remember that roses are huge feeders. That must be what your dad meant. I usually try to fortify the soil with a good sea soil amendment but it may take something more. Always a fun research project!
> 
> DH and I had a wonderful time in England and Europe.  I love the Museums and National Trust sites. DH enjoys taking WW1 tours when available. And thank you for mentioning Chatsworth!  I think that is the same grand home Elizabeth Bennet and her aunt and uncle were going to visit when they received the news about Lydia?
> 
> I’ve got a couple of ideas for a pink bag.  I haven’t seen a MK Selma but your Prada camera bag is adorable-the colour is perfect and my ideal!  Although I love LV I’m still a Coach girl at heart. Coach has a made to order Rogue handbag which features quite a nice pink and can be made in smooth or pebbled leather. And they also have a customization program with leather tearoses or hearts which can be used on selected bags. So I’ve got that to think about for now.


Will PM you about Chatsworth 

I’m excited about your pink bag selection and new LV SLG plans! Keep me posted 



musiclover said:


> This is such a beautiful and elegant bag, Miss Dawn!  It sounds like it would suit you perfectly!  I’m looking forward to hearing about your final decision!



Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> I'm glad to hear you're starting to feel better! Hopefully Monday goes smoother than expected. I hope you can avoid thinking about it until then!
> 
> Grumpy garden gave me a chuckle. I can picture your garden looking beautiful even with dark skies. I hope it's sunny and you can sit out there and continue to recover.
> 
> Thank you, I do love the shape of my Margot.
> 
> Your new bag is very classy! I hope it is perfect when it arrives.


Thank you very much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My new black beauty arrived a few days ago and I took a good long time thinking about whether she’s perfect. She makes my heart sing, but she doesn’t stand up and I kept worrying that would get irritating. However, once I put things inside, the weight balanced it out  

That was really my only practical concern. Everything else - capacity and weight - is exactly as I’d hoped. And she’s absolutely beautiful. 

She’s all packed up and ready to join me at work tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new black beauty arrived a few days ago and I took a good long time thinking about whether she’s perfect. She makes my heart sing, but she doesn’t stand up and I kept worrying that would get irritating. However, once I put things inside, the weight balanced it out
> 
> That was really my only practical concern. Everything else - capacity and weight - is exactly as I’d hoped. And she’s absolutely beautiful.
> 
> She’s all packed up and ready to join me at work tomorrow.


What a beauty—think it looks even prettier than in the pics.  So glad you love it and already moved in. I spy some beautiful roses in the back there — love those colors,  well done Mr Dawn .


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new black beauty arrived a few days ago and I took a good long time thinking about whether she’s perfect. She makes my heart sing, but she doesn’t stand up and I kept worrying that would get irritating. However, once I put things inside, the weight balanced it out
> 
> That was really my only practical concern. Everything else - capacity and weight - is exactly as I’d hoped. And she’s absolutely beautiful.
> 
> She’s all packed up and ready to join me at work tomorrow.


Ooh...she’s so beautiful!  I love the way the leather just sparkles!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new black beauty arrived a few days ago and I took a good long time thinking about whether she’s perfect. She makes my heart sing, but she doesn’t stand up and I kept worrying that would get irritating. However, once I put things inside, the weight balanced it out
> 
> That was really my only practical concern. Everything else - capacity and weight - is exactly as I’d hoped. And she’s absolutely beautiful.
> 
> She’s all packed up and ready to join me at work tomorrow.


She is lovely! I'm glad to hear the bag doesn't fall over once things are inside! I have a bag that fell over the first time I used it and pulled something out of the front pocket.  I really laughed out loud, and like you, I figured it out. You have a great treat in a bag that makes your heart sing! I hope you will share your adventures with us in photos and stories!


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new black beauty arrived a few days ago and I took a good long time thinking about whether she’s perfect. She makes my heart sing, but she doesn’t stand up and I kept worrying that would get irritating. However, once I put things inside, the weight balanced it out
> 
> That was really my only practical concern. Everything else - capacity and weight - is exactly as I’d hoped. And she’s absolutely beautiful.
> 
> She’s all packed up and ready to join me at work tomorrow.



I love this! Especially the mixed leather...beautiful! Enjoy her.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty—think it looks even prettier than in the pics.  So glad you love it and already moved in. I spy some beautiful roses in the back there — love those colors,  well done Mr Dawn .



I carried her for the first time yesterday and I loved it. She’s so beautiful.  Thank you dearest Iam 



musiclover said:


> Ooh...she’s so beautiful!  I love the way the leather just sparkles!



I know right? It’s such a shiny grain. Here is a photo from her unboxing with a different angle to show how the light shines on her! Thank you!



tealocean said:


> She is lovely! I'm glad to hear the bag doesn't fall over once things are inside! I have a bag that fell over the first time I used it and pulled something out of the front pocket.  I really laughed out loud, and like you, I figured it out. You have a great treat in a bag that makes your heart sing! I hope you will share your adventures with us in photos and stories!



Thank you very much @tealocean. I’m really smitten with her, although I agonised for a long time whether she’d be practical. I’m so happy with my collection at the moment that I want every addition to be perfect both functionally and aesthetically and in context (where can I carry her?) which is an impossible standard! But I’m really pleased I committed to this new addition 



Venessa84 said:


> I love this! Especially the mixed leather...beautiful! Enjoy her.



Thank you so much my friend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Update: 10 days later and I haven't been able to stop carrying my beautiful YSL  Definitely the right addition to my black bag collection. Very happy


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Update: 10 days later and I haven't been able to stop carrying my beautiful YSL  Definitely the right addition to my black bag collection. Very happy



That’s wonderful Miss Dawn.  So glad you love your beautiful newbie


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Update: 10 days later and I haven't been able to stop carrying my beautiful YSL  Definitely the right addition to my black bag collection. Very happy


This is so fun to hear you love your new beauty this much!  10 days! Wow! Enjoy. Please share some adventure shots sometime.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> That’s wonderful Miss Dawn.  So glad you love your beautiful newbie





tealocean said:


> This is so fun to hear you love your new beauty this much!  10 days! Wow! Enjoy. Please share some adventure shots sometime.



Thank you!! 

Action shots from weekend rambles  (yes, even the weekend, even though it’s not a weekend bag!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Action shots from weekend rambles  (yes, even the weekend, even though it’s not a weekend bag!)


This has been a great choice for you Miss Dawn! It's beautiful and it's great when we get lot's of use from our lovelies


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> This has been a great choice for you Miss Dawn! It's beautiful and it's great when we get lot's of use from our lovelies


Thank you very much ATB

Still carrying her  I can’t change out! She’s too perfect  this never happens! And I agonised so much about keeping her too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much ATB
> 
> Still carrying her  I can’t change out! She’s too perfect  this never happens! And I agonised so much about keeping her too!


Oh it's so nice to find just the perfect bag! That's funny you were unsure about your relationship to start with


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Dancing out of the office at 6.15 pm in the London sunshine, to go out...

I just made PARTNER!!!!! 

Youngest in the full Partnership and also I think youngest ever. 

Can’t believe it...Shocked and HAPPY


----------



## Iamminda

BIG CONGRATS Miss Dawn!!!   This is so wonderful (not surprising since we knew you were on track ).  I can’t tell you how excited and happy I am for you.  Well deserved promotion!!!!   Best news ever.  I hope you and Mr Dawn celebrate this wonderful achievement soon.  Congrats again


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dancing out of the office at 6.15 pm in the London sunshine, to go out...
> 
> I just made PARTNER!!!!!
> 
> Youngest in the full Partnership and also I think youngest ever.
> 
> Can’t believe it...Shocked and HAPPY


WooHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Congrats on such deserving news!! Can't wait to hear how you celebrate this milestone


----------



## Venessa84

This is amazing news and seems to be very well deserved!! You go girl!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Congrats Miss Dawn!!!
So happy you're reaping the benefits of your hard work and determination!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Congratulations, Ms. Dawn[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!

Your hard work and dedication has paid off—I’m so happy for you!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> BIG CONGRATS Miss Dawn!!!   This is so wonderful (not surprising since we knew you were on track ).  I can’t tell you how excited and happy I am for you.  Well deserved promotion!!!!   Best news ever.  I hope you and Mr Dawn celebrate this wonderful achievement soon.  Congrats again





Addicted to bags said:


> WooHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Congrats on such deserving news!! Can't wait to hear how you celebrate this milestone





Venessa84 said:


> This is amazing news and seems to be very well deserved!! You go girl!





RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats Miss Dawn!!!
> So happy you're reaping the benefits of your hard work and determination!





GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4393184
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Ms. Dawn[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!
> 
> Your hard work and dedication has paid off—I’m so happy for you!!



Thank you all so much!!  

I have so much to share, but it’s been overwhelming! I’m finding it hard to process.

It’s only been announced within the Partnership right now and the congratulations are pouring in. I swear that yesterday was a sunny halcyon day just for me because today it’s been hailing!!

I’ve had such a difficult few months in the lead-up to it. There have been incessant deadlines, but I needed to prepare piles of documentation in relation to the evidence for my promotion. I’ve been working without a single day off for a month now, and I have dark circles under my eyes!! Everyone was really supportive except my old boss who isn’t a bad guy but he never sees talent in anyone and he’s really held me (and others) back. But I have a lot of champions now, and he basically just got in line with the wave of support, albeit being quite challenging and grumpy whenever he had a chance. He’s been very depressing and made me doubt myself a lot through all this.

The day before my panel interview, one of the founding partners told me: ‘you’ll be great; you don’t need to speak for 10 minutes as your timed introduction. All you need to do is get up and say “I’m passionate, I’m systematic, I bring people together, I’m cutting edge in my thinking and I have integrity. I’m Dawn. I welcome any questions you have for me”.’ I blinked at him, and said, “I’m not sure that’s quite what the panel interviewers have in mind for the timed introduction. I have 10 minutes”. He thought about it and added “you could also say I’m collaborative”  I mean it’s lovely he had that much faith in me, but honestly, what advice!! 

My CEO has been lovely, bless her. She said she wanted to do lunch a couple of weeks ago, and I was a bit nervous. She’s always 10 steps ahead of me in her thinking so I always feel like ‘what am I about to walk into?!’ And she did give me some really challenging feedback. She said I’ll be on the Board one day (which is the most senior tranche of Partners - most people don’t make it). But I have to change, she said. Listen more, and be vulnerable, because I am too self-reliant and she’s worried that I won’t let people in, and how can I lead a company if I don’t let people in?

Later she messaged me saying that she knows how hard it is to be vulnerable at work when I haven’t felt like anyone has my back, but that she and everyone is now there to support me through my career. She also said that she hoped she wasn’t too direct during our lunch, but that opening up would make me a stronger leader. She repeated that her and the wider team are on my side, and that I can rely on her if I ever need it. And she added, “Thank you for being awesome.”
(Yes, she said awesome. No she’s not American )

Notwithstanding the reassurance, I’ve been feeling quite overwhelmed by all the feedback coming out of this process, and from my CEO, and I just feel pretty uncertain about the things I thought I was good at and it turns out I’m not so good... isn’t planning continual self-improvement, and then failing in your good intentions ALL the time, absolutely exhausting?!

And then I had the panel interview which was horribly hard, but I made it... 

So now you’re all up to speed. Thank you my friends 

No idea how to celebrate... I’m much too tired and happy


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on your well deserved promotion. It’s a recognition of your hard work, talent and abilities as well as your potential. I love the founding partner’s advice to you as well as your CEO’s encouragement. So excited for you Miss_Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for sharing your journey with us Miss Dawn — we are all so proud of your accomplishments!!!   Bravo for persevering through the challenges and never letting any less-than-helpful people discourage you!!!   So glad to hear that your CEO, her team and others are absolutely rooting for you — as your TPF friends are (always remember that!!!!).  Let this huge milestone sink in and enjoy.  And do celebrate this weekend .


----------



## musiclover

Congratulations, Miss Dawn!  This is the most wonderful news!  You’ve worked so very hard and are absolutely deserving of this partnership.  It’s a real testament to your skills, leadership and integrity.  It’s so refreshing to hear the support from your CEO and the leadership team and that they are going to be there to guide you and your career. We’re so proud of you!  Well done!


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you all so much!!
> 
> I have so much to share, but it’s been overwhelming! I’m finding it hard to process.
> 
> It’s only been announced within the Partnership right now and the congratulations are pouring in. I swear that yesterday was a sunny halcyon day just for me because today it’s been hailing!!
> 
> I’ve had such a difficult few months in the lead-up to it. There have been incessant deadlines, but I needed to prepare piles of documentation in relation to the evidence for my promotion. I’ve been working without a single day off for a month now, and I have dark circles under my eyes!! Everyone was really supportive except my old boss who isn’t a bad guy but he never sees talent in anyone and he’s really held me (and others) back. But I have a lot of champions now, and he basically just got in line with the wave of support, albeit being quite challenging and grumpy whenever he had a chance. He’s been very depressing and made me doubt myself a lot through all this.
> 
> The day before my panel interview, one of the founding partners told me: ‘you’ll be great; you don’t need to speak for 10 minutes as your timed introduction. All you need to do is get up and say “I’m passionate, I’m systematic, I bring people together, I’m cutting edge in my thinking and I have integrity. I’m Dawn. I welcome any questions you have for me”.’ I blinked at him, and said, “I’m not sure that’s quite what the panel interviewers have in mind for the timed introduction. I have 10 minutes”. He thought about it and added “you could also say I’m collaborative”  I mean it’s lovely he had that much faith in me, but honestly, what advice!!
> 
> My CEO has been lovely, bless her. She said she wanted to do lunch a couple of weeks ago, and I was a bit nervous. She’s always 10 steps ahead of me in her thinking so I always feel like ‘what am I about to walk into?!’ And she did give me some really challenging feedback. She said I’ll be on the Board one day (which is the most senior tranche of Partners - most people don’t make it). But I have to change, she said. Listen more, and be vulnerable, because I am too self-reliant and she’s worried that I won’t let people in, and how can I lead a company if I don’t let people in?
> 
> Later she messaged me saying that she knows how hard it is to be vulnerable at work when I haven’t felt like anyone has my back, but that she and everyone is now there to support me through my career. She also said that she hoped she wasn’t too direct during our lunch, but that opening up would make me a stronger leader. She repeated that her and the wider team are on my side, and that I can rely on her if I ever need it. And she added, “Thank you for being awesome.”
> (Yes, she said awesome. No she’s not American )
> 
> Notwithstanding the reassurance, I’ve been feeling quite overwhelmed by all the feedback coming out of this process, and from my CEO, and I just feel pretty uncertain about the things I thought I was good at and it turns out I’m not so good... isn’t planning continual self-improvement, and then failing in your good intentions ALL the time, absolutely exhausting?!
> 
> And then I had the panel interview which was horribly hard, but I made it...
> 
> So now you’re all up to speed. Thank you my friends
> 
> No idea how to celebrate... I’m much too tired and happy


 wow, that's fabulous- congrats!!! Especially wonderful after all that hard work!


----------



## jcnc

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dancing out of the office at 6.15 pm in the London sunshine, to go out...
> 
> I just made PARTNER!!!!!
> 
> Youngest in the full Partnership and also I think youngest ever.
> 
> Can’t believe it...Shocked and HAPPY


A big big congratulations


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I know my friends like my random rambling diary updates, but I apologise if anyone is reading this in the expectation of a bag showcase! I’m often off-topic  

Anyways, more rambling updates in a slightly giddy-with-happiness mood! 



More bags said:


> Congratulations on your well deserved promotion. It’s a recognition of your hard work, talent and abilities as well as your potential. I love the founding partner’s advice to you as well as your CEO’s encouragement. So excited for you Miss_Dawn!



He was really funny. It’s quite cute. There’s an important initiative I run a couple of times a year, so immediately after my panel interview I had a meeting to discuss it with the founding partner and CEO - just me and them. Which is a reasonably big deal because I don’t usually have much interaction with them besides the times that the CEO randomly decides she wants to see me! Anyways, they were both saying “how did it go?” And I said “I don’t want to talk about it”. They were both quite indulgent and affectionate about it, like my nervousness was funny. But it’s a big deal to me! 

Just because they can’t remember a time they were ever nervous doesn’t mean that I can be totally relaxed about being grilled by half a dozen people on every aspect of my career plans! 

On the other hand it’s really lovely how many affectionate messages of congratulations I’ve gotten across the Partnership from all of our offices. I feel very spoiled 



Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing your journey with us Miss Dawn — we are all so proud of your accomplishments!!!   Bravo for persevering through the challenges and never letting any less-than-helpful people discourage you!!!   So glad to hear that your CEO, her team and others are absolutely rooting for you — as your TPF friends are (always remember that!!!!).  Let this huge milestone sink in and enjoy.  And do celebrate this weekend .



You are the sweetest, dearest Iam. It’s been such a hard 8 months, since my wobbles about all the international expansion last summer, and I’m just so grateful I managed to put my head down and work through it. I do owe my CEO for her timely intervention at that time, but you and my TPF friends were so lovely. I remember @Kendie26 and @GeorginaLavender and @tealocean all just propped me up with hugs and girl power  



musiclover said:


> Congratulations, Miss Dawn!  This is the most wonderful news!  You’ve worked so very hard and are absolutely deserving of this partnership.  It’s a real testament to your skills, leadership and integrity.  It’s so refreshing to hear the support from your CEO and the leadership team and that they are going to be there to guide you and your career. We’re so proud of you!  Well done!



Thank you very much 
Support has been a long time coming, but now that it’s here, it seems pretty solid. I think my CEO plans very long-term, and over the past 18 months she seems to have decided that I’m part of the future of her firm. Most people at my level barely see her, but she keeps tabs on me. She sent me a letter this week, which was a blend of affection and counsel. I’ve edited a lot of the specifics out, but isn’t it a lovely reassuring tone?

Dear Dawn,

I am so pleased that all went well on your interview (not that I had any doubt!) You will be awesome as you grow and develop and we will be a stronger and more successful place because you are part of the leadership team. 

For the next phase, my main piece of advice is (....) Our strength is built on change, flexibility and not being scared to try something where we are not (yet!) known as the best.

The next stage of the journey will be exciting, challenging and hopefully full of fun too!

Can’t wait!

(X) 



pianolize said:


> wow, that's fabulous- congrats!!! Especially wonderful after all that hard work!



Thank you 



jcnc said:


> A big big congratulations



That’s very kind, thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I completely forgot to share this. Two weeks ago, as I was sitting at home finishing the last bits of documentation for my Partnership form, Mr Dawn went off on a mission. I had been looking at these earring ‘jackets’ for my diamond studs, and he brought me a pair of ‘halo’ jackets for my solitaire earrings, which gives them a completely new look. I’ve been wearing them pretty much non-stop since then, including at my Partner interview  I think they may be lucky earrings.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I completely forgot to share this. Two weeks ago, as I was sitting at home finishing the last bits of documentation for my Partnership form, Mr Dawn went off on a mission. I had been looking at these earring ‘jackets’ for my diamond studs, and he brought me a pair of ‘halo’ jackets for my solitaire earrings, which gives them a completely new look. I’ve been wearing them pretty much non-stop since then, including at my Partner interview  I think they may be lucky earrings.



Beautiful sparklers, Miss Dawn.  Yeah, Mr Dawn did it again — mission accomplished!!!  He is such a sweetheart for always (always!!!!) hunting down the items on your wishlist.  I really love how the halo jackets transform your beautiful solitaires into something even more spectacular!  Indeed, they must be your lucky earrings.  Enjoy them.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful sparklers, Miss Dawn.  Yeah, Mr Dawn did it again — mission accomplished!!!  He is such a sweetheart for always (always!!!!) hunting down the items on your wishlist.  I really love how the halo jackets transform your beautiful solitaires into something even more spectacular!  Indeed, they must be your lucky earrings.  Enjoy them.


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

To celebrate, we went out for dinner, and stopped at Chanel on our way  

This gorgeous frivolous feminine iridescent pink clutch is very happy to be home


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> To celebrate, we went out for dinner, and stopped at Chanel on our way
> 
> This gorgeous frivolous feminine iridescent pink clutch is very happy to be home



I love this pink beauty (CC is doing the best pink this year imo).  It looks to be a roomy clutch, not a typical smallish clutch.  Is this smaller than or same size as Miss Ruby?   I just love this gorgeous pink so much — is the color similar to your other newish pink (Prada?) bag?   Glad you had a great celebratory dinner (delicious dessert by the way).  Congrats and enjoy Miss Dawn


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dancing out of the office at 6.15 pm in the London sunshine, to go out...
> 
> I just made PARTNER!!!!!
> 
> Youngest in the full Partnership and also I think youngest ever.
> 
> Can’t believe it...Shocked and HAPPY


Wow!!!! Congratulations! This is such happy news! I know you've worked hard for this  and it must feel amazing to see how it's been worth it! I hope this promotion is a great joy in your life & your future!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you all so much!!
> 
> I have so much to share, but it’s been overwhelming! I’m finding it hard to process.
> 
> It’s only been announced within the Partnership right now and the congratulations are pouring in. I swear that yesterday was a sunny halcyon day just for me because today it’s been hailing!!
> 
> I’ve had such a difficult few months in the lead-up to it. There have been incessant deadlines, but I needed to prepare piles of documentation in relation to the evidence for my promotion. I’ve been working without a single day off for a month now, and I have dark circles under my eyes!! Everyone was really supportive except my old boss who isn’t a bad guy but he never sees talent in anyone and he’s really held me (and others) back. But I have a lot of champions now, and he basically just got in line with the wave of support, albeit being quite challenging and grumpy whenever he had a chance. He’s been very depressing and made me doubt myself a lot through all this.
> 
> The day before my panel interview, one of the founding partners told me: ‘you’ll be great; you don’t need to speak for 10 minutes as your timed introduction. All you need to do is get up and say “I’m passionate, I’m systematic, I bring people together, I’m cutting edge in my thinking and I have integrity. I’m Dawn. I welcome any questions you have for me”.’ I blinked at him, and said, “I’m not sure that’s quite what the panel interviewers have in mind for the timed introduction. I have 10 minutes”. He thought about it and added “you could also say I’m collaborative”  I mean it’s lovely he had that much faith in me, but honestly, what advice!!
> 
> My CEO has been lovely, bless her. She said she wanted to do lunch a couple of weeks ago, and I was a bit nervous. She’s always 10 steps ahead of me in her thinking so I always feel like ‘what am I about to walk into?!’ And she did give me some really challenging feedback. She said I’ll be on the Board one day (which is the most senior tranche of Partners - most people don’t make it). But I have to change, she said. Listen more, and be vulnerable, because I am too self-reliant and she’s worried that I won’t let people in, and how can I lead a company if I don’t let people in?
> 
> Later she messaged me saying that she knows how hard it is to be vulnerable at work when I haven’t felt like anyone has my back, but that she and everyone is now there to support me through my career. She also said that she hoped she wasn’t too direct during our lunch, but that opening up would make me a stronger leader. She repeated that her and the wider team are on my side, and that I can rely on her if I ever need it. And she added, “Thank you for being awesome.”
> (Yes, she said awesome. No she’s not American )
> 
> Notwithstanding the reassurance, I’ve been feeling quite overwhelmed by all the feedback coming out of this process, and from my CEO, and I just feel pretty uncertain about the things I thought I was good at and it turns out I’m not so good... isn’t planning continual self-improvement, and then failing in your good intentions ALL the time, absolutely exhausting?!
> 
> And then I had the panel interview which was horribly hard, but I made it...
> 
> So now you’re all up to speed. Thank you my friends
> 
> No idea how to celebrate... I’m much too tired and happy


I laughed when I got to the awesome part because I was about to write that you don't even realize how awesome you are and that is one of the things I like so much about you!  Stay sweet but don't doubt you can do it. You have proven yourself over and over, and you will find success even if there are imperfect times because you are resilient!

It made me so happy that I'm included in the bunch that's been encouraging you! We live such different lives, and I love that too. It must have been awful to work under your old boss. I love how your CEO cheers you on and pushes you in the best way.

ETA: What a cute new pink bag! And the ear ring jackets are beautiful! Mr_Dawn is so sweet to you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love this pink beauty (CC is doing the best pink this year imo).  It looks to be a roomy clutch, not a typical smallish clutch.  Is this smaller than or same size as Miss Ruby?   I just love this gorgeous pink so much — is the color similar to your other newish pink (Prada?) bag?   Glad you had a great celebratory dinner (delicious dessert by the way).  Congrats and enjoy Miss Dawn



Thank you sweetie Iam 
It is a very roomy clutch. Ruby is much bigger, but this one fits all the essentials for weekend/dinner, and that’s what I wanted it for. I currently mainly use my Diorever WOC for travel for example, and I thought this would give me another, more frivolous and feminine option  This fits: Chanel zippy coin purse, lipstick, foundation compact, tissues, perfume, antibac hand gel. That’s all I need if I’m out and about.



tealocean said:


> Wow!!!! Congratulations! This is such happy news! I know you've worked hard for this  and it must feel amazing to see how it's been worth it! I hope this promotion is a great joy in your life & your future!



Thank you so much for being so sweet and enthusiastic about it 



tealocean said:


> I laughed when I got to the awesome part because I was about to write that you don't even realize how awesome you are and that is one of the things I like so much about you!  Stay sweet but don't doubt you can do it. You have proven yourself over and over, and you will find success even if there are imperfect times because you are resilient!
> 
> It made me so happy that I'm included in the bunch that's been encouraging you! We live such different lives, and I love that too. It must have been awful to work under your old boss. I love how your CEO cheers you on and pushes you in the best way.
> 
> ETA: What a cute new pink bag! And the ear ring jackets are beautiful! Mr_Dawn is so sweet to you!



This is such a kind message, thank you very much 

Besides family and close friends, I’m so touched by how many sweet messages I’ve received on TPF, from people at work, wider friend groups and so on. It feels like people are so happy to share in one’s happiness.  I’m very lucky 

Thank you also for the pink bag and earrings love. 

I’m starting to feel more normal again. At first I was euphoric, then the self-doubt came flooding in. So much feedback came at me in this process of promotion and I can’t stop processing! Then I decided to just be calm. I’m going on holiday for a few weeks When I get back, I think I’ll have a lot more energy and able to tackle the important job of being a Partner


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated family collages 

My superbrand bags, and a set of matching Chanel SLGs, as well as LV SLGs.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you sweetie Iam
> It is a very roomy clutch. Ruby is much bigger, but this one fits all the essentials for weekend/dinner, and that’s what I wanted it for. I currently mainly use my Diorever WOC for travel for example, and I thought this would give me another, more frivolous and feminine option  This fits: Chanel zippy coin purse, lipstick, foundation compact, tissues, perfume, antibac hand gel. That’s all I need if I’m out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for being so sweet and enthusiastic about it
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a kind message, thank you very much
> 
> Besides family and close friends, I’m so touched by how many sweet messages I’ve received on TPF, from people at work, wider friend groups and so on. It feels like people are so happy to share in one’s happiness.  I’m very lucky
> 
> Thank you also for the pink bag and earrings love.
> 
> I’m starting to feel more normal again. At first I was euphoric, then the self-doubt came flooding in. So much feedback came at me in this process of promotion and I can’t stop processing! Then I decided to just be calm. I’m going on holiday for a few weeks When I get back, I think I’ll have a lot more energy and able to tackle the important job of being a Partner


 It is so beautiful to hear you are surrounded by so many who are able to be happy for you! That is a treasure! I'm inspired by those who are able to be happy for others because they are likely the happiest people in the world. Also when you know how great it feels to have others celebrate with you, it makes it even more fun to happy dance with them. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated family collages
> 
> My superbrand bags, and a set of matching Chanel SLGs, as well as LV SLGs.


  Beautiful sight!


----------



## mrs.JC

Incredible collection. Love how you presented the photos as well.


----------



## Iamminda

Always great to see your collage updates — beautiful collection.  Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> It is so beautiful to hear you are surrounded by so many who are able to be happy for you! That is a treasure! I'm inspired by those who are able to be happy for others because they are likely the happiest people in the world. Also when you know how great it feels to have others celebrate with you, it makes it even more fun to happy dance with them.
> 
> Beautiful sight!



In that case you and my TPF friends are likely the happiest people in the world  thank you sweetie



mrs.JC said:


> Incredible collection. Love how you presented the photos as well.



Thank you very much 



Iamminda said:


> Always great to see your collage updates — beautiful collection.  Thanks for sharing Miss Dawn



Thank you dearest Iam


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A collage of my new beauty on her rambles today


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> A collage of my new beauty on her rambles today



Love these pics — so pink, feminine and beautiful.  I am really into pink too.  Glad you had a lovely day out


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> In that case you and my TPF friends are likely the happiest people in the world  thank you sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dearest Iam


I'm working on it!  There are so many good, kindhearted, inspiring people in the world and right here on our TPF in your lovely thread!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> A collage of my new beauty on her rambles today


I love your pink beauty and pink blossoms!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Love these pics — so pink, feminine and beautiful.  I am really into pink too.  Glad you had a lovely day out



Thank you  



tealocean said:


> I'm working on it!  There are so many good, kindhearted, inspiring people in the world and right here on our TPF in your lovely thread!



You are such a sweetie 



tealocean said:


> I love your pink beauty and pink blossoms!



It was such a beautiful day and I find this pink is heart-stopping for my pink-loving soul  

The problem is I’m only carrying my YSL envelope (more than a month now) and this small pink bag on weekends.... must rotate!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m having a fabulous holiday 

Here is a collage. Can you believe the top left hand picture is a chocolate cake dessert? It was literally a work of art 

And the red roses are Colombian ones that Mr Dawn ordered before we arrived. The biggest red roses I’ve ever seen. Long stemmed, and huge heads, but sadly no scent


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Went through the whole thing. Amazing collection.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m having a fabulous holiday
> 
> Here is a collage. Can you believe the top left hand picture is a chocolate cake dessert? It was literally a work of art
> 
> And the red roses are Colombian ones that Mr Dawn ordered before we arrived. The biggest red roses I’ve ever seen. Long stemmed, and huge heads, but sadly no scent


Beautiful collage and gorgeous sights, Miss Dawn! I'm happy to hear you are having such a wonderful holiday! Enjoy! It looks like you are making some beautiful memories!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My rose garden is blooming beautifully


----------



## Iamminda

Your collages (roses, bags, vaca) make me happy .  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Your collages (roses, bags, vaca) make me happy .  Thanks for sharing.


You are such a sweetheart 
Today was a holiday in the UK. Mr Dawn and I went to one of our favourite gardens. It was lovely. Listening to an audiobook and enjoying the breeze  Now I’m home, catching up on my work  before heading back to office tomorrow after the long weekend! 
Here are some pictures from today’s outing.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming beautifully


 So beautiful, Miss Dawn! Thank you for sharing your garden with us. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> You are such a sweetheart
> Today was a holiday in the UK. Mr Dawn and I went to one of our favourite gardens. It was lovely. Listening to an audiobook and enjoying the breeze  Now I’m home, catching up on my work  before heading back to office tomorrow after the long weekend!
> Here are some pictures from today’s outing.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gosh what a busy period!

I’ve had challenging projects and teams at work. My studying has been erratic and squeezed in between when I can manage it. I’ve not had much time to myself at all.

Trying to remain upbeat but feeling a bit flat!

On the positive side my gardens are looking stunning. I have a riot of roses in my rock garden, and the main garden is looking good too. We spent a fortune on having fence panels replaced along the bottom of the garden and now they look great! We have lots of other plans 

Here is a picture of my fuchsias  and some more rose pictures (because I love them )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Since the weekend I’ve been away from home, chairing a conference. It went well 

I was carrying my new Away luggage, with new pink packing cubes and a garment bag also from Away. Having new luggage made me go on a bit of a coordinating travel accessories kick! I also packed - a new burgundy cosmetics bag to go with the pink, a new matching burgundy small bag for wires/charging cables, a new rose gold pouch for medicines (always travel with just-in-case meds!), a new rose gold manicure set (always be prepared!), and my rose gold / pink beige jewellery case (why? Why do I need multiple jewellery options for a few days?!) that Mr Dawn gave me on Valentines which I hadn’t yet carried!

I was so delighted to be packing all new pink/rose gold/burgundy accessories in my new luggage that I ended up overpacking and not having enough space for all my clothes!!  I then repacked, more efficiently...

Anyways, I thought I’d share some stock photos of my new luggage. Not as exciting as a new handbag, but still clearly pretty exciting for me 

I also have an unboxing to do at home. Mr Dawn gave me a little present last week that I haven’t yet had a chance to open  I know what it is because he told me, but I wanted to savour the pleasure of opening it when it was a bit less busy!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gosh what a busy period!
> 
> I’ve had challenging projects and teams at work. My studying has been erratic and squeezed in between when I can manage it. I’ve not had much time to myself at all.
> 
> Trying to remain upbeat but feeling a bit flat!
> 
> On the positive side my gardens are looking stunning. I have a riot of roses in my rock garden, and the main garden is looking good too. We spent a fortune on having fence panels replaced along the bottom of the garden and now they look great! We have lots of other plans
> 
> Here is a picture of my fuchsias  and some more rose pictures (because I love them )





Miss_Dawn said:


> Since the weekend I’ve been away from home, chairing a conference. It went well
> 
> I was carrying my new Away luggage, with new pink packing cubes and a garment bag also from Away. Having new luggage made me go on a bit of a coordinating travel accessories kick! I also packed - a new burgundy cosmetics bag to go with the pink, a new matching burgundy small bag for wires/charging cables, a new rose gold pouch for medicines (always travel with just-in-case meds!), a new rose gold manicure set (always be prepared!), and my rose gold / pink beige jewellery case (why? Why do I need multiple jewellery options for a few days?!) that Mr Dawn gave me on Valentines which I hadn’t yet carried!
> 
> I was so delighted to be packing all new pink/rose gold/burgundy accessories in my new luggage that I ended up overpacking and not having enough space for all my clothes!!  I then repacked, more efficiently...
> 
> Anyways, I thought I’d share some stock photos of my new luggage. Not as exciting as a new handbag, but still clearly pretty exciting for me
> 
> I also have an unboxing to do at home. Mr Dawn gave me a little present last week that I haven’t yet had a chance to open  I know what it is because he told me, but I wanted to savour the pleasure of opening it when it was a bit less busy!


 These are so beautiful!  I hope you can have some time to feel refreshed, very soon! That was funny about the packing.  It is fun to have pretty things with you when away from home! I can't wait to see your gift!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming beautifully


JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> These are so beautiful!  I hope you can have some time to feel refreshed, very soon! That was funny about the packing.  It is fun to have pretty things with you when away from home! I can't wait to see your gift!





Sunshine mama said:


> JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!



Thank you both very much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay, here’s my little unboxing, about 10 days after Mr Dawn gave it to me! He told me what it was but I wanted to wait to open until I had a bit of time to breathe and enjoy it!

I’ve been asking for this Pochette at every LV for about a year, with no luck! I tried all the stores in London, and a few in Rome, Paris, Amsterdam, Singapore... No luck anywhere. I thought maybe it was being discontinued. In the meantime Mr Dawn who makes friends with everyone kept looking, and an SA in London called him with the news that she had it! 

Here it is, my cute little brand new PA in Damier Azur  I’ll wear it with a gold chain. I love my mono PA, it’s a great small bag capacity for me as well as a useful SLG in my laptop bag when I’m travelling. I’m very happy to add this one to my collection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, here’s my little unboxing, about 10 days after Mr Dawn gave it to me! He told me what it was but I wanted to wait to open until I had a bit of time to breathe and enjoy it!
> 
> I’ve been asking for this Pochette at every LV for about a year, with no luck! I tried all the stores in London, and a few in Rome, Paris, Amsterdam, Singapore... No luck anywhere. I thought maybe it was being discontinued. In the meantime Mr Dawn who makes friends with everyone kept looking, and an SA in London called him with the news that she had it!
> 
> Here it is, my cute little brand new PA in Damier Azur  I’ll wear it with a gold chain. I love my mono PA, it’s a great small bag capacity for me as well as a useful SLG in my laptop bag when I’m travelling. I’m very happy to add this one to my collection.


Wow! That's so sweet of Mr. Dawn to get it for you! Congratulations.
You are really making me want one!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, here’s my little unboxing, about 10 days after Mr Dawn gave it to me! He told me what it was but I wanted to wait to open until I had a bit of time to breathe and enjoy it!
> 
> I’ve been asking for this Pochette at every LV for about a year, with no luck! I tried all the stores in London, and a few in Rome, Paris, Amsterdam, Singapore... No luck anywhere. I thought maybe it was being discontinued. In the meantime Mr Dawn who makes friends with everyone kept looking, and an SA in London called him with the news that she had it!
> 
> Here it is, my cute little brand new PA in Damier Azur  I’ll wear it with a gold chain. I love my mono PA, it’s a great small bag capacity for me as well as a useful SLG in my laptop bag when I’m travelling. I’m very happy to add this one to my collection.


Mr. Dawn ROCKS!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

You’re very sweet Thank you.



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! That's so sweet of Mr. Dawn to get it for you! Congratulations.
> You are really making me want one!





Addicted to bags said:


> Mr. Dawn ROCKS!!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, here’s my little unboxing, about 10 days after Mr Dawn gave it to me! He told me what it was but I wanted to wait to open until I had a bit of time to breathe and enjoy it!
> 
> I’ve been asking for this Pochette at every LV for about a year, with no luck! I tried all the stores in London, and a few in Rome, Paris, Amsterdam, Singapore... No luck anywhere. I thought maybe it was being discontinued. In the meantime Mr Dawn who makes friends with everyone kept looking, and an SA in London called him with the news that she had it!
> 
> Here it is, my cute little brand new PA in Damier Azur  I’ll wear it with a gold chain. I love my mono PA, it’s a great small bag capacity for me as well as a useful SLG in my laptop bag when I’m travelling. I’m very happy to add this one to my collection.


This is so cute! I love the colors! And so sweet how Mr Dawn tracked it down.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> This is so cute! I love the colors! And so sweet how Mr Dawn tracked it down.


Thank you very much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m feeling happy about my little Chanel collection so I’m adding a collage of my bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ooooooooh, I just bought a new bag.

I got a huge bonus at work last month and I didn’t have anything on my lust list, so I held off buying anything.

Today I saw such a pretty elegant darling bag looking like it wanted to go home.

It’s coming home with me


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay here is my first (little) purchase from yesterday.

I was out with my rosy mini Chanel, and I blame her for my impulse buys 

Pictures.
#1 My Chanel accomplice preening in my rose garden before leading me to a shopping trip.
#2 My brand new Tumi ‘Voyageur Just in Case’ foldaway tote. I thought I should have something like this for longer trips where you want a weekend bag / big beach bag with you, without it taking any space. Love it.
#3 A picture of my new packed Away carry on luggage from a couple of weekends ago, as a reminder of why my new Tumi tote needed to be ombré pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay here is my first (little) purchase from yesterday.
> 
> I was out with my rosy mini Chanel, and I blame her for my impulse buys
> 
> Pictures.
> #1 My Chanel accomplice preening in my rose garden before leading me to a shopping trip.
> #2 My brand new Tumi ‘Voyageur Just in Case’ foldaway tote. I thought I should have something like this for longer trips where you want a weekend bag / big beach bag with you, without it taking any space. Love it.
> #3 A picture of my new packed Away carry on luggage from a couple of weekends ago, as a reminder of why my new Tumi tote needed to be ombré pink!


OMG!!! I love your new purchase #1!!! I think I need this!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you 
Pictures of purchase # 2 coming!


Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!! I love your new purchase #1!!! I think I need this!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

New purchase #2 

Gucci Padlock Medium GG Signature in white leather  Love gold hardware with white leather. And I love chain flap bags. This is very me


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> New purchase #2
> 
> Gucci Padlock Medium GG Signature in white leather  Love gold hardware with white leather. And I love chain flap bags. This is very me



My goodness, such a beautiful, elegant, and feminine purse.  Just perfect for you sweet Miss Dawn.  I love it — can’t wait to see more pics. Congrats and enjoy .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> My goodness, such a beautiful, elegant, and feminine purse.  Just perfect for you sweet Miss Dawn.  I love it — can’t wait to see more pics. Congrats and enjoy .



Thank you very much my dearest Iam, that’s how I feel about it too. It’s so chic. I want to wear it to Paris next month!

(Although I feel that in Paris I should carry Dior or Chanel or YSL, instead of an Italian bag!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Porschenality said:


> You have the best collection. I always get excited to see what you post... usually something that makes me go “ooh la la”. I’m not even French.



@Porschenality, this comment triggered such a strong memory! I thought I’d share on my bag thread (diary!) 

At my high school and school leaving proms, many moons ago, each student was given a title by the junior class who would host the prom. 

I was definitely not the most popular kid in school, and everyone would await their title with a bit of trepidation because some of them could be mean!

My first title for the high school prom was “ooh la la”  Guess I liked my accessories even then. And so relieved to have a decent-ish title... 

My second title, after I’d grown into my own skin a bit, the year I left school was “She’s all that”. I thought that was sweet enough (and again, it could have been much worse!)


----------



## Porschenality

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Porschenality, this comment triggered such a strong memory! I thought I’d share on my bag thread (diary!)
> 
> At my high school and school leaving proms, many moons ago, each student was given a title by the junior class who would host the prom.
> 
> I was definitely not the most popular kid in school, and everyone would await their title with a bit of trepidation because some of them could be mean!
> 
> My first title for the high school prom was “ooh la la”  Guess I liked my accessories even then. And so relieved to have a decent-ish title...
> 
> My second title, after I’d grown into my own skin a bit, the year I left school was “She’s all that”. I thought that was sweet enough (and again, it could have been much worse!)


Isn’t that interesting! I’m certainly not a snoot considering how I grew up but my mom called me Miss Priss when I was a kid. We were so darn poor, lol. I never understood her .


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> New purchase #2
> 
> Gucci Padlock Medium GG Signature in white leather  Love gold hardware with white leather. And I love chain flap bags. This is very me


Bellisima dear! This style is perfect for you. Enjoy her!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Venessa84 said:


> Bellisima dear! This style is perfect for you. Enjoy her!!


Thank you my friend


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much my dearest Iam, that’s how I feel about it too. It’s so chic. I want to wear it to Paris next month!
> 
> (Although I feel that in Paris I should carry Dior or Chanel or YSL, instead of an Italian bag!)


Be the rebel and carry Italian in Paris


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Be the rebel and carry Italian in Paris


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated family collages


----------



## Porschenality

Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated family collages


Hi Miss Dawn. Hey how do you make the collages like that with your pictures? I love that.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Porschenality said:


> Hi Miss Dawn. Hey how do you make the collages like that with your pictures? I love that.


Thank you. I use a collage making app on my phone. There's lots of them. I have one called LiveCollage


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy Sunday, my friends 

Lying around on picnic blankets in a park. Perfect blue sky. And flowers everywhere 

I think my soul needs lots of greenery around me at all times, just to breathe


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Sunday, my friends
> 
> Lying around on picnic blankets in a park. Perfect blue sky. And flowers everywhere
> 
> I think my soul needs lots of greenery around me at all times, just to breathe


What a lovely park! Where I live we don’t have flowers in our parks. It’s a
drought prone area so it’s lovely to see all those beautiful colors.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Sunday, my friends
> 
> Lying around on picnic blankets in a park. Perfect blue sky. And flowers everywhere
> 
> I think my soul needs lots of greenery around me at all times, just to breathe



Happy Sunday, Miss Dawn.  Love these pics.  What a picture-perfect day at the park.  Such beautiful flowers.  Hope you had the most relaxing and soul-soothing day.  Have a great week


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> What a lovely park! Where I live we don’t have flowers in our parks. It’s a
> drought prone area so it’s lovely to see all those beautiful colors.



Thank you! I'm sorry to hear that. But I'm sure you get all sorts of flowers like hibiscus, bougainvillea and lantana in your hotter climate that I can't grow!



Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday, Miss Dawn.  Love these pics.  What a picture-perfect day at the park.  Such beautiful flowers.  Hope you had the most relaxing and soul-soothing day.  Have a great week



Thank you very much sweetie Iamminda


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Sunday, my friends
> 
> Lying around on picnic blankets in a park. Perfect blue sky. And flowers everywhere
> 
> I think my soul needs lots of greenery around me at all times, just to breathe


Beautiful! Me too!!! I need greenery all the time.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Sunday, my friends
> 
> Lying around on picnic blankets in a park. Perfect blue sky. And flowers everywhere
> 
> I think my soul needs lots of greenery around me at all times, just to breathe


 So beautiful! Miss Dawn, I love that greenery and fresh air too! Thank you for sharing this beautiful and soothing sight!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

What a week!

It’s properly summer now, so my wardrobe is pretty much lightweight blouses and cashmere cardigan strung over my shoulders (London... never risk not having a layer ). It’s nice when the season changes and you feel physically lighter!

My roses are blooming like mad. And my lavender is running amok too.

Work is challenging. Let’s not talk about it 

I feel like a social butterfly this week. I had a book club meeting on Tuesday night, mini golf / drinks / dinner on Wednesday night, a dinner that went on for hours on Thursday, getting home at midnight to pack (ooops ) and then up at 5 am to travel to another office. Party on Friday night, and away with Mr Dawn this weekend. Lots of lying around sleeping on picnic blankets is clearly indicated 

Here are my roses (I took these photos a couple of weeks ago ) and my lazy pink Chanel lolling around on the river bank in the summer sunshine. 

Have a lovely weekend, my friends


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Lazy Sunday. This week’s bouquet


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lazy Sunday. This week’s bouquet


I love fresh flowers!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lazy Sunday. This week’s bouquet



You are so lucky to always get beautiful fresh flowers from Mr Dawn (what a sweetheart).  I am a part of his fan club here .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lazy Sunday. This week’s bouquet


Miss_Dawn are these beautiful cut flowers from your garden or from DH as Minda says?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> I love fresh flowers!!!!



Yes, me too! It’s one of the little luxuries in life that gives me a lot of happiness to always (nearly always!) have fresh flowers in the house 



Iamminda said:


> You are so lucky to always get beautiful fresh flowers from Mr Dawn (what a sweetheart).  I am a part of his fan club here .



You are so sweet dear Iam. I’ll let Mr Dawn know 



Addicted to bags said:


> Miss_Dawn are these beautiful cut flowers from your garden or from DH as Minda says?



From Mr Dawn, thank you ATB

These are roses and scented stocks. The stocks smell so sweet


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yes, me too! It’s one of the little luxuries in life that gives me a lot of happiness to always (nearly always!) have fresh flowers in the house
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet dear Iam. I’ll let Mr Dawn know
> 
> 
> 
> From Mr Dawn, thank you ATB
> 
> These are roses and scented stocks. The stocks smell so sweet



That Mr. Dawn is just too perfect! Good for you on finding a keeper


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a week!
> 
> It’s properly summer now, so my wardrobe is pretty much lightweight blouses and cashmere cardigan strung over my shoulders (London... never risk not having a layer ). It’s nice when the season changes and you feel physically lighter!
> 
> My roses are blooming like mad. And my lavender is running amok too.
> 
> Work is challenging. Let’s not talk about it
> 
> I feel like a social butterfly this week. I had a book club meeting on Tuesday night, mini golf / drinks / dinner on Wednesday night, a dinner that went on for hours on Thursday, getting home at midnight to pack (ooops ) and then up at 5 am to travel to another office. Party on Friday night, and away with Mr Dawn this weekend. Lots of lying around sleeping on picnic blankets is clearly indicated
> 
> Here are my roses (I took these photos a couple of weeks ago ) and my lazy pink Chanel lolling around on the river bank in the summer sunshine.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend, my friends


Golly!!!! Your roses are a knockout!!! 
Your bag looks really peaceful in that scenario!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> That Mr. Dawn is just too perfect! Good for you on finding a keeper



Thank you!

Although as I explained on this thread at some point, I think Mr Dawn shouldn’t get too much credit for the weekly bouquet 

You see, I often work longer hours than him, and so he tends to do the weekly grocery shopping without me. And while he’s doing grocery shopping, he buys me flowers too. So it’s very simple and routine and he shouldn’t get credit for it 



Sunshine mama said:


> Golly!!!! Your roses are a knockout!!!
> Your bag looks really peaceful in that scenario!



The roses are doing really well, thank you  And yes, my bag enjoyed itself on it’s rambles last weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Although as I explained on this thread at some point, I think Mr Dawn shouldn’t get too much credit for the weekly bouquet
> 
> You see, I often work longer hours than him, and so he tends to do the weekly grocery shopping without me. And while he’s doing grocery shopping, he buys me flowers too. So it’s very simple and routine and he shouldn’t get credit for it
> 
> 
> 
> The roses are doing really well, thank you  And yes, my bag enjoyed itself on it’s rambles last weekend



I think Mr Dawn should get double credit for buying groceries and flowers .   Have a great week Miss Dawn


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Although as I explained on this thread at some point, I think Mr Dawn shouldn’t get too much credit for the weekly bouquet
> 
> You see, I often work longer hours than him, and so he tends to do the weekly grocery shopping without me. And while he’s doing grocery shopping, he buys me flowers too. So it’s very simple and routine and he shouldn’t get credit for it
> 
> 
> 
> The roses are doing really well, thank you  And yes, my bag enjoyed itself on it’s rambles last weekend


LOL well, give him a little credit. Men like credit and pats on the shoulder


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I think Mr Dawn should get double credit for buying groceries and flowers .   Have a great week Miss Dawn



 You’re so funny, sweetie Iam 



Addicted to bags said:


> LOL well, give him a little credit. Men like credit and pats on the shoulder



Okay, I’ll give him a little credit. But only a little


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oh no I’m sick with a cold And I’m too busy to take time off! Now what will I do? 

My CEO wants to meet tomorrow  I’m always apprehensive when she wants to meet because she’s always at least 10 steps ahead of me and asking me to challenge myself more, but I think this is an operational meeting about hiring someone, not a long mentoring session! Last month, she cleared one morning and we had a 2-hour coffee. I’m not even sure what we talked about. 

I hope I feel better soon  colds suck!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh no I’m sick with a cold And I’m too busy to take time off! Now what will I do?
> 
> My CEO wants to meet tomorrow  I’m always apprehensive when she wants to meet because she’s always at least 10 steps ahead of me and asking me to challenge myself more, but I think this is an operational meeting about hiring someone, not a long mentoring session! Last month, she cleared one morning and we had a 2-hour coffee. I’m not even sure what we talked about.
> 
> I hope I feel better soon  colds suck!



Oh No, what a bummer to have a cold.  I hope you feel better.  I am sure your meeting with the CEO will be fine.  You got this one, ok?  Try to go to bed soon (I know you are very busy with work but a little extra rest will help you feel better).   Take care


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh no I’m sick with a cold And I’m too busy to take time off! Now what will I do?
> 
> My CEO wants to meet tomorrow  I’m always apprehensive when she wants to meet because she’s always at least 10 steps ahead of me and asking me to challenge myself more, but I think this is an operational meeting about hiring someone, not a long mentoring session! Last month, she cleared one morning and we had a 2-hour coffee. I’m not even sure what we talked about.
> 
> I hope I feel better soon  colds suck!


Maybe if you tell the CEO that you've caught a cold and you don't want to give it to her your meeting can be rescheduled? I would certainly appreciate a heads up from someone I was going to meet if they told me they had a cold and reschedule. Hope you get well quickly Miss_Dawn. Send Mr Dawn out for zinc (Zicam in America) medications and soup!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Oh No, what a bummer to have a cold.  I hope you feel better.  I am sure your meeting with the CEO will be fine.  You got this one, ok?  Try to go to bed soon (I know you are very busy with work but a little extra rest will help you feel better).   Take care





Addicted to bags said:


> Maybe if you tell the CEO that you've caught a cold and you don't want to give it to her your meeting can be rescheduled? I would certainly appreciate a heads up from someone I was going to meet if they told me they had a cold and reschedule. Hope you get well quickly Miss_Dawn. Send Mr Dawn out for zinc (Zicam in America) medications and soup!



Thank you both 

ATB, good advice! I’ve emailed, asking if the meeting is time sensitive. If it is, I’ll do by call, otherwise I’ll reschedule.

And miserable. Can’t take time off though, so I’ll have to work really hard from home 

Mr Dawn is also sick. He’s the one I caught the cold from!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both
> 
> ATB, good advice! I’ve emailed, asking if the meeting is time sensitive. If it is, I’ll do by call, otherwise I’ll reschedule.
> 
> And miserable. Can’t take time off though, so I’ll have to work really hard from home
> 
> Mr Dawn is also sick. He’s the one I caught the cold from!


Oh no! Do you have Amazon prime? Or some other company? Maybe you can order a zinc cold medication from online with 1 day delivery for the both of you? Take care the Dawn household!  Zinc medication if taken soon enough in the cold cycle will speed up recovery.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Birthday Miss Dawn   Hope you have a wonderful birthday week


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday Miss Dawn   Hope you have a wonderful birthday week


Thank you so much sweetie

It’s been insanely busy and I’ve been working long hours from home notwithstanding my short but violent cold. It made me absolutely miserable for 72 hours, and then I started feeling human again! Much better now


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For my birthday, Mr Dawn found another item on my black caviar SLG wish list  We went looking for this one before but it wasn’t available but he found me one  It’s a little black Chanel mini pochette.

Also a few other things  A pink Prada vanity case that came with a perfume (SO pretty!) 

Lots of perfumes, including Le Labo 31 Rose shampoo, body lotion (I also have the conditioner) and the perfume. Smells divine. 

And Chanel Gabrielle, Chanel Coco Madameoiselle plus Prada La Femme. 

Also a mix of other things, e.g. skincare and small stationery treats, silk pillowcases and a peach candle (didn’t photoraph some things - they’re already around the house!) 

Very happy


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Birthday dear Miss Dawn.  Yippee for all your birthday goodies .  Mr Dawn did it again — tracked down a hard to find item on your wishlist.  The CC pochette is so elegant and a perfect piece to add to your black caviar family.  And all your other gifts are so pretty and lovely.  That pretty pink cosmetic case is so you .  Congrats on and enjoy all your goodies.  And have a wonderful birthday week and month


----------



## Addicted to bags

Happy birthday to you Miss_Dawn! Just imagine me singing the birthday song to you 

Love the Chanel mini pochette. I love all mini pochettes. And hmmm you're going to smell EXTRA special now 

I can't believe another year has passed since your last birthday!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday dear Miss Dawn.  Yippee for all your birthday goodies .  Mr Dawn did it again — tracked down a hard to find item on your wishlist.  The CC pochette is so elegant and a perfect piece to add to your black caviar family.  And all your other gifts are so pretty and lovely.  That pretty pink cosmetic case is so you .  Congrats on and enjoy all your goodies.  And have a wonderful birthday week and month



Thank you dearest Iam  



Addicted to bags said:


> Happy birthday to you Miss_Dawn! Just imagine me singing the birthday song to you
> 
> Love the Chanel mini pochette. I love all mini pochettes. And hmmm you're going to smell EXTRA special now
> 
> I can't believe another year has passed since your last birthday!



Thank you ATB 
I think it’s so cute that you’re marking out the passage of time with reference to my birthday  “I remember once upon a time... not Dawn’s last birthday, but the one before that “

(Don’t worry, I’m not really that vainglorious )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It was my anniversary last week. We met friends, received presents, and life carries on 

Here are my goodies. Note all the tea things (I love tea ) and the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet with limited edition pink packaging (I’m all about the details ). There’s also a pink LV bandeau which is a perfect match for my Alma BB. And a Tumi Mauren tote which I think may be good for travelling. Maybe I could even pack it for an overnight? Not sure.

Plus I replaced a pair of black Gucci ballerinas. And bought a navy silk shawl
and bluebell cashmere cardigan. Love all the blues


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much sweetie
> 
> It’s been insanely busy and I’ve been working long hours from home notwithstanding my short but violent cold. It made me absolutely miserable for 72 hours, and then I started feeling human again! Much better now





Miss_Dawn said:


> For my birthday, Mr Dawn found another item on my black caviar SLG wish list  We went looking for this one before but it wasn’t available but he found me one  It’s a little black Chanel mini pochette.
> 
> Also a few other things  A pink Prada vanity case that came with a perfume (SO pretty!)
> 
> Lots of perfumes, including Le Labo 31 Rose shampoo, body lotion (I also have the conditioner) and the perfume. Smells divine.
> 
> And Chanel Gabrielle, Chanel Coco Madameoiselle plus Prada La Femme.
> 
> Also a mix of other things, e.g. skincare and small stationery treats, silk pillowcases and a peach candle (didn’t photoraph some things - they’re already around the house!)
> 
> Very happy





Miss_Dawn said:


> It was my anniversary last week. We met friends, received presents, and life carries on
> 
> Here are my goodies. Note all the tea things (I love tea ) and the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet with limited edition pink packaging (I’m all about the details ). There’s also a pink LV bandeau which is a perfect match for my Alma BB. And a Tumi Mauren tote which I think may be good for travelling. Maybe I could even pack it for an overnight? Not sure.
> 
> Plus I replaced a pair of black Gucci ballerinas. And bought a navy silk shawl
> and bluebell cashmere cardigan. Love all the blues


Happy birthday!
Happy anniversary!
All your goodies are beautiful!
I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Happy Anniversary Mr. & Miss Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Anniversary Miss Dawn .  Love all your beautiful gifts.  I think the light pink bandeau would look absolutely amazing on your Alma BB — can’t wait to see pictures of the pair.  Oh, that diamond bracelet is just gorgeous. Enjoy your lovely gifts


----------



## tealocean

Happy Anniversary, Miss Dawn! I haven't been keeping up on all the threads; so it is good to see you here! Thank you for sharing this beautiful eye candy. You know I love your ballerinas! I enjoy seeing all your ranges of blues and pinks too!


----------



## musiclover

Miss_Dawn said:


> It was my anniversary last week. We met friends, received presents, and life carries on
> 
> Here are my goodies. Note all the tea things (I love tea ) and the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet with limited edition pink packaging (I’m all about the details ). There’s also a pink LV bandeau which is a perfect match for my Alma BB. And a Tumi Mauren tote which I think may be good for travelling. Maybe I could even pack it for an overnight? Not sure.
> 
> Plus I replaced a pair of black Gucci ballerinas. And bought a navy silk shawl
> and bluebell cashmere cardigan. Love all the blues


Hi Miss Dawn, Happy belated Birthday and Happy Anniversary!  I love all your beautiful things, you must be so pleased (I am very fond of all things blue (and pink) as well) . Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!
> Happy anniversary!
> All your goodies are beautiful!
> I'm glad you are feeling better!





Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr. & Miss Dawn!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary Miss Dawn .  Love all your beautiful gifts.  I think the light pink bandeau would look absolutely amazing on your Alma BB — can’t wait to see pictures of the pair.  Oh, that diamond bracelet is just gorgeous. Enjoy your lovely gifts





tealocean said:


> Happy Anniversary, Miss Dawn! I haven't been keeping up on all the threads; so it is good to see you here! Thank you for sharing this beautiful eye candy. You know I love your ballerinas! I enjoy seeing all your ranges of blues and pinks too!





musiclover said:


> Hi Miss Dawn, Happy belated Birthday and Happy Anniversary!  I love all your beautiful things, you must be so pleased (I am very fond of all things blue (and pink) as well) . Hope all is well with you!



Thank you all very much, my friends  For the birthday and anniversary wishes and for sharing my pleasure at all my lovely new items (not so new now!)

I’m not doing much at the moment that is noteworthy and have not bought a new bag since my Gucci padlock in June. I don’t really have anything on my wish list at the moment. Purse peace 

For Mr Dawn’s birthday we went away on a short trip to Paris last week / earlier this week. I’ve been working hard, so I’ve been tired and I was also down with a stomach bug for a few days. It was lovely to get away. I did a little bit of shopping, mostly home stuff and some beauty bits I can only get at Sephora (the Champs Élysée flagship branch is HUGE) but nothing to write home about. Just wandered around soaking in the sunshine  Here are some pictures from Paris


----------



## Addicted to bags

Happy Belated Birthday to Mr. Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

What a wonderful way for you and Mr Dawn to celebrate his birthday in Paris .  Hope you have fully recovered from the stomach bug.  Thanks for the lovely pictures of Paris — we always enjoy your photo collages (you make the best collages ).  Have a relaxing weekend Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to Mr. Dawn!



Thank you ATB 



Iamminda said:


> What a wonderful way for you and Mr Dawn to celebrate his birthday in Paris .  Hope you have fully recovered from the stomach bug.  Thanks for the lovely pictures of Paris — we always enjoy your photo collages (you make the best collages ).  Have a relaxing weekend Miss Dawn



It was really nice to get away! Thank you for the compliments on my collage  Weekend was really good. Quite lazy  Hope everything is wonderful for you, sweetie


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you all very much, my friends  For the birthday and anniversary wishes and for sharing my pleasure at all my lovely new items (not so new now!)
> 
> I’m not doing much at the moment that is noteworthy and have not bought a new bag since my Gucci padlock in June. I don’t really have anything on my wish list at the moment. Purse peace
> 
> For Mr Dawn’s birthday we went away on a short trip to Paris last week / earlier this week. I’ve been working hard, so I’ve been tired and I was also down with a stomach bug for a few days. It was lovely to get away. I did a little bit of shopping, mostly home stuff and some beauty bits I can only get at Sephora (the Champs Élysée flagship branch is HUGE) but nothing to write home about. Just wandered around soaking in the sunshine  Here are some pictures from Paris


What a lovely sight and sounds like a great birthday trip! I hope you are feeling better now. Thank you for sharing all this beauty!


----------



## More bags

Happy belated birthday, happy belated anniversary and happy belated bday to Mr. Dawn. I hope you had a lovely summer and early fall. I hope all is well with you Miss Dawn.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello my friends  I haven’t been on the forum very much recently. No particular reason - I just haven’t bought any bags recently so haven’t had much relevant news 

Mr Dawn and I have both been quite busy at work. I’m feeling a bit flat at work. It’s kind of okay, but I’m just not very excited and buzzing at the moment. Ups and downs!

I have been focused on a lot of home improvements and purchases going into this autumn. We’ve been organising everything right left and centre! Lots of areas in the house are looking much nicer, but it’s an ongoing process! Today we’ve been organising the spare room cupboard and linens - I’m all about the fun 

Mr Dawn gave me a Dyson Supersonic Airwrap. It cost more than a Chanel SLG, madness  But I love it. And then I needed more storage space, so he gave  me a new shelf for my dressing area  With voice activated lighting and one of those sensor-activated true-sunlight Simplehuman mirrors for my dressing table. I love gadgets! Happy days 

Here is a bit of a photo diary of the past month.

1) Photo 1. After seeing all the impressionist art in Paris this August, I had an itch to go back to the National Gallery. So while Mr Dawn was working one weekend, I spent the whole day rambling through the art with an audio guide. I enjoyed it immensely 

2) Photo 2. Can you believe I still have roses in October? These are from last week.

3) Photo 3. A few small pictures of my new shelf. Very happy with it.

4) Photo 4. We’ve been experimenting with different ways of brewing our coffees on the weekend. Besides using our machine, mostly, here’s a couple of weekend breakfast pictures- one with a takeaway coffee and weekend Laduree Macarons as a treat, and another of making our own coffee this morning in my new Bodum  cafetière and matching Le Creuset milk jug. Why am I so matchy matchy? 

5) Photo 5. For our engagement anniversary, I got the new Saint Laurent perfume. It came with a cosmetics bag and notebook  Here’s a photo.

What a long catch-up post. I hope all my friends are doing well


----------



## RuedeNesle




----------



## Cams

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my friends  I haven’t been on the forum very much recently. No particular reason - I just haven’t bought any bags recently so haven’t had much relevant news
> 
> Mr Dawn and I have both been quite busy at work. I’m feeling a bit flat at work. It’s kind of okay, but I’m just not very excited and buzzing at the moment. Ups and downs!
> 
> I have been focused on a lot of home improvements and purchases going into this autumn. We’ve been organising everything right left and centre! Lots of areas in the house are looking much nicer, but it’s an ongoing process! Today we’ve been organising the spare room cupboard and linens - I’m all about the fun
> 
> Mr Dawn gave me a Dyson Supersonic Airwrap. It cost more than a Chanel SLG, madness  But I love it. And then I needed more storage space, so he gave  me a new shelf for my dressing area  With voice activated lighting and one of those sensor-activated true-sunlight Simplehuman mirrors for my dressing table. I love gadgets! Happy days
> 
> Here is a bit of a photo diary of the past month.
> 
> 1) Photo 1. After seeing all the impressionist art in Paris this August, I had an itch to go back to the National Gallery. So while Mr Dawn was working one weekend, I spent the whole day rambling through the art with an audio guide. I enjoyed it immensely
> 
> 2) Photo 2. Can you believe I still have roses in October? These are from last week.
> 
> 3) Photo 3. A few small pictures of my new shelf. Very happy with it.
> 
> 4) Photo 4. We’ve been experimenting with different ways of brewing our coffees on the weekend. Besides using our machine, mostly, here’s a couple of weekend breakfast pictures- one with a takeaway coffee and weekend Laduree Macarons as a treat, and another of making our own coffee this morning in my new Bodum  cafetière and matching Le Creuset milk jug. Why am I so matchy matchy?
> 
> 5) Photo 5. For our engagement anniversary, I got the new Saint Laurent perfume. It came with a cosmetics bag and notebook  Here’s a photo.
> 
> What a long catch-up post. I hope all my friends are doing well


Thank you for sharing your lovely news. Love everything.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my friends  I haven’t been on the forum very much recently. No particular reason - I just haven’t bought any bags recently so haven’t had much relevant news
> 
> Mr Dawn and I have both been quite busy at work. I’m feeling a bit flat at work. It’s kind of okay, but I’m just not very excited and buzzing at the moment. Ups and downs!
> 
> I have been focused on a lot of home improvements and purchases going into this autumn. We’ve been organising everything right left and centre! Lots of areas in the house are looking much nicer, but it’s an ongoing process! Today we’ve been organising the spare room cupboard and linens - I’m all about the fun
> 
> Mr Dawn gave me a Dyson Supersonic Airwrap. It cost more than a Chanel SLG, madness  But I love it. And then I needed more storage space, so he gave  me a new shelf for my dressing area  With voice activated lighting and one of those sensor-activated true-sunlight Simplehuman mirrors for my dressing table. I love gadgets! Happy days
> 
> Here is a bit of a photo diary of the past month.
> 
> 1) Photo 1. After seeing all the impressionist art in Paris this August, I had an itch to go back to the National Gallery. So while Mr Dawn was working one weekend, I spent the whole day rambling through the art with an audio guide. I enjoyed it immensely
> 
> 2) Photo 2. Can you believe I still have roses in October? These are from last week.
> 
> 3) Photo 3. A few small pictures of my new shelf. Very happy with it.
> 
> 4) Photo 4. We’ve been experimenting with different ways of brewing our coffees on the weekend. Besides using our machine, mostly, here’s a couple of weekend breakfast pictures- one with a takeaway coffee and weekend Laduree Macarons as a treat, and another of making our own coffee this morning in my new Bodum  cafetière and matching Le Creuset milk jug. Why am I so matchy matchy?
> 
> 5) Photo 5. For our engagement anniversary, I got the new Saint Laurent perfume. It came with a cosmetics bag and notebook  Here’s a photo.
> 
> What a long catch-up post. I hope all my friends are doing well


Everything is just GORGEOUSSsss! 
Your beautiful pictures are such a  happiness maker!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Just wanted to stop by and say that I have greatly enjoyed looking through this thread, and reading your latest update.  Lovely collection and beautiful pictures!


----------



## Iamminda

So lovely to get your update Miss Dawn .  You have been missed for sure.  Really enjoyed your new photo collages (no one makes photo collages as well as you ). Your roses are still as beautiful as ever.  I love that you and Mr Dawn celebrate your engagement anniversary — so romantic and sweet.  And kudos to Mr Dawn for all the new tech gadgets he put in for you — what a sweetheart he is .  And finally, work and life are often full of ups and downs, here’s to work picking up again for you real soon.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my friends  I haven’t been on the forum very much recently. No particular reason - I just haven’t bought any bags recently so haven’t had much relevant news
> 
> Mr Dawn and I have both been quite busy at work. I’m feeling a bit flat at work. It’s kind of okay, but I’m just not very excited and buzzing at the moment. Ups and downs!
> 
> I have been focused on a lot of home improvements and purchases going into this autumn. We’ve been organising everything right left and centre! Lots of areas in the house are looking much nicer, but it’s an ongoing process! Today we’ve been organising the spare room cupboard and linens - I’m all about the fun
> 
> Mr Dawn gave me a Dyson Supersonic Airwrap. It cost more than a Chanel SLG, madness  But I love it. And then I needed more storage space, so he gave  me a new shelf for my dressing area  With voice activated lighting and one of those sensor-activated true-sunlight Simplehuman mirrors for my dressing table. I love gadgets! Happy days
> 
> Here is a bit of a photo diary of the past month.
> 
> 1) Photo 1. After seeing all the impressionist art in Paris this August, I had an itch to go back to the National Gallery. So while Mr Dawn was working one weekend, I spent the whole day rambling through the art with an audio guide. I enjoyed it immensely
> 
> 2) Photo 2. Can you believe I still have roses in October? These are from last week.
> 
> 3) Photo 3. A few small pictures of my new shelf. Very happy with it.
> 
> 4) Photo 4. We’ve been experimenting with different ways of brewing our coffees on the weekend. Besides using our machine, mostly, here’s a couple of weekend breakfast pictures- one with a takeaway coffee and weekend Laduree Macarons as a treat, and another of making our own coffee this morning in my new Bodum  cafetière and matching Le Creuset milk jug. Why am I so matchy matchy?
> 
> 5) Photo 5. For our engagement anniversary, I got the new Saint Laurent perfume. It came with a cosmetics bag and notebook  Here’s a photo.
> 
> What a long catch-up post. I hope all my friends are doing well


Hi Miss Dawn! Thank you for sharing all this beauty with us. Your day at the museum sounded heavenly, and I always enjoy seeing your roses and all the beautiful photos you take! You know I love that candle light! 

I hope work feels more inspiring and you keep inspiring others there. Autumn is such a time of change. I hope this brings you a fresh routine you love even more than the last! And oh how wonderful organizing is. I am doing that slowly here and feel like I will never be done, but it's okay. You look back and see how it's better and better and more of what you need it to be right now.  Enjoy all the beauty, and thank you so much for sharing bits of it with us.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


>



 



Cams said:


> Thank you for sharing your lovely news. Love everything.



That’s very sweet, thank you!



Sunshine mama said:


> Everything is just GORGEOUSSsss!
> Your beautiful pictures are such a  happiness maker!



Awww. What a nice thing to say. Especially when your photography is so beautiful  Happy to hear I’m spreading a little happiness 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say that I have greatly enjoyed looking through this thread, and reading your latest update.  Lovely collection and beautiful pictures!



Thank you so much @Purses & Perfumes Sadly I’m rarely on topic but my friends indulge me in sharing all sorts of random things  Thank you for the lovely compliments!



Iamminda said:


> So lovely to get your update Miss Dawn .  You have been missed for sure.  Really enjoyed your new photo collages (no one makes photo collages as well as you ). Your roses are still as beautiful as ever.  I love that you and Mr Dawn celebrate your engagement anniversary — so romantic and sweet.  And kudos to Mr Dawn for all the new tech gadgets he put in for you — what a sweetheart he is .  And finally, work and life are often full of ups and downs, here’s to work picking up again for you real soon.



@Iamminda sweetie, I’ve missed you  Yes, I know my roses are such a blessing. They provide so much happiness all year. We often forget our engagement anniversary and then remember later, but this year he remembered the day! Thank you for the reassurance about work 

Mr Dawn is in Paris for work right now Poor me 



tealocean said:


> Hi Miss Dawn! Thank you for sharing all this beauty with us. Your day at the museum sounded heavenly, and I always enjoy seeing your roses and all the beautiful photos you take! You know I love that candle light!
> 
> I hope work feels more inspiring and you keep inspiring others there. Autumn is such a time of change. I hope this brings you a fresh routine you love even more than the last! And oh how wonderful organizing is. I am doing that slowly here and feel like I will never be done, but it's okay. You look back and see how it's better and better and more of what you need it to be right now.  Enjoy all the beauty, and thank you so much for sharing bits of it with us.



@tealocean sweetie, what a lovely message. Thank you for the compliments and the reassurance. Agreed, it’s very satisfying to be organising things but I know how you feel that it just feels like progress in getting the whole house done is so slow!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

You're welcome, @Miss_Dawn. (I tried to quote your message but for some reason the quote feature did not work for me this time.)
Regarding being off-topic, I actually think it's so nice that you share not only your super handbag collection, but also other aspects of your life - beautiful vacation pictures, yummy pastries, roses, books and other updates. 
Oh, and speaking of books - another Agatha Christie fan here!  I have all her books and I used to debate over which one of her sleuths is my favorite - Hercule Poirot, Miss Marple or one of the others.   I think on the whole, Poirot wins by a whisker.....or should I say mustache?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You're welcome, @Miss_Dawn. (I tried to quote your message but for some reason the quote feature did not work for me this time.)
> Regarding being off-topic, I actually think it's so nice that you share not only your super handbag collection, but also other aspects of your life - beautiful vacation pictures, yummy pastries, roses, books and other updates.
> Oh, and speaking of books - another Agatha Christie fan here!  I have all her books and I used to debate over which one of her sleuths is my favorite - Hercule Poirot, Miss Marple or one of the others.   I think on the whole, Poirot wins by a whisker.....or should I say mustache?


That’s very sweet of you, thank you.

Definitely Poirot! At this moment I’m listening to an audio book of Death on the Nile as I get ready for work. Comfort reads


----------



## Miss_Dawn

View from my Juliet balcony this morning


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> View from my Juliet balcony this morning



I would love to enjoy this stunning view everyday — feels like you are living in a house in some fairytale land .  Have a great rest of the week Miss Dawn


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> View from my Juliet balcony this morning


WOW! I'm in drought weather So. California, so this looks like a beautiful mirage of green to me


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s very sweet of you, thank you.
> 
> Definitely Poirot! At this moment I’m listening to an audio book of Death on the Nile as I get ready for work. Comfort reads


Ah, I recall that book - what a plot Poirot had to unravel!  I think I will go select one of his books to re-read this weekend.

Have  a wonderful weekend, Miss_Dawn.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> View from my Juliet balcony this morning


Your view is so beautiful, green, and lush! I love that you have a Juliet balcony.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> View from my Juliet balcony this morning


ONE WORD!  
WhatabeautifulgardenMiss_Dawn!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I would love to enjoy this stunning view everyday — feels like you are living in a house in some fairytale land .  Have a great rest of the week Miss Dawn



That’s such a cute idea. A fairytale land with lots of roses  And a balcony from the kitchen which strategically opens up from where I have my coffee machine (that bit is real life  Because what’s the point of a fairytale garden if you can’t have a lovely coffee as you gaze on it? )



Addicted to bags said:


> WOW! I'm in drought weather So. California, so this looks like a beautiful mirage of green to me



Thank you dear ATB 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, I recall that book - what a plot Poirot had to unravel!  I think I will go select one of his books to re-read this weekend.
> 
> Have  a wonderful weekend, Miss_Dawn.



I’m listening to the audiobook collection from BBC, so now I’m on Orient Express 



tealocean said:


> Your view is so beautiful, green, and lush! I love that you have a Juliet balcony.



Thank you very much dear Tealocean. I hope you’re well and happy 



Sunshine mama said:


> ONE WORD!
> WhatabeautifulgardenMiss_Dawn!



Hahahaha


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A short trip away


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> A short trip away



Beautiful scenery Miss Dawn .  Hope your trip is going well


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> A short trip away


 Beautiful views!  Thank you for your sweet happy thoughts for me too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mr Dawn and I are on holiday, visiting family. Lazy long days 

I am always off topic on my thread! I try to post collages of my collection after every 3-4 pages, so that anyone who actually wanted to see a bag collection on my bag showcase thread () will be able to find some relevant pictures.

My lovely happy-inducing collection. There we go...

(I want a new beige bag. I do not need a new bag. Chant after me... I do not need a new bag )

ETA:

ps. I totally don’t have a beige bag... it would legitimately fill a gap in my collection... repeat after me, I don’t need a new bag...!!

Pps. Dior and Prada have awesome post-sales service. I sent two pairs of Prada stilettos, real “aren’t I fabulous?” happy shoes to the spa and the black ones came back perfect, while the cream look much better. Both for free! I’ve also sent my baguette (“east west”) Lady Dior for a re-dyeing and handle replacement because the edging was badly worn. That cost £300 but it should make the bag pretty much new, so it’s fine. She’s back and ready to be picked up. Can’t wait.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn and I are on holiday, visiting family. Lazy long days
> 
> I am always off topic on my thread! I try to post collages of my collection after every 3-4 pages, so that anyone who actually wanted to see a bag collection on my bag showcase thread () will be able to find some relevant pictures.
> 
> My lovely happy-inducing collection. There we go...
> 
> (I want a new beige bag. I do not need a new bag. Chant after me... I do not need a new bag )
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ps. I totally don’t have a beige bag... it would legitimately fill a gap in my collection... repeat after me, I don’t need a new bag...!!
> 
> Pps. Dior and Prada have awesome post-sales service. I sent two pairs of Prada stilettos, real “aren’t I fabulous?” happy shoes to the spa and the black ones came back perfect, while the cream look much better. Both for free! I’ve also sent my baguette (“east west”) Lady Dior for a re-dyeing and handle replacement because the edging was badly worn. That cost £300 but it should make the bag pretty much new, so it’s fine. She’s back and ready to be picked up. Can’t wait.


Lovely collage, Miss_Dawn.   And I think a beige bag would fit right in there and look very nice as well.....  

But seriously, beige is not a color I am particularly drawn to, but beige bags are so versatile.  My beige bag goes with almost everything in my closet......just saying.


----------



## Iamminda

Hello Miss Dawn.  Hope you and Mr Dawn are enjoying your holiday and visiting with your family.  I absolutely love your idea of reposting your purse collages here and there (because yes, I am too lazy to scroll back to find them).  And yes, your collection is happy inducing indeed . Good to know about the great after-sale service at Dior and Prada.  I hope you find your perfect beige bag soon, by next year sometime.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lovely collage, Miss_Dawn.   And I think a beige bag would fit right in there and look very nice as well.....
> 
> But seriously, beige is not a color I am particularly drawn to, but beige bags are so versatile.  My beige bag goes with almost everything in my closet......just saying.



 Enabler!!
Yes, a beige bag would fit right in, and work very nicely in my wardrobe <nodding earnestly >

The problem is what kind of beige? The Gucci Marmont “dusky pink” which is a dark tawny beige is the one I have in mind. But I also quite like the idea of Chanel beige clair. Although beige clair is really similar to my cream Lady Dior.

Lots of earnest plotting required... 



Iamminda said:


> Hello Miss Dawn.  Hope you and Mr Dawn are enjoying your holiday and visiting with your family.  I absolutely love your idea of reposting your purse collages here and there (because yes, I am too lazy to scroll back to find them).  And yes, your collection is happy inducing indeed . Good to know about the great after-sale service at Dior and Prada.  I hope you find your perfect beige bag soon, by next year sometime.



Thank you, sweetie @Iamminda


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn and I are on holiday, visiting family. Lazy long days
> 
> I am always off topic on my thread! I try to post collages of my collection after every 3-4 pages, so that anyone who actually wanted to see a bag collection on my bag showcase thread () will be able to find some relevant pictures.
> 
> My lovely happy-inducing collection. There we go...
> 
> (I want a new beige bag. I do not need a new bag. Chant after me... I do not need a new bag )
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ps. I totally don’t have a beige bag... it would legitimately fill a gap in my collection... repeat after me, I don’t need a new bag...!!
> 
> Pps. Dior and Prada have awesome post-sales service. I sent two pairs of Prada stilettos, real “aren’t I fabulous?” happy shoes to the spa and the black ones came back perfect, while the cream look much better. Both for free! I’ve also sent my baguette (“east west”) Lady Dior for a re-dyeing and handle replacement because the edging was badly worn. That cost £300 but it should make the bag pretty much new, so it’s fine. She’s back and ready to be picked up. Can’t wait.


I enjoy all your collages!  I hope your vacation is just what you need. Enjoy those relaxing days! It sounds like a good time! Have fun finding the right beige...if you decide you do need the bag! I like the Coach color "beechwood". It doesn't show well online. You have to see it in person, but it's a really unique sandy beige shade. I don't usually like beige, and I really enjoy this shade, so that is saying a lot! Maybe there's a similar shade in one of the bags you are considering.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> Enabler!!
> Yes, a beige bag would fit right in, and work very nicely in my wardrobe <nodding earnestly >
> 
> The problem is what kind of beige? The Gucci Marmont “dusky pink” which is a dark tawny beige is the one I have in mind. But I also quite like the idea of Chanel beige clair. Although beige clair is really similar to my cream Lady Dior.
> 
> Lots of earnest plotting required...


 I am not habitually an enabler - really and truly.   However, a beige bag is a good staple to have in the wardrobe.

I think beige can have so many undertones - pink, cream or even grey - and I also like beige with pink undertones the best.  Chanel's beige clair is also very nice; looks more like a rich creamy beige color to me.  I think the LV Capucines bag comes in a beige color - I recall trying it on a few months ago.  Anyway, it will be fun exploring the options and I hope you will find your perfect beige bag in the near future.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ooooooh I’m happy 

(Mr Dawn hid his hand up his sleeve to suspend my Gucci and Jimmy Choo in the air in an artistic pose. Usually it’s the artist that suffers for his/her art. In my case Mr Dawn suffers for my art )

Small unboxings to come


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Before I launch into my new purchases, a quick update 

I had a lovely vacation, very relaxing. Then landed back at work in the middle of this week, with a bang  So many clients and teams waiting for me to get back and sign things off for reports that needed to go out.  I ended up working till midnight each day, but I got everything under control! I felt varying levels of despair and ‘gosh, I’m superwoman’  (The moments of despair significantly exceeded the self-congratulations)

Which brings us to this weekend. I love Guy Fawkes weekends but it was pouring rain so we ended up missing the fireworks yesterday. We did however catch quite a few displays in various directions around London from our balcony at home, so I'm satisfied with that. 

Today, we went shopping  Now I'm off for a conference I'm chairing. Bit tired, but it should run fine. I know what I’m doing


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> I enjoy all your collages!  I hope your vacation is just what you need. Enjoy those relaxing days! It sounds like a good time! Have fun finding the right beige...if you decide you do need the bag! I like the Coach color "beechwood". It doesn't show well online. You have to see it in person, but it's a really unique sandy beige shade. I don't usually like beige, and I really enjoy this shade, so that is saying a lot! Maybe there's a similar shade in one of the bags you are considering.



Thank you dear @tealocean I need to see it in real life. I saw it online and it looked beautiful.

Today I went looking for a beige option. I had beige in mind, but lingering at the back of my mind was a yellow bag. I ruined a cheerful Michael Kors last year, trying to re-dye it (my first and last attempt at re-habbing a bag... clearly not my forte!!) 

Long story short - I haven’t found my beige, but I did find a small yellow crossbody which I’m very happy about 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am not habitually an enabler - really and truly.   However, a beige bag is a good staple to have in the wardrobe.
> 
> I think beige can have so many undertones - pink, cream or even grey - and I also like beige with pink undertones the best.  Chanel's beige clair is also very nice; looks more like a rich creamy beige color to me.  I think the LV Capucines bag comes in a beige color - I recall trying it on a few months ago.  Anyway, it will be fun exploring the options and I hope you will find your perfect beige bag in the near future.



 I agree, and I think I want a beige with yellow undertones, as well as one with pinky undertones! I love the shape of the LV Cappucines but I’ve seen so many people say they had to let theirs go because of its weight that I’ve taken it off my radar! 

Will keep looking leisurely for my beige bag. No hurry!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Before I launch into my new purchases, a quick update
> 
> I had a lovely vacation, very relaxing. Then landed back at work in the middle of this week, with a bang  So many clients and teams waiting for me to get back and sign things off for reports that needed to go out.  I ended up working till midnight each day, but I got everything under control! I felt varying levels of despair and ‘gosh, I’m superwoman’  (The moments of despair significantly exceeded the self-congratulations)
> 
> Which brings us to this weekend. I love Guy Fawkes weekends but it was pouring rain so we ended up missing the fireworks yesterday. We did however catch quite a few displays in various directions around London from our balcony at home, so I'm satisfied with that.
> 
> Today, we went shopping  Now I'm off for a conference I'm chairing. Bit tired, but it should run fine. I know what I’m doing


Hi Miss Dawn — great to get your update.   Happy that you had a lovely vaca but yikes, you landed back at work during such a crazy busy time.  Those long until-midnight work days probably undid all the rest and relaxation from your vaca .  But glad to hear that your survived the week.  Oh yippee for weekend shopping — can’t wait to see your unboxing.  And a big shout out to sweetie Mr Dawn (he is the BEST) for helping you with that artistic pose.  (I see you got your Christmas tree and decorations up already — how fun and festive).  Wishing you a successful conference — you will do fantastic

PS.  I love the look of the Capucines too and I can totally see you with the PM size in the color Galet. I haven’t tried one yet but was researching it this past summer, lol.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> I agree, and I think I want a beige with yellow undertones, as well as one with pinky undertones! I love the shape of the LV Cappucines but I’ve seen so many people say they had to let theirs go because of its weight that I’ve taken it off my radar!
> 
> Will keep looking leisurely for my beige bag. No hurry!


Yes, it's interesting how those undertones can create such a broad range of options - so many shades of beige to choose from.    Good luck in making your selections, Miss_Dawn.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ooooooh I’m happy
> 
> (Mr Dawn hid his hand up his sleeve to suspend my Gucci and Jimmy Choo in the air in an artistic pose. Usually it’s the artist that suffers for his/her art. In my case Mr Dawn suffers for my art )
> 
> Small unboxings to come


  This is so funny and so sweet he did that for you!!! I love it.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you dear @tealocean I need to see it in real life. I saw it online and it looked beautiful.
> 
> Today I went looking for a beige option. I had beige in mind, but lingering at the back of my mind was a yellow bag. I ruined a cheerful Michael Kors last year, trying to re-dye it (my first and last attempt at re-habbing a bag... clearly not my forte!!)
> 
> Long story short - I haven’t found my beige, but I did find a small yellow crossbody which I’m very happy about
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, and I think I want a beige with yellow undertones, as well as one with pinky undertones! I love the shape of the LV Cappucines but I’ve seen so many people say they had to let theirs go because of its weight that I’ve taken it off my radar!
> 
> Will keep looking leisurely for my beige bag. No hurry!


 I'm looking forward to seeing your new yellow crossbody! I don't have a yellow bag. It's hard for me to pull off yellow. It has to be a really "cool" yellow if that is even really possible. Kind of a soft/clear/baby yellow or a neon yellow that isn't too yellow. Yellow clothing on me causes people to ask if I'm feeling well. Maybe I actually could pull of a bag far away from my face.  I still think it is a fun color; so I will enjoy admiring yours!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn — great to get your update.   Happy that you had a lovely vaca but yikes, you landed back at work during such a crazy busy time.  Those long until-midnight work days probably undid all the rest and relaxation from your vaca .  But glad to hear that your survived the week.  Oh yippee for weekend shopping — can’t wait to see your unboxing.  And a big shout out to sweetie Mr Dawn (he is the BEST) for helping you with that artistic pose.  (I see you got your Christmas tree and decorations up already — how fun and festive).  Wishing you a successful conference — you will do fantastic
> 
> PS.  I love the look of the Capucines too and I can totally see you with the PM size in the color Galet. I haven’t tried one yet but was researching it this past summer, lol.



Hello sweetie  The colour Galet is gorgeous!! But no Cappucines for me. I don’t want a heavy bag in that style. 
That Christmas tree and illuminated deer is not mine, sadly- that was a picture from out shopping. I’m looking forward to putting up our tree in another week or so! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's interesting how those undertones can create such a broad range of options - so many shades of beige to choose from.    Good luck in making your selections, Miss_Dawn.



Still mulling it over! Thank you! I’m sure the perfect beige bag will just happen to me in the near future 



tealocean said:


> This is so funny and so sweet he did that for you!!! I love it.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your new yellow crossbody! I don't have a yellow bag. It's hard for me to pull off yellow. It has to be a really "cool" yellow if that is even really possible. Kind of a soft/clear/baby yellow or a neon yellow that isn't too yellow. Yellow clothing on me causes people to ask if I'm feeling well. Maybe I actually could pull of a bag far away from my face.  I still think it is a fun color; so I will enjoy admiring yours!



 I’m sure there will be some tone of yellow that would suit you? Perhaps a more neon shade suits you because you’re cool toned? You could definitely experiment with yellow shoes & bags as accent colours, if you think yellow clothes don’t suit you. I just find yellow such a cheerful colour that I try to always have a couple of blouses/tops in yellow in my wardrobe!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sorry I went missing in action on my thread, but now I’m resting over the weekend and catching up 

It was such an exciting week! I haven’t felt really buzzing or engaged for a few months, and this week:
- I chaired two days of a conference with lots of positive feedback 
- I had a Board member at one of my clients call up my senior Partner to ask if I could be the expert for them in court instead of the senior Partner... we talked it out, and I asked the senior Partner to do it because I have a diary clash but it was so flattering to be asked!
- This week I went to a couple of private art gallery / museum events for work (networking). It feels so privileged and empowered to be taken on private curated tours out-of-hours!
- I'm mentoring several young women at work. One of them said at a catch up this week "how do I become you?". I didn't skip a beat, because after years of soul-searching and bumbling along in my career, I'm so much more comfortable in my own skin. I didn't skip a beat and I answered - "you don't become me, you become you." It sounds glib, but I then explained carefully why she has a different style to me and she needs to play up her own strengths and dial down her own weaknesses rather than trying to be me or someone else!
- at a company meeting, my CEO singled out one of my projects as an achievement for the company. All eyes on me. I felt amazing.

It's been a really long time since I felt buzzing. I've been working till midnight most days, and travelling this week but notwithstanding the exhaustion, I had a moment on Friday as I walked out for lunch, through the crisp winter air, along the London landmarks, where I just felt so successful, empowered and grateful for my life 
Rare fleeting moments, amidst all the challenges, hard work, self-doubts of life...!

Anyways, just thought I'd share xxx

On to my little unboxing from last weekend... Pictures to come soon


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay here are some of my new acquisitions 

1) Over the last few years, my mum and dad have been giving me pieces I’ve chosen from my dream china range - Wedgwood Cornucopia. They give me large sets of things - all the dinner stuff in one go, tea set at another time, serverware at another time, all for special occasions. I now have a complete set they’ve given me - serving for 12, including tea service, sides, all the serving dishes etc. It’s a huge beautiful set and I love it. Very grateful for my lovely generous parents  Here is a stock image of the Wedgwood Cornucopia range.

2) I bought a Jimmy Choo Marianne chain bag in the colour Saffron, on sale! I’d wanted it a year ago, but I didn’t want to spend that amount on an accent colour bag. So I was really pleased to find it now, and it’s a beautiful mellow ochre, which I love!

3) Also another Gucci scarf, this time in a sand-beige colour, because I’m loving the navy one I got a few months ago


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry I went missing in action on my thread, but now I’m resting over the weekend and catching up
> 
> It was such an exciting week! I haven’t felt really buzzing or engaged for a few months, and this week:
> - I chaired two days of a conference with lots of positive feedback
> - I had a Board member at one of my clients call up my senior Partner to ask if I could be the expert for them in court instead of the senior Partner... we talked it out, and I asked the senior Partner to do it because I have a diary clash but it was so flattering to be asked!
> - This week I went to a couple of private art gallery / museum events for work (networking). It feels so privileged and empowered to be taken on private curated tours out-of-hours!
> - I'm mentoring several young women at work. One of them said at a catch up this week "how do I become you?". I didn't skip a beat, because after years of soul-searching and bumbling along in my career, I'm so much more comfortable in my own skin. I didn't skip a beat and I answered - "you don't become me, you become you." It sounds glib, but I then explained carefully why she has a different style to me and she needs to play up her own strengths and dial down her own weaknesses rather than trying to be me or someone else!
> - at a company meeting, my CEO singled out one of my projects as an achievement for the company. All eyes on me. I felt amazing.
> 
> It's been a really long time since I felt buzzing. I've been working till midnight most days, and travelling this week but notwithstanding the exhaustion, I had a moment on Friday as I walked out for lunch, through the crisp winter air, along the London landmarks, where I just felt so successful, empowered and grateful for my life
> Rare fleeting moments, amidst all the challenges, hard work, self-doubts of life...!
> 
> Anyways, just thought I'd share xxx
> 
> On to my little unboxing from last weekend... Pictures to come soon


What accomplishments! So proud of you Miss Dawn!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay here are some of my new acquisitions
> 
> 1) Over the last few years, my mum and dad have been giving me pieces I’ve chosen from my dream china range - Wedgwood Cornucopia. They give me large sets of things - all the dinner stuff in one go, tea set at another time, serverware at another time, all for special occasions. I now have a complete set they’ve given me - serving for 12, including tea service, sides, all the serving dishes etc. It’s a huge beautiful set and I love it. Very grateful for my lovely generous parents  Here is a stock image of the Wedgwood Cornucopia range.
> 
> 2) I bought a Jimmy Choo Marianne chain bag in the colour Saffron, on sale! I’d wanted it a year ago, but I didn’t want to spend that amount on an accent colour bag. So I was really pleased to find it now, and it’s a beautiful mellow ochre, which I love!
> 
> 3) Also another Gucci scarf, this time in a sand-beige colour, because I’m loving the navy one I got a few months ago


The Cornucopia  collection is beautiful! Sort of reminds me of the Royal Lapis my mom gave me!
And your yellow JC bag gives such a happy vibe!  I really like the neutral Gucci scarf too.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Saturday Miss Dawn.  So good to hear about your exciting week — wow, so much excitement and good news.  Super glad (but not surprised) that your conference went well — all the praises and acknowledgement were well deserved.  I love that you are mentoring some lucky young women at work (you yourself are a young woman as well , but already having accomplished so much at your age).  My favorite part of everything is your response “You don’t become me, you become you” — that is just the absolute best advice I have ever heard.   I am thrilled that you are feeling energized about work again 

Congrats on your beautiful new purchases and gifts.  That yellow bag is just darling — what a cheery color and I love the beautiful thick chain (it’s reminiscent of the CC bijoux chain which I love).  And so glad that your formal China set is now complete — what a beautiful pattern!!  How often do you use this China?  (I am asking because I have never used the 10 sets of formal Lenox China I got as wedding gifts, all still in boxes, partly because I am not much of a cook so no point in serving spaghetti in them, lol).

Thanks for your wonderful update


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lovely goodies and gifts!   The mustard bag is such a warm, glowing color -  perfect to add warmth to grey fall and winter days.  And it's so nice to have your china set all complete - love the pattern!

Congrats on all the wonderful things going on at work.   I think it's great to be feeling that buzzing feeling of being engaged - it's so energizing and makes the long hours hopefully go by a bit faster.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> What accomplishments! So proud of you Miss Dawn!
> 
> 
> The Cornucopia  collection is beautiful! Sort of reminds me of the Royal Lapis my mom gave me!
> And your yellow JC bag gives such a happy vibe!  I really like the neutral Gucci scarf too.



Thank you SM, that's very sweet of you to be proud of me  

I looked up your Royal Lapis, and I love that pattern too. Simple and regal. I just love the combination of royal blue/navy and gold.

I carried my yellow Jimmy Choo for the first time yesterday. So lightweight and pretty. The Gucci scarf I haven't worn yet - it's too cold in London and I'm bundled in my warm burberry cashmere scarves these days 



Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday Miss Dawn.  So good to hear about your exciting week — wow, so much excitement and good news.  Super glad (but not surprised) that your conference went well — all the praises and acknowledgement were well deserved.  I love that you are mentoring some lucky young women at work (you yourself are a young woman as well , but already having accomplished so much at your age).  My favorite part of everything is your response “You don’t become me, you become you” — that is just the absolute best advice I have ever heard.   I am thrilled that you are feeling energized about work again
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful new purchases and gifts.  That yellow bag is just darling — what a cheery color and I love the beautiful thick chain (it’s reminiscent of the CC bijoux chain which I love).  And so glad that your formal China set is now complete — what a beautiful pattern!!  How often do you use this China?  (I am asking because I have never used the 10 sets of formal Lenox China I got as wedding gifts, all still in boxes, partly because I am not much of a cook so no point in serving spaghetti in them, lol).
> 
> Thanks for your wonderful update



@Iamminda sweetie thank you for your usual thoughtful and affectionate message. Means a lot 

I'm a millennial and I think the generation of women (Gen Z?) entering the workforce now really is different. I find it lovely to mentor. The older I get, the more my heart alternately breaks and is warmed by the naivete and idealism of youth.

I am energized about work again, but I'm also exhausted. Working night and day. My CEO has an eye on me - whenever she's in our city office, she tells me to slow down, to let go of more, to just go home!! But I can’t. There’s so much I need to do, so many clients and teams whose welfare I’m responsible for. I’m just learning how to pace myself but it’s hard!

Thank you for the lovely compliments on my Wedgwood and my bag  I use formal china 2-3 times a year. I don’t entertain very often but when I do, we plan detailed menus and go all out!  

Plus it all looks fabulous in my display cabinets (yes, I have old fashioned display cabinets, which I bought from a well-known English homeware brand and they seemed to cost a fortune to me at the time but I waited for a sale!)

Maybe your daughter will want your Lenox China one day! Do you have a picture of your pattern? I’d love to see. Please PM it to me 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lovely goodies and gifts!   The mustard bag is such a warm, glowing color -  perfect to add warmth to grey fall and winter days.  And it's so nice to have your china set all complete - love the pattern!
> 
> Congrats on all the wonderful things going on at work.   I think it's great to be feeling that buzzing feeling of being engaged - it's so energizing and makes the long hours hopefully go by a bit faster.



that’s very kind of you dear @Purses & Perfumes 
It was horrible and grey yesterday and I enjoyed carrying my saffron/ochre (?) Jimmy Choo on its maiden voyage! And thank you for the compliments on my china as well as the congrats on my small work happinesses


----------



## Miss_Dawn

What a week!
And what a week ahead 

So I have more small life and bag updates.

I have been handling some really tricky client negotiations and staff issues, which have generally been going okay but there’s been a lot of stress and late nights.

I crammed in a big presentation, with hardly any prep, last week, and it went incredibly well. It's a topic I'm comfortable with. Afterwards, a few people came to speak to me and thank me, and I could see the stars in their eyes!

Amidst a lot of team and project stresses, I had a wonderful warm 2-hour lunch with my CEO. Our relationship is changing since I made Partner. She seems to interact with me more in a personal mentoring role now, rather than the boss of the boss of my boss, if you see what I mean! She messaged me afterwards - “I love talking to you—it makes me think a lot. And I think you are amazing”. What a lovely thing to say when I was feeling all exposed and vulnerable!

Now I’m halfway across Europe for a scary industry presentation. That’s tomorrow. Then later in the week I’m presenting to my own company’s Board. I present to clients’ Boards all the time, without any nervousness, but the idea of presenting to my own people in front of my CEO and messing up is making me feel a bit sick! Positive vibes welcome!! Xx

Now for a bag update. Beige bag to be precise...

I bought the Gucci Marmont chain flap in Dusky Beige!! (ETA- Actually on the website, it’s called Porcelain Rose. It’s a perfect dusky beige with a hint of antique pink.) It’s the one my heart kept wanting, so as I was travelling through Heathrow for client meetings (boo! So tired!), I thought I’d just go ahead and buy it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pictures 

She’s so pretty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay here are some of my new acquisitions
> 
> 1) Over the last few years, my mum and dad have been giving me pieces I’ve chosen from my dream china range - Wedgwood Cornucopia. They give me large sets of things - all the dinner stuff in one go, tea set at another time, serverware at another time, all for special occasions. I now have a complete set they’ve given me - serving for 12, including tea service, sides, all the serving dishes etc. It’s a huge beautiful set and I love it. Very grateful for my lovely generous parents  Here is a stock image of the Wedgwood Cornucopia range.
> 
> 2) I bought a Jimmy Choo Marianne chain bag in the colour Saffron, on sale! I’d wanted it a year ago, but I didn’t want to spend that amount on an accent colour bag. So I was really pleased to find it now, and it’s a beautiful mellow ochre, which I love!
> 
> 3) Also another Gucci scarf, this time in a sand-beige colour, because I’m loving the navy one I got a few months ago


Love that you're mentoring the next generation of ladies Miss_Dawn! Got to pass down your wisdom and experience. Hopefully they listen carefully.

That is a beautiful yellow shade and on sale?  What could be better?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pictures
> 
> She’s so pretty!


Sending you tons of positive vibes about your board presentation. I'm sure you'll hit it out of the park! (an American expression )

And your Gucci Marmont is a great neutral color and very classic.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn.  Great to get your update.   So glad your presentation last week went well — yeah for Miss Dawn .  I love that you lunch or grab coffee with your CEO often — that’s wonderful that she takes a personal interest in you.  Congrats on your new Marmont — I love that porcelain rose color a lot, it is a beautiful perfect beige.  Good luck with your industry presentation tomorrow— you will do fantastic.


----------



## Porschenality

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pictures
> 
> She’s so pretty!


Oh that’s gorgeous. Nice going.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pictures
> 
> She’s so pretty!


That is the perfect shade of pinky beige!  Congrats on your pretty beige bag!

And sending lots of positive vibes for a great board presentation.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you my friends, for all the new handbag(s!) love!

I’m really happy about both acquisitions. I went nearly 5 months without buying any bag and then bought 2 this month!

My scary industry presentation was okay. I got generally positive feedback but I didn’t feel like I made a real impact. It may have been all my doubt, going into the meeting.
You know there are days when you doubt all you know? Anyways, I felt doubtful, it went okay, I move on!

@Addicted to bags I know! It was 55% off and I’d actually wanted it before (rather than being tempted by the sale! )

Thank you all, also for all the positive vibes for my Board presentation. I hope it will be fine  



Addicted to bags said:


> Love that you're mentoring the next generation of ladies Miss_Dawn! Got to pass down your wisdom and experience. Hopefully they listen carefully.
> 
> That is a beautiful yellow shade and on sale?  What could be better?





Addicted to bags said:


> Sending you tons of positive vibes about your board presentation. I'm sure you'll hit it out of the park! (an American expression )
> 
> And your Gucci Marmont is a great neutral color and very classic.





Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  Great to get your update.   So glad your presentation last week went well — yeah for Miss Dawn .  I love that you lunch or grab coffee with your CEO often — that’s wonderful that she takes a personal interest in you.  Congrats on your new Marmont — I love that porcelain rose color a lot, it is a beautiful perfect beige.  Good luck with your industry presentation tomorrow— you will do fantastic.





Porschenality said:


> Oh that’s gorgeous. Nice going.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> That is the perfect shade of pinky beige!  Congrats on your pretty beige bag!
> 
> And sending lots of positive vibes for a great board presentation.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you my friends, for all the new handbag(s!) love!
> 
> I’m really happy about both acquisitions. I went nearly 5 months without buying any bag and then bought 2 this month!
> 
> My scary industry presentation was okay. I got generally positive feedback but I didn’t feel like I made a real impact. It may have been all my doubt, going into the meeting.
> You know there are days when you doubt all you know? Anyways, I felt doubtful, it went okay, I move on!
> 
> @Addicted to bags I know! It was 55% off and I’d actually wanted it before (rather than being tempted by the sale! )
> 
> Thank you all, also for all the positive vibes for my Board presentation. I hope it will be fine



I am sure your industry presentation was fine.  We are often our own worse critics.  But like you said, it’s done and you are ready for your next thing.  Yes, sending you good vibes for the Board presentation— you will do great.  All good ok?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I am sure your industry presentation was fine.  We are often our own worse critics.  But like you said, it’s done and you are ready for your next thing.  Yes, sending you good vibes for the Board presentation— you will do great.  All good ok?



Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My dear friends, my Board presentation was okay. I was so nervous I tripped over my tongue and made an error in my mental arithmetic - couldn’t believe it, but my brain just couldn’t compute under pressure when I was nervous  Why was I nervous?!! I present to clients’ Boards all the time, but with my own, I went to pieces!!  Urgh 

However, the feedback was good. I was running a new corporate initiative, which is why I was asked to present. One of the Board members who I don’t spend much time with began the meeting by saying “I have three things to say. The first is that I think we should fall to our knees in gratitude to Dawn for running this initiative. When she proposed the idea, I thought it was a terrible idea, but we’ve had such a good outcome from it that I have to admit it was a stroke of genius”. 

I think it wasn’t genius, and it wasn’t such a big deal, but it was very nice  to hear that. Such bombastic language! Everyone around the table laughed and it just broke the ice because I think my nervousness was palpable. ARGH!! 

I’m so tired right now!! I needed to work this weekend but I’m too tired so I’ve just been organising things around the house instead. I’ve been doing a fair amount of shopping and continuing with my interiors refresh; need to put out a new embroidered tablecloth and our Christmas tree today. Can’t wait


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pictures from a few days in Vienna last week


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My dear friends, my Board presentation was okay. I was so nervous I tripped over my tongue and made an error in my mental arithmetic - couldn’t believe it, but my brain just couldn’t compute under pressure when I was nervous  Why was I nervous?!! I present to clients’ Boards all the time, but with my own, I went to pieces!!  Urgh
> 
> However, the feedback was good. I was running a new corporate initiative, which is why I was asked to present. One of the Board members who I don’t spend much time with began the meeting by saying “I have three things to say. The first is that I think we should fall to our knees in gratitude to Dawn for running this initiative. When she proposed the idea, I thought it was a terrible idea, but we’ve had such a good outcome from it that I have to admit it was a stroke of genius”.
> 
> I think it wasn’t genius, and it wasn’t such a big deal, but it was very nice  to hear that. Such bombastic language! Everyone around the table laughed and it just broke the ice because I think my nervousness was palpable. ARGH!!
> 
> I’m so tired right now!! I needed to work this weekend but I’m too tired so I’ve just been organising things around the house instead. I’ve been doing a fair amount of shopping and continuing with my interiors refresh; need to put out a new embroidered tablecloth and our Christmas tree today. Can’t wait



Thanks for your update Miss Dawn.  I am sure your presentation was good even with a small math error.  No one can be 100% perfect 100% of the time — No One — so it’s ok. The good feedback and the “stroke of genius” opening remarks are good signs — so focus on them and move on.  But most importantly, please try to relax and rest a little (you sound so exhausted) — it will help you with all the work you have to do if you can be rested and recharged a bit.  Enjoy your Christmas tree.  Take good care and keep up the good work.  We are all thinking of you


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pictures from a few days in Vienna last week


This is all so beautiful, Miss Dawn! I'm glad for you that your presentation is done and was a success too!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello sweetie  The colour Galet is gorgeous!! But no Cappucines for me. I don’t want a heavy bag in that style.
> That Christmas tree and illuminated deer is not mine, sadly- that was a picture from out shopping. I’m looking forward to putting up our tree in another week or so!
> 
> 
> 
> Still mulling it over! Thank you! I’m sure the perfect beige bag will just happen to me in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure there will be some tone of yellow that would suit you? Perhaps a more neon shade suits you because you’re cool toned? You could definitely experiment with yellow shoes & bags as accent colours, if you think yellow clothes don’t suit you. I just find yellow such a cheerful colour that I try to always have a couple of blouses/tops in yellow in my wardrobe!


Yes! There are yellows out there for me, maybe the lighter brighter ones. Are you enjoying your new happy yellow?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

You’re such a sweetie, dear @Iamminda  And thank you for the compliments @tealocean. I’ve only worn the yellow handbag once, but I’ve been carrying the Porcelain Rose Gucci Marmont non-stop!

My dear friends, I’ve been missing in action on this thread again! I’ll do a quick work-life update, and then share photos 

(I’m sure these life updates are not interesting to most people, but I know that a few of my friends enjoy reading, so I keep it up  Everyone else, please skip - pretty pictures to come afterwards!)

I’m afraid I haven’t had much time to do anything but work in the past month. Lots of tricky client and team management issues. My closest colleague at work was planning to leave and I felt caught between my loyalty to him, my CEO (who asked if I would help come up with a Plan B if he left) and the firm. In the end, he decided to stay, but it was very stressful!

On the positive side, I had a catch up with one of our founding partners. Along with our CEO, he’s the most senior partner in the firm. I have a funny relationship with him - he’s a visionary, with really good instincts, but he’s quite erratic and you never know exactly where you stand. He wanted to catch up and talk about my plans for my team. He said I’ve changed so much since I made Partner; that I’m calm, confident and look like I have nothing to prove, which makes me more reflective when people speak, and more effective. Given that I feel absolutely exhausted, sleep deprived and like a headless chicken most of the time, I’m clearly getting on top of this “swan paddling furiously underneath” thing 

My new manager and I are also building a relationship. We’ve never really known each other, and I have always found interactions with her to be challenging. But my CEO advised she become my manager when I made Partner earlier this year and I trusted her judgement. And my new manager and I have found a lot of common ground, and mutual respect in the past 6 months, to my relief, because I was dreading it! She told me that in Board meetings I’m already being spoken of as one of the next generation of Board members  It’s insane. I know my CEO said to me more than a year ago that I’ll be her one day, but I thought it was just encouraging talk when I was down (!) not that anyone actually thinks about it except when they’re talking with me.

These past few years have increased my ambition so much... It’s scary. So far to fall!  

I’m struggling with team management. I’ve always been good at giving direct feedback and helping people grow, but now that I’m a Partner I feel like I have to be much softer and more indirect because I can hurt people more easily with direct constructive feedback. The words from a Partner have more weight. I’m not adapting my style quickly enough! I’m not agile enough and possibly not emotionally intelligent enough  But I’m trying...!

Now Mr Dawn and I are away for Christmas until New Year’s Day!  Merry Christmas everyone

Anyways, on to some pretty pictures! Here is my Christmas tree. And my reorganised bag wardrobe (it was getting messy, got it back in order today )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And this week’s bouquet


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And finally, new superbrand family collages, to include my newest two additions to the family - my Marianne Jimmy Choo in Saffron, and my Marmont Gucci in Porcelain Rose 

I’ve grouped by colour families:
- whites and creams
- greys and silvers
- yellow and browns 
- pinks and reds
- blues
- blacks

I love them all


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I also forgot to update when my Lady Dior came back from the spa. She’s been completely re-coloured, with brand new handles; there’s not a scratch on her even though she’s lambskin and I’ve had her for more than a decade.

Mr Dawn went to Bond Street to pick her up for me. He got there just as the store was closing up so there were lots of SAs standing around. He asked one of them to bring my Lady out, and when she came back with it, she said “she’s so special! We haven’t seen this elegant baguette shape in so long. She’s vintage and perfect”. Because she was gushing, lots of the SAs turned around to look and gush. So poor Mr Dawn was stuck there explaining “it’s my wife’s; no, I don’t know how long she’s had it; yes, the colour is beautiful; yes, I’ll tell her it’s very special... yes, very elegant... can I take the bag now?!” 

I didn’t take a proper picture of her, but here’s a close up from my wardrobe picture today  (Ps. There’s a little plastic bag over the hardware in the picture, I don’t want it scratching the pristine leather!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> You’re such a sweetie, dear @Iamminda  And thank you for the compliments @tealocean. I’ve only worn the yellow handbag once, but I’ve been carrying the Porcelain Rose Gucci Marmont non-stop!
> 
> My dear friends, I’ve been missing in action on this thread again! I’ll do a quick work-life update, and then share photos
> 
> (I’m sure these life updates are not interesting to most people, but I know that a few of my friends enjoy reading, so I keep it up  Everyone else, please skip - pretty pictures to come afterwards!)
> 
> I’m afraid I haven’t had much time to do anything but work in the past month. Lots of tricky client and team management issues. My closest colleague at work was planning to leave and I felt caught between my loyalty to him, my CEO (who asked if I would help come up with a Plan B if he left) and the firm. In the end, he decided to stay, but it was very stressful!
> 
> On the positive side, I had a catch up with one of our founding partners. Along with our CEO, he’s the most senior partner in the firm. I have a funny relationship with him - he’s a visionary, with really good instincts, but he’s quite erratic and you never know exactly where you stand. He wanted to catch up and talk about my plans for my team. He said I’ve changed so much since I made Partner; that I’m calm, confident and look like I have nothing to prove, which makes me more reflective when people speak, and more effective. Given that I feel absolutely exhausted, sleep deprived and like a headless chicken most of the time, I’m clearly getting on top of this “swan paddling furiously underneath” thing
> 
> My new manager and I are also building a relationship. We’ve never really known each other, and I have always found interactions with her to be challenging. But my CEO advised she become my manager when I made Partner earlier this year and I trusted her judgement. And my new manager and I have found a lot of common ground, and mutual respect in the past 6 months, to my relief, because I was dreading it! She told me that in Board meetings I’m already being spoken of as one of the next generation of Board members  It’s insane. I know my CEO said to me more than a year ago that I’ll be her one day, but I thought it was just encouraging talk when I was down (!) not that anyone actually thinks about it except when they’re talking with me.
> 
> These past few years have increased my ambition so much... It’s scary. So far to fall!
> 
> I’m struggling with team management. I’ve always been good at giving direct feedback and helping people grow, but now that I’m a Partner I feel like I have to be much softer and more indirect because I can hurt people more easily with direct constructive feedback. The words from a Partner have more weight. I’m not adapting my style quickly enough! I’m not agile enough and possibly not emotionally intelligent enough  But I’m trying...!
> 
> Now Mr Dawn and I are away for Christmas until New Year’s Day!  Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> Anyways, on to some pretty pictures! Here is my Christmas tree. And my reorganised bag wardrobe (it was getting messy, got it back in order today )


Don't fear your ambition Miss_Dawn. Just get comfortable with it and keep growing. I love what the visionary founding father said to you! Breathe it all in and enjoy your journey 

Merry Christmas to you and your family and to all the lovely tpf'ers that come here


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I also forgot to update when my Lady Dior came back from the spa. She’s been completely re-coloured, with brand new handles; there’s not a scratch on her even though she’s lambskin and I’ve had her for more than a decade.
> 
> Mr Dawn went to Bond Street to pick her up for me. He got there just as the store was closing up so there were lots of SAs standing around. He asked one of them to bring my Lady out, and when she came back with it, she said “she’s so special! We haven’t seen this elegant baguette shape in so long. She’s vintage and perfect”. Because she was gushing, lots of the SAs turned around to look and gush. So poor Mr Dawn was stuck there explaining “it’s my wife’s; no, I don’t know how long she’s had it; yes, the colour is beautiful; yes, I’ll tell her it’s very special... yes, very elegant... can I take the bag now?!”
> 
> I didn’t take a proper picture of her, but here’s a close up from my wardrobe picture today  (Ps. There’s a little plastic bag over the hardware in the picture, I don’t want it scratching the pristine leather!)


Lol about Mr Dawn explaining it's not his and he doesn't know it's history


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Don't fear your ambition Miss_Dawn. Just get comfortable with it and keep growing. I love what the visionary founding father said to you! Breathe it all in and enjoy your journey
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family and to all the lovely tpf'ers that come here



Thank you for this sweet message!

Merry Christmas to you and your family too, dear ATB, and best wishes for the new decade 

It’s so funny - you said founding father instead of founding partner  You’re so obviously American, my dear friend - we don’t have founding fathers   

On my Lady Dior, indeed, poor Mr Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Merry Christmas dear Miss Dawn (and to sweetie Mr Dawn too ).  Glad you are away on a relaxing holiday vacation.  Thanks for your update.  It sounds like a lot of stress, hard work and progress in this past month.  Great to hear what your founding partner said about you — see, your hard work/dedication is noticed and paying off, keep up the good work.   And don’t worry too much about your ability to provide feedback — I am sure you are fine and that you will find the perfect tone/“voice” in time.  

Love seeing your updated collages — you make the best collages!!!   What a funny story about your Dior!  Mr Dawn is  such a good sports (frequenting all these high-end boutiques to buy/retrieve your goodies) — the best husband ever!   

Finally, wishing you and Mr Dawn a very happy holiday season and a fantastic 2020.  And please continue to share on this thread — your friends love it and look forward to your updates .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you for this sweet message!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family too, dear ATB, and best wishes for the new decade
> 
> It’s so funny - you said founding father instead of founding partner  You’re so obviously American, my dear friend - we don’t have founding fathers
> 
> On my Lady Dior, indeed, poor Mr Dawn!


Haha, I was thinking of partner but typed father


----------



## tealocean

Hi Miss Dawn! I hope you're having a lot of fun and enjoying vacation! Merry Christmas! I enjoy all your updates and bag collages! It's good to hear how you love them all, and no wonder!! They are beautiful. It's so good to hear you are getting such great feedback and compliments at work, and all your hard work is proving to be worth it! Have a fun time this vacation and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I haven’t updated this thread in a while 

Happy Valentine’s my dear friends  As you know, this is Mr Dawn’s favourite holiday  We are away for the weekend, and I got my box of little things. 

There’s:
- some stationery (Jane Austen notecards), 
- scented candles including this year’s Diptyque limited edition roses 
- Kate Spade mother of Pearl butterfly pendant and earrings (love!)
- Louis Vuitton bracelet
- Louis Vuitton travel perfume set in Rose de Vents
- a matching pink clear cosmetic case from Space NK (Mr Dawn remembered I have one for makeup and I wanted one for skincare )
- chocolates 
- single red rose 

I hope you are all well xx


----------



## Iamminda

Happy New Year and Happy Valentines Day weekend to you and Mr Dawn .  Wonderful to see your update.  So glad you are having a VDay weekend getaway .  It’s always so fun to see the goodies that Mr Dawn gives you — he is the BEST .  Love all your VDay goodies — they are so beautiful, sweet, adorable or yummy (those are two of favorite chocolates by the way) .  I see a matching LV necklace in your future (if you don’t already have it, lol).   

Really glad to see your post today .  Enjoy your lovely weekend .  Till we see you again .  



Miss_Dawn said:


> I haven’t updated this thread in a while
> 
> Happy Valentine’s my dear friends  As you know, this is Mr Dawn’s favourite holiday  We are away for the weekend, and I got my box of little things.
> 
> There’s:
> - some stationery (Jane Austen notecards),
> - scented candles including this year’s Diptyque limited edition roses
> - Kate Spade mother of Pearl butterfly pendant and earrings (love!)
> - Louis Vuitton bracelet
> - Louis Vuitton travel perfume set in Rose de Vents
> - a matching pink clear cosmetic case from Space NK (Mr Dawn remembered I have one for makeup and I wanted one for skincare )
> - chocolates
> - single red rose
> 
> I hope you are all well xx


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mr. Dawn is definitely a sweetie pie. Glad to hear you had another wonderful Valentine's Day together 

Hope all is well with you both


----------



## Venessa84

Happy Valentine’s Day!! Your hubby did good! The LV perfume is my fave right now.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year and Happy Valentines Day weekend to you and Mr Dawn .  Wonderful to see your update.  So glad you are having a VDay weekend getaway .  It’s always so fun to see the goodies that Mr Dawn gives you — he is the BEST .  Love all your VDay goodies — they are so beautiful, sweet, adorable or yummy (those are two of favorite chocolates by the way) .  I see a matching LV necklace in your future (if you don’t already have it, lol).
> 
> Really glad to see your post today .  Enjoy your lovely weekend .  Till we see you again .



Thank you so much my dear @Iamminda It was a wonderful weekend followed by a crazy busy week, so it feels like a very long time ago! I hope you’re well xx



Addicted to bags said:


> Mr. Dawn is definitely a sweetie pie. Glad to hear you had another wonderful Valentine's Day together
> 
> Hope all is well with you both



Thank you my friend @Addicted to bags We are both well. 



Venessa84 said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!! Your hubby did good! The LV perfume is my fave right now.



Thank you! It’s really lovely! I’m going through a lot of rose scents right now. My shampoo, conditioner and body lotion are all Rose 31 by Le Labo. It’s insanely expensive for shampoo etc but it smells so amazing and lasts long enough that I’m willing to keep splurging. Glad to have another complex rose scent in my wardrobe


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I haven’t updated this thread in a while
> 
> Happy Valentine’s my dear friends  As you know, this is Mr Dawn’s favourite holiday  We are away for the weekend, and I got my box of little things.
> 
> There’s:
> - some stationery (Jane Austen notecards),
> - scented candles including this year’s Diptyque limited edition roses
> - Kate Spade mother of Pearl butterfly pendant and earrings (love!)
> - Louis Vuitton bracelet
> - Louis Vuitton travel perfume set in Rose de Vents
> - a matching pink clear cosmetic case from Space NK (Mr Dawn remembered I have one for makeup and I wanted one for skincare )
> - chocolates
> - single red rose
> 
> I hope you are all well xx


That is so fun this is Mr. Dawn's favorite holiday!  I hope you had a sweet time away together. What lovely gifts, and your pictures are a treat too. I especially love the butterflies!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I hope all my friends are staying well in these uncertain times. Like the whole world, Mr Dawn and I are mostly at home right now, including for work, but we go out once a day for walks around neighbouring parks or woods. I’m also trying yoga at home and we carry on trying to spring clean, and improve little pockets of our home. 

I thought I’d share some photos.

First collage is of a 10km walk on Saturday. It was lovely weather 

Second and third is of this week’s bouquet which was so large that I split it over two vases. I’m attaching a photo of both of them - one in the living room, the other in kitchen at sunset leading on to the terrace 

Fourth is how I spent a lot of yesterday- sitting on cushions and blankets on a bench in my garden, reading a book for my (virtual) book club meeting! 

Fifth is my handbag wardrobe. It was mostly tidy, but I took a few bags out, packed them properly, cleaned them and put everything away tidily yesterday.

Of course life is unsettled, and we’ve had to put various plans on hold, but I’m just doing what I can to remain positive and cheerful. I’m burning a lot of scented candles (that was my stockpile for self isolation ). 

Work is unsettled. As a management consultancy we’ve not been hit yet, but if recession comes, we’ll have to reduce costs. The Partners have already agreed that we’ll reduce our own salaries but if that isn’t enough we may have to reduce staff salaries at some point as well. As a junior Partner, I have less responsibility and less to lose at this stage, but the two most senior Partners (my CEO and the “visionary founding father”  as dear @Addicted to bags would say) are keeping me in the loop as much as they can. My CEO asked me to run the resilience planning for the firm which has been really challenging. They both say I need to learn from this tough time, because I’ll be in their shoes someday. I can’t believe how straight and confident they are in saying that. I’m the youngest Partner - I have a long journey ahead! But it’s such a sobering time. 

One work positive was that I had my appraisal. It was so incredible. All of the feedback especially from my juniors is so positive. When I read it to my mum she said I must have bribed them  Talking about how I mentor, inspire, make my clients and colleagues feel like they can do their best work, how I’m the best Partner in the company for a junior to learn from... I had a horrible weekend a few weeks ago, writing my self appraisal, because I am really hard on myself, so getting this feedback in response just made me so happy 

Stay safe, healthy and happy, my friends


----------



## tealocean

Hi Miss Dawn! What a wonderful thing to have all those glowing reviews come in at a time like this! And from everyone you work with.  Congratulations!

Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures! I could look at those lovely views all day.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Glad to hear you and dear Mr Dawn are doing well during this trying time!  Your garden is so lovely and it's great you are keeping busy.

I do hope your "visonary founding father's"  company is not hit but it's good to plan for the worse just in case. Congratulations for your glowing reviews 

Take care dear Miss_Dawn and stay safe!


----------



## Iamminda

Great to see you Miss Dawn .  We love to get your updates and in this uncertain/scary time, it feels especially comforting to hear from dear friends (virtual or otherwise).  Thanks for the pictures — it looks like you were walking in a very peaceful and serene place last weekend, hope it was relaxing and good for the soul.  As always, Mr Dawn picks the loveliest flowers for you — he is the biggest sweetheart .  And finally, I am so happy to hear that you got such fantastic reviews at work — you are a tremendously bright gal and you work very hard, so truly deserving of every ounce of praise and good feedback .  Take good care and stay well


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on your solid review! Beautiful pics. Stay healthy and be well.


----------



## Venessa84

So great to see an update and glad you’re doing well...I’m wishing you all the best going f forward.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Living vicariously is so much fun Miss Dawn!
I am loving all the beautiful pictures and lovely stories!
Thank you for putting a big smile on my face!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much, my friends. I’m always grateful for the affectionate good wishes in this community. Like many others, I don’t have an appetite for buying bags at the moment, and nowhere to wear them, but the community means a lot  

Some more pictures. 

No. 1. My little Chanel clutch, which I bought exactly a year ago when I made Partner has become my most worn bag in the past month. I just wear it for going on walks, because all I need is tissue, anti bac and my phone for a walk  I haven’t photographed it recently so here is one from before. 

No.2 A collage of my local walks in the past few days.

No.3 This week’s bouquet. It’s a beautiful blush pink. Happy inducing. 

No.4 The lockdown is bringing out the hunter gatherer in Mr Dawn. He built himself a fire pit last week. Although now we’ve bought a small standalone fire burner, so we’ll install that instead. It’s funny weather - beautifully sunny but the late afternoons are still chilly so having the burner will be lovely. Plus we have a small water feature (three urns pouring into each other) next to my bench (you can see it in the distance in the photo), so it’s just the most amazing cacophony for mindfulness - the sound of fire burning, running water  and birdsong.

I know I’m so lucky to have beauty and warmth around me in these strange times but I’m still struggling. I’m not adding enough value at work, I had some important life plans in this period that have gone on hold, and I’m not brilliant with routine at the best of times, because I just throw myself into whatever needs to be done - so this disruption to normal patterns is making my lack of routinisation even worse! I keep reminding myself that this too shall pass. I hope you’re all keeping well  



tealocean said:


> Hi Miss Dawn! What a wonderful thing to have all those glowing reviews come in at a time like this! And from everyone you work with.  Congratulations!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures! I could look at those lovely views all day.





Addicted to bags said:


> Glad to hear you and dear Mr Dawn are doing well during this trying time!  Your garden is so lovely and it's great you are keeping busy.
> 
> I do hope your "visonary founding father's"  company is not hit but it's good to plan for the worse just in case. Congratulations for your glowing reviews
> 
> Take care dear Miss_Dawn and stay safe!





Iamminda said:


> Great to see you Miss Dawn .  We love to get your updates and in this uncertain/scary time, it feels especially comforting to hear from dear friends (virtual or otherwise).  Thanks for the pictures — it looks like you were walking in a very peaceful and serene place last weekend, hope it was relaxing and good for the soul.  As always, Mr Dawn picks the loveliest flowers for you — he is the biggest sweetheart .  And finally, I am so happy to hear that you got such fantastic reviews at work — you are a tremendously bright gal and you work very hard, so truly deserving of every ounce of praise and good feedback .  Take good care and stay well





More bags said:


> Congratulations on your solid review! Beautiful pics. Stay healthy and be well.





Venessa84 said:


> So great to see an update and glad you’re doing well...I’m wishing you all the best going f forward.





Sunshine mama said:


> Living vicariously is so much fun Miss Dawn!
> I am loving all the beautiful pictures and lovely stories!
> Thank you for putting a big smile on my face!


----------



## tealocean

Your pinks and your walk photos are lovely! I'm glad to see you are still enjoying a weekly beautiful bouquet. You're encouraging me to get some flowers. It's good to see all that beauty in your day.

The routine thing is so strange. I hope you find a new routine or rhythm to your days that makes you feel like life is a little more normal. Maybe a rhythm is more for you instead of a strict routine. It will have your day go in a certain order but leave room for whatever comes up that you need or want to take care of. It helps you do the next thing. I really love looking forward to something good at the end of the day, and I'm finding that to help me feel better. Do you have a reward you can look forward to all day? Like a hot bath, a good book, a puzzle, a funny movie, or talking to an old friend? Maybe even a mid-day routine can happen now, with a hot drink or soothing music during lunch or something that makes you smile. We've been playing more games. Friday has become game night which helps make a more normal feeling transition to the weekend. I am loving looking forward to curling up with a good book at bedtime. I would love some more ideas!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn.  Good to see your post and pictures (it’s a nice constant for us to see your beautiful picture collage so thank you ).  I especially love this week’s bouquet since I am a pink girl (like you ).  I am sorry to hear you are struggling— it is a difficult time for everyone right now.  Please don’t worry too much about not adding enough value at work — I am sure you are doing fine and are probably being too critical of yourself.  And this disruption to life is hard for sure — just do the best you can to establish a new normal “routine” and go from there.  I definitely hear you on this — everyday feels the same (for many weeks now and who knows for how many more weeks ).  However long it will take, it will pass, we gotta believe that!  And your postponed important life plans will work out somehow — have faith.  Hang in there and keep us posted on how you are doing.  Take care dear Miss Dawn .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss Dawn!
Your story and the pictures made me feel like I was there! It reminded me of the times when I would read picture books as a young girl, and pretending I was inside the pages!
You enable me to get away into another place if only for a brief moment! 
BTW, those roses are one of my faves!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Your pinks and your walk photos are lovely! I'm glad to see you are still enjoying a weekly beautiful bouquet. You're encouraging me to get some flowers. It's good to see all that beauty in your day.
> 
> The routine thing is so strange. I hope you find a new routine or rhythm to your days that makes you feel like life is a little more normal. Maybe a rhythm is more for you instead of a strict routine. It will have your day go in a certain order but leave room for whatever comes up that you need or want to take care of. It helps you do the next thing. I really love looking forward to something good at the end of the day, and I'm finding that to help me feel better. Do you have a reward you can look forward to all day? Like a hot bath, a good book, a puzzle, a funny movie, or talking to an old friend? Maybe even a mid-day routine can happen now, with a hot drink or soothing music during lunch or something that makes you smile. We've been playing more games. Friday has become game night which helps make a more normal feeling transition to the weekend. I am loving looking forward to curling up with a good book at bedtime. I would love some more ideas!



Thank you for this caring message @tealocean I agree with you that talking to friends, reading books, watching movies, (and for me burning scented candles every day!) is almost an essential luxury at the moment. Little treats to get through the day. Also, I’ve been experimenting with getting the perfect latte from my coffee machine and I’m pretty happy with it right now! I also look forward to writing my journal because that helps me process, record little moments of happiness and just generally be mindful and grateful. 

I love your idea of Friday games night and a daily bedtime read also sounds great. Definitely add some flowers and perhaps candles to your routine (if you enjoy burning them) xx 



Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  Good to see your post and pictures (it’s a nice constant for us to see your beautiful picture collage so thank you ).  I especially love this week’s bouquet since I am a pink girl (like you ).  I am sorry to hear you are struggling— it is a difficult time for everyone right now.  Please don’t worry too much about not adding enough value at work — I am sure you are doing fine and are probably being too critical of yourself.  And this disruption to life is hard for sure — just do the best you can to establish a new normal “routine” and go from there.  I definitely hear you on this — everyday feels the same (for many weeks now and who knows for how many more weeks ).  However long it will take, it will pass, we gotta believe that!  And your postponed important life plans will work out somehow — have faith.  Hang in there and keep us posted on how you are doing.  Take care dear Miss Dawn .



Dear Iam, yes you’re a pink girl like me  Thank you for the compliments on my photos, and for the reassurance  I know that it’s not just me, and I know that we have to keep taking it a day at a time and it will pass! I hope you and family are all doing well too, my friend. Mr Dawn also sends his best wishes 



Sunshine mama said:


> Miss Dawn!
> Your story and the pictures made me feel like I was there! It reminded me of the times when I would read picture books as a young girl, and pretending I was inside the pages!
> You enable me to get away into another place if only for a brief moment!
> BTW, those roses are one of my faves!



That’s so sweet @Sunshine mama 
Thank you very much xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

In the spirit of sharing more nice things (and ignoring all the troubles ) here is something nice that happened last month.

Just before the lockdown I spoke at a big industry conference. I had a slot in the opening session after 2 huge names, X and Y. This is the 4th really big conference I’ve spoken at and I was horribly nervous, as always! The scope for career-limiting embarrassment is always high when it’s high profile... Anyways it all went fine.

Later that week, Mr Dawn, who works at a global bank told one of his colleagues that his wife had just spoken at a conference after X and Y. They said, “who the heck is your wife, speaking after X and Y?”  I love that Mr Dawn’s street cred went up because of me! 

Other nice things - a photo of the view from my balcony. It’s so lush and green at the moment  And a photo of this week’s bouquet although last week’s blush pink roses are still going strong, so I have those as well at the moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> In the spirit of sharing more nice things (and ignoring all the troubles ) here is something nice that happened last month.
> 
> Just before the lockdown I spoke at a big industry conference. I had a slot in the opening session after 2 huge names, X and Y. This is the 4th really big conference I’ve spoken at and I was horribly nervous, as always! The scope for career-limiting embarrassment is always high when it’s high profile... Anyways it all went fine.
> 
> Later that week, Mr Dawn, who works at a global bank told one of his colleagues that his wife had just spoken at a conference after X and Y. They said, “who the heck is your wife, speaking after X and Y?”  I love that Mr Dawn’s street cred went up because of me!
> 
> Other nice things - a photo of the view from my balcony. It’s so lush and green at the moment  And a photo of this week’s bouquet although last week’s blush pink roses are still going strong, so I have those as well at the moment


Beautiful as always miss Dawn!
And I'm  so glad a woman could make a man look good cuz of her credentials!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> In the spirit of sharing more nice things (and ignoring all the troubles ) here is something nice that happened last month.
> 
> Just before the lockdown I spoke at a big industry conference. I had a slot in the opening session after 2 huge names, X and Y. This is the 4th really big conference I’ve spoken at and I was horribly nervous, as always! The scope for career-limiting embarrassment is always high when it’s high profile... Anyways it all went fine.
> 
> Later that week, Mr Dawn, who works at a global bank told one of his colleagues that his wife had just spoken at a conference after X and Y. They said, “who the heck is your wife, speaking after X and Y?”  I love that Mr Dawn’s street cred went up because of me!
> 
> Other nice things - a photo of the view from my balcony. It’s so lush and green at the moment  And a photo of this week’s bouquet although last week’s blush pink roses are still going strong, so I have those as well at the moment



Oh Miss Dawn — that compliment from Mr Dawn’s colleague made me smile .  What a wonderful feeling to be appreciated and recognized from someone outside your immediate circle!  Fantastic .  Speaking of fantastic, another winner bouquet from Mr Dawn!!   He sets the gold standard for DHs .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello Miss_Dawn.   I just wanted to stop by and say I'm glad to hear you are keeping well.   I enjoyed looking at all the gorgeous pictures and reading the update. 

I love the view from your balcony - so much greenery, and it looks so peaceful.   Your pictures of nature walks reminded me of some scenic trails near the river, just a short distance from me.  Walking in beautiful natural surroundings is one of the things I really look forward to in these strange and difficult times.  I am glad you are able to go on these walks and enjoy all the beauty of nature.  

And speaking of evening routines, I have been rediscovering some of my books and reading them at bedtime.  Today I am debating between Christie's Third Girl, or a P.G. Wodehouse omnibus I was gifted over the holidays.   I just might go with the Wodehouse series.  Take care, Miss_Dawn, and best wishes.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful as always miss Dawn!
> And I'm  so glad a woman could make a man look good cuz of her credentials!



Thank you! 



Iamminda said:


> Oh Miss Dawn — that compliment from Mr Dawn’s colleague made me smile .  What a wonderful feeling to be appreciated and recognized from someone outside your immediate circle!  Fantastic .  Speaking of fantastic, another winner bouquet from Mr Dawn!!   He sets the gold standard for DHs .



You are always so sweet and thoughtful, my dear Iam. Thank you  Yes, it was very nice to hear! This week’s bouquet is peach coloured roses, but I haven’t had a chance to take a photo yet! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello Miss_Dawn.   I just wanted to stop by and say I'm glad to hear you are keeping well.   I enjoyed looking at all the gorgeous pictures and reading the update.
> 
> I love the view from your balcony - so much greenery, and it looks so peaceful.   Your pictures of nature walks reminded me of some scenic trails near the river, just a short distance from me.  Walking in beautiful natural surroundings is one of the things I really look forward to in these strange and difficult times.  I am glad you are able to go on these walks and enjoy all the beauty of nature.
> 
> And speaking of evening routines, I have been rediscovering some of my books and reading them at bedtime.  Today I am debating between Christie's Third Girl, or a P.G. Wodehouse omnibus I was gifted over the holidays.   I just might go with the Wodehouse series.  Take care, Miss_Dawn, and best wishes.



Lovely to hear from you @Purses & Perfumes  I know, being outside and having nice walks is one of the few things anyone seems to be looking forward to in the lockdown. I’m glad you have some nice trails and walks around you as well. 

The lockdown is absolutely making me cling to comfort reads! I am currently reading an Agatha Christie too! (Seven Dials) Of course Wodehouse is a solid comfort read - can’t go wrong with either! Xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Keeping up my random photo diary 

Because I know what my essentials are, I emptied out a drawer for filing paper in my study and filled it with scented candles. Small jars, so that I can have lots of variety  I may be crazy but at least I am a woman who knows what’s important to her  Here is one picture of how the drawer looks (left hand side) and another of the jars turned around so you can actually see they’re candles!! (Right hand side) 

Also, here are some pictures of walks from the past couple of days.

I hope all of you are safe and happy xx


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Keeping up my random photo diary
> 
> Because I know what my essentials are, I emptied out a drawer for filing paper in my study and filled it with scented candles. Small jars, so that I can have lots of variety  I may be crazy but at least I am a woman who knows what’s important to her  Here is one picture of how the drawer looks (left hand side) and another of the jars turned around so you can actually see they’re candles!! (Right hand side)
> 
> Also, here are some pictures of walks from the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope all of you are safe and happy xx



We love your photo diary Miss Dawn .  We enjoy seeing your pretty little things like the scented candles (and your stationery sets, perfume, etc) — thanks for sharing.  Those purple flowers are really pretty.  Have a great Sunday and a lovely week ahead


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Keeping up my random photo diary
> 
> Because I know what my essentials are, I emptied out a drawer for filing paper in my study and filled it with scented candles. Small jars, so that I can have lots of variety  I may be crazy but at least I am a woman who knows what’s important to her  Here is one picture of how the drawer looks (left hand side) and another of the jars turned around so you can actually see they’re candles!! (Right hand side)
> 
> Also, here are some pictures of walks from the past couple of days.
> 
> I hope all of you are safe and happy xx


Another amazing set of collages Miss_Dawn!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely to hear from you @Purses & Perfumes  I know, being outside and having nice walks is one of the few things anyone seems to be looking forward to in the lockdown. I’m glad you have some nice trails and walks around you as well.
> 
> The lockdown is absolutely making me cling to comfort reads! I am currently reading an Agatha Christie too! (Seven Dials) Of course Wodehouse is a solid comfort read - can’t go wrong with either! Xx


Agree, Miss_Dawn - the nice trails and also the lovely spring weather we are having has helped during this lockdown.

Seven Dials was one of my first Christie books ever, and such an interesting mystery story!  I haven't read it in ages - I think I will start on that one next.     Have a lovely week, Miss_Dawn.


----------



## tealocean

Hi Miss Dawn,

Your pictures are so relaxing, and you have such a perfect blend of strength and sweetness. I love reading your words and seeing your beautiful sights, like your organized bags, flowers, views, and drawer of candles! Thank you for taking the time to share.

Thank you for the candle idea. I do enjoy them and have some scented votives and a big jar. I like your idea to use more of the little ones to change up the fragrance. I usually burn them in winter, but I've got one lit tonight. I still want to get some flowers. Yours are a refreshing sight in such gorgeous colors.

That was fun how your husband got to brag about you speaking at the conference. You will be back in there speaking and doing all the things you are great at, on top of all you do now, soon!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> We love your photo diary Miss Dawn .  We enjoy seeing your pretty little things like the scented candles (and your stationery sets, perfume, etc) — thanks for sharing.  Those purple flowers are really pretty.  Have a great Sunday and a lovely week ahead



Thank you dear Iam  I had a good week (as good as it can be in lockdown anyways!) These are hyacinths, in my study. Turning around and seeing their vibrancy makes me happy, as I’m working from home in my study, every day.



Addicted to bags said:


> Another amazing set of collages Miss_Dawn!



Thank you my dear friend @Addicted to bags . The light levels on our local walks have just been stunning. Golden, halcyon days 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Agree, Miss_Dawn - the nice trails and also the lovely spring weather we are having has helped during this lockdown.
> 
> Seven Dials was one of my first Christie books ever, and such an interesting mystery story!  I haven't read it in ages - I think I will start on that one next.     Have a lovely week, Miss_Dawn.



I’ve been enjoying reading snippets of it, but it’s been quite busy. Besides busy work, I have had lots of long video calls with friends and family, including an epic around the world zoom call with most of my paternal family last week! So I haven’t managed to finish my Agatha Christie, but now I’m going to pause that and read my book club book. I have a video call with my book club friends next week and I haven’t started the book!!! (Bad Dawn!!)

I also have a Georgette Heyer audiobook on the go (bring on the gamut of comfor reads )



tealocean said:


> Hi Miss Dawn,
> 
> Your pictures are so relaxing, and you have such a perfect blend of strength and sweetness. I love reading your words and seeing your beautiful sights, like your organized bags, flowers, views, and drawer of candles! Thank you for taking the time to share.
> 
> Thank you for the candle idea. I do enjoy them and have some scented votives and a big jar. I like your idea to use more of the little ones to change up the fragrance. I usually burn them in winter, but I've got one lit tonight. I still want to get some flowers. Yours are a refreshing sight in such gorgeous colors.
> 
> That was fun how your husband got to brag about you speaking at the conference. You will be back in there speaking and doing all the things you are great at, on top of all you do now, soon!



dear @tealocean this post made me feel a bit teary. Thank you for all the reassurance and affection. How very kind of you


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve been enjoying reading snippets of it, but it’s been quite busy. Besides busy work, I have had lots of long video calls with friends and family, including an epic around the world zoom call with most of my paternal family last week! So I haven’t managed to finish my Agatha Christie, but now I’m going to pause that and read my book club book. I have a video call with my book club friends next week and I haven’t started the book!!! (Bad Dawn!!)
> 
> I also have a Georgette Heyer audiobook on the go (bring on the gamut of comfor reads )


Georgette Heyer is definitely one of my comfort reads as well.  However, I've only read a few of her books.  The last one I read was Lady of Quality.  I also have Cotillion, The Nonesuch, Faro's Daughter and The Corinthian, so I've read all of those, although it has been a while.    I have never tried them in the audiobook version.  I just have the regular paperback/hardback books.

I feel like phone calls from friends and family definitely increased right after the lockdown was put in place.  In fact, I've had some cousins call me after years of just exchanging holiday cards!  It has been nice catching up with all of them.

Hope you finish your book in time for your book club video meeting, Miss_Dawn.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

This week has been busy!

I’m spending the weekend reorganising my China and silver cabinets, video calls with friends, doing stuff around the house and being catatonic in the garden —listening to the water trickling and reading books!

I have some deadlines on a big project at the moment, so next week will also be manic, which is tense but also enjoyable. I’m so lucky that I still have intellectually stimulating work and good colleagues to work with, at a time that is so uncertain for so many workplaces. And it will become more uncertain before it gets better...

Following my annual appraisal a couple of weeks ago, I had a pay review this week with the Chair of our remuneration committee. He doesn’t know me very well, so he said “let me tell you what I’ve heard about you from the Board members, as part of our deliberations”. He said he’d heard that I’m the linchpin of my team, who coalesces the energy of everyone around me. That I have natural leadership skills which I’ll be called on to show more and more as I grow; that I have a growing profile in the market, and that there’s a lot of excitement in the Board about what I’ll be in 4-5 years.

(I know that my work/home/bag/photo diary is completely random to anyone who comes here to look at bags. Sorry! But I figure my friends who know all the random work challenges I’m navigating enjoy knowing what’s going on, so I keep it up! )

Which is lovely, but at the moment I’m not strong. I’m defeated by all the macroeconomic uncertainty  I’m not doing a good job getting new projects off the ground remotely, because although I’m not an extrovert, I thrive on the buzz of people around me, and laughter, and I just don’t feel like myself at all. I don’t think I can live up to this weight of expectations. Maybe I’ll feel better in a few months... 4-5 years isn’t now!

Here are some pictures 
1) This week’s rose bouquet
2) My reorganised China cupboard. It isn’t perfect yet, but it’s looking better! And look at all my lovely Wedgwood Cornucopia (I’m so lucky that my mum has gradually given me the whole collection for special dates over the past few years. It just sparks utter joy  )

I’ve also been gradually accumulating all of the Vera Wang Love Knots collection - I had 3 new pieces arrive of that too: another frame, candlestick taper holders and napkin holders  That’s in my silver cabinet, not in this picture, though!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

To bring my thread back on topic  I think I’ll start posting handbag stories. Pick handbags that trigger nostalgia and share the story.

Starting with this shocking pink Hobbs bag. I haven’t carried it in years, but I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of it. I bought this in university. I’d first seen it in a department store and I really wanted it. This was the age of the Chloe Paddington and this bag just made my heart sing! 

But I couldn’t justify spending so much (at the time) on it 

Then I received my first instalment of a scholarship and the bag went on 50% sale!! It was meant to be. But alack, alas, the bag was sold out everywhere! I called customer services and they said they had one bag left at a store in the other end of the city. They said they’d hold it for me. 

I still remember running down that street to pick up the bag. To this day, I can’t walk into that street without remembering that euphoria and the sense of achievement. Few bag purchases have ever given me that much pure joy


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> To bring my thread back on topic  I think I’ll start posting handbag stories. Pick handbags that trigger nostalgia and share the story.
> 
> Starting with this shocking pink Hobbs bag. I haven’t carried it in years, but I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of it. I bought this in university. I’d first seen it in a department store and I really wanted it. This was the age of the Chloe Paddington and this bag just made my heart sing!
> 
> But I couldn’t justify spending so much (at the time) on it
> 
> Then I received my first instalment of a scholarship and the bag went on 50% sale!! It was meant to be. But alack, alas, the bag was sold out everywhere! I called customer services and they said they had one bag left at a store in the other end of the city. They said they’d hold it for me.
> 
> I still remember running down that street to pick up the bag. To this day, I can’t walk into that street without remembering that euphoria and the sense of achievement. Few bag purchases have ever given me that much pure joy



What a cute backstory to this bag!  This bag is very vibrant looking and pretty.  I hope you will carry it from time to time should the mood strike.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> This week has been busy!
> 
> I’m spending the weekend reorganising my China and silver cabinets, video calls with friends, doing stuff around the house and being catatonic in the garden —listening to the water trickling and reading books!
> 
> I have some deadlines on a big project at the moment, so next week will also be manic, which is tense but also enjoyable. I’m so lucky that I still have intellectually stimulating work and good colleagues to work with, at a time that is so uncertain for so many workplaces. And it will become more uncertain before it gets better...
> 
> Following my annual appraisal a couple of weeks ago, I had a pay review this week with the Chair of our remuneration committee. He doesn’t know me very well, so he said “let me tell you what I’ve heard about you from the Board members, as part of our deliberations”. He said he’d heard that I’m the linchpin of my team, who coalesces the energy of everyone around me. That I have natural leadership skills which I’ll be called on to show more and more as I grow; that I have a growing profile in the market, and that there’s a lot of excitement in the Board about what I’ll be in 4-5 years.
> 
> (I know that my work/home/bag/photo diary is completely random to anyone who comes here to look at bags. Sorry! But I figure my friends who know all the random work challenges I’m navigating enjoy knowing what’s going on, so I keep it up! )
> 
> Which is lovely, but at the moment I’m not strong. I’m defeated by all the macroeconomic uncertainty  I’m not doing a good job getting new projects off the ground remotely, because although I’m not an extrovert, I thrive on the buzz of people around me, and laughter, and I just don’t feel like myself at all. I don’t think I can live up to this weight of expectations. Maybe I’ll feel better in a few months... 4-5 years isn’t now!
> 
> Here are some pictures
> 1) This week’s rose bouquet
> 2) My reorganised China cupboard. It isn’t perfect yet, but it’s looking better! And look at all my lovely Wedgwood Cornucopia (I’m so lucky that my mum has gradually given me the whole collection for special dates over the past few years. It just sparks utter joy  )
> 
> I’ve also been gradually accumulating all of the Vera Wang Love Knots collection - I had 3 new pieces arrive of that too: another frame, candlestick taper holders and napkin holders  That’s in my silver cabinet, not in this picture, though!



Sounds like you had quite a busy week.  It is wonderful  that you got glowing reviews and feedback during the pay review  — isn’t it great to be validated and recognized for your hard work and achievement?  This is a tough time right now with the virus and stay at home situation etc — so you are not alone in feeling uncertain and not yourself.  You will be fine Miss Dawn — don’t let things (like working alone from home) get in your head and derail your confidence and focus (I know, maybe more easily said than done, but please try).  It will all be fine.

Love this week’s roses — excellent job, Mr Dawn . 

You have a lovely Wedgwood China collection — I love how they are organized there.  I can’t remember if I asked you before but how often/when do you use them? I have never used my “formal” china sets (still in boxes, moved with us like 8 times, got over 10 sets for our wedding, lol).  

I had to google Vera Wang’s Love Knots collection — so modern and pretty.  Please show us at some point — thanks.

Have a great week ahead .


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on the great work reviews! I enjoy your roses/flower pics and bag stories. It feels wonderful to organize china cabinets and bring peace and calm to the home environment. Sending you and Mr. Dawn good wishes to stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a cute backstory to this bag!  This bag is very vibrant looking and pretty.  I hope you will carry it from time to time should the mood strike.



Thank you Iam 
I think I should try to carry it soon. To be honest though, since the lockdown I’ve only carried two bags! Everything else is just looking pretty in my cupboard! 



Iamminda said:


> Sounds like you had quite a busy week.  It is wonderful  that you got glowing reviews and feedback during the pay review  — isn’t it great to be validated and recognized for your hard work and achievement?  This is a tough time right now with the virus and stay at home situation etc — so you are not alone in feeling uncertain and not yourself.  You will be fine Miss Dawn — don’t let things (like working alone from home) get in your head and derail your confidence and focus (I know, maybe more easily said than done, but please try).  It will all be fine.
> 
> Love this week’s roses — excellent job, Mr Dawn .
> 
> You have a lovely Wedgwood China collection — I love how they are organized there.  I can’t remember if I asked you before but how often/when do you use them? I have never used my “formal” china sets (still in boxes, moved with us like 8 times, got over 10 sets for our wedding, lol).
> 
> I had to google Vera Wang’s Love Knots collection — so modern and pretty.  Please show us at some point — thanks.
> 
> Have a great week ahead .



Thank you, I’m trying! This week was very busy which helps with a sense of purpose.

Yes, I tend to entertain with nice china a few times a year, so next time hopefully I’ll use my Cornucopia! You should use your china. Even if it feels too formal, it feels nice to use the “good stuff”! 



More bags said:


> Congratulations on the great work reviews! I enjoy your roses/flower pics and bag stories. It feels wonderful to organize china cabinets and bring peace and calm to the home environment. Sending you and Mr. Dawn good wishes to stay safe and healthy.



Thank you for the good wishes, my friend @More bags . I hope you and your family are also staying safe and healthy through these times


----------



## Miss_Dawn

This week, I can show my own roses instead of a bouquet  The roses in my front garden are back, and now they will bloom straight through to November


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> This week, I can show my own roses instead of a bouquet  The roses in my front garden are back, and now they will bloom straight through to November


Love this Miss_Dawn! You have a great rose garden.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> This week, I can show my own roses instead of a bouquet  The roses in my front garden are back, and now they will bloom straight through to November



These are so pretty — I love that you have roses in many colors .   Have a great weekend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oooooh I bought a bag. I’ve been looking for a light blue / turquoise bag - the colour of the shallow warm ocean around a Maldives island - for a very long time. I found one. Reveal coming soon 

In the meantime, this is my colour inspiration - a picture I took in the Maldives a few years ago


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oooooh I bought a bag. I’ve been looking for a light blue / turquoise bag - the colour of the shallow warm ocean around a Maldives island - for a very long time. I found one. Reveal coming soon
> 
> In the meantime, this is my colour inspiration - a picture I took in the Maldives a few years ago


Ooooh a bag in that color would be fabulous! Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oooooh I bought a bag. I’ve been looking for a light blue / turquoise bag - the colour of the shallow warm ocean around a Maldives island - for a very long time. I found one. Reveal coming soon
> 
> In the meantime, this is my colour inspiration - a picture I took in the Maldives a few years ago



How exciting!!  I can’t wait to see.  (I have a bag in mind — we will see if I am right.  Lol)


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oooooh I bought a bag. I’ve been looking for a light blue / turquoise bag - the colour of the shallow warm ocean around a Maldives island - for a very long time. I found one. Reveal coming soon
> 
> In the meantime, this is my colour inspiration - a picture I took in the Maldives a few years ago


 Oh that sounds pretty! I will wait to see it...patiently... Your Maldives photo is gorgeous. I could sit there all day.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooooh a bag in that color would be fabulous! Can't wait for the reveal!







Iamminda said:


> How exciting!!  I can’t wait to see.  (I have a bag in mind — we will see if I am right.  Lol)



Dear Iam you know me very well. If you were thinking a seaside Alma BB, you would have been right, except I didn’t want to duplicate the bag as I already have Rosie. So I kept looking!



tealocean said:


> Oh that sounds pretty! I will wait to see it...patiently... Your Maldives photo is gorgeous. I could sit there all day.



It really was absolutely stunning. I knew you’d love a picture of the ocean, dear @tealocean


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It’s the weekend!

I had some packages arrive during the week that have been patiently waiting to be opened. Including my Maldives ocean coloured bag...

Here she is. Introducing my Mulberry Bayswater Satchel (small) in Light Antique Blue. She’s a perfect duck egg colour. I came across her online in the Mulberry sale (so lucky! She went out of stock immediately!) and bought her, hoping that the colour really would be this blue 

I’ve been waiting for the right bag in this colour for a very long time. It’s one of my favourite colours


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Next up- a bit of a photo diary from this week

1) My roses are blooming  Here is a collage of photos from a single beautiful twilight this week. It felt magical.

2) Photos of my garden in different lights and angles. I spend as much time as I can enjoying it. Not that I ever manage to find much time  There’s always too much to do, even working from home in lockdown! I must be a workaholic 

3) Some pictures from our local walks this week  It was really lovely; on our Friday walk we ran into many neighbours and met people (socially distant of course!) It’s nice to start seeing people in person again!

4) Two of our indoor plants. An orchid that’s been doing really well, which we’ve had for many months now. And a calla lily which Mr Dawn brought me for my study at home this week 

5) Besides my Mulberry bag, a few other things arrived this week including some skincare/beauty bits and home stuff in a subscription box. Can you tell I’m craving a summer holiday?!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s the weekend!
> 
> I had some packages arrive during the week that have been patiently waiting to be opened. Including my Maldives ocean coloured bag...
> 
> Here she is. Introducing my Mulberry Bayswater Satchel (small) in Light Antique Blue. She’s a perfect duck egg colour. I came across her online in the Mulberry sale (so lucky! She went out of stock immediately!) and bought her, hoping that the colour really would be this blue
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the right bag in this colour for a very long time. It’s one of my favourite colours


So pretty!! It does look like the Maldives ocean color!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s the weekend!
> 
> I had some packages arrive during the week that have been patiently waiting to be opened. Including my Maldives ocean coloured bag...
> 
> Here she is. Introducing my Mulberry Bayswater Satchel (small) in Light Antique Blue. She’s a perfect duck egg colour. I came across her online in the Mulberry sale (so lucky! She went out of stock immediately!) and bought her, hoping that the colour really would be this blue
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the right bag in this colour for a very long time. It’s one of my favourite colours


What a lovely blue bag, Miss_Dawn.  Just gorgeous and indeed reminiscent of the beautiful blue ocean (I would love to just laze on that beach and stare at the water and sky right now.)  

Congrats!  And as always, beautiful pictures -- love the roses and all the peaceful greenery.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s the weekend!
> 
> I had some packages arrive during the week that have been patiently waiting to be opened. Including my Maldives ocean coloured bag...
> 
> Here she is. Introducing my Mulberry Bayswater Satchel (small) in Light Antique Blue. She’s a perfect duck egg colour. I came across her online in the Mulberry sale (so lucky! She went out of stock immediately!) and bought her, hoping that the colour really would be this blue
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the right bag in this colour for a very long time. It’s one of my favourite colours




Oh wow, I am in love with your new bag!  This pretty color is everything—this is the most gorgeous Bayswater I have ever seen.  I love this grained leather!  (I have a little Longchamp leather mirror almost this exact color)  This is just the perfect summer bag!   

Thanks for sharing the other pictures.  Your orchids are beautiful!  And how fun you got some new skincare and home goodies — I am coveting those two rainbow bags in the bottom corners. 

Have a great weekend and wonderful week .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s the weekend!
> 
> I had some packages arrive during the week that have been patiently waiting to be opened. Including my Maldives ocean coloured bag...
> 
> Here she is. Introducing my Mulberry Bayswater Satchel (small) in Light Antique Blue. She’s a perfect duck egg colour. I came across her online in the Mulberry sale (so lucky! She went out of stock immediately!) and bought her, hoping that the colour really would be this blue
> 
> I’ve been waiting for the right bag in this colour for a very long time. It’s one of my favourite colours


Oh that is beautiful! I can even see a bit of how nice the leather must feel. This duck egg blue is such a soothing color.   I love it! I'm happy for you that you found this lovely bag!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Next up- a bit of a photo diary from this week
> 
> 1) My roses are blooming  Here is a collage of photos from a single beautiful twilight this week. It felt magical.
> 
> 2) Photos of my garden in different lights and angles. I spend as much time as I can enjoying it. Not that I ever manage to find much time  There’s always too much to do, even working from home in lockdown! I must be a workaholic
> 
> 3) Some pictures from our local walks this week  It was really lovely; on our Friday walk we ran into many neighbours and met people (socially distant of course!) It’s nice to start seeing people in person again!
> 
> 4) Two of our indoor plants. An orchid that’s been doing really well, which we’ve had for many months now. And a calla lily which Mr Dawn brought me for my study at home this week
> 
> 5) Besides my Mulberry bag, a few other things arrived this week including some skincare/beauty bits and home stuff in a subscription box. Can you tell I’m craving a summer holiday?!!


I love seeing all your beautiful, bright flowers and scenery! That picture with all your fun goodies does look like you are about to take a fun trip! I hope you're enjoying some relaxing and pampering this weekend.


----------



## Venessa84

Beautiful new Mulberry! Very big fan of blue bags...the color reminds me of my Chanel Trendy. Surprising how much it goes with. Enjoy all of your new goodies!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> So pretty!! It does look like the Maldives ocean color!



I know, right? Thank you sweetie 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> What a lovely blue bag, Miss_Dawn.  Just gorgeous and indeed reminiscent of the beautiful blue ocean (I would love to just laze on that beach and stare at the water and sky right now.)
> 
> Congrats!  And as always, beautiful pictures -- love the roses and all the peaceful greenery.



Thank you, P&P. I’m so grateful for my garden and the nature around me, in lockdown. And me too, I’m so craving a beach holiday!  This morning Mr Dawn and I set up our breakfast (croissants, coffee and honeydew melon) on the kitchen terrace next to our water feature. I told him this is as close to the feeling of a vacation that we’ll get in a while!! I do feel marvellous though, just sitting here. He’s gone inside so I’ve brought my new bag to bask in sunshine beside me. Yes I’m ridiculous. I accept me  



Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, I am in love with your new bag!  This pretty color is everything—this is the most gorgeous Bayswater I have ever seen.  I love this grained leather!  (I have a little Longchamp leather mirror almost this exact color)  This is just the perfect summer bag!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the other pictures.  Your orchids are beautiful!  And how fun you got some new skincare and home goodies — I am coveting those two rainbow bags in the bottom corners.
> 
> Have a great weekend and wonderful week .



Thank you for the enthusiasm my dearest Iam  The colour is everything, but you know how picky I am about buying bags now that my collection is so big, because if I add one thing, I need to get rid of another! So I agonise about every purchase, and the thing that’s worrying me about this one is will I carry it enough on my shoulder or is it too wide at the base for that! Am I just lusting for the colour? But I love the colour so much!! And I agree that in Mulberry heritage style it’s such a reinvented classic! 

The rainbow bags are an Elemis collaboration. They’re beautiful 



tealocean said:


> Oh that is beautiful! I can even see a bit of how nice the leather must feel. This duck egg blue is such a soothing color.   I love it! I'm happy for you that you found this lovely bag!



Its such a happy colour isn’t it? My bedroom is all duck egg. It’s a very me colour! Thank you!! 



tealocean said:


> I love seeing all your beautiful, bright flowers and scenery! That picture with all your fun goodies does look like you are about to take a fun trip! I hope you're enjoying some relaxing and pampering this weekend.



I’m not working this weekend 
But I am tidying around the house! I can’t help it. I’m always rearranging things and trying to get every nook peaceful and happy  Mr Dawn went out for groceries while I was still asleep this morning and brought two new potted indoor plants so I’ve just put those in a golden, and in a  taupe ceramic vase and dotted around the house 



Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful new Mulberry! Very big fan of blue bags...the color reminds me of my Chanel Trendy. Surprising how much it goes with. Enjoy all of your new goodies!



So nice to hear from you @Venessa84 A trendy CC in this colour sounds gorgeous!! I can’t quite bring myself to splurge on niche colours in Chanel because I want my Chanels to go with most outfits I wear, and I don’t wear enough light blue to justify it before I have all the neutral Chanels...! But it’s such a lovely extravagance to do that. I hope it brings you a lot of joy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It’s been ages since I did a group collage of my superbrand family. Here it is 

I think I have all of the bases covered! Except maybe aubergine. And there’s always room in my life and heart for more beige


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you, P&P. I’m so grateful for my garden and the nature around me, in lockdown. And me too, I’m so craving a beach holiday!  This morning Mr Dawn and I set up our breakfast (croissants, coffee and honeydew melon) on the kitchen terrace next to our water feature. I told him this is as close to the feeling of a vacation that we’ll get in a while!! I do feel marvellous though, just sitting here.
> 
> He’s gone inside so I’ve brought my new bag to bask in sunshine beside me. Yes I’m ridiculous. I accept me


Ha, ha, I do this too sometimes, especially now with the lockdown -  I take my bag out and set it at a central spot, usually the dining area or the patio, while I go about my other tasks.  I especially do this with new acquisitions, but also with older ones to give them an airing.  

Have a great week Miss_Dawn!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha, I do this too sometimes, especially now with the lockdown -  I take my bag out and set it at a central spot, usually the dining area or the patio, while I go about my other tasks.  I especially do this with new acquisitions, but also with older ones to give them an airing.
> 
> Have a great week Miss_Dawn!



Thank you sweetie! 

I had a good week. Just very busy 
Glad I’m not alone in taking my bags for airings


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Iamminda Forgot to ask what light blue bag you thought I had bought?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda Forgot to ask what light blue bag you thought I had bought?



The gorgeous light blue CC Trendy that Venessa has.  I didn’t even think about the LV seaside Alma until you mentioned it (which would be great for you too except you don’t want to repeat a style).  I love the beautiful Mulberry that you got — it is probably more versatile than the two mentioned above.  I can see you using it for work and weekend.   

Have a lovely weekend Miss Dawn


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Miss_Dawn 
All your postings are gorgeous, as always,  and your new Mulberry is such a pretty bag!
Love seeing all your beautiful postings!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello my friends 
Lockdown photo diaries continue...

1) Two collages of our daily walks 
2) My new pink luggage from Away has arrived! It’s so legally blonde 
3) Pink peonies as one of my weekly bouquets
4) My calla lilies are doing great


----------



## Sunshine mama

Your daily walks must be calming and invigorating! I have a nearby park that's similar to yours but it is full of people these days.
The color of your Away luggage set is stunning, as are your peonies!
Pink peonies are one of my favorite flowers!


----------



## Iamminda

Nice to see your photos, Miss Dawn! Hope you are having a relaxing weekend.  I am in love with your pretty pink luggage and duffle bag .  Also, do I spy a dark purple tea kettle and toaster in your kitchen?  So pretty.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Your daily walks must be calming and invigorating! I have a nearby park that's similar to yours but it is full of people these days.
> The color of your Away luggage set is stunning, as are your peonies!
> Pink peonies are one of my favorite flowers!



The daily walks really have been lovely. Our park is never too busy, and it’s just beautiful. We never really spend much time in it when we’re working in the office because by the time you get home it’s usually night time (the hours I work!) but during this period of remote working it’s been wonderful to just run from my desk to the park and walk for an hour or so in the evening, given how long the days are!



Iamminda said:


> Nice to see your photos, Miss Dawn! Hope you are having a relaxing weekend.  I am in love with your pretty pink luggage and duffle bag .  Also, do I spy a dark purple tea kettle and toaster in your kitchen?  So pretty.



Thank you sweetie Iamminda! Yes, purple kitchen accessories


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Mulberry went for a long walk today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Mulberry went for a long walk today
> View attachment 4778600
> View attachment 4778601


Your beautiful Mulberry is lucky to be surrounded by beautiful flowers and scenery!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My roses and a recent evening walk. The light was incredible


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Your beautiful Mulberry is lucky to be surrounded by beautiful flowers and scenery!


Thank you, Sunshine


----------



## Iamminda

So beautiful .  Those pink hydrangeas are so pretty (I love hydrangeas, we don’t have any though in our yard).  Glad to see you are enjoying your beautiful new bag.



Miss_Dawn said:


> My Mulberry went for a long walk today
> View attachment 4778600
> View attachment 4778601


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello my friends 

I hope you are all keeping well.

It is my birthday and anniversary time of year again, so I have some pictures of some of my presents 

A lot of jewellery this time - a LV bangle for my birthday from Mr Dawn and two sets for my anniversary. The anniversary presents are a classic pearl necklace, pearl earrings with a kiss of diamonds, and a diamond circle pendant with matching earrings.

It’s all lovely. Feeling very lucky 

Now dear @Addicted to bags can say -  I can’t believe it’s Dawn’s birthday again. Indeed, another year older!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Plus some pictures of the amazing light in my evening walks on the past two days (the collage). And of my garden (single picture). What a beautiful summer.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my friends
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> It is my birthday and anniversary time of year again, so I have some pictures of some of my presents
> 
> A lot of jewellery this time - a LV bangle for my birthday from Mr Dawn and two sets for my anniversary. The anniversary presents are a classic pearl necklace, pearl earrings with a kiss of diamonds, and a diamond circle pendant with matching earrings.
> 
> It’s all lovely. Feeling very lucky
> 
> Now dear @Addicted to bags can say -  I can’t believe it’s Dawn’s birthday again. Indeed, another year older!
> 
> View attachment 4806730
> View attachment 4806731


How time flies!  Happy Birthday and Anniversary Dear Miss_Dawn   What lovely gifts


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Flowerlily

Happy birthday!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary Miss Dawn .  Thanks for sharing your beautiful presents with us.   The LV Escale collection is a dream come true for us pink lovers — enjoy and have a wonderful weekend 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my friends
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> It is my birthday and anniversary time of year again, so I have some pictures of some of my presents
> 
> A lot of jewellery this time - a LV bangle for my birthday from Mr Dawn and two sets for my anniversary. The anniversary presents are a classic pearl necklace, pearl earrings with a kiss of diamonds, and a diamond circle pendant with matching earrings.
> 
> It’s all lovely. Feeling very lucky
> 
> Now dear @Addicted to bags can say -  I can’t believe it’s Dawn’s birthday again. Indeed, another year older!
> 
> View attachment 4806730
> View attachment 4806731


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> How time flies!  Happy Birthday and Anniversary Dear Miss_Dawn   What lovely gifts



+1

ATB — happy to see you — missed you


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> +1
> 
> ATB — happy to see you — missed you


Thank you Minda. Been busy and only have time to occasionally peek in. Couldn't resist teasing Miss_Dawn about her birthday. Hope you are doing well and Hubs is still doing the cooking . Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Flowerlily said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> How time flies!  Happy Birthday and Anniversary Dear Miss_Dawn   What lovely gifts



Indeed, time flies. I would never have guessed that's what you would say 
Thank you, my friend 



Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary Miss Dawn . Thanks for sharing your beautiful presents with us. The LV Escale collection is a dream come true for us pink lovers — enjoy and have a wonderful weekend



Thank you dearest Iam. It's so beautiful isn't it? It was like a birthday miracle - after more than a month of stalking the website, trying to buy the Kirigami, it was in the store when Mr Dawn went to buy my birthday present  I love my monogram kirigami. I use it all the time. Very very happy to have the pink version.



Iamminda said:


> +1
> 
> ATB — happy to see you — missed you



I've missed you both too x



Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Minda. Been busy and only have time to occasionally peek in. Couldn't resist teasing Miss_Dawn about her birthday. Hope you are doing well and Hubs is still doing the cooking . Take care of yourself and your family.



Stay safe, healthy, happy x


----------



## Sunshine mama

Everything is beautiful as always Miss Dawn!
Happy birthday and happy anniversary!


----------



## Venessa84

Happy birthday lady! And what beautiful gifts to celebrate with.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Happy birthday and happy anniversary, Miss Dawn.  Lovely presents!


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on your latest Mulberry Bayswater Satchel. Happy birthday and happy anniversary, lovely presents!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all for the birthday and anniversary messages, my friends! Really appreciate the good wishes  And for the compliments on my presents and on the new Mulberry satchel 



Sunshine mama said:


> Everything is beautiful as always Miss Dawn!
> Happy birthday and happy anniversary!





Venessa84 said:


> Happy birthday lady! And what beautiful gifts to celebrate with.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Happy birthday and happy anniversary, Miss Dawn.  Lovely presents!





More bags said:


> Congratulations on your latest Mulberry Bayswater Satchel. Happy birthday and happy anniversary, lovely presents!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my friends
> Lockdown photo diaries continue...
> 
> 1) Two collages of our daily walks
> 2) My new pink luggage from Away has arrived! It’s so legally blonde
> 3) Pink peonies as one of my weekly bouquets
> 4) My calla lilies are doing great
> View attachment 4764658
> View attachment 4764659
> View attachment 4764661
> View attachment 4764662
> View attachment 4764667


Oh these images are beautiful! Thank you! I enjoyed seeing your beautiful pinks in the flowers and bags and all those serene shades of blue.  I love your pink luggage and bag together!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my friends
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well.
> 
> It is my birthday and anniversary time of year again, so I have some pictures of some of my presents
> 
> A lot of jewellery this time - a LV bangle for my birthday from Mr Dawn and two sets for my anniversary. The anniversary presents are a classic pearl necklace, pearl earrings with a kiss of diamonds, and a diamond circle pendant with matching earrings.
> 
> It’s all lovely. Feeling very lucky
> 
> Now dear @Addicted to bags can say -  I can’t believe it’s Dawn’s birthday again. Indeed, another year older!
> 
> View attachment 4806730
> View attachment 4806731


Happy Birthday Miss Dawn and Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Dawn! You got such pretty gifts in jewelry (oh those pearls!), colorful pouches and bright flowers and special treats in there.  I love the ombre colors in your LV pouches!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Good to hear from you my friend 
Thank you for the compliments I love the Kirigami too. I’m using it a lot. The medium one is the perfect size for a small Smythson Notebook and pen, while the large one is perfect for my Kindle and mini iPad. Love them! I love my new anniversary jewellery too. I haven’t worn the pearls yet, but I have worn the diamonds. They’re so sparkly 
I hope all is well for you and yours xx



tealocean said:


> Oh these images are beautiful! Thank you! I enjoyed seeing your beautiful pinks in the flowers and bags and all those serene shades of blue.  I love your pink luggage and bag together!





tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday Miss Dawn and Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Dawn! You got such pretty gifts in jewelry (oh those pearls!), colorful pouches and bright flowers and special treats in there.  I love the ombre colors in your LV pouches!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My dear friends, I have a small piece of news. I’ll let the pictures speak for themselves 

Mr Dawn and I have had a long journey to parenthood and I didn’t want to speak about it before, but I thought I’d share now. Please send good vibes/wishes/prayers for a long, healthy and beautiful life for Baby Dawn. She’s currently fast asleep so I have a moment to post! xx


----------



## tealocean

Dear Miss Dawn, what beautiful news! Thank you for sharing this sweet joy with us! Her room is a pink delight! How are you doing? Welcome Baby Dawn!  (P.S. We had a long journey too.)


----------



## 880

Miss_Dawn said:


> I won't hijack my bags thread with these though. They were props for the SLGs picture.


We wont mind if you do!  you have a lovely collection of many things! 
Edit: welcome baby Dawn! Wishing you lots of joy and happiness and thank you for sharing and brightening my day! Hugs


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> My dear friends, I have a small piece of news. I’ll let the pictures speak for themselves
> 
> Mr Dawn and I have had a long journey to parenthood and I didn’t want to speak about it before, but I thought I’d share now. Please send good vibes/wishes/prayers for a long, healthy and beautiful life for Baby Dawn. She’s currently fast asleep so I have a moment to post! xx
> 
> View attachment 4862621



Congrats to you! I also had a very long road to parenthood full of heartache and waiting. Much health and happiness for Baby Dawn!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> My dear friends, I have a small piece of news. I’ll let the pictures speak for themselves
> 
> Mr Dawn and I have had a long journey to parenthood and I didn’t want to speak about it before, but I thought I’d share now. Please send good vibes/wishes/prayers for a long, healthy and beautiful life for Baby Dawn. She’s currently fast asleep so I have a moment to post! xx
> 
> View attachment 4862621


OMG! What fabulous news Miss_Dawn!! Huge congratulations to you and Mr. Dawn!
Welcome Baby Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My dear friends, I have a small piece of news. I’ll let the pictures speak for themselves
> 
> Mr Dawn and I have had a long journey to parenthood and I didn’t want to speak about it before, but I thought I’d share now. Please send good vibes/wishes/prayers for a long, healthy and beautiful life for Baby Dawn. She’s currently fast asleep so I have a moment to post! xx
> 
> View attachment 4862621



This is such fantastic news  — big congrats to you and Mr Dawn!  We are so happy for you all .  Love your beautifully decorated nursery (those soft pink walls ).  Best wishes to your family.  Enjoy this precious time .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Congratulations on this wonderful news, Miss Dawn! Welcome Baby Dawn!
Thank you for sharing, Miss Dawn, and wishing you all lots of joy, health, and happiness.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all for these very sweet messages, my dear friends. You’re all very kind to me 



tealocean said:


> Dear Miss Dawn, what beautiful news! Thank you for sharing this sweet joy with us! Her room is a pink delight! How are you doing? Welcome Baby Dawn!  (P.S. We had a long journey too.)





BagLadyT said:


> Congrats to you! I also had a very long road to parenthood full of heartache and waiting. Much health and happiness for Baby Dawn!





Addicted to bags said:


> OMG! What fabulous news Miss_Dawn!! Huge congratulations to you and Mr. Dawn!
> Welcome Baby Dawn!





Iamminda said:


> This is such fantastic news  — big congrats to you and Mr Dawn! We are so happy for you all . Love your beautifully decorated nursery (those soft pink walls ). Best wishes to your family. Enjoy this precious time .





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congratulations on this wonderful news, Miss Dawn! Welcome Baby Dawn!
> Thank you for sharing, Miss Dawn, and wishing you all lots of joy, health, and happiness.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

880 said:


> We wont mind if you do!  you have a lovely collection of many things!
> Edit: welcome baby Dawn! Wishing you lots of joy and happiness and thank you for sharing and brightening my day! Hugs


Thank you 880. I often derail the thread sadly, which is only on topic about 5% of the time (alack, alas ). This is very sweet of you


----------



## Hurrem1001

Beautiful collection!


----------



## More bags

Congratulations and welcome to the world Baby Dawn! 
Enjoy getting to know your little one. Best wishes to you and your family Miss Dawn.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

coachlover1000 said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the world Baby Dawn!
> Enjoy getting to know your little one. Best wishes to you and your family Miss Dawn.


Thank you so much my dear friend @More bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My dear friends (including @Narnanz who was asking where I am!) I’ve been too busy to come on TPF much. Baby Dawn is a lovely baby, who wakes up every morning smiling at me and Mr Dawn, but it is a lot of work! I’m on mat leave till May so I’m making the most of this time.

We’re in lockdown again, here in the U.K. Life will carry on at some point as normal, I’m sure, but right now it’s heads down and keep going! I keep daydreaming of places I want to go - Mr Dawn and I have been lucky in travelling a lot, many times a year, so this period of inactivity has been a strange period. I hope once the situation stabilises a bit with vaccines, we’ll travel a bit with baby 

I attach a picture of Mr Dawn’s bouquet from a few weeks ago which was unusually large and beautiful 

I also bought a new bag - sort of - it’s a Gucci baby changing bag  It arrived in the lovely new green Gucci packaging - a real treat to unbox!

I hope you are all well and happy xx (Also, although it’s February I have been MIA so I’m going to go ahead and wish everyone a much happier and lovelier 2021!  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> My dear friends (including @Narnanz who was asking where I am!) I’ve been too busy to come on TPF much. Baby Dawn is a lovely baby, who wakes up every morning smiling at me and Mr Dawn, but it is a lot of work! I’m on mat leave till May so I’m making the most of this time.
> 
> We’re in lockdown again, here in the U.K. Life will carry on at some point as normal, I’m sure, but right now it’s heads down and keep going! I keep daydreaming of places I want to go - Mr Dawn and I have been lucky in travelling a lot, many times a year, so this period of inactivity has been a strange period. I hope once the situation stabilises a bit with vaccines, we’ll travel a bit with baby
> 
> I attach a picture of Mr Dawn’s bouquet from a few weeks ago which was unusually large and beautiful
> 
> I also bought a new bag - sort of - it’s a Gucci baby changing bag  It arrived in the lovely new green Gucci packaging - a real treat to unbox!
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy xx (Also, although it’s February I have been MIA so I’m going to go ahead and wish everyone a much happier and lovelier 2021!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983458
> View attachment 4983459
> View attachment 4983460
> View attachment 4983462


Oh my, the flowers are gorgeous and the diaper changing pad is very cute!
I'm glad you and your mini Dawn and Mr. Dawn are doing well! So glad to see you pop in!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My dear friends (including @Narnanz who was asking where I am!) I’ve been too busy to come on TPF much. Baby Dawn is a lovely baby, who wakes up every morning smiling at me and Mr Dawn, but it is a lot of work! I’m on mat leave till May so I’m making the most of this time.
> 
> We’re in lockdown again, here in the U.K. Life will carry on at some point as normal, I’m sure, but right now it’s heads down and keep going! I keep daydreaming of places I want to go - Mr Dawn and I have been lucky in travelling a lot, many times a year, so this period of inactivity has been a strange period. I hope once the situation stabilises a bit with vaccines, we’ll travel a bit with baby
> 
> I attach a picture of Mr Dawn’s bouquet from a few weeks ago which was unusually large and beautiful
> 
> I also bought a new bag - sort of - it’s a Gucci baby changing bag  It arrived in the lovely new green Gucci packaging - a real treat to unbox!
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy xx (Also, although it’s February I have been MIA so I’m going to go ahead and wish everyone a much happier and lovelier 2021!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983458
> View attachment 4983459
> View attachment 4983460
> View attachment 4983462



Happy New Year Miss Dawn  — great to get your update and hear Baby Dawn is doing well and keeping you real busy.  Great looking diaper bag you got there (so much more stylish than the ones we had available in the old days ).  This may be the most gorgeous bouquet Mr Dawn has given you yet — wowsa, those pretty colors, Mr Dawn continues to impress me time after time .  Enjoy the rest of your maternity leave — these precious baby days go by so quickly.  Take care dear Miss Dawn


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> My dear friends (including @Narnanz who was asking where I am!) I’ve been too busy to come on TPF much. Baby Dawn is a lovely baby, who wakes up every morning smiling at me and Mr Dawn, but it is a lot of work! I’m on mat leave till May so I’m making the most of this time.
> 
> We’re in lockdown again, here in the U.K. Life will carry on at some point as normal, I’m sure, but right now it’s heads down and keep going! I keep daydreaming of places I want to go - Mr Dawn and I have been lucky in travelling a lot, many times a year, so this period of inactivity has been a strange period. I hope once the situation stabilises a bit with vaccines, we’ll travel a bit with baby
> 
> I attach a picture of Mr Dawn’s bouquet from a few weeks ago which was unusually large and beautiful
> 
> I also bought a new bag - sort of - it’s a Gucci baby changing bag  It arrived in the lovely new green Gucci packaging - a real treat to unbox!
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy xx (Also, although it’s February I have been MIA so I’m going to go ahead and wish everyone a much happier and lovelier 2021!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983458
> View attachment 4983459
> View attachment 4983460
> View attachment 4983462


You have a BABY??!!!? Congrats!!!! (Sorry, been away too over lockdown!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my, the flowers are gorgeous and the diaper changing pad is very cute!
> I'm glad you and your mini Dawn and Mr. Dawn are doing well! So glad to see you pop in!!!



Thank you so much @Sunshine mama ! Sorry I’m popping in so infrequently- I hope you and your family are all well! 



Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year Miss Dawn  — great to get your update and hear Baby Dawn is doing well and keeping you real busy.  Great looking diaper bag you got there (so much more stylish than the ones we had available in the old days ).  This may be the most gorgeous bouquet Mr Dawn has given you yet — wowsa, those pretty colors, Mr Dawn continues to impress me time after time .  Enjoy the rest of your maternity leave — these precious baby days go by so quickly.  Take care dear Miss Dawn



Thank you my dear friend, @Iamminda I really have been enjoying my leave. I’ll return to work in a month, so just making the most of it!



pianolize said:


> You have a BABY??!!!? Congrats!!!! (Sorry, been away too over lockdown!)



Thank you!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have a bag update!!

My spending on designer treats & travel has slowed right down! Everything at the moment is baby purchases, and baby research (childcare, schools, toys, so much research!)  Infact, I lie, I do have a recent designer treat but it’s baby dresses - picture below

Today the lockdown in the U.K. has partially lifted, with shops opening, and Mr Dawn went to buy me a bag  I’ve wanted a Dior Diorama for many years, but then I bought a Chanel Boy instead when I was deciding between them. And then it was discontinued  I found out from a SA in lockdown that they have the medium Diorama in Amaranth on sale at around 40% off, which was the colour I’d been lusting for!

So she’s miiiiinnne  Welcome home, Amaranth, my pretty bag 

I hope you are all well, my friends xx


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn.  So good to get your update — glad to hear you are enjoying your time off with baby Dawn and Mr Dawn.  Enjoy this precious time — it goes by so quickly.

The little pink dress and jacket are adorable — isn’t it so fun to buy baby girl clothes?  Seeing that little pink jacket brought back a sweet memory — my DD had a light pink quilted jacket very similar to that one when she was little except it wasn’t the same brand.

Your new Diorama is gorgeous — how lucky you found this beauty at this point.  Love this color.  Hurrah for Mr Dawn — he did great again .  I don’t usually carry small bags but I have always been drawn to the Diorama, specifically, in metallic silver .  Enjoy!

Take care till next time .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn.  So good to get your update — glad to hear you are enjoying your time off with baby Dawn and Mr Dawn.  Enjoy this precious time — it goes by so quickly.
> 
> The little pink dress and jacket are adorable — isn’t it so fun to buy baby girl clothes?  Seeing that little pink jacket brought back a sweet memory — my DD had a light pink quilted jacket very similar to that one when she was little except it wasn’t the same brand.
> 
> Your new Diorama is gorgeous — how lucky you found this beauty at this point.  Love this color.  Hurrah for Mr Dawn — he did great again .  I don’t usually carry small bags but I have always been drawn to the Diorama, specifically, in metallic silver .  Enjoy!
> 
> Take care till next time .



The metallic Diorama is amazing! If you see it anywhere, dear Iam, you should definitely get it! Yes, baby girl clothes are the cutest. I love this little padded jacket, I’m glad your DD had a similar one; it’s the kind of thing you remember when they’re all grown up  xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Yayyyyyyy!!!

I’ve been stalking a rose ballerine card case for ages and it’s never available online! The By The Pool LV collection had a perfect one which was always sold out! Mr Dawn took matters into his hands, called every store in London and found the last one which has just arrived home.

Happy!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Also, he surprised me with the LV desk agenda last week, to act as a notebook cover / padfolio for work. I’m going back to work in a few weeks, after my maternity leave ends. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yayyyyyyy!!!
> 
> I’ve been stalking a rose ballerine card case for ages and it’s never available online! The By The Pool LV collection had a perfect one which was always sold out! Mr Dawn took matters into his hands, called every store in London and found the last one which has just arrived home.
> 
> Happy!
> View attachment 5074123



Hi Miss Dawn . Congrats on your new LV pieces! Mr Dawn did his magic again and found you yet another coveted piece. I absolutely love the new BTP collection especially the pink empriente pieces (kicking myself for not getting anything the first night it was launched online, _everything _was available then but I was trying to be good and not buy anything and also had a lot going on).  This cardholder is probably the prettiest one LV ever made (being a pink girl myself ).  Enjoy the last weeks of your maternity leave


----------



## tealocean

Miss Dawn! I enjoyed your pictures of pink clothes for Baby Dawn, gorgeous amaranth Diorama, and sweet new LV accessories! I love the pinks on your card case. Mr. Dawn was your hero tracking down your LV goodies.  

I hope the transition back to work is a happy one! It sounds like it will be.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hi Miss D. It was good to hear from you again!
Your baby clothes are so cute! Your little darling will surely look like a stylish mini Miss Dawn for sure!!
And congrats on getting the cute items you were hoping for!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Hello Miss Dawn! So glad to hear your updates and SEE your updates  beautiful pieces that lucky little baby Dawn will get to enjoy as her own one day 

I want to be you when I grow up! Lol. Enjoy your beautiful new pieces and time with Mr. and baby!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It’s so nice to hear from my TPF friends! Life feels so different since the lockdown, baby, leave from work, that it’s a lovely throwback!



Iamminda said:


> Hi Miss Dawn . Congrats on your new LV pieces! Mr Dawn did his magic again and found you yet another coveted piece. I absolutely love the new BTP collection especially the pink empriente pieces (kicking myself for not getting anything the first night it was launched online, _everything _was available then but I was trying to be good and not buy anything and also had a lot going on). This cardholder is probably the prettiest one LV ever made (being a pink girl myself ). Enjoy the last weeks of your maternity leave



Dear Iam, my fellow pink lover You should absolutely have got the
SLGs when they launched, for your lovely SLG collection! Don’t worry, they’ll have more pinks next year. They seem to do these pastel collections every few seasons nowadays! Saying that, I do love this cardholder!!!
I’ve told Mr Dawn I want a RB ZCP if he can ever do his magic and find me one! It’s always sold out!



tealocean said:


> Miss Dawn! I enjoyed your pictures of pink clothes for Baby Dawn, gorgeous amaranth Diorama, and sweet new LV accessories! I love the pinks on your card case. Mr. Dawn was your hero tracking down your LV goodies.
> 
> I hope the transition back to work is a happy one! It sounds like it will be.



So good to hear from you, my friend! Glad you enjoyed the pictures.

Yes, I’m really looking forward to getting back to work. My CEO texted me to joke that they will hiccup with sobs of relief when I get back 

I had been dreading my maternity leave period would make me feel really undervalued and “out of sight, out of mind”. But actually, I had my annual appraisal meeting a couple of weeks ago, and it went well, so that was reassuring  




Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Miss D. It was good to hear from you again!
> Your baby clothes are so cute! Your little darling will surely look like a stylish mini Miss Dawn for sure!!
> And congrats on getting the cute items you were hoping for!



Thank you @Sunshine mama ! Little girl clothes are the best  So.much.pink!!!



kellytheshopper said:


> Hello Miss Dawn! So glad to hear your updates and SEE your updates  beautiful pieces that lucky little baby Dawn will get to enjoy as her own one day
> 
> I want to be you when I grow up! Lol. Enjoy your beautiful new pieces and time with Mr. and baby!


Thank you! It’s so funny, I already think of things in those terms... this will be Baby Dawn’s, and this will be Baby Dawn’s...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

We’ve been so busy with a flurry of home reorganisation and spring cleaning. As part of this, I reorganised my bag cupboard  I donated a few high street bags (a Lacoste, a Michael Kors, a Kate Spade) to make some room, and I set everything up much more accessibly based on what I reach for  I also set up a new SLG drawer to make those more accessible


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> We’ve been so busy with a flurry of home reorganisation and spring cleaning. As part of this, I reorganised my bag cupboard  I donated a few high street bags (a Lacoste, a Michael Kors, a Kate Spade) to make some room, and I set everything up much more accessibly based on what I reach for  I also set up a new SLG drawer to make those more accessible
> 
> View attachment 5077686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077687



Love your organization Miss Dawn . I need to get myself an SLG drawer with those bins (mine are stored loosely in their dust bags in several LV shopping bags).

Also congrats on getting a great appraisal — out of sight certainly  _doesn’t _mean out of mind in the case of your talent and contributions.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Life and 1 new bag plus lots of other shopping update!!

I hope all my friends are well 

Gosh what an insanely busy time! I’ve been back at work part-time for 6 months and full-time for 4 months now. I’ve been sort-of promoted to run another practice in the firm along with my existing area. Plus I’ve gone back to university to do a part-time masters! I thought I’d never actually leave to do a PhD, but I love my work and I love studying so doing another qualification made sense. I’m just about making it with work, with a lot of support from Mr Dawn, and an excellent nanny who adores baby Dawn.

Baby Dawn is a delight. She’s cheerful and sweet and bright as a button. She has a much more active social life than her poor mama - going to baby gym, baby playgroup and baby singing 3 times a week with her nanny! And Mr Dawn and I are working flexibly, so I work from home 3 days a week, and he works from home 2 days a week such that one of us is always home while nanny is looking after baby. So we’re making it work!

I bought lots of lovely things for my return to work and return to university! Lots of gadgets like:
- a new iPad Pro,
- Apple magic pencil (love it),
- Larq water bottle (I’ve been coveting since I saw it in Selfridges two years ago; and I bought in Himalayan pink, of course!)
- Prada ballet shoes (you know me and my uniform of ballerina flats!)
- new MacBook Pro that runs windows operating system (yes I’m quirky. And yes, I love mr Dawn for making my tech work the way I want!)
- Montblanc Starwalker pen and Sartorial pen case in indigo blue (love them both!)
- Plus a boring but beautiful Prada crossbody bag which seemed just right to me for going back to uni alongside full time work!

I’m clearly insane for taking on so many things. Especially right now when baby is sick, work is busy and I’m worrying about upcoming exams!

Earlier in the month, I was speaking at a huge industry conference so I missed uni and am now scrambling to catch up before these exams next month! But I feel great about 3 things at work:
- the aforementioned huge industry conference which went really well; I was the only woman on a panel that I chaired, and I was told by so many women how important and inspirational that was
- I won an industry award for being a global leader in the field (the only woman in the list- which is shocking, but also a privilege I suppose) as soon as I got back to work. That gave me a lot of kudos at work
- My CEO is now completely explicit and clear that she’s training me to grow into her role. We’re arguing a lot about the strategy for the practice I’m setting up, but it helps to know that she’s committed to my long term growth while she’s quarrelling with me about not getting all the incentives and structures right in the new practice area! Every day is a school day (in my case both literally and metaphorically!)

Anyways, here are a few pictures of my new Prada bag and other pretty things that I can find on my camera reel (not that I have any time to take pretty pictures anymore!! )

Dawn xx

(I have thrown in a few pictures of my garden for good measure!)


----------



## Iamminda

So good to get your update Miss Dawn  — it’s been way too long since we last heard from you.  Yes, your life sounds insanely busy  but at the same time, incredibly exciting and fulfilling.  Happy to hear that baby Dawn is growing up fast and doing  wonderfully well.  Good job on your promotion and success at work — you deserve every bit of it . Your new Prada bag looks like the perfect bag for your busy life right now.  Thanks for giving us an update and for the pictures of your goodies .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> So good to get your update Miss Dawn  — it’s been way too long since we last heard from you.  Yes, your life sounds insanely busy  but at the same time, incredibly exciting and fulfilling.  Happy to hear that baby Dawn is growing up fast and doing  wonderfully well.  Good job on your promotion and success at work — you deserve every bit of it . Your new Prada bag looks like the perfect bag for your busy life right now.  Thanks for giving us an update and for the pictures of your goodies .


Thank you my dearest @Iamminda


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m off work and university for a few weeks. Yay!

We’re generally staying home more than we had planned in these weeks as covid restrictions have been ramping up, but today we had our third vaccinations (yay!) and went to Oxford Street for some Christmas festivities

Mr Dawn bought me a lovely lovely Chanel bag. To celebrate lots of things  - our upcoming anniversary, Christmas, some recent work successes—and just to remember this moment of time in our lives

Many of my friends will remember my very special “Ruby” (burgundy Boy Chanel) from autumn 2017. Now meet Sapphire 

So excited. She’s now all wrapped up in the lovely Chanel Christmas packaging, so I will post better pictures when I unbox her!

She also matches my sapphire and diamond trilogy ring which celebrated  Baby Dawn. I don’t think I remembered to post that on my thread. Picture attached. I often wear it as a right hand ring (wearing it today!)… 3 stones for our family of 3 

And a bonus picture of our Christmas tree


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m off work and university for a few weeks. Yay!
> 
> We’re generally staying home more than we had planned in these weeks as covid restrictions have been ramping up, but today we had our third vaccinations (yay!) and went to Oxford Street for some Christmas festivities
> 
> Mr Dawn bought me a lovely lovely Chanel bag. To celebrate lots of things  - our upcoming anniversary, Christmas, some recent work successes—and just to remember this moment of time in our lives
> 
> Many of my friends will remember my very special “Ruby” (burgundy Boy Chanel) from autumn 2017. Now meet Sapphire
> 
> So excited. She’s now all wrapped up in the lovely Chanel Christmas packaging, so I will post better pictures when I unbox her!
> 
> She also matches my sapphire and diamond trilogy ring which celebrated  Baby Dawn. I don’t think I remembered to post that on my thread. Picture attached. I often wear it as a right hand ring (wearing it today!)… 3 stones for our family of 3
> 
> And a bonus picture of our Christmas tree
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279466
> View attachment 5279467
> View attachment 5279468
> View attachment 5279469



Happy Holidays Miss Dawn, Mr Dawn and Baby Dawn . Great to hear you have some time off this holiday season! Congrats on your gorgeous new CC — this sapphire color is amazing, such a beautiful jewel tone. You chose well . It really matches wonderfully with your sapphire ring. We miss seeing you and Miss Ruby. Stay healthy and safe during this holiday — enjoy your Christmas, anniversary and Happy New Year !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy Holidays Miss Dawn, Mr Dawn and Baby Dawn . Great to hear you have some time off this holiday season! Congrats on your gorgeous new CC — this sapphire color is amazing, such a beautiful jewel tone. You chose well . It really matches wonderfully with your sapphire ring. We miss seeing you and Miss Ruby. Stay healthy and safe during this holiday — enjoy your Christmas, anniversary and Happy New Year !


Thank you my dear @Iamminda! I’m so excited to have it. I know I have some blue bags, but the capacity of this is great for daily wear so I am really looking forward to using it in the new year, with a sapphire blouse, or blazer and matching jewellery. I love jewel tones  I hope you and yours have a lovely, healthy and happy Christmas period and that 2022 brings a lot of joy and success Xxx


----------



## More bags

Happy holidays to you and your family. Congratulations on your new Sapphire, she’s a beauty.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Happy holidays to you and your family. Congratulations on your new Sapphire, she’s a beauty.


Thank you my friend @More bags !! Best wishes for 2022 for you and your family xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Disaster strikes! I unpacked my beautiful Sapphire today and I couldn’t wait to use it, so I unpacked all my things from my HG classic M/L flap, and packed Sapphire up. And discovered a design flaw  The capacity is the same as the M/L flap, as I’d seen in the store, but the gussets are designed to be wider on the side than the bottom of the bag! Which means that no matter how I pack it, I get a concave curve to the side of the bag in profile (they’re bowed in!) The answer would be to put very little in it, so that it’s only as much as the capacity of the bottom gusset, but it’s really hard to prevent things moving around in a largely empty bag, and if they move towards one side, the same bowing effect happens on one side! Plus, then it’s like a WOC and I don’t want a WOC, I want to use it like the M/L flap. I think I’m going to have to return it  I never have to return anything! I think carefully, and buy what I love, so I’m feeling very disappointed.

Mr Dawn is going into full blown mission-mode (“sleep early, we’ll hit the shops tomorrow! New Bond Street Chanel, here we come!”) but I don’t want to! I spent ages in Chanel Selfridges choosing Sapphire, I don’t want anything else at the moment!

I know, hugely first world problems and I did have a lovely Christmas. In to every life some purse rain must fall


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Disaster strikes! I unpacked my beautiful Sapphire today and I couldn’t wait to use it, so I unpacked all my things from my HG classic M/L flap, and packed Sapphire up. And discovered a design flaw  The capacity is the same as the M/L flap, as I’d seen in the store, but the gussets are designed to be wider on the side than the bottom of the bag! Which means that no matter how I pack it, I get a concave curve to the side of the bag in profile (they’re bowed in!) The answer would be to put very little in it, so that it’s only as much as the capacity of the bottom gusset, but it’s really hard to prevent things moving around in a largely empty bag, and if they move towards one side, the same bowing effect happens on one side! Plus, then it’s like a WOC and I don’t want a WOC, I want to use it like the M/L flap. I think I’m going to have to return it  I never have to return anything! I think carefully, and buy what I love, so I’m feeling very disappointed.
> 
> Mr Dawn is going into full blown mission-mode (“sleep early, we’ll hit the shops tomorrow! New Bond Street Chanel, here we come!”) but I don’t want to! I spent ages in Chanel Selfridges choosing Sapphire, I don’t want anything else at the moment!
> 
> I know, hugely first world problems and I did have a lovely Christmas. In to every life some purse rain must fall



Merry Christmas Miss Dawn . Sorry to hear about the unexpected design flaw you found in Miss Sapphire. How disappointing .  I know it’s often hard to know how a bag will work out until we try putting things in it and carrying it at home.  I don’t supposed there’s a purse organizer that would remedy the problem (I generally don’t like using one since it adds to the weight and takes up room).  I hope it goes well with the return and you find something better either then or later.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Merry Christmas Miss Dawn . Sorry to hear about the unexpected design flaw you found in Miss Sapphire. How disappointing .  I know it’s often hard to know how a bag will work out until we try putting things in it and carrying it at home.  I don’t supposed there’s a purse organizer that would remedy the problem (I generally don’t like using one since it adds to the weight and takes up room).  I hope it goes well with the return and you find something better either then or later.  Please keep us posted.


Yes, I am going to try with a purse liner and make a few more attempts to fix the bowed effect in its profile but sadly I think it will have to go back… pretty sure it’s inevitable because of the different widths of the side and bottom panels  The only thing to do would be to only use it to the capacity of the (thinner) bottom panel but then it has very limited capacity. No point in carrying such a big bag with a WOC capacity  Merry Christmas to you and yours too


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oh gosh! Purse story coming up…


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mr Dawn has been in full-blown mission-mode since we found my new blue Chanel was faulty but I haven’t let him go to the store because it was so busy with Boxing Day.

Today, he took off first thing in the morning and was first in queue when the store opened  He showed the bag to the manager who agreed that its stitching is faulty (which is why one side is wider than the other) and gave him a full refund.

Which left me without my Sapphire bag  It’s silly but I’d really gotten attached to the idea of having another magical jewel named bag, like my Ruby from 2017 (burgundy large Boy). So I was very sad to send this blue one back.

Anyways, when I’d been going through the whole Chanel website on Christmas Day, after finding mine was faulty and seeing if there was any possible replacement I wanted, I’d come across this bag - a sapphire coloured, gold hardware medium Boy and I’d laughed that they never have stock from the website in the boutiques, but otherwise this would be a dream come true as a replacement. Literally another Boy bag, a medium Sapphire as a little sister to the large Ruby  I even tried calling all the London boutiques but only a couple answered, and they said they have very little of the popular models in stock and certainly not a blue Boy.

Picture of the one I wanted attached.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Anyways, he’s just come home with this…

He actually found it!

The SA told him that because of covid, they didn’t receive delivery of a lot of stock that they should have in the past two years. So they only received this last month from Paris. It was clearly meant to be mine 

I’m not going to unbox it immediately. I want to savour it


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Anyways, he’s just come home with this…
> 
> He actually found it!
> 
> The SA told him that because of covid, they didn’t receive delivery of a lot of stock that they should have in the past two years. So they only received this last month from Paris. It was clearly meant to be mine
> 
> I’m not going to unbox it immediately. I want to savour it
> 
> View attachment 5282457



What an amazing story Miss Dawn — Mr Dawn accomplished the impossible again, Hurray Mr Dawn .  He must have some kind of good luck charm or magical power when it comes to finding your wishlist items.  I have to admit I am partial to the Boy and the Chevron style so I really really want to see the new Miss Sapphire.


----------



## tealocean

Hi Miss Dawn! What a great story! I love how Mr. Dawn found your new Sapphire beauty! I look forward to seeing it when you open it.  Thank you for taking us along on your adventures. I enjoy hearing them all!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Nice to hear from you @tealocean , I hope you and your family are all well  

@Iamminda you are too kind to
Mr Dawn, I can’t tell him any of your compliments because if I do, they will go to his head 

So I unboxed my new Boy, and my reflections were the following:
1) Oh my goodness, she’s gorgeous 
2) She’s not blue!! She’s turquoise!!
3) She can’t be Sapphire, she’s like a peacock feather… She’s Penelope the Peacock!!
4) Oh my goodness, she’s gorgeous 
5) How is she turquoise? Is the website deceptive, or did Mr Dawn buy the wrong one?
6) Do I care that she’s turquoise instead of blue? I have no turquoise in my wardrobe! But I also have no turquoise in my bag wardrobe! Is that a good thing (no duplicates?) or a bad thing (less matchy-matchy possibilities?!)
7) I’m a fraud! I told all my TPF friends she’s sapphire!
8) Oh my goodness, she’s gorgeous!

Crux of the matter is I’ve been agonising over whether or not to keep her because she’s not the sapphire colour I had in mind, but as my
Mum put it - “are you Aristotle, that what you first had in mind matters that much? If she’s beautiful, keep her!” 

I definitely can’t replace the original sapphire bag Mr Dawn and I bought together before Christmas because Chanel confirmed she’s faulty and that there’s no more new stock. So the option is to keep Penelope (because she’s gorgeous!) or hold out for next seasons in case something even better comes along.

I know that several of my friends @tealocean @Venessa84 @BlueCherry will be delighted at this chameleon blue: leaning between cyan, royal, very dark duck egg and turquoise blue in different lights, but I keep going hamster in wheel (gorgeous! But not sapphire!) Pictures attached!

Plus Mr Dawn says he’s never surprising me with a bag, ever, because the wrong shade of blue stirs up so much soul and wardrobe searching, that he’s just not a strong enough man to take a punt on such important decisions by himself 

In short, this is more purse drama than I can handle!! But I’m 80% veering towards keeping her (because she’s so gorgeous- see a theme to my hamster-in-wheel thoughts?!)


----------



## Iamminda

What purse drama indeed — oh Boy, oh Boy, oh Boy .  But a wonderful dilemma to be in for sure.  She is absolutely gorgeous — I would love to have this beauty and would carry it in heartbeat since I love love love Chevron Boy bags.  I think you can easily match it with lots of clothes like black, grey, white, navy blue and various shades of yellow, orange, coral pink, etc. For a bold look, I can imagine it with a red silk blouse and black dress pants/skirt.  But she is not Sapphire colored if your heart is truly set on a Sapphire bag.  What to do?  What to do?  Good luck deciding and let us know .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Nice to hear from you @tealocean , I hope you and your family are all well
> 
> @Iamminda you are too kind to
> Mr Dawn, I can’t tell him any of your compliments because if I do, they will go to his head
> 
> So I unboxed my new Boy, and my reflections were the following:
> 1) Oh my goodness, she’s gorgeous
> 2) She’s not blue!! She’s turquoise!!
> 3) She can’t be Sapphire, she’s like a peacock feather… She’s Penelope the Peacock!!
> 4) Oh my goodness, she’s gorgeous
> 5) How is she turquoise? Is the website deceptive, or did Mr Dawn buy the wrong one?
> 6) Do I care that she’s turquoise instead of blue? I have no turquoise in my wardrobe! But I also have no turquoise in my bag wardrobe! Is that a good thing (no duplicates?) or a bad thing (less matchy-matchy possibilities?!)
> 7) I’m a fraud! I told all my TPF friends she’s sapphire!
> 8) Oh my goodness, she’s gorgeous!
> 
> Crux of the matter is I’ve been agonising over whether or not to keep her because she’s not the sapphire colour I had in mind, but as my
> Mum put it - “are you Aristotle, that what you first had in mind matters that much? If she’s beautiful, keep her!”
> 
> I definitely can’t replace the original sapphire bag Mr Dawn and I bought together before Christmas because Chanel confirmed she’s faulty and that there’s no more new stock. So the option is to keep Penelope (because she’s gorgeous!) or hold out for next seasons in case something even better comes along.
> 
> I know that several of my friends @tealocean @Venessa84 @BlueCherry will be delighted at this chameleon blue: leaning between cyan, royal, very dark duck egg and turquoise blue in different lights, but I keep going hamster in wheel (gorgeous! But not sapphire!) Pictures attached!
> 
> Plus Mr Dawn says he’s never surprising me with a bag, ever, because the wrong shade of blue stirs up so much soul and wardrobe searching, that he’s just not a strong enough man to take a punt on such important decisions by himself
> 
> In short, this is more purse drama than I can handle!! But I’m 80% veering towards keeping her (because she’s so gorgeous- see a theme to my hamster-in-wheel thoughts?!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283320


It sure is gorgeous!
Your mom's Aristotle reference is deeply funny, and Mr Dawn's soul searching remark is hilarious too!
Although you are going through some purse drama,  it sure sounds like a comedy!
I can't wait for season 2!


----------



## tealocean

What a wonderful challenge! I like what your mom said. You know I will not be much help with this, but I will try anyway. I would not pass up this stunning shade!  Your gorgeous Peacock is an amazingly versatile color, maybe more neutral than sapphire. It looks lovely with everything from neutrals to pinks and reds. If you love and will wear it, I vote to keep it, and get your Sapphire next year or however long it takes to find the right one. Will having a Sapphire make you not wear the Peacock? To me they are such different blues, one wouldn't make the other redundant, but if you feel that way, then I would wait. If you do love this one, enjoy the surprise gift and this beautiful, eye catching color. I'm waiting for a vibrant sapphire like the shade you first found too, but this chameleon turquoise is . I like your collage and hope you get some outdoor pictures to add if you keep her!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What purse drama indeed — oh Boy, oh Boy, oh Boy . But a wonderful dilemma to be in for sure. She is absolutely gorgeous — I would love to have this beauty and would carry it in heartbeat since I love love love Chevron Boy bags. I think you can easily match it with lots of clothes like black, grey, white, navy blue and various shades of yellow, orange, coral pink, etc. For a bold look, I can imagine it with a red silk blouse and black dress pants/skirt. But she is not Sapphire colored if your heart is truly set on a Sapphire bag. What to do? What to do? Good luck deciding and let us know .



I told Mr Dawn my friend @Iamminda said “oh boy, oh boy, oh boy what a boy bag dilemma” and he found that very funny. Also that I have a “boy” named Penelope 

I’m very glad none of my friends are outraged that I inadvertently misled you about having a new sapphire bag who converted herself into turquoise on her way home  Serves me right for staying home with Baby Dawn and letting Mr Dawn go on this mission by himself. Although to be fair, he’s usually pretty good about missions




Sunshine mama said:


> It sure is gorgeous!
> Your mom's Aristotle reference is deeply funny, and Mr Dawn's soul searching remark is hilarious too!
> Although you are going through some purse drama,  it sure sounds like a comedy!
> I can't wait for season 2!



I couldn’t see the funny side for the first few hours, but as I’m falling in love with Penelope, I can see it’s a classic comedy of mistaken identity and finding the wrong boy was the right one all along… it was always meant to be Penelope. Not Sapphire



tealocean said:


> What a wonderful challenge! I like what your mom said. You know I will not be much help with this, but I will try anyway. I would not pass up this stunning shade!  Your gorgeous Peacock is an amazingly versatile color, maybe more neutral than sapphire. It looks lovely with everything from neutrals to pinks and reds. If you love and will wear it, I vote to keep it, and get your Sapphire next year or however long it takes to find the right one. Will having a Sapphire make you not wear the Peacock? To me they are such different blues, one wouldn't make the other redundant, but if you feel that way, then I would wait. If you do love this one, enjoy the surprise gift and this beautiful, eye catching color. I'm waiting for a vibrant sapphire like the shade you first found too, but this chameleon turquoise is . I like your collage and hope you get some outdoor pictures to add if you keep her!



This message actually helped a lot! I like that you think she’s more neutral than sapphire and that I can wear her flexibly! I feel like I need to curate a neutrals Chanel collection rather than fun colours so I’m really pleased at the idea that others feel this can really fit in a wardrobe palette because I don’t have much experience with this colour in my daily wardrobe. Thank you xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So the latest on my purse dilemma is that I’ve had Penelope travelling around the house as I’ve been doing things all day (watching tv, feeding baby, doing laundry, tidying for guests coming etc.) so that I have her in the corner of my eye at most times, and can mull deeply on whether there is room in my life, heart and wardrobe for her… let it not be said that I don’t take the serious stuff seriously    

Here is a candid picture of her perched on my usual handbag spot in my bedroom, with a half drunk cup of tea next to her (never philosophise or mull without a cup of tea!) and also a bottle of Le Labo Rose 31 upside down because I was in the middle of getting the last drops out of the bottle


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And as with many important decisions in life, I have socialised this one! The views of a representative sample of respondents are:

1) Baby Dawn grinned more broadly at Penelope than the previous sapphire bag. As the future conqueror  of all my acquisitions, I give a considerable weight to this (revealed rather than stated) preference opinion.

2) My Mum says I should keep Penelope. In fact, my Mum was very cute. She doesn’t buy designer bags herself but she said “keep the turquoise one, I’ll buy you a sapphire one when it’s available!” I wouldn’t take her up on it (I can waste my own and Mr Dawn’s money on special and very occasional Chanel treats!!) but I am so grateful to have so much love and acceptance of everything I do in my life 

3) My friend Z sort-of disapproves. She really wanted me to have a sapphire bag. But she loves me, and if I can describe her attitude as being like Voltaire, I think I’ll capture it appropriately - I disagree with what you do, I defend you the death your right to do it 

4) My friend F wholly approves. She loves Penelope. She thinks I can wear it with every colour under the sun, but she’s biased because it’s her favourite colour, so I’ve discounted 50% of what she says.

5) My friend H is sad that I missed out on the sapphire. She’s offered to keep her eyes peeled when she goes shopping, for the right blue. I’ve begged her to keep her eyes completely unpeeled as I can’t take one more player in this purse drama, and I dread anyone actually finding something and texting me that she’s
found the perfect blue in Milan or something, only for it to turn out to be Prussian or Indigo or something else 


6) Mr Dawn is cowering behind the Christmas tree, too scared to have an opinion


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Greetings, Miss Dawn and wishing you and your family all the very best in 2022. 

I have read with interest the unfolding Adventures of the Blue Purse.    My two cents:  I love the peacock color, so stunning and maybe harder to find than the sapphire color.  However, I can understand the difficulty since you were expecting sapphire and this is different.  I am probably not of much help here since I am a fan of the shade of peacock blue.  I second the suggestion by @tealocean to keep it and look for your sapphire bag in a leisurely fashion.   Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Iamminda

I think Baby Dawn gave you your answer there  — she is wise beyond her years . 



Miss_Dawn said:


> And as with many important decisions in life, I have socialised this one! The views of a representative sample of respondents are:
> 
> 1) Baby Dawn grinned more broadly at Penelope than the previous sapphire bag. As the future conqueror  of all my acquisitions, I give a considerable weight to this (revealed rather than stated) preference opinion.
> 
> 2) My Mum says I should keep Penelope. In fact, my Mum was very cute. She doesn’t buy designer bags herself but she said “keep the turquoise one, I’ll buy you a sapphire one when it’s available!” I wouldn’t take her up on it (I can waste my own and Mr Dawn’s money on special and very occasional Chanel treats!!) but I am so grateful to have so much love and acceptance of everything I do in my life
> 
> 3) My friend Z sort-of disapproves. She really wanted me to have a sapphire bag. But she loves me, and if I can describe her attitude as being like Voltaire, I think I’ll capture it appropriately - I disagree with what you do, I defend you the death your right to do it
> 
> 4) My friend F wholly approves. She loves Penelope. She thinks I can wear it with every colour under the sun, but she’s biased because it’s her favourite colour, so I’ve discounted 50% of what she says.
> 
> 5) My friend H is sad that I missed out on the sapphire. She’s offered to keep her eyes peeled when she goes shopping, for the right blue. I’ve begged her to keep her eyes completely unpeeled as I can’t take one more player in this purse drama, and I dread anyone actually finding something and texting me that she’s
> found the perfect blue in Milan or something, only for it to turn out to be Prussian or Indigo or something else
> 
> 
> 6) Mr Dawn is cowering behind the Christmas tree, too scared to have an opinion


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi Miss Dawn!
I've been enjoying the conversation and pictures. Just wanted to pop in to wish you and your family a happy and healthy New Year, and many more years of the same!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> And as with many important decisions in life, I have socialised this one! The views of a representative sample of respondents are:
> 
> 1) Baby Dawn grinned more broadly at Penelope than the previous sapphire bag. As the future conqueror  of all my acquisitions, I give a considerable weight to this (revealed rather than stated) preference opinion.
> 
> 2) My Mum says I should keep Penelope. In fact, my Mum was very cute. She doesn’t buy designer bags herself but she said “keep the turquoise one, I’ll buy you a sapphire one when it’s available!” I wouldn’t take her up on it (I can waste my own and Mr Dawn’s money on special and very occasional Chanel treats!!) but I am so grateful to have so much love and acceptance of everything I do in my life
> 
> 3) My friend Z sort-of disapproves. She really wanted me to have a sapphire bag. But she loves me, and if I can describe her attitude as being like Voltaire, I think I’ll capture it appropriately - I disagree with what you do, I defend you the death your right to do it
> 
> 4) My friend F wholly approves. She loves Penelope. She thinks I can wear it with every colour under the sun, but she’s biased because it’s her favourite colour, so I’ve discounted 50% of what she says.
> 
> 5) My friend H is sad that I missed out on the sapphire. She’s offered to keep her eyes peeled when she goes shopping, for the right blue. I’ve begged her to keep her eyes completely unpeeled as I can’t take one more player in this purse drama, and I dread anyone actually finding something and texting me that she’s
> found the perfect blue in Milan or something, only for it to turn out to be Prussian or Indigo or something else
> 
> 
> 6) Mr Dawn is cowering behind the Christmas tree, too scared to have an opinion


I love your write up! I laughed so hard! So I see that my vote only weighs 50%, and that sounds right. However if you combine my vote and F's vote, that = 100%.  Poor Mr. Dawn! I think everyone on your list has a great point. You still need Sapphire someday, and Penelope is gorgeous in her own right. I wonder if you remember how you felt when you opened her. Did your heart sink right away or did you love the color in spite of it being a shock? That answer will reveal a lot. Thank you for bringing us along for the fun.


----------



## tealocean

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Greetings, Miss Dawn and wishing you and your family all the very best in 2022.
> 
> I have read with interest the unfolding Adventures of the Blue Purse.  My two cents: I love the peacock color, so stunning and maybe harder to find than the sapphire color. However, I can understand the difficulty since you were expecting sapphire and this is different. I am probably not of much help here since I am a fan of the shade of peacock blue. I second the suggestion by @tealocean to keep it and look for your sapphire bag in a leisurely fashion. Good luck with your decision.


I like this, and this brings the value of our votes up more! 


Iamminda said:


> I think Baby Dawn gave you your answer there  — she is wise beyond her years .


 This is good!

Miss Dawn, you will have lots of admiring eyes when you wear this bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Greetings, Miss Dawn and wishing you and your family all the very best in 2022.
> 
> I have read with interest the unfolding Adventures of the Blue Purse.  My two cents: I love the peacock color, so stunning and maybe harder to find than the sapphire color. However, I can understand the difficulty since you were expecting sapphire and this is different. I am probably not of much help here since I am a fan of the shade of peacock blue. I second the suggestion by @tealocean to keep it and look for your sapphire bag in a leisurely fashion. Good luck with your decision.



Hello  You make an excellent point about the turquoise being rarer than electric/royal blue for Chanel. I’ve seen a lot of dark blue shades in the past 5 years but not this turquoise, so it will work better as a unique addition to my wardrobe.

Also, on a serious note, I do think that I tend to get into a wardrobe rut, wearing sapphire blue as my “power” colour with sapphire jewellery. I never wear green even though it would work with my colouring. I think it would help me to expand my wardrobe colour palette to keep Penelope the Peacock 



Iamminda said:


> I think Baby Dawn gave you your answer there  — she is wise beyond her years .



I know you’re teasing me of course, and I’m biased, but she’s really the most remarkable and intelligent baby, dear @Iamminda 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Miss Dawn!
> I've been enjoying the conversation and pictures. Just wanted to pop in to wish you and your family a happy and healthy New Year, and many more years of the same!



So good to hear from you my friend @RuedeNesle I hope 2022 brings peace and happiness to you and yours tooXX



tealocean said:


> I love your write up! I laughed so hard! So I see that my vote only weighs 50%, and that sounds right. However if you combine my vote and F's vote, that = 100%.  Poor Mr. Dawn! I think everyone on your list has a great point. You still need Sapphire someday, and Penelope is gorgeous in her own right. I wonder if you remember how you felt when you opened her. Did your heart sink right away or did you love the color in spite of it being a shock? That answer will reveal a lot. Thank you for bringing us along for the fun.



Absolutely, that’s one full vote for the bag fitting with every colour under the sun! 

I have a confession to make… I have many many sapphire bags… which you and my other friends may have forgotten, but I will ‘fess up and paste a picture below. But I wanted a Chanel sapphire bag 

Excellent question about how I instinctively felt! At first I felt it was a mistake, and that I wouldn’t have picked it in store; when I told Mr Dawn about that, he said it was best to return in that case. So we packed it up. But then, a few hours later, I was messaging my Mum and the last picture I’d sent her was of the bag so I came across it unexpectedly. My heart fell in an instant (can’t quite explain but you know when you skip a beat when you realise you’ve made a mistake?) that I’d sent it back. I texted Mr Dawn to hold off on returning it as I was conflicted. He hadn’t gone to return it yet anyways, he was running some errands, so it wasn’t a big deal that I told him to hold off. But anyways, we discussed some more and I know I was just hung up on the fact that it wasn’t what I’d planned on, but I did actually like the turquoise a lot.



tealocean said:


> I like this, and this brings the value of our votes up more!
> 
> This is good!
> 
> Miss Dawn, you will have lots of admiring eyes when you wear this bag.



I’ve fully decided to keep it!

Thanks so much for debating all the pros and cons with me everyone! xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My blue family, including my newest addition  Very happy to see them together and have these choices! The Mulberry at the bottom right corner is a WOC and the sky blue Gucci is a fairly small flap bag, but I feel that all of the others work really well with all the shades of blue I wear for work, including my sapphire blue Prada and very dark cornflower blue Salvatore Ferragamo bags. I only go in to the office a few days a week now in “normal” times and we’re now back to working from home guidance in the U.K., but looking at these bags reminds me of how great it feels to be dressed up and having a good hair, jewellery and bag day (so rare!)


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello  You make an excellent point about the turquoise being rarer than electric/royal blue for Chanel. I’ve seen a lot of dark blue shades in the past 5 years but not this turquoise, so it will work better as a unique addition to my wardrobe.
> 
> Also, on a serious note, I do think that I tend to get into a wardrobe rut, wearing sapphire blue as my “power” colour with sapphire jewellery. I never wear green even though it would work with my colouring. I think it would help me to expand my wardrobe colour palette to keep Penelope the Peacock
> 
> 
> 
> I know you’re teasing me of course, and I’m biased, but she’s really the most remarkable and intelligent baby, dear @Iamminda
> 
> 
> 
> So good to hear from you my friend @RuedeNesle I hope 2022 brings peace and happiness to you and yours tooXX
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, that’s one full vote for the bag fitting with every colour under the sun!
> 
> I have a confession to make… I have many many sapphire bags… which you and my other friends may have forgotten, but I will ‘fess up and paste a picture below. But I wanted a Chanel sapphire bag
> 
> Excellent question about how I instinctively felt! At first I felt it was a mistake, and that I wouldn’t have picked it in store; when I told Mr Dawn about that, he said it was best to return in that case. So we packed it up. But then, a few hours later, I was messaging my Mum and the last picture I’d sent her was of the bag so I came across it unexpectedly. My heart fell in an instant (can’t quite explain but you know when you skip a beat when you realise you’ve made a mistake?) that I’d sent it back. I texted Mr Dawn to hold off on returning it as I was conflicted. He hadn’t gone to return it yet anyways, he was running some errands, so it wasn’t a big deal that I told him to hold off. But anyways, we discussed some more and I know I was just hung up on the fact that it wasn’t what I’d planned on, but I did actually like the turquoise a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve fully decided to keep it!
> 
> Thanks so much for debating all the pros and cons with me everyone! xx





Miss_Dawn said:


> My blue family, including my newest addition  Very happy to see them together and have these choices! The Mulberry at the bottom right corner is a WOC and the sky blue Gucci is a fairly small flap bag, but I feel that all of the others work really well with all the shades of blue I wear for work, including my sapphire blue Prada and very dark cornflower blue Salvatore Ferragamo bags. I only go in to the office a few days a week now in “normal” times and we’re now back to working from home guidance in the U.K., but looking at these bags reminds me of how great it feels to be dressed up and having a good hair, jewellery and bag day (so rare!)
> View attachment 5285678


I'm so happy you fell in love and are keeping Penelope! I really love all your blues, and Penelope is now my favorite of all your blue beauties! I am anticipating some gorgeous collages revealing more of what a chameleon she is!   Happy New Year!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello  You make an excellent point about the turquoise being rarer than electric/royal blue for Chanel. I’ve seen a lot of dark blue shades in the past 5 years but not this turquoise, so it will work better as a unique addition to my wardrobe.
> 
> Also, on a serious note, I do think that I tend to get into a wardrobe rut, wearing sapphire blue as my “power” colour with sapphire jewellery. I never wear green even though it would work with my colouring. I think it would help me to expand my wardrobe colour palette to keep Penelope the Peacock


Yes, this turquoise is such a beautiful, unique shade -- reminds me of the deep blues and greens of the ocean when the sun shines on it, and also makes me think of happy things like seaside scenes and cruises among scenic islands.  
I can see this lovely bag working really well with a range of colors and outfits.  Congrats and enjoy your bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> I'm so happy you fell in love and are keeping Penelope! I really love all your blues, and Penelope is now my favorite of all your blue beauties! I am anticipating some gorgeous collages revealing more of what a chameleon she is!   Happy New Year!



I took her out for her first outing today!! I wore black jeans and a black coat, with a cashmere scarf in a purple, blue and turquoise check. The turquoise bag looked great   I need some more turquoise accessories to tie it all together…

Maybe some turquoise jewellery? 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, this turquoise is such a beautiful, unique shade -- reminds me of the deep blues and greens of the ocean when the sun shines on it, and also makes me think of happy things like seaside scenes and cruises among scenic islands.
> I can see this lovely bag working really well with a range of colors and outfits.  Congrats and enjoy your bag!



Thank you so much! I agree, it reminds me of some of my favourite beach scenes! These are pictures I’ve taken in various vacations  Spot the turquoise!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pictures from Penelope’s first outing today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumping this thread. 
I was thinking about you Miss Dawn, and Baby Dawn too!


----------



## Iamminda

Yes, missing Miss and Mr Dawn and baby Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello my dear friends! Thank you for the “bump” on my thread, I haven’t posted for far too long! 

Life has been so busy in the past couple of years… baby Dawn is now 2 years old, can you believe that?!!

I am now more than halfway through my masters, while also working full time. Both work and masters are going really well, but it’s taking a toll. There was a point in this spring when I was leaving home at 8 am, going to uni a couple of times a week after work, so getting home at 11 pm and then finishing my work at 1 or 2 am, because I had deadlines!! But all’s well that ends well—I took distinctions in exams, and the reports I wrote ended up being really high-profile (cited in the U.K. parliament, in the news etc) and then I had a quieter summer with a break from uni. Now I’m going back from Sept to May to university, and then I’ll be done with the masters!

In terms of pretty things, I do have a few small updates! Mr Dawn gave me a LV laptop case for my birthday and I added a beautiful piece to my daily jewellery collection - a 5 carat diamond tennis bracelet 

As a quick update on pretty things since Christmas (when I last updated!)
- LV Rosalie wallet as a present from
Baby Dawn for Mother’s Day
- A collage from a couple of weeks’ holiday in Portugal over Easter
- Our new garden studio! It’s so beautiful and we’ve managed to decorate it beautifully as extra living space including a desk and an exercise space, to adjust to less space in the house due to Baby Dawn!
- A new black Prada travel bag
- A set of bags set out on my picnic blanket (baby bag, picnic bag, and my Chanel classic flap) on a picnic at the Queen’s jubilee weekend
- Baby Dawn’s beautiful birthday cake
- Pictures from a long UK weekend away in July
- Birthday present from Mr Dawn (LV laptop bag)
- My valentines shopping trip: a new burgundy Burberry coat, and navy Prada loafers

I haven’t photographed the diamond bracelet yet, but will post when I do!
Gosh, clearly a lot happened since I last posted, even though I thought my purchases have slowed right down… I hardly photograph anything but Baby Dawn now!!

Lots of love to all my friends x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oops, I don’t mean the Rosalie wallet, I mean the Zoe! (I do also have the Rosalie—love my rose ballerine accessories!)


----------



## Iamminda

Dear Miss Dawn — so good to see your posts again. It has been far too long since you popped in. Your life is as full and hectic as ever, if not more so, but it sounds like you are managing beautifully .  Great job on your well-deserved work and school achievements — way to go my friend!  Hard to believe Baby Dawn is 2 already — time flies!!!  What a pretty BD cake — did she like it?  I bet she is just the cutest little toddler.  Also really loving your new outdoor studio with all the glass doors and windows — it looks so bright and airy and cozy.  As always, Mr Dawn did good with his presents — apparently, he has trained Baby Dawn well in choosing great present for her Mommy.  Thanks so much for the wonderful  update and all the beautiful pictures.  Take care till we see you again .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pictures from Penelope’s first outing today!
> 
> View attachment 5287108


Oh she is beautiful!! I'm so glad you posted today. Somehow I missed these pictures before!


----------



## tealocean

I really can't believe Baby Dawn is 2 years old! Her cake looks beautifully delicious! Happy Birthday Baby Dawn! 

Congratulations on being so near finishing grad school! And on doing so well at work at once! I hope this semester is easier on you, and you get lots of rest once it's completed!  

I enjoyed all of your pictures, loved the pink sunset! Your gifts are beautiful! I'm happy to see you still have beautiful roses!  Your studio looks like a wonderful getaway!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Dear Miss Dawn — so good to see your posts again. It has been far too long since you popped in. Your life is as full and hectic as ever, if not more so, but it sounds like you are managing beautifully .  Great job on your well-deserved work and school achievements — way to go my friend!  Hard to believe Baby Dawn is 2 already — time flies!!!  What a pretty BD cake — did she like it?  I bet she is just the cutest little toddler.  Also really loving your new outdoor studio with all the glass doors and windows — it looks so bright and airy and cozy.  As always, Mr Dawn did good with his presents — apparently, he has trained Baby Dawn well in choosing great present for her Mommy.  Thanks so much for the wonderful  update and all the beautiful pictures.  Take care till we see you again .


Hello my dear friend  I know, I can’t believe my tiny baby is a toddler! Life is insane, I’ve definitely bitten off more than I can chew, but if I make it to the end of my masters, it will feel like such an achievement… and I’ll buy a handbag 

Baby Dawn did not like her cake… she only eats healthy stuff by choice so she’s indifferent to chocolate and cake at this stage!! I do try to get her to eat unhealthy stuff and make her big and fat, but no, she’s stubbornly tall and slim! 

The new studio is life changing. I’m enjoying the air conditioned space (which is pretty rare in London) surrounded by greenery. Really, I had the studio built for Mr Dawn because he’s always wanted a “man shed” but I’ve not been able to resist decorating it   

And Baby Dawn does have excellent taste. Mr Dawn shows her things on his laptop for Mother’s Day (last year and this year) and then buys the things she seems interested in 


tealocean said:


> Oh she is beautiful!! I'm so glad you posted today. Somehow I missed these pictures before!


Thank you!! I carried her so much for two months non-stop that I got corner wear! Then I polished her up and put her away till next time! 


tealocean said:


> I really can't believe Baby Dawn is 2 years old! Her cake looks beautifully delicious! Happy Birthday Baby Dawn!
> 
> Congratulations on being so near finishing grad school! And on doing so well at work at once! I hope this semester is easier on you, and you get lots of rest once it's completed!
> 
> I enjoyed all of your pictures, loved the pink sunset! Your gifts are beautiful! I'm happy to see you still have beautiful roses!  Your studio looks like a wonderful getaway!


Thank you so much, dear @tealocean 
Did you notice that the decor of the studio matches Penelope?  

I hope you are doing very well  I bought one Montblanc pen before going back to university, but haven’t bought any nice pens in a while!

I can’t wait to finish uni. It’s a great course and I feel quite privileged to be going there because it’s one of the best universities and courses in my field, but it’s insane to be trying to do it all—be a mum, be a Partner at work, have my eyes on getting to the Board, and also study in the evenings and weekends but I figure it’s a temporary crunch and if I’m to raise an awesome little woman, I’ve got to role model that there are no limits. She can have it all—wearing high heels or flats, full makeup or none—take on life on her terms as long as she’s strong, flexible, kind, always grateful and not taking blessings for granted, and picks the right partner in life!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oh dear…

I went to Oslo for a business trip on  Monday and Tuesday. While travelling, I was thinking about a bag… I told Mr Dawn I’m still thinking about the bag and he said I might regret it if I didn’t buy it… so I told him to go ahead and order it while I was in Oslo!!

It should arrive soon


----------



## Iamminda

Looking forward to seeing your newbie soon


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’ve been wanting a Chanel tote for ages—absolutely ages. I’ve had no luck getting one I liked for a while because the Chanel Timeless Tote, which I think is the nicest tote style they currently do is usually not available. Then I came across this beautiful burgundy/deep plum beauty. I really can’t take photos that do it justice


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’ll try to take better photos in the daylight tomorrow!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello my dear friend  I know, I can’t believe my tiny baby is a toddler! Life is insane, I’ve definitely bitten off more than I can chew, but if I make it to the end of my masters, it will feel like such an achievement… and I’ll buy a handbag
> 
> Baby Dawn did not like her cake… she only eats healthy stuff by choice so she’s indifferent to chocolate and cake at this stage!! I do try to get her to eat unhealthy stuff and make her big and fat, but no, she’s stubbornly tall and slim!
> 
> The new studio is life changing. I’m enjoying the air conditioned space (which is pretty rare in London) surrounded by greenery. Really, I had the studio built for Mr Dawn because he’s always wanted a “man shed” but I’ve not been able to resist decorating it
> 
> And Baby Dawn does have excellent taste. Mr Dawn shows her things on his laptop for Mother’s Day (last year and this year) and then buys the things she seems interested in
> 
> Thank you!! I carried her so much for two months non-stop that I got corner wear! Then I polished her up and put her away till next time!
> 
> Thank you so much, dear @tealocean
> Did you notice that the decor of the studio matches Penelope?
> 
> I hope you are doing very well  I bought one Montblanc pen before going back to university, but haven’t bought any nice pens in a while!
> 
> I can’t wait to finish uni. It’s a great course and I feel quite privileged to be going there because it’s one of the best universities and courses in my field, but it’s insane to be trying to do it all—be a mum, be a Partner at work, have my eyes on getting to the Board, and also study in the evenings and weekends but I figure it’s a temporary crunch and if I’m to raise an awesome little woman, I’ve got to role model that there are no limits. She can have it all—wearing high heels or flats, full makeup or none—take on life on her terms as long as she’s strong, flexible, kind, always grateful and not taking blessings for granted, and picks the right partner in life!


Thank you Miss Dawn! I am doing well. It does sound like like a lot for you to do so much! All your hard work will pay off soon, and you are a beautiful strong example for Baby Dawn.  

Ok...now I am searching your pictures for that new fountain pen in case I missed it. I noticed the ink in the next picture.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve been wanting a Chanel tote for ages—absolutely ages. I’ve had no luck getting one I liked for a while because the Chanel Timeless Tote, which I think is the nicest tote style they currently do is usually not available. Then I came across this beautiful burgundy/deep plum beauty. I really can’t take photos that do it justice
> View attachment 5597504
> View attachment 5597505


Oh that is gorgeous! I love that rich elegant deep plummy shade! I look forward to the daylight photos. 

My eyes are also drawn to your colorful row of...covers or books? behind the fountain pen ink. I feel like maybe you have explained them before; so I will check this thread.   If you haven't, I would love to know what they are.

 I hope you are enjoying your new beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats on your new Chanel tote Miss Dawn — truly a timeless beauty .   The color is so beautiful and the style is so classy/elegant, like you .  This will be a great addition to your Chanel collection (miss seeing your Chanel pretties).  Enjoy and Happy Weekend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It’s a long weekend in the U.K. and I’ve finally gotten around to taking the photos of other updates for my thread…

First of all, my 5 carat diamond tennis bracelet to mark my 36th birthday. Really difficult to photograph but gorgeous and sparkly in real life!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Secondly, @tealocean, the picture of books behind me is my cork noticeboard in my study! I’d bought this beautiful old-books pattern wallpaper in Galeries Lafayette Hausmann in Paris many years ago, just because it was beautiful, so I took a large chunk of it and papered my noticeboard. I can still use pins over the top of it, but it looks beautiful in a study!

And here is a picture of my Montblanc ball pen and case purchase last autumn… a bribe to myself to go back to uni


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And finally, more pictures of my plum beauty! I’ve tried to capture the deep plum / burgundy tones. At first I was worried I’d regret not getting a black or navy “neutral” tone but this is a good neutral for the colours I wear, and I had no doubts about keeping her once I’d unboxed 

I’m not really a tote person. I used to have a Michael Kors tote a few years ago but I gave it away because I never carried it amidst all my superbrand bags. I’ve never bought a neverfull because I know myself too well—I’ll hate the thin straps and not carry it! So having one really chic tote bag, a relatively small size, with clasps on the side panels to make it slim and comfortable to wear and the option to swap out the (actually very comfortable!) detachable shoulder straps for any strap I want—this is a lovely addition to my wardrobe even though I won’t wear it every day, the way I do my flap bags! I do love how she looks 

She doesn’t have a name! Any ideas?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s a long weekend in the U.K. and I’ve finally gotten around to taking the photos of other updates for my thread…
> 
> First of all, my 5 carat diamond tennis bracelet to mark my 36th birthday. Really difficult to photograph but gorgeous and sparkly in real life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599000
> View attachment 5599001



What a stunning tennis bracelet!   Happy (Belated?) Birthday Miss Dawn.  Your new CC tote is just gorgeous—love that rich color.  Not sure what name for your new tote since Penelope is already taken I believe — maybe Phoebe or Priscilla?  Enjoy your new pretties .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> And finally, more pictures of my plum beauty! I’ve tried to capture the deep plum / burgundy tones. At first I was worried I’d regret not getting a black or navy “neutral” tone but this is a good neutral for the colours I wear, and I had no doubts about keeping her once I’d unboxed
> 
> I’m not really a tote person. I used to have a Michael Kors tote a few years ago but I gave it away because I never carried it amidst all my superbrand bags. I’ve never bought a neverfull because I know myself too well—I’ll hate the thin straps and not carry it! So having one really chic tote bag, a relatively small size, with clasps on the side panels to make it slim and comfortable to wear and the option to swap out the (actually very comfortable!) detachable shoulder straps for any strap I want—this is a lovely addition to my wardrobe even though I won’t wear it every day, the way I do my flap bags! I do love how she looks
> 
> She doesn’t have a name! Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599018
> View attachment 5599019
> View attachment 5599020


Beautiful!! Your tennis bracelet, pen, and beautiful plum tote are all so lovely! I can imagine how your bracelet shines in person! Your pen was a great bribe for yourself, lol! The plummy shade looks gorgeous in all lighting on your beautiful tote! I also see it as a great special neutral that works with many other beautiful colors. I love the chain strap that still has a comfortable leather strap for over your shoulder, and what a great option to be able to change the strap. I always enjoy that touch. I think that was a wonderful idea to have one smaller tote that you really love! You will enjoy it, and I will look forward to seeing her out and about in your pictures. I enjoy seeing those outings!

The books or maybe SLGs I noticed are the bright rainbow of beautiful leather looking items on the shelf behind your ink. I thought they looked like leather books or planner covers or maybe they are the beautiful colorful SLGS you have shown on here before. They're all lined up beautifully in a row behind your lovely bottles of ink, and drew my eye to them right away. Let me go back and find the picture again.


----------



## tealocean

.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve been wanting a Chanel tote for ages—absolutely ages. I’ve had no luck getting one I liked for a while because the Chanel Timeless Tote, which I think is the nicest tote style they currently do is usually not available. Then I came across this beautiful burgundy/deep plum beauty. I really can’t take photos that do it justice
> View attachment 5597504
> View attachment 5597505


   Oh Miss Dawn, now I'm laughing as I look closer to see the beautiful rainbow looks like highlighters! Is that what they are? I have one Stabilo highlighter (you will never guess which color !) and they look a lot like it now that I am not imagining them to be leather books/SLGs, lol. You have the most lovely way of displaying your beautiful treasures so even highlighters are pieces of art.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Your one highlighter is turquoise!!  

Yes indeed, that’s a picture of my writing desk in my study. I have a long twin computer desk setup next to it, for working from home and Mr Dawn has his desk in the new garden studio. Prior to home working, Mr Dawn and I used to share the long twin computer desk, but I’ve never shared my writing desk  That’s my own pretty space 

It keeps changing so here’s one picture. The pattern of books is my noticeboard and the rainbow is my highlighters. The shocking pink card labelled “You are absolutely fabulous darling” is from my CEO… it was a bit tongue in cheek to say how much she’d miss me while I was on mat leave, but I love it so it lives on my desk as a pep talk 


ETA: I live in London, so although our house is a decent size it’s nothing like the size of an American suburban house! My study has a very comfortable leather sofa bed, a display cabinet for my pretty-ish stationery (notebooks from around the world) and multiple tall bookshelves and other storage. It also has a Juliet balcony and doubles up really well as a guest room, while Mr Dawn’s garden studio doubles up as more lounge / living space. We work hard on making the most of every living space and I’m always working on making pretty corners of the house


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a stunning tennis bracelet!   Happy (Belated?) Birthday Miss Dawn.  Your new CC tote is just gorgeous—love that rich color.  Not sure what name for your new tote since Penelope is already taken I believe — maybe Phoebe or Priscilla?  Enjoy your new pretties .


Thank you my dearest @Iamminda! I’m still reflecting on names! Xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And where is @Sunshine mama who summoned me back to this thread? I remember at one point every birthday, anniversary and Valentine’s goodies were mapped out as my photo diary of the year but then Baby Dawn and back to uni happened and I no longer sleep or take pictures except of Baby Dawn! And then @Addicted to bags would say “I can’t believe you’re one year older again”   

I can’t believe I’m 36. 36!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> And where is @Sunshine mama who summoned me back to this thread? I remember at one point every birthday, anniversary and Valentine’s goodies were mapped out as my photo diary of the year but then Baby Dawn and back to uni happened and I no longer sleep or take pictures except of Baby Dawn! And then @Addicted to bags would say “I can’t believe you’re one year older again”
> 
> I can’t believe I’m 36. 36!!


What's this I hear? You're another year older??   

Happy belated birthday and I'm going to scroll back thru your thread to catch up. Congrats on the addition of Baby Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> And where is @Sunshine mama who summoned me back to this thread? I remember at one point every birthday, anniversary and Valentine’s goodies were mapped out as my photo diary of the year but then Baby Dawn and back to uni happened and I no longer sleep or take pictures except of Baby Dawn! And then @Addicted to bags would say “I can’t believe you’re one year older again”
> 
> I can’t believe I’m 36. 36!!



36 is still young  — 36 is like 12 (just multiply by a small number, 3).   Happy Birthday Miss Dawn .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> What's this I hear? You're another year older??
> 
> Happy belated birthday and I'm going to scroll back thru your thread to catch up. Congrats on the addition of Baby Dawn!


I know right, whowouldathunk?  


Iamminda said:


> 36 is still young  — 36 is like 12 (just multiply by a small number, 3).   Happy Birthday Miss Dawn .


That’s absolutely hilarious. My friend H has a phobia of years where she is a prime number, so unfortunately this tactic wouldn’t help her  But I love it!

I actually like getting old. It means I’m taken more seriously at work, and I feel more confident in my own skin, in life. I care less what people think, which is great. And I’ve always wanted to be 36, I’m funny like that. There are certain dates I’ve waited for: 23, 36, 43 and then 51. Those will all be great years. 36 is working out pretty well in its first month!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I thought it was time to re-do my  Chanel bags collage (and I added in a few SLGs - not all, not enough space in the collage ) Look how pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty Miss Dawn .  Miss seeing your bags in action.  Have a great weekend


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Your one highlighter is turquoise!!
> 
> Yes indeed, that’s a picture of my writing desk in my study. I have a long twin computer desk setup next to it, for working from home and Mr Dawn has his desk in the new garden studio. Prior to home working, Mr Dawn and I used to share the long twin computer desk, but I’ve never shared my writing desk  That’s my own pretty space
> 
> It keeps changing so here’s one picture. The pattern of books is my noticeboard and the rainbow is my highlighters. The shocking pink card labelled “You are absolutely fabulous darling” is from my CEO… it was a bit tongue in cheek to say how much she’d miss me while I was on mat leave, but I love it so it lives on my desk as a pep talk
> View attachment 5600365
> 
> ETA: I live in London, so although our house is a decent size it’s nothing like the size of an American suburban house! My study has a very comfortable leather sofa bed, a display cabinet for my pretty-ish stationery (notebooks from around the world) and multiple tall bookshelves and other storage. It also has a Juliet balcony and doubles up really well as a guest room, while Mr Dawn’s garden studio doubles up as more lounge / living space. We work hard on making the most of every living space and I’m always working on making pretty corners of the house


Yes! How did you know?  I just looked and it's the Staedtler turquoise in that similar flat shape; so now I know which one to try next.

The pink message from your CEO is a wonderful inspiration! 

It is a delight to see how you display all your beautiful treasures. I keep the beautiful pens and things put away, but am finding ways to keep little things out in my line of sight. I always keep my bag of the day nearby to admire.  I don't have a desk right now, but maybe someday I will have something like that with a display of inks, pens, and now also highlighters!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know right, whowouldathunk?
> 
> That’s absolutely hilarious. My friend H has a phobia of years where she is a prime number, so unfortunately this tactic wouldn’t help her  But I love it!
> 
> I actually like getting old. It means I’m taken more seriously at work, and I feel more confident in my own skin, in life. I care less what people think, which is great. And I’ve always wanted to be 36, I’m funny like that. There are certain dates I’ve waited for: 23, 36, 43 and then 51. Those will all be great years. 36 is working out pretty well in its first month!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Miss Dawn!!  36 is a wonderful age!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I thought it was time to re-do my  Chanel bags collage (and I added in a few SLGs - not all, not enough space in the collage ) Look how pretty!
> View attachment 5603448


Beautiful collage! My favorite three are Penelope, Ruby (is her name Ruby?), and the sweet Pink...what is her name?  I was going to say Sweetie, but I believe Sweetie is top left, and she is named well!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> So pretty Miss Dawn .  Miss seeing your bags in action.  Have a great weekend


We have a saying “if you’d known that at this moment, a wish would be fulfilled, you would have asked for something else…” 

That feeling will soon come to you my friend because you missed seeing my bags in action and here is a picture of my current bag in action!

We’ve come to the local park after a full day of sorting things out at home (the Dawn family—always rock and roll ) because unless we use up some of Baby Dawn’s energy she won’t sleep tonight! I have tomorrow off to look after her as her nanny is on holiday (more rock and roll—most of my holidays are now spent on babycare or studying! ) and while I’m here I thought I haven’t actually added this bag on my thread!

It’s a Saint Laurent clutch. I wear it on a shoulder strap and it’s a large-ish WOC. It’s currently holding my phone, tissues, antibac, foundation compact, AirPods, card case and sunglasses so that’s all I need for a weekend outing!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Miss Dawn!!  36 is a wonderful age!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

On the topic of my Chanel bags’ names! @tealocean the pewter Coco Handle is indeed Sweetie! The medium turquoise Boy bag is Penelope and the large burgundy Boy bag is Ruby.

The pink clutch doesn’t have a name exactly… she’s my “Partner Pink” bag because I thought it would be funny to celebrate making Partner with a bag which is so obviously not a power bag   

My solemn black classic flap is just “HG 
classic flap” because she’s too important to have a name. She’s just holy grail.

And that leaves my new burgundy/plum timeless tote without a name! Penelope is taken as @Iamminda said!!

Probably a good thing. I’m probably too old to name bags!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@tealocean yes you need a desk! It’s a joy if you love stationery as we do! Xx


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> We have a saying “if you’d known that at this moment, a wish would be fulfilled, you would have asked for something else…”
> 
> That feeling will soon come to you my friend because you missed seeing my bags in action and here is a picture of my current bag in action!
> 
> We’ve come to the local park after a full day of sorting things out at home (the Dawn family—always rock and roll ) because unless we use up some of Baby Dawn’s energy she won’t sleep tonight! I have tomorrow off to look after her as her nanny is on holiday (more rock and roll—most of my holidays are now spent on babycare or studying! ) and while I’m here I thought I haven’t actually added this bag on my thread!
> 
> It’s a Saint Laurent clutch. I wear it on a shoulder strap and it’s a large-ish WOC. It’s currently holding my phone, tissues, antibac, foundation compact, AirPods, card case and sunglasses so that’s all I need for a weekend outing!
> 
> View attachment 5603833
> View attachment 5603834



So happy to see your action shots again — thanks for granting my wish . What a pretty clutch, such a great timeless color!  How fun to take Baby Dawn to the park (yep, I remember when my DD was little and how much she loved going to the park).  It’s amazing how kids get such enjoyment from simply playing in the park.  Enjoy your day off tomorrow with Baby Dawn .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> We have a saying “if you’d known that at this moment, a wish would be fulfilled, you would have asked for something else…”
> 
> That feeling will soon come to you my friend because you missed seeing my bags in action and here is a picture of my current bag in action!
> 
> We’ve come to the local park after a full day of sorting things out at home (the Dawn family—always rock and roll ) because unless we use up some of Baby Dawn’s energy she won’t sleep tonight! I have tomorrow off to look after her as her nanny is on holiday (more rock and roll—most of my holidays are now spent on babycare or studying! ) and while I’m here I thought I haven’t actually added this bag on my thread!
> 
> It’s a Saint Laurent clutch. I wear it on a shoulder strap and it’s a large-ish WOC. It’s currently holding my phone, tissues, antibac, foundation compact, AirPods, card case and sunglasses so that’s all I need for a weekend outing!
> 
> View attachment 5603833
> View attachment 5603834


Beautiful everything! I never get tired of seeing pretty bags in action!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> On the topic of my Chanel bags’ names! @tealocean the pewter Coco Handle is indeed Sweetie! The medium turquoise Boy bag is Penelope and the large burgundy Boy bag is Ruby.
> 
> The pink clutch doesn’t have a name exactly… she’s my “Partner Pink” bag because I thought it would be funny to celebrate making Partner with a bag which is so obviously not a power bag
> 
> My solemn black classic flap is just “HG
> classic flap” because she’s too important to have a name. She’s just holy grail.
> 
> And that leaves my new burgundy/plum timeless tote without a name! Penelope is taken as @Iamminda said!!
> 
> Probably a good thing. I’m probably too old to name bags!!


Sweetie is in the top with the rest! She's unforgettable. I love her shape and color, but the other colors asked for more attention and won! 

Here are a couple name ideas for lovely plum Chanel:
Plumeria--This was my first thought, and there are some rare dark purples flowers!
Primrose


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Sweetie is in the top with the rest! She's unforgettable. I love her shape and color, but the other colors asked for more attention and won!
> 
> Here are a couple name ideas for lovely plum Chanel:
> Plumeria--This was my first thought, and there are some rare dark purples flowers!
> Primrose


That’s it! Plumeria (or Plummy for short!) is my new plum Chanel tote


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s it! Plumeria (or Plummy for short!) is my new plum Chanel tote


I love it!  Plummy / Plumeria -- so beautiful for a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I forgot one other recent acquisition!! To stack with my new diamond bracelet Mr Dawn gave me the LV monogram cuff bangle in silver, as I already have the gold one as an anniversary present last month

My new silver cuff, along with its golden twin


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I forgot one other recent acquisition!! To stack with my new diamond bracelet Mr Dawn gave me the LV monogram cuff bangle in silver, as I already have the gold one as an anniversary present last month
> 
> My new silver cuff, along with its golden twin
> View attachment 5606476
> View attachment 5606477



Beautiful bangle twins .  I love the look of stacked bracelet/bangles.  Enjoy these gorgeous pieces .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Grab a cup of tea and settle in comfortably my friends! I have a bumpy tale to narrate!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Grab a cup of tea and settle in comfortably my friends! I have a bumpy tale to narrate!


Can't wait!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A bit of context first….

This week has been one of the most demanding of my professional life. I am back at university now, and I have a string of project deadlines as well, so combine that with a 2-year old and I’ve been stretched to my absolute limits!!

Now we take a step back. To a sunny autumn day in 2019 in Amsterdam pre-Baby Dawn when Mr Dawn and I were walking around the designer shops and I was plotting what bag I wanted to buy next. I dreamed up the ideal Coco Handle that I wanted, because I love the size and style of my Sweetie (pewter chevron Coco Handle) and I wanted another, of this specification…
- gold hardware
- caviar
- beige, but not a beige that clashes with Beige Clair because I want a medium flap in that colour someday
- medium size
- diamond quilt, not chevron

That’s not a lot to ask for is it? Not too specific at all…

Fast forward back to today. I’ve survived one of the toughest weeks of my professional life, I’ve had incredible feedback from clients, it is Sunday and the Chanel 22K collection has just launched. Including a diamond quilt, caviar, GHW, beige Coco Handle. This day has been a long time coming. 3 years to be precise… 

Be still my beating heart


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sadly, this tale does not end happily…


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mr Dawn, Baby Dawn and I have spent pretty much all of today shlepping around the Chanel stores dotted around London. The new season just launched so everything is packed. We queue, we wait, we ask, we are told “no 22K beige Coco Handle has been delivered at this store yet”. We went to the 3 biggest stores and called the others, but no luck!

So me and a beige Coco Handle may just not be meant to be. Sob sniff. I’ll keep trying over the next few weeks. I’m going to Brussels this week, my best friend has offered to check in Geneva, Mr Dawn is heading to Paris for work in a few weeks, so we’ll see if it’s possible!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

In the meantime, dry your tears my friends, there will be other bags 

Today I carried Plummy, my new tote. She’s so pretty  A picture of her in action, and a What’s in my Bag on my dressing table, when I managed to get far enough away from Baby Dawn’s inquisitive hands


----------



## mollylope

Miss_Dawn said:


> In the meantime, dry your tears my friends, there will be other bags
> 
> Today I carried Plummy, my new tote. She’s so pretty  A picture of her in action, and a What’s in my Bag on my dressing table, when I managed to get far enough away from Baby Dawn’s inquisitive hands
> View attachment 5617505
> View attachment 5617506


Stunnnning!!!! What season is she?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you! She’s from 2017. I bought her preloved but brand new, with even the plastic covers on the hardware intact!! I got her last month. 

I did notice in my run around the London Chanel stores today that the current collections have plenty of similar plummy and dark brown tones! This is a gorgeous autumnal shade, and as soon as it gets colder, I’m going to wear it with this coat that Mr Dawn got me as part of our Valentine’s shopping this year (it’s a thing! He’s always celebrated Valentine’s very seriously    )

The Burberry coat I will wear it with…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello Miss Dawn!
What a roller coaster story!
It's been so long since your fantasy bag has come to realization, but it seems so close, yet so far away. Hope you get closer and score your bag soon!
Meanwhile,  I'm loving all the purple and SLG eye candies!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi Miss Dawn . What an adventure you had — sorry you didn’t get your beige coco handle today.  But I believe you will get it soon somehow.  After all, Mr Dawn has worked his magic (along with his perseverance and hard work) to secure many hard to find pieces in the past.  In the meantime, glad to see you are enjoying Miss Plummy — the color looks even prettier in the outdoor lighting, absolutely stunning . Also, congrats on finishing one of the toughest week of your professional life with flying colors — well deserved my friend .   Big hugs to your little sweetie!  Have a great week


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Iamminda was right (she is always right ) Mr Dawn worked his magic…


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So after calling every day (to no avail!) and even queuing up at Chanel Brussels when I was on a business trip, Mr Dawn called me while I was at work this week and told me that a SA had called him and reserved the beige Coco Handle for him   I was so so happy.

He braved it into city during the rail strikes and brought it home for me  And then it sat around, boxed up, all week till Sunday night because I’ve been so intensely busy that I wanted to savour its unboxing properly! Just opened it up and I’m blown away by how beautiful it is.

Meet Cocoa, my new Coco Handle. My heart sings with joy, looking at her!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> So after calling every day (to no avail!) and even queuing up at Chanel Brussels when I was on a business trip, Mr Dawn called me while I was at work this week and told me that a SA had called him and reserved the beige Coco Handle for him   I was so so happy.
> 
> He braved it into city during the rail strikes and brought it home for me  And then it sat around, boxed up, all week till Sunday night because I’ve been so intensely busy that I wanted to savour its unboxing properly! Just opened it up and I’m blown away by how beautiful it is.
> 
> Meet Cocoa, my new Coco Handle. My heart sings with joy, looking at her!
> View attachment 5628342
> View attachment 5628343
> View attachment 5628344
> View attachment 5628345
> View attachment 5628346


Gorgeous!  Yay, so glad you were able to add this beauty to your collection.   Love this shade of beige.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> So after calling every day (to no avail!) and even queuing up at Chanel Brussels when I was on a business trip, Mr Dawn called me while I was at work this week and told me that a SA had called him and reserved the beige Coco Handle for him   I was so so happy.
> 
> He braved it into city during the rail strikes and brought it home for me  And then it sat around, boxed up, all week till Sunday night because I’ve been so intensely busy that I wanted to savour its unboxing properly! Just opened it up and I’m blown away by how beautiful it is.
> 
> Meet Cocoa, my new Coco Handle. My heart sings with joy, looking at her!
> View attachment 5628342
> View attachment 5628343
> View attachment 5628344
> View attachment 5628345
> View attachment 5628346


What a happy story in the end! Mr. Dawn is your hero again! Cocoa is beautiful, right down to her chain and leather strap! I look forward to seeing her on adventures. I also enjoyed seeing Plummy on an outing (with beautiful flowers too!) and with a what's in my bag display. I enjoyed seeing your so lovely Valentine coat!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> So after calling every day (to no avail!) and even queuing up at Chanel Brussels when I was on a business trip, Mr Dawn called me while I was at work this week and told me that a SA had called him and reserved the beige Coco Handle for him   I was so so happy.
> 
> He braved it into city during the rail strikes and brought it home for me  And then it sat around, boxed up, all week till Sunday night because I’ve been so intensely busy that I wanted to savour its unboxing properly! Just opened it up and I’m blown away by how beautiful it is.
> 
> Meet Cocoa, my new Coco Handle. My heart sings with joy, looking at her!
> View attachment 5628342
> View attachment 5628343
> View attachment 5628344
> View attachment 5628345
> View attachment 5628346



Oh I am so happy -- and not surprised at all — that Mr Dawn found your bag for you.  He is the most successful/determined shopper that I know of.  He finds the most hard-to-get, most sought-after bags for you time and time again. Cocoa is absolutely gorgeous—so elegant and classy, perfect for you.  It’s a wonderful addition to your beautiful collection. I too would be over the moon if I ever got this bag.  Big Congrats my friend .  Have a great week .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Gorgeous!  Yay, so glad you were able to add this beauty to your collection.   Love this shade of beige.


Thank you so much P&P! I was so happy to finally find it! Every time I look at my bags, I have felt I need more beige, and this dark beige / camel is a lovely addition. 


tealocean said:


> What a happy story in the end! Mr. Dawn is your hero again! Cocoa is beautiful, right down to her chain and leather strap! I look forward to seeing her on adventures. I also enjoyed seeing Plummy on an outing (with beautiful flowers too!) and with a what's in my bag display. I enjoyed seeing your so lovely Valentine coat!


I’ve been carrying my Plummy with my coat! They look great together, especially when I add a plum Burberry cashmere scarf. 

I haven’t carried Cocoa yet! I’m waiting for the right moment!


Iamminda said:


> Oh I am so happy -- and not surprised at all — that Mr Dawn found your bag for you.  He is the most successful/determined shopper that I know of.  He finds the most hard-to-get, most sought-after bags for you time and time again. Cocoa is absolutely gorgeous—so elegant and classy, perfect for you.  It’s a wonderful addition to your beautiful collection. I too would be over the moon if I ever got this bag.  Big Congrats my friend .  Have a great week .


Dearest @Iamminda you’re so sweet! I’m so happy to have Cocoa in my collection, but I haven’t carried her yet!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> Every time I look at my bags, I have felt I need more beige, and this dark beige / camel is a lovely addition.


Agree, and I really like this shade of dark beige.  It's a more versatile color than beige claire in my opinion.    Enjoy your bag, Miss_Dawn, and looking forward to seeing action pictures of Miss Cocoa in the near future.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Popping by to wish my friends a lovely Christmas and new year ahead! Xx

Two pictures… our tree, in the grown up space of the house, far away from the busy destructive little hands of Baby Dawn! And a charm that came with the holiday packaging of a Chanel perfume I bought today. I thought it made a pretty charm bracelet! 

I have been very very good and no bag purchases since Cocoa! (Although that’s not really a merit when I have no time to go shopping, but ssssshhhh, let’s agree I’ve been very very good )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Popping by to wish my friends a lovely Christmas and new year ahead! Xx
> 
> Two pictures… our tree, in the grown up space of the house, far away from the busy destructive little hands of Baby Dawn! And a charm that came with the holiday packaging of a Chanel perfume I bought today. I thought it made a pretty charm bracelet!
> 
> I have been very very good and no bag purchases since Cocoa! (Although that’s not really a merit when I have no time to go shopping, but ssssshhhh, let’s agree I’ve been very very good )
> 
> View attachment 5673111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673112



Happy Holidays Miss Dawn!  So good to see your post .  What a beautiful tree you have and I really like that charm.  You have such a gorgeous collection of bags — good job on not adding more bags to your collection since your last post (regardless of the reason even if just being too busy with other stuff).  Baby Dawn must be so big now and quite the active little girl.  Enjoy the holidays with your beautiful family  .


----------



## Cams

Miss_Dawn said:


> Popping by to wish my friends a lovely Christmas and new year ahead! Xx
> 
> Two pictures… our tree, in the grown up space of the house, far away from the busy destructive little hands of Baby Dawn! And a charm that came with the holiday packaging of a Chanel perfume I bought today. I thought it made a pretty charm bracelet!
> 
> I have been very very good and no bag purchases since Cocoa! (Although that’s not really a merit when I have no time to go shopping, but ssssshhhh, let’s agree I’ve been very very good )
> 
> View attachment 5673111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673112


That’s gorgeous .❤️❤️❤️


----------

